# Last post wins thread



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I win!!! :yay


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No...I do


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Woo! I temporarily won! :banana 

*waits to lose*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

No... I win


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

No... I do. :boogie


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Actually......I win!! :yay


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Ha! You're all wrong... I win :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

nope. i win


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

how do you play this game ?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

^ the person who posts last wins


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I win


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*wobbles


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yay. I win !! :banana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nope


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:banana :boogie :evil :clap


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I won!!!!!!!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nope


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Winnnnnnnnnner


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll buy yous guys ice cream if you let me win


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice try but I don't like ice cream. Muahaha


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:cig


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

why would anyone not like ice cream? ice cream is awesome.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ice cream.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't see what all the hype is about. :stu


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*wobbles


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I win!! What's my prize? :con


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

here's your prize... oh wait you don't like ice cream... i guess i win :boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

its mine


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nah, I win, and I'm trading my prize in for cash! Muahahaha. :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I win!!! :boogie :banana :clap :evil :yay :banana :boogie :evil :clap :banana :boogie


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

So, you've got to be the thread-killer to win here eh ?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

^yup. this will probably be the only thread on SAS that never dies :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:clap :banana :boogie :evil :yay I Win!!!! :yay :evil :boogie :banana :clap


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pft


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:sus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:shock


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^_^


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

If you post after this YOU WILL DIE!!!!!!!!!
lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:fall


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> :fall


R u dead? oke 
If yes my bad


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kanashi said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > :fall
> ...


yes, i am


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Kanashi said:
> 
> 
> > Aloysius said:
> ...


Crap! How should I deal with the police....Ok I'm outta of here :tiptoe


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wobbles


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

This is where all my skills as a 'thread killer' come to the fore.

For god's sake let me win - I need this! :cry


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

sorry, I can't let you win :no


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Mouaahahahaha :troll


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

oke


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So this is what it feels like to win... I don't feel any different. :eek


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

that's because you didn't win... i did :troll


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

_Correction_.... *I'm the winner here *!! Go me. :banana


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Ally said:


> _Correction_.... *I'm the winner here *!! Go me. :banana


 :get

P.S. I win :boogie


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

You don't have to get it, you just have to congradulate me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I can't congratulate you because I win!!! :boogie :yay :banana :evil


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Congrats for your win!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Uhm, I win all threads. I think we've established that already.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:?


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Please let me win


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Never! :no :duel


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Never! :no


 :rofl :rofl


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kanashi said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > Never! :no
> ...


:O


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Not going to let you win


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Faithless said:


> Kanashi's in the lead.
> 
> Oh no, wait. Nevermind.


 :haha :haha :haha :haha


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry guys, but I win


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Ally said:


> Sorry guys, but I win


 :ditto


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

As the song says, "everyone's a winner baby". But of course that isn't true is it - Because I WIN! 

Anything posted beyond this point is considered null and void and in controvention of some obscure law I just made up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can post, then lock the thread.......I WIN! :lol


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I can post, then lock the thread.......I WIN! :lol


That's a good point. But HEY...I win again!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kanashi said:


> Ally said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys, but I win
> ...


 :agree


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's so sad to see you all try and fail


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:cry


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I win *****es.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope, I do :banana


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Psssssh you wish.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

next poster has lice


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ok, I win


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pft


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

_I Win !!_ :yay


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

congrats Ally! :yay

....wait..now i win!!!! :boogie :banana


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Congrats to you and your temporary win, care for some ice cream? 

....too late....I win again! :banana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pft


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no, i just ate...

P.S. i win :boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pft


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Winner tis moi. :banana


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:cry


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

me me me me me.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:O


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay :yay :yay


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ok, I win


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no, I do :boogie :banana :clap :evil :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and losing


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

thats a bad one


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

o 

r
l
y


?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

q
u
i
t
e


r
l
y


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

c
o
p
y


c
a
t


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

^^^ :eyes^^^


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^^^ :eyes^^^


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin said:


> ^^^ :eyes^^^


 :get


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Aloysius said:


> torlin said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ :eyes^^^
> ...


 :sas


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > torlin said:
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

whatsup?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

the sky


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wow cool


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i know


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*THIS IS THE LAST POST!*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> *THIS IS THE LAST POST!*


 :agree


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pf


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The force is with me!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Whatever you say.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:get


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

K


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin said:


> K


 :sas


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

L


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

you win... sike!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I win! Yay! :boogie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

mserychic said:


> I win! Yay! :boogie


 :agree


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mserychic said:


> I win! Yay! :boogie


bbbbbbbbbbboooooooooooooooooooooooooo no way!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I won? :wtf


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nope


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin said:


> nope


:agree


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nope


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

OK then ...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

k than


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

no, winned


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

who farted?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I knew it was you the whole time, I can smell you from here, where I am the winner! ha ha


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:troll


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

....


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

dot dot dot


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:hyper


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:hyper


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

yayy, another post boosting thread! awesome


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i win :banana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pft


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin said:


> pft


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Aloysius said:


> torlin said:
> 
> 
> > pft


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > torlin said:
> ...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pft


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

tfp


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Aloysius said:


> tfp


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > tfp


:agree


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Aloysius said:


> :agree


:agree


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I dedicate this historic win to all the little people, because without their help I would never have made it this far.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

yes you would have, c'mon...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

win win... Iwin.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

congratulations torlin.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> yayy, another post boosting thread! awesome


OH my gosh this post, which I posted more than 5 minutes ago, says that it was posted at 2:21 am. It is now 2:10 am..... TIME WARP!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

you're welcome


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

aaah! and it is so not 3:08 yet! Wierd time space things goin on here. i better go to bed


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lets all do the TIME WARP !


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

it's 6:13 Am


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

currently its 2:15 am here


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

now it's 6:14


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

"Posted: Sun Aug 31, 2008 3:10 am"

it is so not 3 yet


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

omg


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*wobbles


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:get


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I think we're all winners!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

refined_rascal said:


> I think we're all winners!


aint we all


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ No, just I am.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ boo on you than


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

It's refreshing to see so many people who are gracious in defeat.


Closed thread. Do NOT cross.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

umm.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> Closed thread. Do NOT cross.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Win


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin said:


> Win


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Aloysius said:


> torlin said:
> 
> 
> > Win


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:O


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Aloysius said:


> :O


don't you mean :yawn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:no


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:um


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:O


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:O


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:um


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

o:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where's the "Dead Horse" smiley when you need one? :con


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

whats the dead horse smiley ?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

okay


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Aloysius said:


>


best smiley EVER!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sex sex sex

(hopes that thread gets locked)


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> sex sex sex
> 
> (hopes that thread gets locked)


Nice try


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what lock ?
i want to win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

uke


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ewww


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> uke


Please stop puking if you're not going to clean it.
Thank you.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

dun dun dun dun


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Yay!

whaat do i win??


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

You win thread like the thread says!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

woooooo. colorful


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but I win, meaning the rest of you lose.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh dear. Think again. :no


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I'd just like to thank you all for coming and making this thread such an enjoyable place to post. I'm just sorry there can only be one winner.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

....and it's me.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nope


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

yep


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^I agree, you're the winn...oh wait!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

noo


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

And just like that, you all lose.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

when we are all old and gray and this forum still exists, I wonder who will win?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm the winnnnnnerrrrrr


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nah


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

oh yes, i always win


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

he he he
he he he
he he he


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

well.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Did I win?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Slim Shady said:


> Did I win?


No, I did.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Aloysius said:


> Slim Shady said:
> 
> 
> > Did I win?
> ...


:no :no :no


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > Slim Shady said:
> ...


 oke


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

yay me!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

batman can said:


> yay me!


 :mum


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

muahahhaha


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:int


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Aloysius said:


>


 :ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Aloysius said:


>


 :ditto


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Both of you lose ^_^


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Both of you lose ^_^


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nuh uh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nuh uh


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Aloysius said:


> Both of you lose ^_^


 :mum


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

no one likes a copy cat :b j/k


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Actually all 3 of you lose! Ally can share in my win though.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no one likes a copy cat :b j/k


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i will win... all the time.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

winner


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

more like wiener


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

more like wiener


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

more like yo mama's wmmmnevermind...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

more like yo mama's wmmmnevermind...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

anyway. i win!


----------



## Breathe (Apr 16, 2008)

wow, this is like ebay..


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Diva said:


> wow, this is like ebay..


It's eSAS :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i will


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I bet everyone who has posted in this thread $1,000 each that this will not be the last post.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

no deal


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I don't have a thousand bucks


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay, thanks for saving me a few bucks :stu


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

your welcome


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

i win


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i win


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

we all win ! (but i take the cash)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

we all win ! (but i take the cash)


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

we all win ! (but i take the cash)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

we all win ! (but i take the cash)


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

we all win ! (but i take the cash


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Please continue wasting your time reading this very useless phrase, because it's long and a nice phrase. Just for fun I made a second phrase to waste more of your time. Thank you for reading and please do it again someday.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Look at all of you. Trying to 'win'. I bet you never once thought about donating your posts to charity.

Huh??


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Please continue wasting your time reading this very useless phrase, because it's long and a nice phrase. Just for fun I made a second phrase to waste more of your time. Thank you for reading and please do it again someday.


OMG! You actually got me. :doh


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*sigh*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I made Aloysius type my thoughts. Cool.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i win still


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i win still


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

* sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol. 
im guess so.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

whys?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

winner


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> winner


 :yes I AM !


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

winner again


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin said:


> sunmoonstars76 said:
> 
> 
> > winner
> ...


me too :troll


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Aloysius said:


> torlin said:
> 
> 
> > sunmoonstars76 said:
> ...


 :yes I AM !


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin said:


> :yes I AM !


:cry


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

when will it ever end! WINNER


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

It will never end


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*waves*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Faithless said:


> Hi Torlin, how was your sleep? Good?


what's sleep!?



Faithless said:


> That's good.


 :stu :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Win i must


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What exactly _does_ the last post win?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I was told the winner gets Ice cream? :stu :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*sigh*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ yoda would say O' Rly, i must say


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

0


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

just hangin around in the last post thread...... *looks around the room* How old do you suppose we'll all be when the last post is actually made in this thread? I wonder...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I think I'll be about 83 when I will be the one to make the very.....last......post


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. im the last one!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

no tor, Skywalker will be the last


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

but he brought balance to the force


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I win _yet again_.

yay! :banana


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

daerht sniw tsop tsaL


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

*sits in a corner waiting for this thread to end* opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

qwerty


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

qwertz


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

asdf


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yes i will win !


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

not sure, but i will win.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh yeah?!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:lol who's said?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"not if i have anything to say i have"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Faithless will die now.
* turns on his red lightsaber and cuts faithless in half with single move.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i win ...!
u loser


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ also loser


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

welcome.

i win !


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

who says im not?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

melaughts out loud


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

uh what?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

oooh don't have to call me names now


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ohh


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

well good.

cause




i win ... always


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im win now.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

rlly rlly

see i win.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yaaa :yes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

fine.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

happy?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

cowabunga says it all


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

verasacca


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

COWABUNGA !!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i don't know.
i was trying to minic a movie.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I win!! :boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

u bet.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:hug


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

why?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin said:


>


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

O:


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^_^


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

' '
<
__


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

<l:0


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

O:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i win


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:eek


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

u!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

v


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

w


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I win! =D


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

O:


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

winrar!!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

So, who won?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

someone did.
that be me.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I be the winner. :boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

maybe ^


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

definitely


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

not!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

yup


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:no wake up man, your dreaming


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:thanks


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Faithless said:


> Here I am.


 :ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

man they better get the computer up and running today. its been down, again, since friday :mum


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I try again and again I will FAIL


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

....


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:no


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned :roll


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:eek


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

@#$%


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh it feels so great to win, i didn't expect this at all!

I wish to thank the academy, my agent, my mom...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

And the winner is ...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

me


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

¿????


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

lol wut


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I winz!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> I winz!


:agree


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

SIGH

[youtube:3km3xfsl]iY6VroKoB8E[/youtube:3km3xfsl]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mmm pizza.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

wins what?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i don't know...
im trying to win...


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

do u ever feel it's hopeless to win?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yes
cause everyone keeps posting after me.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

page 33.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

neunundneunzig luftballons


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ballons


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I am so winning right now.

Man, I can't, I shant, formulate an anthem where the words comprise mnemonics, dreaded mnemonics for Pi.

The numerals just bother me, always, even the dry anterior.

Try to suggest something lower, in numerary aptitude. Even I, Pantaloon gallons, I can not actualize the requested mnemonics, the leading fifty, I-


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

uhm.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

It's a song about the first 50 digits of Pi. Tons of fun.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

umh.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

srs.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mmmbop


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yah.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Win. Me.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nah.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

don't you mean back below


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

EDIT:
Why you so rude!?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

again, why are you rude?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

now im doubtful.
if you calling me a loser, maybe its easy for u to call others.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

moving on. i post.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*ignores last post ^*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ wrong


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i win!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for..no..the person above me..uhh..

Oh,i win!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*blinks*
hellos


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

¡¡¡u?? ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

!!!niw i


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

¿???? u? o??? u? ????? s?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

¿???? u? o??? u? ????? s?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

?s? ????? ss?n? ?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

?s? ????? ss?n? ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

u?o?dod:


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

dosn't work upside down!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

?ou? ?:


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:he knows


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

s??:


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yes he says


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

¿s?? ?? s??s


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

how do you make it go upside down... i'm unenlightened


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

??????? ??d??s s,?? ?p??? ?no? uo pu??s pu? 'u?op ?p?sdn p??oq??? ?no? u?n? o? ???? no?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

bullocks!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Never Mind the Bollocks


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

„¡s??o??nq„ p??s ??s?????? '???


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

the winnar takes it all!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Word


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

word to yo mutha


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

try to make a cool anogram out of "last post wins thread" ... hmmm lets see...
darth sews point salt.....


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> I win!


:agree


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I win!!

or do i?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:eek


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:boogie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Board presence

User statistics
Slim Shady
Dedicated Member
Dedicated Member
User avatar
Online
[ Add friend | Add foe ]

Joined: Tue Jun 24, 2008 8:14 am
Last visited: Thu Sep 11, 2008 5:16 am
Total posts: 1727
[0.25% of all posts / 21.86 posts per day]
Search user's posts


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Board presence

User statistics
Aloysius
Veteran
Veteran
User avatar
Offline
[ Add friend | Add foe ]

Joined: Wed Jul 16, 2008 10:47 pm
Last visited: -
Total posts: 3451
[0.50% of all posts / 60.54 posts per day]
Search user's posts


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i suck at posting in the right thread. :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

heH


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

¡¡¡¡¡¡u?? ?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

¡¡¡?,uop no? ou


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

u?o?dod:


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:yes


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:boogie


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:yes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i enjoy SAS


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

SAS or sass? :stu


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SAS = social anxiety support


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

SASsy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ :stu


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

My bologna has a first name...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

he dose?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no, not really :cry


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

haha


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

My bologna has a second name...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is it Aloysius ?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

?????-?-?-o-? s,?? 'ou


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

than whats his first name?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i forgot...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Faithless said:


> *wins thread now*


 :get


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I am win!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

coldmorning said:


> I am win!


I am win

win I am

That win-I-am!
That win-I-am!
I do not like
that win-I-am!

Do you like green eggs and ham?

I do not like them, win-I-am.
I do not like green eggs and ham...


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I am a winrar.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

crazytomato said:


> I am a winrar.


 t


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> crazytomato said:
> 
> 
> > I am a winrar.
> ...


 :get


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > crazytomato said:
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

hjyreuklygceqeti


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

lollercoaster


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

New player in the game.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

y halo!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I win!! :boogie :yay :boogie :banana


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:wel


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

In celebration, there will be much peanut butter jelly time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

crazytomato said:


> lollercoaster


roflcopter


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:banana??????? ????? ????nq ?nu??d s,?? :banana


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I lol'd.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Belgian ROFLs


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I will certainly be attending peanut butter jelly time.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

but no for srs rly.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yarly.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm totally cereal.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fr srs!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:banana :boogie :yay¡¡¡u?? ? :yay :boogie :banana


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Why I'm a night owl, too.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

confetti is delicious.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

o rly? D:


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

ya srsly.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

rly srsly? D:


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

rly srs, forillz.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh my lol.

k I win!
Goodnight, and have a radical tomorrow


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

tough crap, i win!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

superfreak i'm a superfreak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I am the...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:clap


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


>


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I am Tom Waits

...therefore, I am... God.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

This


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

thing


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

is


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

a


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

no-win


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

situation!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:lol


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

oh well, we all win in our own time!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:lol


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:ditto


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:clap


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

opcorn :ditto


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

POST


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

You win! I mean... I win.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

The person below me is a dork.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I am not a whale's penis!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Epic WIN.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

^ EPIC FAIL


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No, proof that you fail.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

D:!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

D=


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D=:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

O=


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D;


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

does another province want to join? :lol

i'm running out of D: ideas!!

D:


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

;D


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:clap :banana :boogie :yay OMG I ****ING WON!!!!! YAY!!!! :yay :boogie :banana :clap


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

=D


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

how shallow a victory, since it will be snatched from me soon enough...
...who cares, I won!!
WOOHOOOO :banana


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> >












D:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Tom Waits is banned.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Tom Waits is banned.


tom waits can't be banneD: :no


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

SUDDENLY, BANANAS
... thousands of them!

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bananas are banned too, sorry.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Tanned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Canned


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fanned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Panned


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't fry me bro!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

O:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

crazytomato said:


> O:


O:


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> crazytomato said:
> 
> 
> > O:
> ...


I concur, doctor. I concur.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

crazytomato said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > crazytomato said:
> ...


D:


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

CURSE YOOOOU!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

So are you coming tuesday?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

where?


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Unicorn forest?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Unicorns... :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I thought we were taking a ride on the magic school bus D:


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh god, that show.
EVERY MORNING BEFORE JAZZ BAND
that's blackmail material right there.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

All aboard!


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

It's gawjus.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

omg you guys, I just ate a really nasty carne asada burrito. I love carne asada. But this stuff was just squishy and nasty. I'm still burping it up. Eww it's so gross. Anyone have any gum?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I have gum, but I don't have gum.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

you have gum, but you don't have gum? interesting...very interesting.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sorry little missy, but this threa is mine.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

...and there goes sun running past ancient at exponential speeds, she soars right past him, and my oh my, she has just won this race!!! Sun prevails again!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sunmoonstars76 gets tested for drugs and the test comes back positive for steroids! ancient wins by wins by default!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

ooh wierd, when I read your post just now, i was watching this comedian on tv and she said something about some woman using steroids, right as I was reading your post... Trippy......


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

why do they always show women comedians really late at night (2am)?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gonna queeze my way back in here.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You lose.

...again.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't take kindly to losing.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i win


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

so what's my prize?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You mean my prize?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no, i mean my prize. did you not read my post? :stu


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, it seems you made a few typos.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i neveir makce typoese...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG I WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:clap :boogie :yay :clap :boogie :yay :clap :boogie :clap :boogie :yay :clap


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

No, you didn't!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

don't be sad Aloy! It'll all be ok now that I'm the winner.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

you're welcome! :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

you're welcome 


edit: ****! you got to it before me :rain


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Don't cuss ... just try and win if you can.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

sorry for ****ing cussing, but i win


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i know eh! it ****ing pisses me the **** off when people ****ing cuss... ****!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

You @#$% @#$% ... now you're making me wanna cuss!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

did you just call me a @#$% @#$%?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

those @$#! signs are just as annoying as the bleep noises on the Maury show, where every half a word that is spoken is bleeeeeeeep. I swear, cussing should be ok. And bleeps should be bad.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

what!? there's actually people that still watch that show? D:


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

...


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Aloysius said:


> what!? there's actually people that still watch that show? D:


yeah, sad, isn't it. It is so lame.... who cares who the baby daddy is?! I mean seriously, if these people would stop whorring around, they would know who the baby daddy is! Seriously.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*cough*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*win*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like you all.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

>.<


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

winrar


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

rarniw!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:E


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

F:


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

G:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

H:


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I (won?)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:no


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

J


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*win*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

win rar ?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no, just win...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

kinda like nike "just do it" ?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

So I just win?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nah.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*winner*


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

This is going nowhere guys... it's a never-ending futile attempt to win. Clearly this thread was doomed from the start. So please stop posting here... 

And with that said... I win!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

congratulations... wait... now i win. never mind, you lose.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

thank you, Toad Licker!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Cue the win...now!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Cue your loss more like, cause I win!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i win! :boogie


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:boogie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sus


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I win!

Now where's my thread!? I want to sew my pant legs together! :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

here ya go


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks! I only need the red though...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

o rly?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No, I need them all! and cheese..


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Why does the last post always win!? 

I feel sorry for all the former posts! :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:boogie


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:wtf


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

789


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

787


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*ahh-choo!*


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Bless you!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sniffle* ah, thank you.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:boogie


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I win!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:clap


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't want to win. I pass ...


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn oke :duck


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

:banana EEE BANANA DANCE


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I won! I won the money!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

coughwincough


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

John1961 said:


> :lol


Did you catch the reference?

I win! :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

There's widespread agreement that rain falls from the sky, and does not erupt from the ground.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*win*


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:thanks for letting me win..........


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Eye Juan!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

It appears that I've won! :thanks


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh look at that, it appears you didn't after all.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yay, I win. ^_^


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Nuh uh


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I won again???? opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

popcorn is infinite.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Me win.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Never !!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Pssssssssh, always!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Winner tis moi


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

You les lose cause I winnnn.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm no 'les lose' :no


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Are so! :yes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I win !! You can all give up now


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:0


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:<


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

u?? ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:no


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ If you were happy you'd win...like meeee :banana


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:um ...only you didn't win!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Did so.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:cig


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

mmmmm no


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

mmmm bop. i win


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:0


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I win !! :banana


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Nachos are better so I win.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

It doesnt work that way. :b I win again!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes it does. Know your rules.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:cig


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

You're disqualified for smoking...that means I win. :boogie


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I quit and took up eating popcorn opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:idea


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:doh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:troll


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I win I win I win


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

<l


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm not gonna let you win.

I'm not gonna let anyone win.

Because I'm like that.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Too late!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What did I just say?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

who is Damian?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned because popcorn is bad for you and I waaaaant sooooome! WAAAAAAA


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry, no popcorn allowed in this thread...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:E


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:win


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iWin


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

iPod


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

opcorn bad


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> opcorn bad


opcorn bad


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

LAST POST !!!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats !!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I is win!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

You is losing ...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hells no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ You're eating all my popcorn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

o_o


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Now is the winter of my disco tent


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:afr


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Never mind I thought this was the smiley thread.

Win.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

divide and conquer


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

¡¡¡u?? ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iWin


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:duck


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ You snooze you lose! Means I win.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nope. I'm the winner!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

No way Jose. Me am.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

social anxiety has robbed me of me. The worst crime in the world. I'd like to say I win but, I don't think I do right now.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Never


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

give


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

up!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

¡¡¡u?? ?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

¡¡¡u?? ? :thanks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I won again :thanks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

k


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

lmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The last time I posted I felt like I won for four hours... :idea opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:clap


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Let's see how long I can be the winner...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

"Mrs. Krabappel and Principal Skinner were in the closet making babies and I saw one of the babies and then the baby looked at me. " -Ralph Wiggum.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

^^ Inspired by Mavens avatar!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Winning for Mikey.

"I, Faithless, have awarded crazytomato the winner of this thread. Should there be any grievances, or skepticism about my real identity, contact me at [email protected]."


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

rrriiiiiiiiiiiiight ;]


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

rrrriiiiiiiiiiiight :]


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:duck


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn ¿u?? ? p?p


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:sigh + opcorn 

i want to win :mum


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:duck ¡¡¡u?? ? Thank-you. Thank-you everyone. i really do want to thank you all for letting me win in this thread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Win.

In your faces.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

=)


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:duck


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wiiiiiin ^_^


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

k.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn opcorn opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:yes ¡¡¡u?? ? I know I've said this before but I really mean it now.....Thank-you! Thank-you everyone! I really do want to thank you all for letting me win in this thread! :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn opcorn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:duck


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn opcorn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:duck


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

oh my look it is the last post.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

last post wins the thread
neener nanner nonner


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm bored so I decided to win this thing.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

:banana


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

aww, no you lose, i win he he he


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn opcorn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn opcorn opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Ope... too late! I just won.....


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

meow


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:afr


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:duck opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

You know what I just realized?
The last "post" wins thread, not the "poster"..It's the actual post that wins, not us.. We can never win! NEVER! =[


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D: =(


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thread isn't all that great of a prize anyways.. =/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> You know what I just realized?
> The last "post" wins thread, not the "poster"..It's the actual post that wins, not us.. We can never win! NEVER! =[


 :ditto opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Totally dude, this thread rawks my face off!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:spit


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

hjyu7m


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't see the smilies


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Epic win


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*wins*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

this is so not kosher. I'm outta here


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


>


D:


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

win


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

¡uoʍ ı


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

does the post win the thread? or kill the thread? what good is a dead thread? how does a post kill a thread anyway? so many questions. no good answers. like i said, this is so not kosher.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what!? i wanna win!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

This is the last post!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no, this is the last post


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

In 6th grade i won essay of the month. Now I can add this to the things I've won (essay of the month).


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ I can only read tabs D:


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> ^ I can only read tabs D:


no, i didn't write my 6th grade essay in tab form. sorry. :hug


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

why


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*wobbles


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:argue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The popcorn is regenerating! Which means..I WIN!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*win*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nope3


i win


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Smiley, do you agree that I won?

:agree

Ah, then I must have won! :clap


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah yeah yeah


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my thread I win!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

actually it's my thread


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It was supposed to be mine! So I win!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Nuh-uhhhh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Is this where I pick up my check? Yay, I WON!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

:blah


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

If you agree that I win, please post after me. thx!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I disagree


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree./


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I disagree.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

post


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

This post is a duplicate of the winning post that you posted in the last five minutes.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

This post is a duplicate of the winning post that you posted in the last seven decades.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

This post is not a duplicate of the losing post that you posted in the last 30 eons.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

This post is not a post.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

This.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol. my post!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I think I won!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:time


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You just can't win here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Who waaaants to pooooost foreeeeveeer. (to the tune of "Who Wants to Live Forever," btw...yes, I am weird.)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ummm... hellos


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Me wins.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

EPIC WIN!!!! l


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

epic LOSE. whoa. I'm so happy I was around to see it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lurk


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

boo


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

lalalalalala


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*win*


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:no


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

me me me me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

h e l l o


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I W I N ! :yay


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

EPIC WIN!!!!! l


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

:hide


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

So, who won?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Slim Shady said:


> So, who won?


I won!:banana:yay:clap


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:cupopcorn:cupopcorn:cupopcorn:cupopcorn

:hyper:hyper


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

:|


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wobbles


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

won ::b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*nudges lisa out of the way


no iWON!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

:blah :blah :blah :blah :blah


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I win ... and please let me enjoy my 15 seconds of fame ...


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

no prob, since u asked so nicely


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn

*sigh*
when will this ever end lol


----------



## saik (Nov 13, 2008)

TorLin said:


> opcorn
> 
> *sigh*
> when will this ever end lol


Yay, you won!

Edit: whoops sorry
Edit2: Yay, I win!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

boo. i wanna win


wait i won!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn + more opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ar


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

*YO!*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

!oY


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

curdled milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Posting Rules You *may* post new threads
You *may* post replies
You *may* post attachments
You *may* edit your posts
BB code is *On*
Smilies are *On*
[/URL] code is [B]On[/B]
HTML code is [B]Off[/B]
[URL="http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=linkbacks#trackbacks"]Trackbacks[/URL] are [B]Off[/B]
[URL="http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=linkbacks#pingbacks"]Pingbacks[/URL] are [B]Off[/B]
[URL="http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=linkbacks#refbacks"]Refbacks[/URL] are [B]Off[/B]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i want to win ... please let me win.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

TorLin is the WINNER!

 
Congratulations! Thanks for playing!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Posting Rules You *may not* post new threads
You *may not* post replies
You *may not* post attachments
You *may not* edit your posts
BB code is *On*
Smilies are *On*
[/URL] code is [B]On[/B]
HTML code is [B]Off[/B]
[URL="http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=linkbacks#trackbacks"]Trackbacks[/URL] are [B]Off[/B]
[URL="http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=linkbacks#pingbacks"]Pingbacks[/URL] are [B]Off[/B]
[URL="http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=linkbacks#refbacks"]Refbacks[/URL] are [B]Off

:con
[/B]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:int :get


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

me win!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Posting Rules You *may, june, july* post new threads
You *may,** june, july* post replies
You *may, **june, july* post attachments
You *may,** june, july* edit your posts
BB code is *On*
Smilies are *On*
[/URL] code is [B]On[/B]
HTML code is [B]Off[/B]
[URL="http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=linkbacks#trackbacks"]Trackbacks[/URL] are [B]Off[/B]
[URL="http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=linkbacks#pingbacks"]Pingbacks[/URL] are [B]Off[/B]
[URL="http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=linkbacks#refbacks"]Refbacks[/URL] are [B]Off[/B]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*november*

Posting Rules:
You *november* post new threads
You *november* post replies
You *november* post attachments
You *november* edit your posts
BB code is *On*
Smilies are *On*
[/URL] code is [B]On[/B]
HTML code is [B]Off[/B]
[URL="http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=linkbacks#trackbacks"]Trackbacks[/URL] are [B]Off[/B]
[URL="http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=linkbacks#pingbacks"]Pingbacks[/URL] are [B]Off[/B]
[URL="http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=linkbacks#refbacks"]Refbacks[/URL] are [B]Off[/B]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Posting R00lzs You *mayonnaise * post new threads
You *mayor* post replies
You *mayan * post attachments
You *maybe* edit your posts
BB gun code is *On*
D: are *On*
[Eye em gee] code is *On*
HTML code is *Off*
Trackback scratchers are *Off*
Ping pong are *Off*
Referees are *Off*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

whin!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

winrar


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i don't get it, when do you people SLEEP? now? k, i guess now is a good time to


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

less sleep... more win!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

w00T!


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

i'm waiting for a mod to come along, post, and then lock the thread, making them TEH WINRAR.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

person86 said:


> i'm waiting for a mod to come along, post, and then lock the thread, making them TEH WINRAR.


That wouldn't necessarily make them the winner, other mods can still post in locked threads. =P
So it would be a BATTLE OF THE MODS!

I win by the way!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like this thread


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

winrar


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

rarniw


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

miwrar


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

indreamrar


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*win*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontcare said:


> ?


 ?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> dontcare said:
> 
> 
> > ?
> ...


!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontcare said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > dontcare said:
> ...


D:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lurk


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> dontcare said:
> 
> 
> > Aloysius said:
> ...


=$


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontcare said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > dontcare said:
> ...


=O


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Garbage trucks and snake stops, I win.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> dontcare said:
> 
> 
> > Aloysius said:
> ...


pearl jam - aloysius


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeppers


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

This is the last post


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

this is the last post


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

@


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> this is the last post


That looks familiar, I know it does


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

asking me why I sag. hip hop was my excuse.

win, won, and sagged.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> no, this is the last post


This looks familiar, I know it does.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ha, at any rate I wasted time. So I definitely win.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sus


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> :sus


my memory + you = epic lose


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I can't read music...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:squeeze


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

this is not the last post. i lose. as usual :rofl

my first time using this emoticon! i win!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

coldmorning said:


> I can't read music...


I can't either


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> dontcare said:
> 
> 
> > Aloysius said:
> ...


D:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I want to whistle that tune, as I can read music. :lol.
It sounds like Imperial March (don't say what it is yet), but I will have to actually play it on my flute.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I can read music. :lol


really?!...thats pretty cool...i wish i could


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine
> 
> Invalid Video


:yay


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mic Check - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:steam


----------



## Faithful (Dec 3, 2008)

Winning.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*win*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

*lose*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

*lose again*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

*humpty dumpty*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:get


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

*ignorance is bliss*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

*i still lose*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

*the countdown starts now*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:no


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

fine, i'll win. truce.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

it's ok, i can win if u'd prefer


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i don't mind


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:con


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

*shrug*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

we'll check in again tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

uke


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

weeble!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:cig


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

next poster finishes my paper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What's it on?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

> Name the three classic theories of sociology and discuss how each theory attempts to interpret or understand the family. Be sure to compare and contrast the differences of the three theories' approach to the family. Finally, which of the three theories do you believe best explains contemporary family in American society?


:stu


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dontcare said:


> :stu


Lol, I don't envy you there. Good luck.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

- im posting here -


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> Lol, I don't envy you there. Good luck.


:thanks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^-^


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> :twak


:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hug


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I win. hahahahhahahahahahhaha. hows it feel to LOSE.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hmm, I don't know, how _does_ it feel?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i am the winrar


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

no u!

I mean... no me!

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Popcorn won't help you win. This is a perfect example because I winnnnn.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

1306 Couldn't read from socket [%d] with host %s:%d 
System error. Will retry if required.

1307 Couldn't lookup host '%s' by name [%d] 
Network error. Check your network configuration and connections, especially regarding Domain Name Servers.

1308 Couldn't lookup default domain name [%d] 
Network error, on UNIX only. Check your network configuration and connections.

1309 Couldn't set keepalive for socket [%d] 
Operating system error. Check system resources and notify your system administrator.

1310 Network connection timed out 
Network error. Check your network configuration and connections.

1311 Couldn't lookup host %s by address [%d] 
Network error. Check your network configuration and connections.

1312 Couldn't get default domain name from resolver 
Network error, on Solaris and AIX only. Check your network configuration and connections, especially regarding Domain Name Servers.

1313 Couldn't set receive buffer size for socket [%d] 
Operating system error. Check system resources and notify your system administrator.

1314 Couldn't disable tcp delay for socket [%d] 
Operating system error. Check system resources and notify your system administrator.

1315 Couldn't get host name of local machine [%d] 
Network error. Check your network configuration and connections.

1316 Connection timed out with host %s:%d 
Network error. Try using -timeout to allow for the host to respond.

1317 Connection refused by host %s:%d 
Network error. You do not have the necessary privileges to access the host.

1400 Couldn't start Winsock [%d] 
System error on Windows NT only. Notify your system administrator.

1401 Version of Winsock is too old 
System error on Windows NT only. You must be using Winsock 1.1 or higher.

1500 Couldn't open registry subkey %s [%ld] 
System error on Windows NT only. Check your TCP/IP parameters, as the subkey in question does not exist.

1501 Couldn't query registry value %s [%ld] 
System error on Windows NT only. Check your TCP/IP parameters, as the subkey in question exists but does not contain a value.

2000 Couldn't create VDK session [%d] 
Indexing error when opening a collection. Check your Information Server shared libraries.

2001 Error while servicing VDK session [%d] 
Indexing error when opening a collection. Check your Information Server shared libraries, and check the collection as it may be corrupt.

2002 VDK: %s 
General information message, may be in combination with other error messages.

2003 Couldn't set info in VDK session [%d] 
Internal Information Server error, indicating you are using a kernel earlier than version 2.00.

2100 Couldn't open VDK collection %s [%d] 
Collection error. Check files permissions for the collection and try to rebuild or repair it.

2101 Deleting '%s' from VDK collection 
Information message.

2102 Couldn't delete '%s' from collection [%d] 
Collection error. You should try to repair the collection.

2103 Inserting %ld keys to VDK 
Information message.

2104 Couldn't insert into VDK collection [%d] 
Collection error. You should try to repair the collection.

2105 Couldn't get information about VDK collection [%d] 
Collection error. You should try to repair the collection.

2106 Couldn't create bulk file in %s 
File system error regarding permissions or disk space. Make sure the directory exists and has the correct permissions.

2107 VDK Collection: Error 
Information message.

2108 VDK Collection: State change 
Information message.

2109 VDK Collection: Processed 
Information message.

2111 Couldn't set VDK collection information [%d] 
Collection error. You should try to repair the collection.

2112 Repairing VDK collection %s 
Information message.

2113 Purging VDK collection %s 
Information message.

2114 Couldn't purge VDK collection [%d] 
Collection error. You should try to repair the collection.

2115 Optimizing VDK collection %s 
Information message.

2116 Couldn't optimize VDK collection [%d] 
Collection error. You should try to repair the collection.

2117 Bad key %s 
The URL given cannot be indexed. Usually this occurs when indexing a CGI URL.There are either strange characters in the URL, or it does not exist.

2200 Couldn't create VDK search [%d] 
Check your VDK installation, in particular the Common directory, style files and your license file.

2201 Couldn't get information about VDK search [%d] 
Check your VDK installation, in particular the Common directory, style files and your license file.

2204 Couldn't read batch of document fields from VDK search [%d] 
Collection error, when vspider tried to read the collection to get a list of the documents in the collection. Try to repair the collection.

3000 Metacollection name %s doesn't end in .clm 
GUI indexer error regarding the explicit path you entered for the name of the collection. Try submitting the task again, entering the name with the .clm extension.

3001 Metacollection directory %s is a file 
The collname.clm name you specified for the collection, in the GUI indexer, is invalid because a file already exists named collname. Either delete the file collname, or specify a different collection name.

3002 Metacollection %s is malformed or nonexistent 
Information message. The collection does not exist.

3003 Can't create metacollection without meta-style-directory 
Missing -style value or the value given is not a metastyle. Try again with a valid metastyle value for -style.

3004 Meta-style-directory %s isn't a directory 
The value given for -style is not a valid directory.

5000 License key is for wrong application (%d) 
The license key you entered is either invalid or incorrect. Try entering it again.

5001 License key version unrecognized (%d) 
The license key you entered is either invalid or incorrect. Try entering it again.

5002 License key is wrong format 
The license key you entered is either invalid or incorrect. Try entering it again.

5003 License key has bad checksum 
The license key you entered is either invalid or incorrect. Try entering it again.

5005 Licensed for file walking 
Information message. You are licensed for file walking.

5006 Licensed for local host spidering 
Information message. You are licensed for local host spidering.

5007 Licensed for local domain spidering 
Information message. You are licensed for local domain spidering.

5008 Licensed for remote spidering 
Information message. You are licensed for remote spidering.

5009 License expires on %s. 
Your license expires on the date given.

5010 Licensed for thirty days from time of install 
Your license expires thirty days from time of install.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being in the wrong thread. Move it!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

sorry :rain


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Crying is for losers. Thats why I win and you lose.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Cheer up buttercup. I guess it doesn't help that you keep on losing though.


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry, only 1 winner allowed here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Gonna need lots of it to win.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iWIN


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Winner decided.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Look! It's a BUTTERFLY!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

where!?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

oops ... never mind


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Stuff I've won:
- 3 CD's
- 1 pair tickets to a fishbone concert back in the early 90's (hey I'm old)
- toaster
- this thread!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:no


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Stuff I've won:
- nothing :rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

me too. i ALWAYS lose. it's inborn. i gave up way back in kindergarten.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to the club... Oh wait, I've won something before, nevermind.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

:hug

you guys can borrow my toaster anytime.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:thanks


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

for real. i'm somehow still winning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not for long, you know someone will come along to spoil it. :duck


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

o ... well here's hoping that someone waits a little


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

K, waited long enough. :b


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

did someone say there was a party in here?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Boost! oh wait, that's the other thread.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

abcdefghijklmnopqruvwxyz


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

all your win are belong to me


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i don't have any win are, so i guess that's ok


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i can haz win


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

ohh ohh ohh!
A GAME I CAN WIN!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AnxiousAirman said:


> ohh ohh ohh!
> A GAME I CAN WIN!


:lol - not so fast. Welcome back, again, AnxiousAirman! It has been a while since we have seen you .


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Off we go into the wild blue YONDER!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*wins*

*runs out the emergency exit with thread*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

morning bump


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Evening bump


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

statistics bump


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

vector bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

can someone point me to the boost your post count thread please?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That's the 'Secretly boost your posts' thread, and no I can't it's a secret!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

my eyes itch.
this site is slow today.
i can't find the post s/t random abt urself thread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dontcare said:


> i can't find the post s/t random abt urself thread.


We all took a vote and it was unanimous to hide it from you! :lol


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> We all took a vote and it was unanimous to hide it from you! :lol


I was not taking it over. Was I? I don't think so! And what if I was? Someone has to do it, right?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

F**k yeah!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:b did i win?opcorn


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^^ A round of applause for the winner


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

i'm the winner. i pwn all of you.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Aloysius! Come back! :cry I'm trying to behave! :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

wtuahwetihauw


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

You all lose! I'm clearly the winner!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes you are!


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

Howzitgoin´


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last post


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

dontcare said:


> Aloysius! Come back! :cry I'm trying to behave! :rain


Yeah, what happened to him? He just disappeared.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

lol


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last post


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

wazzuuuup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## EmilyFay (Jan 23, 2009)

I think I won...


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Mc Borg said:


> Yeah, what happened to him? He just disappeared.


Yeah, what happened to _you? _You just disappeared.  You still haven't told me if you're moving!

it's dontcare btw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey dontcare


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm gonna win!!!

Yeah! What do I win?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This thread, isn't it lovely?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i am a winrar :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

:wel Toad Licker
:wel Aloysius
:wel Freedom 2010
:wel Sloppy Joe
:dead dontcare


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lol


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*temporarily summons mod powers and locks thread*

Oh yeah, I so win.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what?
i win! yes
thank you


----------



## girlwiththehair (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you, thank you!

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've won?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

:int


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:agree


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

D✂


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I like you all


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blush


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

awe .


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

haha


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

:dial


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Sloppy Joe *waves*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yo sloppy joe. saw you in the chat !


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

This could go on forever ;P


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yep


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello.  im win!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

(x ¿ x)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

b(^.^)z


----------



## NegativeCreep23 (Mar 31, 2009)

I declare myself the conqueror of this thread!


----------



## EmilyFay (Jan 23, 2009)

no no no I'm the winna!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nooo ways


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Wuz happenin'!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

notta. i win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:group


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last post


----------



## NegativeCreep23 (Mar 31, 2009)

U guys r makin me winning this thread hrd cuz u keep posting lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ummm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hiya. im still here
opcorn


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thread closed. I win. Period.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

who said its closed?

i win !


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

How long before someone de-thrones me?


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

This long.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

me win!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok, I was joking before, but this thread is now officially closed. I win. Good day.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

me win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:agree


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

me again 
win!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ball's in your court. :kma


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

really?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

cool 
you can have the ball's too


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um I won?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Be positive, you can do it!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

maybe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not you, you're always positive... except when you're not.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks.
i win


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^Incorrect.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

< is correct !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

< is hungry


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

< is also hungry (at least my body says it is)


----------



## popoymason (Jan 14, 2009)

the true winner is the one who knows when this thread will end....

right now, I win...

what does the winner get?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## JCMiller23 (Feb 4, 2009)

jcmiller23 wins for the next 20 minutes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How's 20 seconds sound?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

<i win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

11:56 am


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> Hey Sloppy Joe *waves*


Hi Toad Licker *waves back*


TorLin said:


> yo sloppy joe. saw you in the chat !


saw you too! opcorn


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

popoymason said:


> the true winner is the one who knows when this thread will end....
> 
> right now, I win...
> 
> what does the winner get?


thought Mc Borg had solved that, but it seems he contradicted himself 


Mc Borg said:


> You know what I just realized?
> The last "post" wins thread, not the "poster"..It's the actual post that wins, not us.. We can never win! NEVER! =[





Mc Borg said:


>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:ditto

opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rub


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hey this is my thread !
get out! i wanna win  j/k


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey I just noticed you've topped 10k posts Torlin, Grats slow poke.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks., but i want to win this!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lol, nobody really ever wins this.


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

What are you talking about? I just won...like two seconds ago.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lol ...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Locks thread*

I win!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^lol

WIN.


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

I won, give me my money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Check's in the mail.


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

sweetness!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

locked thread.... nooooooo! !!! 


+1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

+2


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey, guess what? I just contacted the owner of this website and he told me off the record that I won this thread. Any day now he will come out with an official statement on the front page with details of my winnings and how much you are all sucky losers. So quit trying, cuz I win. Game over.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Not gonna happen boy!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

All of your statements are hereby invalid.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my statements are valid so that is what is good!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Lies!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

truth !


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Not anymore.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i still win


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You still _don't_ win.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yes i do


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

wooo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

me again, sorry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spammage.... I like it!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yup spammage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

woot


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wootage.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

wooo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like you all


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aw shucks. :blush


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hehe


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

D:


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i want to win this post


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Sorry. Better luck next time.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i have luck


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

laura024 said:


> D:


D:


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

This thread is awesome!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:no


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:enthusiastic


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> D:


D:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:get


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

laura024 said:


> D:


D:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

OK, I was just informed by God that I have won this thread. It was a pleasure folks.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oh, thats ok.


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

No!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oke


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

God lied to me.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:die thread


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

no die thread. i like this one.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't say that I like it or hate it, I do post in it a lot though. :drunk


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I am so happy right now.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Nah, it's not me that's winning 'fo shure.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:group


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Let me win...i haven't won anything in ages. Take pity on me and let me win this thread!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last post


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1 last post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

dollhouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shouldn't that be nuthouse?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i don't know but..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

1,000


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

999


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like to bump it, bump it, i like to... i like to bump it. !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1 up


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

i win. i want a gold star.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

Gold star thief!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry no gold stars, we do have cake though.


:hb


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what? we don't give out cakes either


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I didn't say I was giving it away.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ohhh. maybe cake throwing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morning thread.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

thread of morning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rub


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

morning +1 post


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

boost +2 post


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

1000


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

morning :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

11:00 am


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You're off by a minute.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

11:10 am


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Getting better. :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

11:57 pm post.
i win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

G'night thread


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

satruday !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

morning :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

cartoons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1 up


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

up 1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

oops. i forgot ! i was actually trying to sleep.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're always here you never sleep I'm starting to think you're a bot.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

afrimative


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What no spell check?!? You must be broken just like me.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

repair , repair , repair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

umpb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:sas !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hb


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hellos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hola


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sup


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ahola


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i post morning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i want to win !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

How do you decide when the last post is made if this thread keeps going until the end of time? If there is no such thing as a techical last post, there is no point in this thread.

Someone should make a rule- i.e. no posts in this tread for one month and the last poster to post wins eternal bragging rights.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ya it's never ending, gives ya something to do to kill the boredom for a few seconds lol.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hiya. what ya watching with your popcorn feeding?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not much, there isn't anything on tv to watch this morning.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

that's interesting so your just enjoying some popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I wish lol, how's about you? I haven't seen you post this much in several days.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yeah. i just have some family stuff going on.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ah, I guess that's better than having nothing going.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ah, but sometimes nothing may cause me to be here all the time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Well I guess that's a good thing then. :rub


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

so whatsup? who won ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The game isn't over so nobody... yet.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

cool.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

This is the thread that never ends...


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I win.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

it's goes on and on until...


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and still it goes on


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:haha


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

no i win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Night, John Boy!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Muahahahahahahahaaaaaaaa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morning thread :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am the ultamate winner right now. I am the champion of this game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You go girl!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i wins everything


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

*!!!*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morning again thread :yawn :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

morning ... or should i say afternoon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why would you say afternoon? are you currently not in california? I know we're in the same time zone and it's morning still here.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im not sure. lol. lots of people that read the forums are in the afternoon already.
its currently 11am here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh true, it would also be evening for many but you neglected to say evening to them lol. :teeth


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

so when will the last post wins this thread ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Most likely never, well maybe when this site closes someone will win until it gets deleted.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol 
i wonder .


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

when that will happen


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

maybe soon?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

maybe never.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe we should ask The Oracle. :um


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I won!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^twins


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

twins of what?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the smilies, you and freedom2010


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

your a smiley too
we are triplets !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh god no, I don't even look nothing like this ---->


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol. okay.
but i don't want to be twins to freedom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwww :rub


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

afternoon thread !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

up 1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hiya !

1 down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4 across


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

" its megatron, retreat, full back "


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

go go gadget phone!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

watches Family Guy Blue Harvest


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

unbelievable


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sham Wow


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

Sham WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello thread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

afternoon thread :time


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lunch finished post !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dinner bump


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sunday morning bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

sundae morning bump 8)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hiya ! what are your plans for today ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Same thing I do every day sit at my pc all day playing games and visiting my few websites until it's time to go to bed.

Oh ya, tuesday I get to shake things up a bit and go see my counselor, I don't like her much but luckily she's pregnant so I'll be getting a new one soon.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

w00t !
sounds like fun.

i will be going to see a movie tonight.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't been to the movies in a year or two.

Edit: I remember now it was last year, I went to see Hellboy 2: The Golden Army


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am dominating this game because I am the last poster.

Who will be the next person to dominate this game?

That next person will be _____

It is a mystery for now-but it won't be for long.

Who will be the next winner of this game?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not me, it's never me.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im hungry post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm bored post


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

12:35 am post


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

About to go to sleep post. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

half-awake post :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hiya post !
tuesday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

another I'm bored post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

99.99% of all my posts here are I'm bored posts.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol 
postaholic Toad !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like to think of myself as Spammer Extraordinaire! :teeth


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ohhh. should i report you to the authorities than ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sure if ya want, I'll be over in the corner sleeping. :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i don't want to though


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fine, be that way! :kma


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

fine i will.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So, how are your classes going? and what are they for?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> So, how are your classes going?


going okay, the 27th im done with classes


Toad Licker said:


> and what are they for?


ive been taking photoshop, html, and digital camera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh cool, for work/career?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Oh cool, for work/career?


to better my skills

----
11pm post!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cool, you can never learn enough... unless you're like the rain man or something. :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im up again

+1 post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my post !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im glad your laughing

what ya laughing at ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The absurdity of being asleep and awake at the same time, damn sleep apnea. :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

post in thread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

posts a post


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

post of a posts post


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

6pm post here.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

07:26 pm. post. west side.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

west side ie !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10:45 post :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

1202pm post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

here we go loop de loop...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

did i win yet?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yep, I think you won. east side. woot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1 more


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn post


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn: post.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:agree


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Is anyone going to win this game? :|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We'll see, it may happen someday.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

someday someone will.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Won't be today lol.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nope not today, but someday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Someday didn't come yet.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+ 1 post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello June !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

not again


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:no


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello.
i wish i can win.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

++++++


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like you all


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

The Moon shall rise again!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

woah, another toad !


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

yep 

I don't like having discs crammed into me... unless they're Oreos... and then only in the mouth.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

Ah here's a better quote, seems more fitting

"There are guys in the background of Mary Worth comics who are more important than me. "


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

morning


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

morning toadlicker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey, morning Torlin.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

afternoonish now! post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mornin'


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

I _knew _it was the wrong thread


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

noones posted here in 2 days, im just gonna sneak in an win this game, yay!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

loser.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I think you will find that......
you are the loser

I am the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Well damn. I guess I am. :mum


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

i am the winner


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

mares eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy! Fyi!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this mare eats oats..


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

woooo!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

anybody want some burnt popcorn?


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

please stop posting, i wanna win


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

for me


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

stop being so full of yourselves! I will prevail! AS ALWAYS! Dag nabbit!


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

you just lost mate


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

yea, seriously....


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

well la dee da..:roll


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i just realized...this games is stupid


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

I already won so theres no point to keep posting


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

TimidTalker said:


> If you already won, then why are you still posting?
> 
> :banana


to tell you people to stop posting becuase theres no point


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

TimidTalker said:


> Message received loud and clear. You can go away now.
> :banana


and you are still posting....?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

me


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

TorLin said:


> me


Westside.


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

Again, well said


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

ello der


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

lol


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

wooo or swooo, not moo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

aaa...AAA....AAAA..AAcchho..AACCHH....AAACCCHHHOOOOO!

Ha. I sneezed all over your keyboard.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

me


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Siiiiiiiiiiiing when you're winning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what was that horrible screeching noise from yonder high? :mum


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

prized


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

/sneezes/


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

:afr


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

TimidTalker said:


> First Epril sneezed and now TorLin is sneezing
> Better stop posting before you get sick :wink


yea i agree


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

as long as you dont post, i wont?


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

opcorn


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

Yay, I win! What's my prize?? <


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boo!


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

woooooo!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no :con :door


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Finally I win something


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

you snooze, you lose.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Wide awake here. snoozer.


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

woooooo


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

thats mine! stop stealing my prizes!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

huh?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

5 am post


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I am starting my day a winner!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pft. please.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Psst...I rest my case.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what!?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

it's mine, all mine.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pft.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hey! no pushin, no shovin....


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

too late 
im still here


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

fastest post wins thread


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

dammit!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I like this website


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

too fast....swifty


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

so


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

prize


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

cool. they all went away :um


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

I weeeen

what do I win?


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

prize


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

what type of prize?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

i want a yo yo


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Bwahahahahaha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:door


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

me win
11/9/2009 11:16pm


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

a challenger appears


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

sweet


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iWin!


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

no i win


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:b


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Second place is the first loser. :yes


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

epril said:


> Second place is the first loser. :yes


so you are the first loser?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hellos


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

meh


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi.


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

gah


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Ö_Ö


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Geronimo! :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boo ya!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello there.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hehe iWin


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

just doing what i do best


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iWin!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'll take TorLin in the upper right to block my opponent.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iWin should be the next apple app


----------



## Mexicanbaby2 (Nov 15, 2009)

No I win!! Lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Did anyone bring any donuts?


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

im drunk!


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

oh, and i win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iAmWINNER!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

make like trees and leaf.

make like babies and head out.

make like joan and jet. 

I win.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iAmWinner2.0


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

OMFG I win! Woooot. XD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pwn3d


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iWin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hiya again.

i like Star Wars


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

oh yeah, ya wanna prize? HA!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I am now, for several days and counting, the reigning winner of Lastpostwinsthread. HAIL ME my dutiful minions!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Huh :con


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Spamming to victory!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

where'd he come from?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Land o' Pups.

Victory is mine.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> Land o' Pups.
> 
> Victory is mine.


Do people really eat that many yams?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I yam what I yam.

I eat, therefore I yam.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I yam what I yam.
> 
> I eat, therefore I yam.


We have a yammer!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

We won't have to wait much longer for a winner... 
The end of the world is coming in 2012! :roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rcapo89 said:


> We won't have to wait much longer for a winner...
> The end of the world is coming in 2012! :roll


That's three years and three weeks away from today :yay :haha.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll make sure to be HERE on that day, at that moment right before the world ends, just so I WIN!!!! MMOOOOaAhhhHaah ha ahha ha...


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

ill make sure to wooooo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

boo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:door


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ooooh Hi there.
im kinda new here, what is this thread about?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

TorLin said:


> ooooh Hi there.
> im kinda new here, what is this thread about?


FAIL

I win SAS, everyone can go home now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ftw!

Every time somebody says that, I keep wanting to say "Whoopi Goldberg for the block!" :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Omg! What was that noise?!? You'd better go outside and look! :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

did you look?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i snatch victory from the jaws of defeat!!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Word.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

To be or not to be...THE SOLE SURVIVOR!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iWin


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

No, uDon't.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

neither do you!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm takin back what's mine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

get off my thread! this thread is mine! besides, I *like* strings and all that. you people are just using it to further your own gains.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

:get Gimme that ball!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no. it's mine.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

epril said:


> neither do you!


o rly?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quit yer yappin! :wife :lol


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

in yo' face suckaaaa!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

pass the muffins please.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

baker's dozen?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

why of course!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

13 not enough? :lol


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

poppyseeds the best!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

They can fail drug tests :lol


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

so can marijuana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mary Jane is not a nice lady.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Neither is Mary Jonas. (And I'm not talking about the Jonas brothers' mom!)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

:um


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You mean like Joe Simpson or Dina Lohan?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

who is Joe Simpson?


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Aww, so close :lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

dig the sig


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

If you say so leonardo dicaprio ^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

epril said:


> who is Joe Simpson?


Jessica and Ashley Simpson's slavedriver...I mean DAD! :doh


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

who are Jessica and Ashley Simpson? Related to O.J.? just kidding. just wanted to post. so there. i did it. ha ha.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I fell for it :lol.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^cat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Heeeee'''sssss baaaaaaaccckkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!! git 'im!:clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Psst. You still napping?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope, I have been up for a couple of hours now :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

well. why don't you go for a run? and when you're out, pick me up a quart of buttermilk, kay?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

I M winning


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I win! lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Post #43,100 :lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

all a y'all. get offa my thread.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh yeah? Or what? :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:wife :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Speak for yourself, FOOL! I am a MAN! That is not a mini-shirt!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^1..2..3...awww!!!!!!!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

leonardess said:


>


That's too adorable!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^that popcorn looks good. mmmm plz share


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh sure, here ya go... opcorn


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^ thanks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^anytime :duck


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

lately I seem to be falling for these cute pics. my god what has become of me. somebody slap me - well, at least, get in line.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

*Gets in Line*


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

Winner!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Congrats Vaughn


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

knock knock.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

who's there?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

me who?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Me from next door.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lurk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:yes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

uh,yeah.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you wearing high heels?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

so that's where mine are! 

I love thread. please let me win this grand prize of thread. I need to tie a few knots.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:door


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

I thought I won this ages ago!!!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

leonardess said:


> so that's where mine are!
> 
> I love thread. please let me win this grand prize of thread. I need to tie a few knots.


LOL I want to win b/c I need to sew on a button. I hope it's black thread.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Actually, I was really hoping for a better prize than thread. Something like...dental floss...yeah, that would be great!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

I KNEW I would win!!!

bwah ha ha ha....


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

OK, hand over the prize!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wohoo! I knew I'd finally win something one day! In your face ex-headmaster!! Aye, this is the crowning glory, after years of under-achievement.

All that training has paid off!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry to break this to ya, Dub16, but I AM THE WINNER! That dental floss is all mine!!! I hope it's mint-flavored!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

...and waxed


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> ...and waxed


Oh, yeah. If it's non-waxed, I don't want it!!!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

crap. i just spilled pickle juice on the desk.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

What kind of pickles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:bat


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> :wife





millenniumman75 said:


> :bat


I'm getting scared! :afr :tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:spit


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


If you bring popcorn in here, then you have to share with everyone. Me first.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

t


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> :spam


Spam? You brought MORE food in here, Toad Licker???


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

:haha


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

I am tired!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ditto.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I thought there were going to be beatings here? I'm disappointed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

so this thread that someone's going to win - is it in ball form or will it come on a spool?


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd prefer in the form of a whip :whip 

:tiptoe


Win!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

it begs the question - exactly how much thread is needed to whip an earthambient into shape??


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

:hahaLOL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What's an earthambient? :stu


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> What's an earthambient? :stu


 EarthAmbient


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Another Québecois.


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Another Quebecois still in need of thread for his e-whip :b
93 pages of thread :teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1,848 posts of WIN!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

EarthAmbient said:


> 93 pages of thread :teeth


Wow! That's a lot of thread!


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Sweet let's make thread Art!

I'll go first,

='
. |_ . <---- It's a giraffe!  
. l l`


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

is the point of this thread just to increase one's post count?


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Woah 
Never thought of it like that ...I feel kinda cheated :|
It Helps me feel like I can connect to people on an informal level somehow... sorta 
Maybe I'm just weird,
That and the last guy to post and win! 






...you still want to make thread art with me?... ?


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, I agree. It's a fun goof-off thread....can just post something silly, and, hopefully, get to know others here at the same time.

And I want to win!!! That dental floss has my name all over it!!!

I want to make thread art...but I need a pattern! LOL



EarthAmbient said:


> Woah
> Never thought of it like that ...I feel kinda cheated :|
> It Helps me feel like I can connect to people on an informal level somehow... sorta
> Maybe I'm just weird,
> ...


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ahh, finally. Peace and quiet.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

BOO! 

how 'bout now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

leonardess said:


> BOO!
> 
> how 'bout now?


:door


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm putting in my ear plugs


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

finally, now we can talk about you in front of you.


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Woo! people here are awesome :clap

Here's my try at Epril:b

._.._
-`..`- <--- my attempt at earplugs?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

well they're kinda nice, thanks man.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

leonardess said:


> finally, now we can talk about you in front of you.


That is sooooooooooooooo vicious....or malicious, just lovely and delicious. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

So, did I win, did I? :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ya you won.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Okay, where is my prize?


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

I thought that I did!!!


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm going to stay up real late so I can win. Wait; I just did win!


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Victory!!!


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I wonder when a mod will post in here then close the thread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Fin.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

if you post after me you are admitting you are a loser.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Very clever move epril, but I've already admitted that so I'm immune!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for taking the hit Steve123.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

....so that I can now smoothly move in, and win. and remain cool.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> Thanks for taking the hit Steve123.


 Your welcome


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:spit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

P2W...for the win!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

is this contest still going on?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

No, it's over now because I just won!!! :banana:yay


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

*Wakes up* 
:yawn
*Brushes foliage of leaves off his body*

:um
...
Hey guys,
What'd I miss ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

EarthAmbient said:


> *Wakes up*
> :yawn
> *Brushes foliage off leaves of his body*
> 
> ...


I was wondering where you went. We were supposed to do thread art!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

+1


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

+2


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

where is my thread?? give me my thread!!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

+3??? :stu


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

:yes:no:yes:no:yes:no:yes:no:yes



:sus


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

leonardess said:


> where is my thread?? give me my thread!!


Please allow 6-8 weeks for delivery. Thanks.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

¡uoʍ ǝʌ,ı


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

power2theweak said:


> Please allow 6-8 weeks for delivery. Thanks.


Sorry folks, I was being chased by the post eating e-monster, 
when I ran into something hard and blacked out

...now it's got all the thread material ! :cry

*Whisper* (Can I get an order of that thread stuff too? So I can ...)

..........................................................___(up here) 
.........................................._____----```
......(climb):tiptoe _____...----```

...and... :um

Win! :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Dance of Zaneyness :banana


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

EarthAmbient said:


> Sorry folks, I was being chased by the post eating e-monster,
> when I ran into something hard and blacked out
> 
> ...now it's got all the thread material ! :cry
> ...


Sorry! I can't help anyone win! That thread is all mine!!!


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

oh, it's on now... 8)



----:boogie-------------------------:boogie----


!!Thread Tug of War!!


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Garlic is the best thing everrrrrr!!!!


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

^ I Solemnly Agree with above statement :yes

How did you find your love for garlic, my fellow Garlic Luvin' Brotha?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

the rooster crows at midnight.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Blah!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

*burp*. Oh, excuse me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blah


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

um...what were the rules again?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

epril said:


> *burp*. Oh, excuse me.


^ I was just about to post that :lol.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

My Cats Breath Smells Like Cat Food.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am trying to not to sneeze......I failed.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

I am trying to not to fail......I sneezed.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

My Cat's Food Smells Like Cat Breath.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey, this is fun!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^ :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time :yawn


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

It's me...I win for God's sake


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i'd like to thank satan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rofl


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Why???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

So.
Very.
Tired.

Ugh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Same here. I think the 1/4 Melatonin tablet is kicking in..... 
.75mg :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

hey you..yeah, you. Don't you have a better, more productive way to spend your time??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

OMG - panic attack! I think I have a sunburn on my back.

I went to the beach today (This is Ohio, remember) a week early - the beach was about 30% the size it should be and unmanicured. Obviously, the state park people were not prepared for grooming the beach until later this week in time for Memorial Day.

This is also the earliest I have ever been to my beach. That's a record already!


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

Can we all please just agree that I win this thread??


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Only people that are made of awesome can win.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'd like to take Potluck Pix in the upper right for the win, Wink.


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> Only people that are made of awesome can win.


Hahaha! I am LITERALLY wearing a shirt right now that says "Powered by Awesome"! I win!! :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:high5


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

_*warning: don't post under me*_

THERE I WIN :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

:drunk


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

creepers.


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

Winning isn't everything.. but it's pretty damn good! YaY!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blah


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Embrace your inner canine.


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

Aww you two killed my buzz.. opps nevermind .. it's back on again!


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

How does it feel now??

:evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't touch my milkshake.......Keep your hands off my DAIRY air! :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Duck!*​


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I'd like to take Potluck Pix in the upper right for the win, Wink.











Secret Category please, Wink.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

win of the day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


>


:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

who is supposed to bring the snacks?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sushi! Awesome!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

shezbot! sp.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Didn't I win this thing already? :con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe :con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:flush


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

No way.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Merde!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I just want to thank all the little people I've had to step on to make this possible...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ You're welcome.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

aye


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

.............////...........//// and we have a winner..


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I won't win


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:con :con :get


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:boogie:boogie


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

It's over! Gold to Ireland (our first gold since.... well in a good while anyway)

Dub16 takes the victory. Free Guinness all roond! Maggy Thatcher, yer biys took one 'ell of a beaten! Who wears short-shorts? Aint nuthin gonna break me stride, naybody gonna slow me doon, oh nah, got to keep on movin!
And the winner takes it all....


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

We have a winner!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^_^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been on Abilify - I don't need to see the advertisements.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Wait a minute. I won that trophy yesterday for winning this thing. Did you sneak into my home when I left for work and steal it? Oh the humanity!!



Dub16 said:


> It's over! Gold to Ireland (our first gold since.... well in a good while anyway)
> 
> Dub16 takes the victory. Free Guinness all roond! Maggy Thatcher, yer biys took one 'ell of a beaten! Who wears short-shorts? Aint nuthin gonna break me stride, naybody gonna slow me doon, oh nah, got to keep on movin!
> And the winner takes it all....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

.....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

O_O


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Let me have my 15 seconds of fame, will ya?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn opcorn


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

will you all please kindly leave this room?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey it's Epril! *waves*


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Win number 43!! :yay


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Lock this topic, hurry.:twisted


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:bat


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

.
.
.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sas


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

:twak no its me!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Say hello to my little friend ...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Squeee! :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

opcornopcornopcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:yay


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

13525672

post


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

*STOP POSTING DAMMIT!!!!!
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

*
*ok did i win?????


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## SIM 83 (Aug 26, 2010)

hmmm the never ending posting session...

But for now the crown belongs to me (for the next few minutes anyway)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

consider yourself decrowned. 


For I am the Queen, and it is good.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:group


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

So, what do I win?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

uke


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

The person below me is not the winner


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I feel like Nostradamus now
If anyone is interested for 10000$ i shall predict the future for you too!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lurk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

:sas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Ka-BOOM!
:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

It's good to be king for a while


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

l t n p h
(long time no post here)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## The Daydreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

Bazinga!


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

violence is so unbecoming. :no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu :door


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hiya.


----------



## The Daydreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

:duel


----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)

It's over.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

it ain't over til it's over.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hi.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Bing!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

BingBing!


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

I win.


----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)

But everyone knows Stuffit Expander contains over 9000x more win than Winrar. :roll

+1, BingBingBing!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iWin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


hiya Toad!

enjoy your popcorn !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b

Heya Torlin, welcome back! :duck


----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## The Daydreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:roll


----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iWin, a new apple app.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

|o| 

my tie fighter.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

a winner is me


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nah. not yet.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

you don't get to win


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

we'll have 2 c


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll be here all day


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

me toos.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

good


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

word !


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

everyone stay clear from the battle area, we're professionals here.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

< professional


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

this is shaping up to be a long one


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yup. no doubt.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

well, my unplanned absence doesn't prevent me from winning, no matter how temporarily.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

umm.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:bat


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

streak broken


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

ta dam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

winn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iWin. the new app from apple. !


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

suddenly there's a crowd fighting for the title


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

i came, i conquered, i won


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I won


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

gosh i love this thread.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

me too


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:wink


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Haiku McEwan (Jul 11, 2010)

Haiku takes the lead!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

1!.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


enjoying your popcorn, Toad ?


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

victory at last!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I win


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hardly.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

such is the ephemeral nature of winning this thread


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i must win.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

failing that, everyone else must lose


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sadly.

but i think everyone here is a winner


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That is true - this thread is just a game, though.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

you're all wrong. You want proof? you're all losing right now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iWin.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

top of the hill here I am


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iVictory !


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Nobody expected Sara to take the lead. Muahahahahaha!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sorry sara, wrong.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

ha ha!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

whatsup !?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

victory is mine! :b


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

you guys can suck on a lollipop, i wins.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

i will suck on a lollipop while i take my trophy cuz i win :b


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

epic non-fail


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Epiccc....win


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iEpic


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

And yet I have the last post. So take that suckers!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ummm , hi !


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow, I was good at this game. :clap


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

so you say 
join the fun.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

all your win are belong to me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Win!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

in yall dreams. 
Tor takes it all time.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

back in the lead


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

! not if i have something to say about it !


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe sneaking to a win


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sneaky...

im back anyways!


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

this thread never ends!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the neverending thread story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

did i mention that i love you.
thx for the wins


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:yes


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

This Salmon skin is icky.


Oh yeah, and I WINNN!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Booya!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wibble wobble but i don't fall down.
i raise to the top. yet again.
wins 4 ever!


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

Helloooooooooo SAS Community!!!!!!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Do I win


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

no


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Okay, I'll lose...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

success i have !


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

That's what I wanted you to think!


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Im going to attempt to actually start a controversial conversation instead of having endless pointless posts.

Ok, who believes that we couldn't be the only planet to sustain life in the entire universe? And who believes that ET life has, or is still visiting Earth?


























Also, check out this guy's channel, its REALLY weird.

http://www.youtube.com/user/orionifo


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

The point of this thread _is_ to produce an endless series of pointless posts.

Odds are there is life somewhere else in the universe and odds are they're not visiting us to flash their headlights in the sky and mutilate cows. However they must have teenagers and if they are sufficiently technologically advanced, who knows maybe we are being visited. Drunken teenage aliens would explain a lot actually.

P.S. I win this thread


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

new day. new leader in town,
ME !


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Seriously, look at this guy's profile.

http://www.youtube.com/user/orionifo

Anyway, sorry if this was the wrong place to start a conversation, but you started it now, and im going to be the first to tell you that although many UFO's are faked, not all of them are and if you really think you can explain some of the videos I posted.

Then explain away, I think many of them cannot be rationally explained, and if you think you could find a way to fake the kind of UFO's im showing you, then PLEASE I would really like to know how.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sas such a good place to post


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

dgghiiiijjk'l'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

That much popcorn has to be bad for you.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Last post. I win thread.


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

Squid24 said:


> Last post. I win thread.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I have the last laugh!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That is a funny GIF. :lol


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah! gets me evrytime :lol

I could watch it for hours.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i must come and say hi.
my favorite thread of this forum.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

I would like to say "hi" too.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

1 more post added to the post count. But on a more serious note, that video was so funny I pissed myself:spit


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

american dad alien dude! you rock on that show. i always like your Hawaiian t-shirts.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am awake, but if I need a nap, I won't stop myself.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I slept - two hours :yay


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

_[I'll find something to say later]_


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

whatsup SAS world ?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Meh!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

meh weh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i will be out for a bit, so behave


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

....


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

.....


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

....................


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:agree


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:ditto :boogie


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

boo


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

. (one dot for the winner!)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im back.
its a nice day.
88 F right now.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hi


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:b


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:teeth


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

dontcare said:


> pearl jam - aloysius


.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

monday is almost done.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

You say that like it's a good thing.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

tuesday


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I WIN!! :boogie:banana

Or are you guys not doing that anymore...:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:mum:bash

:duel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

sunday monday happy days tuesday wednesday happy days thursday friday happy days saturday what a day rockin all week with you!!!! :boogie


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Why only this morning I found;
Dozens of Santas around
One in each door; at Stony's* there's four;
and more on each corner in town

In front of each Santa I pause
and go to the next one becauseI got so confused; which one should I choose?
I wanted the REAL Santa Claus
(I don't know which one it is)


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

There's a Santa on the roof of the house next door;
There's a Santa on the window of the new toy store;
There's another down at Rocky's* on the second floor
Which one is the real santa Claus?

There's a Santa with a tummy but it looks to flat
there's another with a pillow, only he's too fat
There's a Santa with his whiskers that are tied to his hat
Which one is the real Santa Claus?

Which one? This One
He's the tallest Santa Claus I ever saw
Just feel, He's rea!
Here's another with a belly that is stuffed with straw


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I have seen so many Santa's either short or tall
and about that many more I can't describe them all
but just to play it safe; I'm going to choose them all
'Cause one is the real Santa Claus

Here's one. He's fun!
He's the fattest Santa that I've seen around
How sad ! Too bad!
Santa's stuck inside the chimney and he's upside down

Yes one has got to be,
the really real to me Santa Claus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

It's hump day!! :boogie:yay:banana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:high5


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:duck


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i want to win ...
... i can't seem to win anything


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

TorLin said:


> i want to win ...
> ... i can't seem to win anything


:duel


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:spit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

This thread is over.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

the Prince of nowhere said:


> This thread is over.


I agree.


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

Chris2012 said:


> I agree.


I see what you did there.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

not yet over.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^ that's for sure :yes


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

It wasn't over, until now.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

never over til the fat lady sings.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

that didn't take long


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

the fat lady's asingin' :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:cig


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:flush


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> banned


yes, yes you are


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

no ban.
this is the happy fun thread !


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

glad to see mm75 laugh


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

I have this thread won! any further posts are futile!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:bat Yeah right :lol.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

11:26pm here, not even friday yet...


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

Grrrrrrrr! Foiled again!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Friday.

Tron:Legacy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TorLin said:


> 11:26pm here, not even friday yet...


 It is now :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This week has gone by too fast.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Christmas is coming guys. are you ready ?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I'M READY!!!!!!! :clap


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm so not ready. Everywhere is sold out of the Babyliss Big Hair - I used my friends and it was _amazing_. It was £35 on amazon when it came out - it's gone up to £70 now.
Wtf!
Is anyone having mulled wine this christmas? I've never tried it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:bat


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:boogie


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Ozymandias haz skillz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hyper


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im still here.
me win!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

TorLin said:


> im still here.
> me win!


:no

I win
:boogie:banana:yay:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:no

:duel


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:eek


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


Oh popcorn!! Make sure you don't choke on it!!! ... Oh wait , never mind ..:b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

If you can read this....
you can read!!! :clap


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

win!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

win +1!


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

win +2


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I win


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

dontworrybehappy said:


> If you can read this....
> you can read!!! :clap


hahaha


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Whut.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


Can I have some popcorn? :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um :duck


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> .


.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Pop, pop . POPCORN!!!!

I win!!!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> .


.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:stu


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

rain rain go away come back another day !


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TorLin said:


> rain rain go away come back another day !


You are getting that rain pretty bad, TorLin :rain Hang in there!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana dude


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:evil


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

meh...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

There's J-lo, Su-Bo, brangelina, and so on. let's see, according to the rules, my celeb name would be He-On.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

leonardess said:


> There's J-lo, Su-Bo, brangelina, and so on. let's see, according to the rules, my celeb name would be He-On.


:um


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I know. if I use my middle name, it would be He-De.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

leonardess said:


> I know. if I use my middle name, it would be He-De.


I am confused .... erm...


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

leonardess said:


> There's J-lo, Su-Bo, brangelina, and so on. let's see, according to the rules, my celeb name would be He-On.


:stu


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't know either


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana 
peanut better jelly time ! peanut better jelly time ! peanut better jelly time ! peanut better jelly time ! peanut better jelly time ! peanut better jelly time ! peanut better jelly time !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


Just keep eating that popcorn and licking toads ....:sus

I WIN!!!:clap


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Just keep eating that popcorn and licking toads ....:sus
> 
> I WIN!!!:clap


:rofl


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

TorLin said:


> :banana
> peanut better jelly time ! peanut better jelly time ! peanut better jelly time ! peanut better jelly time ! peanut better jelly time ! peanut better jelly time ! peanut better jelly time !


 Peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat!!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

VTinOR said:


> Peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat!!


Now, break it down and freeze Now, break it down and freeze Now, break it down and freeze Now, break it down and freeze
Now tic tac toe (uh-huh)
Tic tac toe (let's go)
Tic tac toe (you got it)
Tic tac toe (let's ride) 
Now, freestyle, freestyle, freestyle, freestyle, freestyle, your style 
Now, freestyle, freestyle, freestyle, freestyle, freestyle, your style

Where he at Where he at Where he at Where he at 
There he go There he go There he go There he go
:boogie


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:d :d :d


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

2 more days til Christmas !


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

TorLin said:


> 2 more days til Christmas !


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



No joke hearing that and thinking about it is giving me panic attacks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:rofl

I think you eat too much popcorn...:yes


It's Christmas time!! :boogie:clap


:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> :um


your sleb name would be ne-no.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

BrokenStars said:


> :stu


okay, continuing using usernames for this, yours would be Bro-Sta. Not bad.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

leonardess said:


> okay, continuing using usernames for this, yours would be Bro-Sta. Not bad.


Cool. I kinda like it. :boogie


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

200th Post!!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

the Prince of nowhere said:


> 200th Post!!


:clap:boogie:yay:banana

Heres a cake for you :hb


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I want a cake too


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I want a cake too


 :hb :yay


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I want a cake too


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I want a cake too


:hb:hb Two cakes for you. :clap


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

* watching Star Wars: The Clone Wars: Season 3 "Sphere of Influence"


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

My head hurts meh ...


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:O i has 4 cakes yay! :boogie


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

This is gonna be my 500th post !!! YAY!! - Been here 2 months and 21 days , I am sure MM75 had way more then that though by then ... (cough cough) .. "just for fun" posting :lol

Now can we change that annoying "50 post a day" rule??? This gets pretty annoying!!!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:shock

Would you like cake :hb or opcornpopcorn? lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Just boosting my posts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :shock
> 
> Would you like cake :hb or opcornpopcorn? lol


I WANT BOTH!!! - HOLD OFF ON THE CAKE THOUGH TILL NEXT WEEK LOL!! :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hb Merry Christmas .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hi.

:banana dude wants to say hi too !


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> :hb Merry Christmas .


Merry Christmas!! :boogie



Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


Wanna share some of that?



TorLin said:


> hi.
> 
> :banana dude wants to say hi too !


I love that dude so much. :banana yeah and his evil twin :evil


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

MEh!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I got a tin with 3 types of popcorn for Christmas. opcornopcornopcorn


:boogie:yay:banana


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> I got a tin with 3 types of popcorn for Christmas. opcornopcornopcorn
> 
> :boogie:yay:banana


Me too! I wonder if toad licker wants a re gifting ??


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> :yawn


Sleep!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I actually took a nap


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana man !


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Me too! I wonder if toad licker wants a re gifting ??


:rofl


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :rofl


I was trying


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iWant2WinThisThing !


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

TorLin said:


> iWant2WinThisThing !


:kma


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

BrokenStars said:


> :kma


dumps a large opcorn box over brokenstars head ! :afr


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

TorLin said:


> dumps a large opcorn box over brokenstars head ! :afr


:duel


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

BrokenStars said:


> :duel


turns on lightsaber for the :duel


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I win.

If any of yee cheeky gits posts in here after me then Seamus the Leprechaun will fly over to yer hoose and kick ya in the jaxy!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

not so fast dub16


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

TorLin said:


> not so fast dub16


Seamus is on his way to California!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

TorLin said:


> turns on lightsaber for the :duel


okePokes TorLin in eye with stick.



Dub16 said:


> I win.
> 
> If any of yee cheeky gits posts in here after me then Seamus the Leprechaun will fly over to yer hoose and kick ya in the jaxy!












Does he have any Lucky Charms? :boogie


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> Does he have any Lucky Charms? :boogie


He has loads of 'em. And where did ya get that pic from? Seamus is usually very camera-shy!
Have you been stalking me leprechaun???


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> He has loads of 'em. And where did ya get that pic from? Seamus is usually very camera-shy!
> Have you been stalking me leprechaun???


:yes

I have a leprechaun of my own.










All that's left of your leprechaun is.....










They're magically delicious :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Toad Licker in the younger days...


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :yes
> 
> I have a leprechaun of my own.
> 
> ...


Oh thats it young lady. You're goin on me list now! 

I showed this post to Seamus and he said he is goin to shove a load of lucky charms up your leprechaun's nostrils!

This is officially a leprechaun-war now! And Seamus doesnt play by the rules.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

BrokenStars said:


> Toad Licker in the younger days...


Aww, I was a cute little bugger. opcorn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Oh thats it young lady. You're goin on me list now!
> 
> I showed this post to Seamus and he said he is goin to shove a load of lucky charms up your leprechaun's nostrils!
> 
> This is officially a leprechaun-war now! And Seamus doesnt play by the rules.


My leprechaun is sorry. He doesn't want to have a war. :no Can he and Seamus be friends and share lucky charms?

:squeeze


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> My leprechaun is sorry. He doesn't want to have a war. :no Can he and Seamus be friends and share lucky charms?
> 
> :squeeze


No! :b

Aye, go on so, its a deal. Seamus could use a friend right now. The lil bugger keeps eating all me alphabet fridge-magnets out of boredom.
He burped the other day and managed to spell his own name!


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

stolen for the win


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

jonesy0039 said:


> stolen for the win


gawd no. Cant have an everton fan winning somethin. That wouldnt be right at all


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> No! :b
> 
> Aye, go on so, its a deal. Seamus could use a friend right now. The lil bugger keeps eating all me alphabet fridge-magnets out of boredom.
> He burped the other day and managed to spell his own name!


Hehe

:clap



jonesy0039 said:


> stolen for the win


:no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

- No comment lol


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

BrokenStars said:


> I got a tin with 3 types of popcorn for Christmas. opcornopcornopcorn
> 
> :boogie:yay:banana


So, you are sharing??? Thank you!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> The lil bugger keeps eating all me alphabet fridge-magnets out of boredom.
> He burped the other day and managed to spell his own name!


LOL
Talented lil guy!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh, and btw....I win!!!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

power2theweak said:


> So, you are sharing??? Thank you!


Sure!! :b


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

power2theweak said:


> Oh, and btw....I win!!!


:no:no:no


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

BrokenStars said:


> :no:no:no


:yes:yes:yes


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

power2theweak said:


> :yes:yes:yes


:kma


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil + :banana


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

TorLin said:


> :evil + :banana


It's peanut butter jelly time!! Peanut butter jelly time!!

200th post. :yay

I win!! :boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

BrokenStars said:


> 200th post. :yay
> 
> I win!! :boogie


^ good job on 200th post.

* takes the steal to win !


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

meh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Toadlicker, I gots you a gift. :b

I hope you like it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very nice of you thanks. opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil and :banana are great together


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:yes:blank:sus:|:um:b:no:teeth


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:duck


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iWin

is a new app from the apple store, this app will let me (TorLin) win anything !


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

TorLin said:


> iWin
> 
> is a new app from the apple store, this app will let me (TorLin) win anything !


I just created a new app called iwinTorLinloses. :kma


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^you two better get new apps :yes:yes:yes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iTorLinWinAlways


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

uTorLinlosewhencompetingwithDWBH :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im still here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

:clap


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana + :evil !!!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

TorLin said:


> im still here.


So am I :b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I win? Oh ok.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nobody wins here. 

cause i already won it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hehe. ok you win Torlin. :O)


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

nooooo
I win!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

too late its already decided, i win


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:wife


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I was not included in that decision, therefore I win!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil

no i win always.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

well we have a problem then cuz i always win :yes


*edit: damn u 50 post limit!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

no win here, dwbh !
sorry
try somewhere else 
haha

:evil


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

chuck norris


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

umm . i win


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> chuck norris


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> well we have a problem then cuz i always win :yes
> 
> *edit: damn u 50 post limit!!!


lol yes da post limit is annoying!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

yay! I can post again!!! :boogie


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> yay! I can post again!!! :boogie


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap
YAY!!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what.?

we already settle this.

I win always !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"thank you, you really love me"
*holds up awards*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:evil


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana + :evil


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:evil:banana:evil:banana


I win!! :boogie

I will fight all of you!!! :duel


....or we can have a group hug? :group


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

BrokenStars said:


> or we can have a group hug? :group


i will do a group hug after I win, but i already have. :boogie:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

TorLin said:


> i will do a group hug after I win


^guess that means no group hug


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> ^guess that means no group hug


:rofl :high5

I win!! :kma


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^yay!! lets all team up against TorLin :lol 

...but I get to win :b


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I win cause I win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Tick tok almost 3am meh! I win


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iWIN!
always


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:clap


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i repeat.

"thank you, you really love me"
*holds up awards*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :boogie


Can we both be winners? :stu

:clap:squeeze

We can share the trophy. :yes

TorLin gets nothing...:no


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> Can we both be winners? :stu
> 
> :clap:squeeze
> 
> ...


Okay!! :boogie


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

It's mine!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Johny said:


> It's mine!


I don't think so :b It's two against one now


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Johny said:


> It's mine!


:duel


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh, hey guys! ^_^


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^ don't even try it


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

sean88 said:


> Oh, hey guys! ^_^


Hi 

:squeeze

But...you lose, sorry. :yes

:b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sorry its already been arrange.

i wins all the time.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

sorry to be the one to tell you this but you lose!! :b


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

the winner is here


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Squid24 said:


> the winner is here


yes she is but you forgot your arrow
<-------


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm totally about to make a grilled cheese. Oh yeah, I win!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^better share...oh and I win


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I win. :boogie

And so does...


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

yay!! me and...










WIN!! :squeeze


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:clap

I like that picture. :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:boogie

I like mine too 

:high5


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:squeeze

Now..where's Sean88? I want some grilled cheese. :mum


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

me too  ...I think he tooks it all for himself :roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's hidden somewhere.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

tell us where!!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> tell us where!!












I made some for us. :boogie


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

yay!! :clap


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

BrokenStars said:


> I made some for us. :boogie


It looks pretty good, I'll give you that... but I know mine was better!  Oh, and you know... :boogie


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> I made some for us. :boogie


Dat better be vegan!! :mum 
I want some!! And will fight for it! :duel


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

sean88 said:


> Oh, and you know... :boogie


yes I know


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

oooooh yeaaaaaaaaaah

You got it! Grilled cheez parteehh! :lol


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

When will it end?! Ahhh!! lol

But for now, I win!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

sean88 said:


> When will it end?! Ahhh!! lol
> 
> But for now, I win!


:duel

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh snaps!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

sean88 said:


> Oh snaps!


I will let you win if you make me a grilled cheese. :yes:b

Until then....I win

:boogie


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

so who is actually winning


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> so who is actually winning


I am :boogie


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I am :boogie


oh okay, was just checking to make sure. Thanks


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

BrokenStars said:


> I will let you win if you make me a grilled cheese. :yes:b
> 
> Until then....I win
> 
> :boogie


 lol OK. 

Oh yeah, guess what? You guessed right!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> oh okay, was just checking to make sure. Thanks


^I see whachur doin there 



sean88 said:


> Oh yeah, guess what? You guessed right!


good cuz I guessed that i won :clap


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

sean88 said:


> lol OK.
> 
> Oh yeah, guess what? You guessed right!


You can share the trophy with me and dontworrybehappy. :boogie

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:tiptoe


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy,

I opened my front door, but you weren't there. :stu


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> dontworrybehappy,
> 
> I opened my front door, but you weren't there. :stu


I has invisibility powers :wink


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I has invisibility powers :wink


I'm interested in knowing what kind of invisible powers you have


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> I'm interested in knowing what kind of invisible powers you have


if i tell you how they work they go away and then you'll see me and i'll be ascared :hide


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> if i tell you how they work they go away and then you'll see me and i'll be ascared :hide


Woah! Then it's okay if you don't want to share them, after all they are your magical powers  I'm not here to scare anyone either hehe. Ohh guess what?!!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> I'm not here to scare anyone either


I am :b


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

I've never won anything in my life, I NEED this.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Johny said:


> I've never won anything in my life, I NEED this.


well in that case....
oops :tiptoe


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Squid24 said:


> :duel


Ohh there is even a swordfight going on!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> Ohh there is even a swordfight going on!


:wife


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

people people can't we all just get along :group


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> no


:cry


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

There there


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> There there


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


>


Glad to see you turned that crying frown upside down!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> Glad to see you turned that crying frown upside down!


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Squid24 said:


> :tiptoe


Just like that emote, I'm just calmly strolling by


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

i win again :boogie


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> i win again :boogie


Ohhh congrats!!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> Ohhh congrats!!


thank ya :b


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> thank ya :b


Your welcome!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> Your welcome!


:hs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm winning so far!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> I'm winning so far!


:no

:boogie


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Can we all be winners? LOL


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> Can we all be winners? LOL


Sure, why not.

:high5


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> Sure, why not.
> 
> :high5


woohoo! I like that


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> woohoo! I like that


:boogie

:squeeze


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :boogie
> 
> :squeeze


Ohh Thanks!  :hug :banana


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> Ohh Thanks!  :hug :banana


You're welcome. 

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie :tiptoe:banana


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hellos.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

TorLin said:


> hellos.


This thread aint big enuff fer the both of us


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im still here.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

TorLin said:


> im still here.


so am i :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Aloysius said:


>


i love food and drink !


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

.....


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:evil:banana:evil:banana


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:|


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:roll


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:um


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:mum


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:teeth


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:blah:wife:bat:mum


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

****EDIT: this is me by the way NOT you


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:roll:roll:roll:roll


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

If you post anything after this you will immediately catch fire


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Stop, drop and roll. 

:boogie


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Resonance said:


> If you post anything after this you will immediately catch fire


better get the hose!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

You can post again!!!!

:boogie:clap:yay


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> You can post again!!!!
> 
> :boogie:clap:yay


woohoo!! :clap


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Resonance said:


> If you post anything after this you will immediately catch fire


Smokey is upset. :yes


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> Smokey is upset. :yes


uh oh we didn't listen to Smokey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I said I WIN!!!!!


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I said I WIN!!!!!


Ohh okay, I guess I will let you win


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

~_~


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

<----- ya gochur winna rite her


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> <----- ya gochur winna rite her


As much as I would like to say that you are the winner, I think you were going to say that the post on the bottom of yours is the winner


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> As much as I would like to say that you are the winner, I think you were going to say that the post on the bottom of yours is the winner


nuh...i'm pretty sure that's not what i was going to say :b


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> nuh...i'm pretty sure that's not what i was going to say :b


Ohh okies  I was just taking a guess that's what you were meaning to say.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> Ohh okies  I was just taking a guess that's what you were meaning to say.


no problem, everyone guesses wrong sometimes :wink


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I thought we were all winners? :stu


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> I thought we were all winners? :stu


in life yes, in this game i'm not so sure :b


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> in life yes, in this game i'm not so sure :b


She's right that we are all winners in life but I'm not sure about there ever being a winner in this game LOL


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> She's right that we are all winners in life but I'm not sure about there ever being a winner in this game LOL


I'm the winner!!....at least for now anyway :boogie


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:stu


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't have the attention span to read that...


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> I don't have the attention span to read that...


:ditto


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

The picture is hilarious though....LOL


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> The picture is hilarious though....LOL


haha yeah it is :yes


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:duel


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iWinAlways


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

just checking in to see who is winning


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^I am :b


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> ^I am :b


Are you sure?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:wife


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> Are you sure?


100% 



BrokenStars said:


> :wife


:hide


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

^ Well I guess you were a winner for the post you made but now I'm the last post so that means I'm winning


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

brokenandlonely, is this you?

:rofl


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

^ nope, never! how could you say such a thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> brokenandlonely, is this you?
> 
> :rofl


:teeth

Hey!! who made that tag?! :bat


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :teeth
> 
> Hey!! who made that tag?! :bat


:tiptoe


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :tiptoe


 I don't believe my eyes!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I don't believe my eyes!


:hide

:boogie:boogie


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :hide
> 
> :boogie:boogie


I thought we was friends :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Hell naaawwww!

I win! :]


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

gimmee that popcorn :wife :b

no i wins


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I thought we was friends :cry


I is sorry. :squeeze



sean88 said:


> Hell naaawwww!
> 
> I win! :]


:no


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> I is sorry. :squeeze


okey dokey me forgives u :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bazinga!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> Bazinga!


double bazinga! :boogie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


>


Aww that's adorable


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I get the last coin - I win.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

*runs through thread naked*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

TorLin said:


> opcorn


:sus You would Torlin - you would.










(mods don't freak out - its a body suit she has on, eh I hope.) :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

^ yikes! :fall


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> ^ yikes! :fall


what's so scary about me? :b


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :sus You would Torlin - you would.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:um 
I don't think that's a body suit....:rofl


I has been tagged.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> what's so scary about me? :b


You should know that it wasn't you I was scared of, your friendly and nice.  It was the pic that was posted I was scared of :b Also, we replied at the very same second so your post was above mine.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ummm bad needy.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> I has been tagged.


:tiptoe



brokenandlonely said:


> You should know that it wasn't you I was scared of, your friendly and nice.  It was the pic that was posted I was scared of :b Also, we replied at the very same second so your post was above mine.


haha yeah I know I was just kidding :b



TorLin said:


> ummm bad needy.


lol


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

hello is anyone there


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn

im here !

:banana :evil


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

TorLin said:


> ummm bad needy.


:roll Does that make me win?????


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :roll Does that make me win?????


I'm not sure, but I was hoping I would win


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> I'm not sure, but I was hoping I would win


sorry to ruin your hopes :b


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> sorry to ruin your hopes :b


:squeeze


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> :squeeze


:eek I've been defeated with hugs

i'll havta giv ya a taste of ur own medicine :b

:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :eek I've been defeated with hugs
> 
> i'll havta giv ya a taste of ur own medicine :b
> 
> :squeeze :squeeze


woah! I see what you are trying to do, you are trying to outhug me  :squeeze:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze I doubled it!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^tens the limit ;]
:squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

happyiness


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

i didnt win this maybe next time.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

TorLin said:


> happyiness


"is just an illusion filled with sadness and confusion" :b


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Grawr.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

ImWeird said:


> Grawr.


:hide


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> ^tens the limit ;]
> :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


You completely have outdone me and now I can't even top that off because you reached the limit of ten LOL


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> You completely have outdone me and now I can't even top that off because you reached the limit of ten LOL


"take it...to the limit one more tiiiimmme" :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

inb4 winrar


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

i is the winrar here


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

this thread is nao about kittehz

discuss..


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn

:banana + :evil :boogie 


:clap


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

not even trying


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> ^tens the limit ;]
> :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


WAAAAAAAAAAAY to much love.

I win.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

you ppl don't listen











Aloysius said:


> this thread is nao about kittehz
> 
> discuss..


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Living the good life. :banana


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

^ cute kitteh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like eating opcorn and posting here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

So opcorn for anyone that wants?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> you ppl don't listen


I has 3 kittehz :yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I haz 6 kittehz. I win.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> I haz 6 kittehz. I win.


:eek

i win this thread at least :b


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :eek
> 
> i win this thread at least :b


Ohh really? :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> Ohh really? :b


yes rlly that's what the correct tag says :b


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eek


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

lol - SUCKERS!


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I win because I said I win 

I win win win win win win win win win win win win!!!


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

You won? BUT I just posted after you and it says that the last post wins


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

There can only be one winner here and it's me :b


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Boo!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Boo!


:hide


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I like bananas. :um


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I feel it all - Fiest


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I feel it all - Fiest


:stu

:duel


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :stu
> 
> :duel


u wanna fight about it eh :b

:duel


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:squeeze


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:group


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:wife



:kma


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:tiptoe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

hellooo :boogie:boogie


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> hellooo :boogie:boogie


Hello :squeeze

:yay :boogie


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> Hello :squeeze
> 
> :yay :boogie


:squeeze:clap:boogie:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## ProfBreanna (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

i can has wins


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> i can has wins


not if i have anything to do with it :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

brokenstarsloses, dontworrybehappyloses, dontworrybehappywins, i canhaz winrar, not even trying


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> not if i have anything to do with it :b


Are you saying that you don't want me to win  :b


----------



## Soul Of The Wolf (Jan 6, 2011)

I think the mod should cheat, post last and lock the thread lol 


Soul


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> opcorn


Mind if I have a few popcorn  :boogie:boogie


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :hide


:teeth Be afraid !

But as of now - I have no win but no lost .


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> Are you saying that you don't want me to win  :b


ummm........maybe :b



Soul Of The Wolf said:


> I think the mod should cheat, post last and lock the thread lol
> 
> Soul


then all of the mods would fight over it cuz all of them could still post :yes



need2bnormal said:


> :teeth Be afraid !


:afr


----------



## Soul Of The Wolf (Jan 6, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> ummm........maybe :b
> 
> then all of the mods would fight over it cuz all of them could still post :yes
> 
> :afr


Good point, I should have moved higher up on the ladder.

have an Admin lock it up!

soul


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

^ I guess that would be one way of winning and being the last to post in the thread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

this is the last post, if u post after me something bad will happen to u


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ok


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

ahh well, I'm going to reincarnate back as a toilet brush in my next life so whatever. ....


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^ooooh ur all in trouble now..........i guess i am too cuz i posted after myself :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

This thread is now about monkeys.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

opcorn



:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:sus:sus:sus:sus:sus


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I really wan't to win so please don't post after this. Thank you now bye.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

i'm the last post, i'm winning


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

....... ok, damn it, I'm joining the pop corn bench.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

winning


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

hai


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

oh hai thar


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I have no popcorn in the house.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappywins

Here is your thread


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

xTKsaucex said:


> I have no popcorn in the house.


its otay i buys u som 
here opcorn


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> dontworrybehappywins
> 
> Here is your thread


:O Yay!!! :yay :boogie :clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Toad y u has endless supply of popcorn :stu


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

^ could it be an endless bag or popcorn and it refills automatically after it's done? :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Toad y u has endless supply of popcorn :stu


Been eating my popcorn and waiting for this thread to die for a long time now. 

opcorn


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> ^ could it be an endless bag or popcorn and it refills automatically after it's done? :b


:con


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> Been eating my popcorn and waiting for this thread to die for a long time now.
> 
> opcorn


never gonna happen :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hehe

:door


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

...


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^ :eek we has a new competitor amongs us


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


ONE day - just ONE day you will choke on this pop corn you eat all the time!!

That one day later I will win!


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> ONE day - just ONE day you will choke on this pop corn you eat all the time!!
> 
> That one day later I will win!


:rofl










Toad Lickers house...










Toad Licker on Halloween years ago.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^ :lol


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we make the popcorn just a we bit bigger ?:b


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

^ looks like they are having too much fun with the popcorn in the first pic LOL :b


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

boyoyoyoing!!!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I am winning cause it is 2am and you suckers are not up!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm winning! :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm back! 

What did I miss?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

sean88 said:


> I'm back!
> 
> What did I miss?


u missed me win :b


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> u missed me win :b


Are you winning now? :b


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

brokenandlonely said:


> Are you winning now? :b


Say what?


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

sean88 said:


> Say what?


I was asking if she is still winning as last post wins the thread so by me commenting it would mean that I'm the last post :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey look a win.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Hey look a win.


Nice, it's about time you had something go your way! :boogie


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

Ship it!!! I win!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^not for long :b


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

opcorn


:boogie:yay


:duck


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

The 'Post Reply' button has leprosy, don't touch it!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Resonance said:


> The 'Post Reply' button has leprosy, don't touch it!


 too late


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

^ I'll be sure not too touch it and just touch the "post quick reply" button


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^ i shoulda thoughta that!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:no


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:b :squeeze


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^ goin with Toad's strategy i c...well two can play that game :b

opcorn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> ^ goin with Toad's strategy i c...well two can play that game :b
> 
> opcorn


hehe.

:boogie:boogie


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

anymouse said:


>


lol


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

aww that made me LOL ^


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:roll:mum:afr:boogie:clap:yes:sus:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

*posted on behalf of Aloysius


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

^ epic kitties and popcorn :yes


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

.................


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I WANT TO WIN SOMETHING!!!!! :mum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boy, what is with the cat obsession? They have been multiplying like, well, cats!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

rawr


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:boogie:boogie


----------



## Kafuka (Jan 15, 2011)

hello


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:wife


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:sus:sus:sus:sus:sus:sus:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

^ giant kitteh


----------



## Slug (Jan 13, 2011)

I win


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

A winner is me again!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Aloysius said:


>


This is the face I got when I saw your request you wanted a perm ban !! Why  I am shocked and sad !!!!!!


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> This is the face I got when I saw your request you wanted a perm ban !! Why  I am shocked and sad !!!!!!


^:ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> D:


:squeeze


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:yes


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


>


Oh Mr toad licker .... lol


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:rofl


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:yes:yes :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

hdsjbcfjdvfbjahsbd cn


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

We are not in kansas anymore toto!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not even Nebraska!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

We are in Africa, Toto


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

i is winning ^^ :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:no


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Boo !


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

Feels good to be top dog


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:clap:clap:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:cig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

The third tag was right!!! :boogie


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:no

2nd one is right.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

i win! :yes :boogie:boogie


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

no i win :b


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> no i win :b


Can we both win? LOL :b :squeeze


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> Can we both win? LOL :b :squeeze


Okay  :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Okay  :squeeze :squeeze


Sweet!!! :boogie:boogie:boogie:squeeze:squeeze


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:bat

The only winner here is me.


opcorn


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

BrokenStars said:


> :bat
> 
> The only winner here is me.
> 
> opcorn


You mean me!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :bat
> 
> The only winner here is me.
> 
> opcorn





sean88 said:


> You mean me!


You're both wrong it's me :b


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> You're both wrong it's me :b


You guys are all wrong, I've already won JK :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Aloysius said:


>


lol


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


>


Even she knows!



dontworrybehappy said:


>


She knows who the real winner is!! Who is it???

I WIN!!!!!!


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

^ nope sorry, you don't win


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> ^ nope sorry, you don't win


^yep you're right :b


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> ^yep you're right :b


Well, I posted after you did so that means I'm winning :b :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

The line needs to be moved a little lower vv


_______________________________________


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

don't mess with the line


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Boo!


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn










Aye! You got the popcorn - that is for all the 4th and beyond place prizes!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Toad Lickers dog. :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I win - or I go cry to my mommy!


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

your reign has ended! All glory to the Hypnotoad!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I no hypnotized.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

yes you are


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

hahahahha


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I win!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> opcorn


Don't steal toad lickers pop corn :sus


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I win!


Nope, sorry hate to say it but I won. Just forgot to notify everyone of that fact. :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I can haz win?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^no


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:squeeze


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

HA! you never see my practical jokes coming, do you?

BAZINGA!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:fall


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

You all lose.









I WIN!!!! :yay


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

who's losing now? :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

This thread is illogical.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

a thread cannot be illogical that's illogical


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:kma


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:duck


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I fly like paper, get high like planes
If you catch me at the border I got visas in my name
If you come around here, I make 'em all day
I get one down in a second if you wait


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time :yawn


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie i win :yes


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:yes:boogie:clap:boogie:yes


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:bat


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:afr :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:boogie:clap:yes


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

winrawr


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

aloyrawr


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

D:rawr


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

meowrawr


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

mirrawr


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

RAWR REPTAR!!!!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

rugratrawr


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> RAWR REPTAR!!!!


.... This comment might of made you just win! :clap


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> .... This comment might of made you just win! :clap


:high5

:boogie:boogie

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I made popcorn for everyone, but I burnt it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^What is on the inside of that microwave?! That doesn't look like I can't believe it's not fake butter residue!! :bat


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

^ oh noes :rain


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> I made popcorn for everyone, but I burnt it.


uhh...thank you?

:tiptoe


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

-


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol Return Policy


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Nothing good is on TV. Oh well, at least I win!


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

For one brief shining moment....:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bash


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Live for the moment! And in this moment I win!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^but just for the moment opcorn


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

I've bested you all!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^not me


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

and then there was one


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

and then ZERO!

0 :lol


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Squid24 said:


> and then there was one


Squid, I want to fry you and eat you. :um










delicious. :banana


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

lol!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:cheeseburger


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

......


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I won!!!! :boogie:boogie:boogie

We just need a mod to close the thread now LOL :b


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:wife

No cookies for you!!


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :wife
> 
> No cookies for you!!


I'm sowwy


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> I'm sowwy


:squeeze :heart


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :squeeze :heart


aww thank you! :heart :squeeze


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I win
can i has cookie?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:no


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:rain


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I win
> can i has cookie?


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

Am I vinner? =3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


>


y u eat my cookie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

otay


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:teeth


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:wife


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:um :teeth


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:banana


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


Now I know my ABC's, next time won't you sing with me?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> Now I know my ABC's, next time won't you sing with me?


:no


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fine. I'll sing by myself. :rain


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

srry i sing with u okay :squeeze


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ty


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

yw


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


That was beautiful.









I win!!!


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> That was beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but I won!! :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> Sorry but I won!! :boogie:boogie:boogie


:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:wife


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## me testing account (Jan 27, 2011)

,eh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

What you talkin' aboot, willis?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Haha, you're all wrong; I won! :wink


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:tiptoe


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

i win


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I want to win!!!!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

srry awesome smilies won't help ya here


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:boogie:boogie:boogie
:boogie:boogie:boogie
:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I can haz win?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:no


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:mum


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

BrokenStars said:


> I can haz win?


You can haz fail.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:bat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aloysius said:


>


 :lol


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

^ That made me LOL


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:banana


----------



## me testing account (Jan 27, 2011)

7am - I am still up .. you lazy butts went to sleep ... I so win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

wat happened to TorLin :stu he used to always post in this thread...


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:eek I forgot about TorLin

 where did he go? :stu


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

maybes he disappearded :um

TorLin come back :cry


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

brokenstarsloses


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm used to being a


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^me too :yes


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:um


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:banana


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :eek I forgot about TorLin
> 
> where did he go? :stu


I don't know where he has been .. he was on chat for a bit !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I







the winner!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can has the last post....for now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:help


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:wife


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I haven't won since last month :b time to win again!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bash


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


>


:teeth


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm winning!! :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I never win anything!!!! :mum


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> I never win anything!!!! :mum


let's you win! :squeeze


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

can i has popcorn too?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:no


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

i sowwy


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:stu for what?


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

didn't know if I could have popcorn or not :b


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Toad Licker doesn't like to share his popcorn.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

oh noes, but it's epic yummy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:yay


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie:b


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I have the last post ......?? awwww no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

oke


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Toad has won for 5 days!! :eek


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

not anymore he aint


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Toad has won for 5 days!! :eek


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


>


hahaha :rofl


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:lol


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I keel u all


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^not me :b


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Aliens (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

rlkd;lka;l


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

gibberish


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> rlkd;lka;l


How could you say such a thing? I thought we were friends.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm winning!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I Win! THERE! Games over guys!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Not so fast, there can only be one winner here and it's me :b


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

In soviet russia, last post wins YOU!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

.....This is the thread that never ends.....yes it goes on and on my friends.....


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

**This thread has been locked**


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

^nice try :b


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Everyone on SAS has been
_ permanently banned_.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

TenYears said:


> Everyone on SAS has been
> _permanently banned_.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


>


:haha


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Jcgrey said:


>


:haha :haha :haha

EDIT - Almost 4 hours and counting! I think I might win!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


>


:rofl



thekloWN said:


> EDIT - Almost 4 hours and counting! I think I might win!


Toad won for 5 days! :b


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Toad won for 5 days! :b


 Someone needs to break that record!!!! opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no :stu


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> Someone needs to break that record!!!! opcorn


I'm that someone :wink


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I'm that someone :wink


 No I'm that someone :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Vip3r said:


> No I'm that someone :b


Don't even try it! :b


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


That's great LOL!



skygazer said:


>


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

What do I win?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

You don't :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i r teh winnar everyone else gtfo.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

A never ending supply for Toad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Delivery for Toady


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

i wonder if anyone will win... maybe it will be me?? ok NOBODY make anymore posts after me please!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok I won't I promise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Allt í lagi, ég vinna. Síðasti póstur!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> Allt í lagi, ég vinna. Síðasti póstur!


I can hear the "thud" of the impact from here :lol



Eliza said:


>


Now, I would have to give three boogies to the animator of this sequence simply because of the detail in the moves of that character. That had to have taken a lot of time to do. :boogie :boogie :boogie

*No endorsement of VIOLENCE - keep the guns locked away, guys. NO GUNS IN SCHOOLS, YO!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rub


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I win :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

You didn't win. but it's ok, don't worry about it, be happy!


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

skygazer said:


>


Mind = blown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:high5


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

i lose! :yay


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


i love jackie chan, when i get home tonite i'm going to post some jackie gifs i made

btw, i win.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Weeeee... err wiiiii


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rub


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

0 G Cats


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

P I N K
was
H E R E


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

P I N K
was 
H E R E


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

......


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> 0 G Cats


You know, I couldn't imagine what was going through those cats' minds. I wonder how dogs reacted.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

can y'all see this? i'm having trouble posting stuff.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

if you post after me sharks will come over to your house and eat your bed


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

hi


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

boom
 boom
 POW


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:bah:bat


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

****Locks Thread****

I win!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> ****Locks Thread****
> 
> I win!


Had my fooled for a second there! I guess the mods could win at any time they choose.


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## TunaMelt89 (Feb 20, 2011)

meow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Before









After:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> ****Locks Thread****
> 
> I win!


****Unlocks Thread****

I win now!! :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^Awww


----------



## NoodleLover (Feb 19, 2011)

Any cool tiger pictures please:b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> ^Awww


Those are my babies. the white one is my avatar


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> Those are my babies. the white one is my avatar


They're so cute. ^^ I wish mine got along like that lol. :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

;3


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

winning!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

nope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Defeat!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

argh.


----------



## Norm (Feb 23, 2011)

ha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

opcorn :cig :drunk


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

poo.


----------



## Chivor (Mar 9, 2011)

*activates stealth mode*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:evil


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

BrokenStars said:


> :evil


:bat


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

HardRock said:


> :bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

BrokenStars said:


>


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

last


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

HardRock said:


>


So...I guess you don't want a balloon animal? :stu


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

BrokenStars said:


> So...I guess you don't want a balloon animal? :stu


aaaaaaaaaagh >.<


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

winpost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Thread locked. I win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

only for a second!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:banana


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:spam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:troll


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

oke


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:mum


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

:bat


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:wife


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

:nw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:eyes


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

absolutely **** all


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

futility...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:door


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:hide


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

One post to rule them all.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

never


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:yay :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

The easiest game ever


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:duck


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:wife


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rub


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

bwahahaha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yes:yes:yes


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Wot?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

still here..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mum


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:no


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Somone should just start a controversial discussion here and when it get's locked down last post wins!


Did I win?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

No


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:clap


----------



## sobeit (Mar 18, 2011)

Winning


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Not


----------



## MochaLatte (Mar 14, 2011)

^
I win
I lose
v


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

mine


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

if you post after me, you'll get 24566780.01 years bad luck


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I wont live that long, so I dont mind


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm the master of this game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hs


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:no


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:duel


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:wife


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

roar


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't post any more or this post will explode!!!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:nw


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:afr


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:wife


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

You're a towel!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:bat


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

:um


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> You're a towel!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I want to be a moderator, just so I can post and then close this thread.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

cheater


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


>


One of the rare movies to ever scare me. Most movies aren't "scary", they just have surprising moments that make you jump. I only ever got over "It" once I saw Tim Curry in other movies. :lol


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


>


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Posting to get the clown off the page!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Posting to get the clown off the page!


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Can't sleep, clown will eat me...


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:afr :afr :afr :afr :afr

:cry


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Clowns


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:hide


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^Thank you Jebus.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:fall


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

m


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

HardRock said:


> m


amazing post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Eliza said:


> amazing post


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

:clap


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Pope John Paul II

The Venerable Pope John Paul II[1] (Latin: Ioannes Paulus PP. II, Italian: Giovanni Paolo II, Polish: Jan Paweł II), born Karol Józef Wojtyła /ˈkaɾɔl ˈjuzɛf vɔiˈtɨwa/ (18 May 1920 - 2 April 2005), reigned as Pope of the Roman Catholic Church and Sovereign of Vatican City from 16 October 1978 until his death on 2 April 2005. His was the second-longest documented pontificate; only Pope Pius IX served longer (St. Peter the Apostle is reputed to have served for more than thirty years as the first pontiff, but documentation is too sparse to definitively support this). He has been the only Slavic or Polish Pope to date, and was the first non-Italian Pope since Dutch Pope Adrian VI, who reigned 1522 to 1523.[2]
John Paul II has been acclaimed as one of the most influential leaders of the 20th century.[3] It is widely held that he was instrumental in ending communism in his native Poland and eventually all of Europe[2][3][4][5][6][7][8]. Conversely, he denounced the excesses of capitalism. John Paul II is widely said to have significantly improved the Catholic Church's relations with Judaism,[2][8][9] Islam,[10][11] the Eastern Orthodox Church,[2] and the Anglican Communion.[2][12] Though criticised[2][8][13] for his opposition to contraception and the ordination of women, as well as his support for the Second Vatican Council and its reform of the Liturgy,[2][14][15] he has also been praised[2][13] for his firm, orthodox Catholic stances in these areas.
He was one of the most-travelled world leaders in history, visiting 129 countries during his pontificate.[6] He spoke the following languages: Italian, French, German, English, Spanish, Portuguese, Ukrainian, Russian, Croatian, Serbian, Esperanto, Ancient Greek and Latin as well as his native Polish.[16] As part of his special emphasis on the universal call to holiness, he beatified 1,340 people and canonised 483 saints,[17][18][19] more than the combined tally of his predecessors during the last five centuries.[19][20][21][22][23][24] On 19 December 2009, John Paul II was proclaimed "Venerable" by his successor Pope Benedict XVI[25][26][27][28] and is set to be beatified on 1 May 2011.[29]

Early life

Karol Józef Wojtyła (Anglicised: Charles Joseph Wojtyla) was born in the Polish town of Wadowice[2][14][30] and was the youngest of three children of Karol Wojtyła, an ethnic Pole,[31] and Emilia Kaczorowska, who was of Lithuanian ancestry.[30][31] His mother died on 13 April 1929,[32] when he was eight years old.[33] Karol's elder sister, Olga, had died in infancy before his birth; thus he grew close to his brother Edmund, who was 14 years his senior, and whom he nicknamed Mundek. However, Edmund's work as a physician led to his death from scarlet fever, profoundly affecting Karol.[31][33]
As a youth, Wojtyła was an athlete and often played football as a goalkeeper.[34][35] His formative years were influenced by numerous contacts with the vibrant and prospering Jewish community of Wadowice. School football games were often organised between teams of Jews and Catholics, and Wojtyła would voluntarily offer himself as a substitute goalkeeper on the Jewish side if they were short of players.[31][34]
In mid-1938, Karol Wojtyła and his father left Wadowice and moved to Kraków, where he enrolled at the Jagiellonian University. While studying such topics as philology and various languages at the University, he worked as a volunteer librarian and was required to participate in compulsory military training in the Academic Legion, but he refused to fire a weapon. He also performed with various theatrical groups and worked as a playwright.[36] During this time, his talent for language blossomed and he learned as many as 12 foreign languages, nine of which he later used extensively as Pope.[14]
In 1939, Nazi German occupation forces closed the Jagiellonian University after the invasion of Poland.[14] All able-bodied males were required to work, and, from 1940 to 1944, Wojtyła variously worked as a messenger for a restaurant, a manual labourer in a limestone quarry and for the Solvay chemical factory to avoid being deported to Germany.[30][36] His father, a non-commissioned officer in the Polish Army, died of a heart attack in 1941, leaving Karol the sole surviving member of his immediate family.[31][32][37] "I was not at my mother's death, I was not at my brother's death, I was not at my father's death," he said, reflecting on these times of his life, nearly forty years later, "At twenty, I had already lost all the people I loved."[37]
He later stated that he began thinking seriously about the priesthood after his father's death, and that his vocation gradually became 'an inner fact of unquestionable and absolute clarity.'[38] In October 1942, increasingly aware of his calling to the priesthood, he knocked on the door of the Archbishop's Palace in Kraków, and declared that he wanted to study for the priesthood.[38] Soon after, he began courses in the clandestine underground seminary run by the Archbishop of Kraków, Adam Stefan Cardinal Sapieha.
On 29 February 1944, Wojtyła was knocked down by a German truck. Unexpectedly, the German Wehrmacht officers tended to him and sent him to a hospital. He spent two weeks there recovering from a severe concussion and a shoulder injury. This accident and his survival seemed to Wojtyła a confirmation of his priestly vocation. On 6 August 1944, 'Black Sunday',[39] the Gestapo rounded up young men in Kraków to avoid an uprising similar[39] to the previous uprising in Warsaw.[40][41] Wojtyła escaped by hiding in the basement of his uncle's home at 10 Tyniecka Street, while German troops searched upstairs.[38][40][41] More than eight thousand men and boys were taken into custody that day, but he escaped to the Archbishop's Palace,[38][39][40] where he remained in hiding until after the Germans left.[31][38][42]
On the night of 17 January 1945, the Germans fled the city, and the students reclaimed the ruined seminary. Wojtyła and another seminarian volunteered for the unenviable task of clearing away piles of frozen excrement from the lavatories.[43] That month, Wojtyła personally aided a 14-year-old Jewish refugee girl named Edith Zierer[44] who had run away from a Nazi labour camp in Częstochowa.[44] After her collapse on a railway platform, Wojtyła carried her to a train and accompanied her safely to Kraków. Zierer credits Wojtyła with saving her life that day.[45][46][47] B'nai B'rith and other authorities have said that Wojtyla helped protect many other Polish Jews from the Nazis.

Priesthood

On completion of his studies at the seminary in Kraków, Karol Wojtyła was ordained as a priest on All Saints' Day, 1 November 1946,[32] by the Archbishop of Kraków, Cardinal Sapieha.[30][48][49] He was then sent to study theology in Rome, at the Pontifical International Athenaeum Angelicum,[48][49] where he earned a licentiate and later a doctorate in sacred theology.[14] This doctorate, the first of two, was based on the Latin dissertation The Doctrine of Faith According to Saint John of the Cross.
He returned to Poland in the summer of 1948 with his first pastoral assignment in the village of Niegowić, fifteen miles from Kraków. Arriving at Niegowić during harvest time, his first action was to kneel down and kiss the ground.[50] This gesture, adapted from French saint Jean Marie Baptiste Vianney,[50] would become one of his 'trademarks' during his Papacy.

In March 1949, he was transferred to the parish of Saint Florian in Kraków. He taught ethics at the Jagiellonian University and subsequently at the Catholic University of Lublin. While teaching, Wojtyła gathered a group of about 20 young people, who began to call themselves Rodzinka, the "little family". They met for prayer, philosophical discussion, and helping the blind and sick. The group eventually grew to approximately 200 participants, and their activities expanded to include annual skiing and kayaking trips.[17]
In 1954 he earned a second doctorate, in philosophy,[51] evaluating the feasibility of a Catholic ethic based on the ethical system of phenomenologist Max Scheler. However, the Communist authorities' intervention prevented his receiving the degree until 1957.[49]
During this period, Wojtyła wrote a series of articles in Kraków's Catholic newspaper Tygodnik Powszechny ("Universal Weekly") dealing with contemporary church issues.[52] He also focused on creating original literary work during his first dozen years as a priest. War, life under Communism, and his pastoral responsibilities all fed his poetry and plays. However, he published his work under two pseudonyms - Andrzej Jawień and Stanisław Andrzej Gruda[36][52][53] - to distinguish his literary from his religious writings (which were published under his own name) and also so that his literary works would be considered on their own merits.[36][52][53] In 1960, Wojtyła published the influential theological book Love and Responsibility, a defence of the traditional Church teachings on marriage from a new philosophical standpoint.[36][54]


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:wtf


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:lol


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:duel


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


>


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I win

Next person who posts here eats chewing gum from the pavement.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Eliza said:


>


:yay :clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I like that canine commandments list - that is so true.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:banana :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

awwwwww @ the canine commandments.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:wife


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:afr


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie:clap:clap:clap


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

PinknLime said:


>


You can't see that from a distance very well.
We have enough of a hint with the pedestrian signals. If they stay don't walk, then a light change is approaching. Counting the number of times the don't walk signal flashes helps, too.

This hourglass design is more confusing - what we have has always been fine :lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:clap


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:no


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:drunk


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:bash


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:twak


----------



## 442 (Mar 1, 2011)

A unit of planck time:


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

you only wins for -34.19734345s planck time


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I fail that so bad lol


----------



## 442 (Mar 1, 2011)

light speed: 670,616,629.38 MPH


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

pfft took you 5 seconds I win again :teeth


----------



## 442 (Mar 1, 2011)

skygazer said:


> pfft took you 5 seconds i win again :teeth


nnnoooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

yesss!!! 


and anyone who post after me will get banned


----------



## 442 (Mar 1, 2011)

HA!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:bat


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:group


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I love ya baby!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:lol


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm winning


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Not for long :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Winning!


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Nope sorry, you can't be winning after I've posted this


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:flush


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

*__*


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:squeeze:squeeze:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:squeeze


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:high5


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

oke


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:nw


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yes


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:blush


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:b


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:haha


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:lol


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:door


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:no  :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:b


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

opcorn :cig :drunk


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:boogie


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

!!


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah! I won!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:twak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

oke


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)

Ha!! For the next few hours I shall be victorious!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

nope :lol :boogie


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)

I am once again victorious! All mine!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

not while I'm still awake


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)

Well in that case, I'll leave some donuts...maybe


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

can't bribe me, and that'll just attract more people here and you'll be less likely to win...:um :teeth


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)

I ate them all anyway. HaHA! Victory is mine!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:no I'm still awake and

:twak
that's for not sharing

victory is mine


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

oke


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:banana


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Chyeaaa!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:yes


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Anyone who doesn't post after this gets a balloon animal.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)

Can I have a giraffe, please?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - fat clown!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:fall


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:high5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

LCARS runs over Windows? I would have never guessed


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:door


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:duck


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:time


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:drunk


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:kma


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:wtf


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hide


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

onlinee


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm still waiting for my giraffe.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

^^^cute


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:troll


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)

My giraffe just barked at me. :sus


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:eek


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:group


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:mum


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:|


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:b


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:group


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:door


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hs


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:high5


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey, hey guys, I'm winning the thread.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

No you're not! :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:um


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:flush


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:door


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:no


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:fall


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:lol only for a minute


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

1 sec :boogie


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mum


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

not while i'm online


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:no


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:yes


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:mum


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:eek


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:high5


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hmmmm. what to buy?


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

^ all of those!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hs


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:group


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:duck


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:banana


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I've won, where's my medal/trophy?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:no


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rofl


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:duck


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Some more for ya Toady


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


>


Now that's called "popping your corn cob" :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:b


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:teeth


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:wife


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:mushy :love2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time :yawn


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Om gom nom 20 years.

That's right.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

opcorn


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

:O


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

XD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Soda rules


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

nomnomnomnom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:tiptoe


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have to peee.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:wife


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

not anymore...


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:flush


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:tiptoe


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:fall :dead


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:blank :yawn


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:squeeze


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :squeeze


:b :squeeze :kiss :cuddle :love


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:no:yes:no:yes:no:yes


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :no:yes:no:yes:no:yes


 :hide


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> :hide


:haha


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not posting a smiley. No. No. No. Sorry. No. NO. *No*. _No_.

No.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:twak


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:fall


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:roll


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

there shoould be a record listing and I should get a prize every time I win


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

who said you won?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^That is hilarious!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

that's disgusting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

yeah disgusting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

8)


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:twak


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:duel


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:twak x2


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:duel will duel u until death


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:troll


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:duel


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bash


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:clap


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:teethi'll be back


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

die


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:twak


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

xd


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

,___,
()
/)__)
-"--"-
,___,
()
|)_(|
-"-"-
.,___,
{O,O}
'(__(\
.-"-"-


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:wife


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:bat


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## TheLemon (Mar 29, 2011)

Status: Winning.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

not anymore


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:eek


----------



## JazzDemon (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh my god this is the happiest day ever. Just wanna thank my parents, my dog, and all of you crazy kats out there. Give yourselves a round of applause!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Last one BISHES

*THIS THREAD IS CLOSED!*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:twak


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mum


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:twak


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

8)


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:no


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:eek


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:bat


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

you just lost the game


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:idea


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

it could be meh? WOOT!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:b


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

darn it wasn't me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Not gonna be you Toad  lol


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

i was thinking of something witty to post here, my first post in this thread.

but it took longer than 10 seconds so I just settled with this sad explanation of what happened to me when I was posting this. Im smiling right now.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

polkadotlaughter said:


> :banana


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


:dead


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

:kma


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

:shock :cry :tiptoe


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I like Jcgrey's smileys


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

ugh. I don't feel so well


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I respond in much the same way.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

BrokenStars said:


>


:clap


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Poast


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

grab the pillow billy and clench your teeth. Im coming in dry.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

When I was a little girl, I used... urrgghh. To play with... dolls. And in the cellar, I got Ken and uurrrrhghghghghghghg

These perverse comments will continue until one day its taken too far and the thread will have to be withdrawn. Game plan.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Hahaha


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:mum


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:idea


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Uh Ohs I got in trouble


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

lol:clap:boogie:clap:boogie


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

ar


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:agree


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Vishnu said:


> lol:clap:boogie:clap:boogie


Don't laugh, it aint funny!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:twak


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what's so darn funny?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:um :con :stu


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

You loose


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

EXTERMINATE!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

uke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I found something strange in my garage this morning


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:eek


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:huh:spam:huh


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:fall


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:roll


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

oke


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:doh


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:tiptoe


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:idea


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:dead


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Zmagala:b


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Is it ok if I just use letters?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

you really like popcorn don't you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

why won't you answer my question?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

use whatever you like


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:yes


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

A drink for everyone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ha ha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

mmm..popcorn and blue m&m's!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

..


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Weeeeeeeee


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:blah


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

noobs


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:mum


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:twak


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

borrow my brain and be like "dude, cant handle it!"


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hi.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello :b


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Screw the western front. How's it sound on the eastern?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

..


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:haha


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

l


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

oh come on let me win pweeees~ :nw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


:mum:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:roll


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:|


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:idea


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yo!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:no


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:idea


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:roll


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yummy!


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:mum


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


:boogie


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


>


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


YUM! Two in One! Love your emotes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

:bash


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yo. im here. still.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:b:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banana ears. :lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Can someone help me with my connection issue?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

..


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

....


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

.....


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

.........


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

uhh


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

- - 
====


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

tralala hopsasa


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

..


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Goood Mornin' Gamers! :cup


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

^ Good morning!


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Hello


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

How are you doing?


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Doing Good, U?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

@Jcgrey
it's disgusting


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

it's just a foot tongue. Here:


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

New m&m's


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

First Segway


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

New Segway


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:kiss


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:idea


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:x


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:help


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:rub


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

once more:


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:duck


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:help


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:idea


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*







*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^:lol ****Thread Lock Watch**** :haha


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Back, back... Back again.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ahhh soh! Toad is back again too I c.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What the.... It didn't work damnit. What a bunch of cheap crap. I want a refund!


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

good ta see ya again Kitty!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keep movin!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> Hey man ... Why the watch ?


I think it was a joke. After I posted this:



Jcgrey said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

.. Can we stop movin? :yes


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:duel


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:haha


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:wel


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im still gonna win this, regardless.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:int


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

:cup


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:eek


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

čšž


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat mine is still better


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl ahhhhhhh~ this face made my day :clap


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Come on now......put the bat down.....no body needs to get hurt....

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry everyone for all of the Over-sized images I have been posting. I will keep the pics small from now on. Got put on ignore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Sorry everyone for all of the Over-sized images I have been posting. I will keep the pics small from now on. Got put on ignore


:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Well. That about does it...


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

If I put everyone in this thread on ignore, does that make me the winner?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes!! You have discovered the key to winning the thread!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:wels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

I just realized I lost:cry


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

vaness said:


> I just realized I lost:cry


You didn't loose. You gave up. Never give up!!


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

^ you are the winner!!


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

:hide


----------



## 4ChristJesus (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh my word. xD
I win? :3


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

nope


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

:um


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

sneakkyy but can't beat a ninja


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

vaness said:


>


:b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hi!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:wife


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:no


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> :no


:twak


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

avast ye ogre, pray for mercy from...


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

^:lol no one beats the master:lol


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Cause it's the thread that never ends, and it goes on and on my friends


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol :lol


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:eek


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:lol


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

:cup Bring IT! lez do this all day again :b lol


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

..over two hours..... no one has posted. Maybe iz my lucky day!!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:banana :b


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:huh


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:clap:clap:clap:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

:bash


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

what's wrong?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

:cry am not the last one again hmm.. hey tiger, I'll buy ya big bowl of ice cream if if.. you let me win!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

you will never win this..as long as I'm here :lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:twak :wife


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

^:lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Good morning.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

morning.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

ahem


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

good night for me :lol


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:con


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

^ awwww~ here kitty kitty :squeeze :heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:afr


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:clap


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

vaness said:


>


:teeth :heart


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:hb


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

^ hmm.. cake for 'your' special day today?

Happy b day to you
Happy b day to you
Happy b day dear V~
Happy b day to you...

If it wasn't your b day.. humor me after that awful song I just sang :Heart


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

oke


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

:squeeze and can't allow Toad to be a winner~ heh


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Enough is enough, time to get serious...


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

No match for a double lightsaber!


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

F1X3R said:


>


 :no


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry Skygazer. You got soo close. I had to dig this up of of page 2!


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ I love all these random smileys you find :lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:argue


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:cig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:hs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:haha


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:rofl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:eyes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:eek


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

skygazer said:


>


 :rain :cry :afr


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:hide


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:lol


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

.. :b


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

^:lol


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:twak


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

AAaaaaaahCHoooo~ Pardon moi


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwww :heart Thank yas!! :squeeze


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Trying a different brand this time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:huh


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:group


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:sas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

(insert witty remark)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:love


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yawn:yawn:time:no


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## torontoperson (Apr 20, 2011)

Winning.....!


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

I win!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

neverrrrr :twak


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:time


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

F1X3R said:


>


That is cute. :lol


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:stu


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> I sorry if this image is too large for you. If so. Put me on ignore I don't give a damn. this thread needs more than a smiley per post to make it at lease more interesting


:agree:clap:boogie:clap:boogie:clap:boogie:yes

:cup G'Mornin~


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

EKC1224 said:


> :agree:clap:boogie:clap:boogie:clap:boogie:yes
> 
> :cup G'Mornin~


Good morning you! and boy I could sure use some coffee about right now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> :no


Why not?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

F1X3R said:


>


Just looking at this got the Ninja Turtles them stuck in my head from when I was little. lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:roll :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> :rain


 :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


>


:con :stu


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :con :stu


:twak :b


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :twak :b


:eek  :cry :rain


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :eek  :cry :rain


 :kiss :kiss :kiss :kiss :squeeze


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :kiss :kiss :kiss :kiss :squeeze


 :kiss :squeeze :cuddle


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :kiss :squeeze :cuddle


:yay :kiss :kiss :cuddle :cuddle


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :yay :kiss :kiss :cuddle :cuddle


:banana :boogie :banana :boogie

:kiss


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :banana :boogie :banana :boogie
> 
> :kiss


:kiss :blush


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :kiss :blush


:kiss :mushy :love2 :blush


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

..


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


Yes please~ It's really good time right now :teeth


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

did u see that?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Oh my! :lol


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

ar


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Don'cha wish yer hot cake was HAWT like mine, Don'cha DON'CHA~? :teeth


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

><((((º>¸.·´¯`·.¸<ºº))))><¸.·´¯`·.¸ 
.·´¯`·. .·´¯`·.¸.·´¯`·.¸ .·´¯`·.¸ 
><((((º>¸.·´¯`·.¸><((((º>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:steam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:tiptoe


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

l


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

@Jcgrey
I have no problem in you posting pictures, but please don't post these vulgar things


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Vishnu said:


> @Jcgrey
> I have no problem in you posting pictures, but please don't post these vulgar things


Which did you find to be vulgar? I am just trying to the thread more interesting.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Vishnu said:


> :mum


Was that supposed to be some kind of answer?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:hug


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

EKC1224 said:


>


Hi Youuuuuu! How are you doing? cute pic by the way.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Hi Youuuuuu! Hoe are you doing? cute pic by the way.


'am doing GRT thank you! Woot now I am you #1 fan :boogie :teeth


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:dead


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:doh


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:door


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol







:lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Vishnu said:


> :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty vulgar compared to some of the goofy things I posted. Jeez.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:evil


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Lost in translation


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think there has been misunderstanding. Try to read it as 'national WINNER' I just figured out to why u might have been upset. Pls~ :heart


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

EKC1224 said:


> I think there has been misunderstanding. Try to read it as 'national WINNER' I just figured out to why u might have been upset. Pls~ :heart


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol :clap


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:twak


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

I like flowers.. I love your friendship more 
Am okies! :squeeze
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ttq34yawDBo/ScmidQwPO3I/AAAAAAAABig/xwbdhoSE70k/s400/chimp-smell-roses.jpg


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol







:lol


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

seagulls are such douchebags


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:yes


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:blush


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

:heart


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:yes


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:lol


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:|


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:um


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:troll


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:idea


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:roll


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yes


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:twisted


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:afr


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:hug


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:blah


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:ditto


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yay


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:wife


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:hide


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:clap


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:sus


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

oke


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:doh


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

..?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

that's what she said.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

:cup

http://robertoerosalesblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/I-have-a-Dream.jpg


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

EKC1224 said:


> http://robertoerosalesblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/I-have-a-Dream.jpg


:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:nw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:rain


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:high5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:steam


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

where are the others?:cry


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:tiptoe


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

ar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Boooo~! :boogie:boogie:clap:clap


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:clap:yay


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

F1X3R said:


>


I loved this part of Mario 3!


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this must be some amazing thread, if all these people want it so bad. What is it, made of gold or something?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

leonardess said:


> this must be some amazing thread, if all these people want it so bad. What is it, made of gold or something?


No Platinum. err I mean Dilithium


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

big deal. dilithium I got.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I am pretty Vishnu is going to win this. he's pretty damned dedicated. Actually they only way there is going to be a 'winner' is if SAS goes down permanently and someone had the last post


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

get outta my thread


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

leonardess said:


> get outta my thread


OK then! Fine! don't have to be so rude about it!!!! God!

.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Besides. This thread does not belong to you it belongs to Aloysius. so there:b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm supposed to be in bed! Damn you all and your super mario images.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Mario rocks. What are talking about? I hope Needy didn't hear you say that!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh no, I love mario it's the sh**


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What on earth... ahhhh! Crabs!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

nevermind this. Really REALLY bad day and shouldnt have posted.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^No you're not! You know better days are ahead.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Everybody out of my thread!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

This is my 500th post! :yay


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Aloysius said:


> Everybody out of my thread!


yeah you tell them! :boogie


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

For all you hockey fans out there.. pardon Canucks.. Our Flag will be standing. :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Aloysius said:


> Everybody out of my thread!


You heard the man. Everybody out!! Except for me of course


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> You heard the man. Everybody out!! Except for me of course


:um hey~ he was talking to you as well


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

EKC1224 said:


> :um hey~ he was talking to you as well


I can't get out. I'm stuck in this inter-dimensional rift caused by a quantum singularity and escape is impossible because of the physics of this dimension.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> I can't get out. I'm stuck in this inter-dimensional rift caused by a quantum singularity and escape is impossible because of the physics of this dimension.


:rofl :rofl Eeish Jc.. just say: Scotty beam me UP :b Solved! :b
(Ahhhh~ life is good rofl)


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:idea


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:spit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:idea


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:clap


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:cuddle


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

never


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:cup


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

t


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:huh


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:dead


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:doh


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

i'm the winner!!!!


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

*Get Out Of My Way*


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Are you one who makes memories, or one who memories makes you?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

EKC1224 said:


> Are you one who makes memories, or one who memories makes you?


I see you've come out of hiding lol


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> I see you've come out of hiding lol


I never hide.. you don't seek hard .. iz all :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

AHHHHH have it!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:wife


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

l


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:twak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:b


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:dead


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:doh


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Baby Porcupine  isnt it cute?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:duck


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:b


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:kiss


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:x


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:afr


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:help


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:rub


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:twak


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm going to be winning this one


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

^ Nice! Liking the pic I have to say


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

*thanks*


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

^ :clap:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good night


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I are smart


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Let me win dang itz :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Bonzu said:


>


 :eyes up and down, up and down, up and down


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:no :bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## milly525 (Apr 11, 2011)

Temporary win!


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

^ now I am~


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

" Don't back down just to keep the peace. 
Standing up for your beliefs builds self-confidence and self-esteem. " - milly525

Imah liking it more and more.. ..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:cry


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:agree


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:kma


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:get


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:shock


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:blank


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:wtf


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:door


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:evil


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:twak


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:haha


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:wel


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:cry


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:mushy


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:blush


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:int


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:no


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:whip


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hs


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:love2


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:high5


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:cry :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Lionking92 (Apr 6, 2011)

winner winner chicken diner!


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

In It to Win It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Raichu (Apr 30, 2011)

Meee!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

Get outta my way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:no


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:idea


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

0_^


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:heart


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

i'm totally winning this!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:boogie


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

congrats!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:roll


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Post.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:wife :wife :wife


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:boogie :clap


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

the post that hurts the most


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:con


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hyper


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:twak


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Bonzu said:


>


:afr :hide


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

polkadotlaughter said:


>


OMG - panic attack :afr :lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:mum


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> OMG - panic attack :afr :lol


:lol 
I just noticed the pokeball's upside down.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

hey oh lets go!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## minkoff (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Bonzu said:


>










:teeth


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I want to spam your wall but you don't have one :no

:twak


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol no one will see me now :lol


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:no I will just send a ninja to your house


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

i am a level 60 ninja with thunder and fire. no ninja can beat me :lol


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Vishnu said:


> i am a level 60 ninja with thunder and fire. no ninja can beat me :lol


oh yeahh, i'll send my lv 180 dark mage and cast blizzard and tornado blast to where ever your ninja is hiding :lol


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

i'm gonna spam you till you ignore me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:teeth :troll


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

just ignore me to end your suffering :lol


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

what are the photos, is it elephant and umbrella festival? cool


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

cool??? i thought you will have nightmares :cry


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

elephants are cool 
you'd think they would attack with those so many people


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

will think up something good next time :troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

lalalalala~ Life goes full circle.. lalallalaa


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

EKC1224 said:


> lalalalala~ Life goes full circle.. lalallalaa


 yay you're back :yay:squeeze


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> yay you're back :yay:squeeze


:squeeze :squeeze :boogie :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:doh


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:lol:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rofl


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn opcorn


----------



## SIM 83 (Aug 26, 2010)

:clap:evil:yay:dial:duel:hahaoke:spank:flushopcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn opcorn opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:stu


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good night!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I win, Thread closed. :teeth

Trooper


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Congrats Trooper!!!

Oh wait, now I win...


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

make way for the master :twak


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

yes make way for me


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Outta my way, Coming through, I win. :yes :clap

Trooper


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:no 


:twak


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn opcorn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

stupid


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap:clap


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn opcorn opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:flush


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

bump


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:b


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:|


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap:clap


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:b


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:mum


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

do you have any peanut butter?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Choosy moms choose GIF! :rofl


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Blah blah blah blahblah blah BLAH!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Aarghh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## JustinBarley (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like somebody is trying to invent 
"Perpetum Thread-ile"    :b


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Thread Closed. I win :lol


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

You could do something way more productive with your life than posting random posts on this thread. You could achieve wonders instead of trying to win this stupid game! There is NO point in posting anything at all on this thread anymore. I have enlightened you. 





Did I win?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

i win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

am i the only one who likes trance music with a little rap tracked over it? or indie music with some rap thrown in? of my two favorite artists who do this, one is suicidal/homeless and the other has a dayjob because he cant support himself with his music sales.

what the **** world, get with it!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:wtf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eek :lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> :eek :lol





Bonzu said:


> Have Nice Day


The eek emoticon used to be animated like that :lol


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, that's me.

/flex


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

huh. big pictures hurt my eyes.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:con


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

who is back? :bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat :bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bonzu said:


>


So THAT'S why the Ronald McDonald House exists! :doh


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat :bat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bonzu said:


> To be fair the old man's cane was a deadly sword in disguise
> 
> (ps what's the Ronald McDonald House?)
> 
> Have Nice Day


:eek - you don't know what the Ronald McDonald House is?

It was a place where families could stay as their children were being treated in a hospital. McDonald's also has a Children's Charity to help out with expenses.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:b


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

And the point is?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

epril said:


> And the point is?


Very sharp. :teeth

Trooper


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:wife


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:door


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:twak


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:eek


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Please put the bat down. :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:hide


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat *THREAD CLOSED* :bat


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Get out of here


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

never :bah


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

You have nothing else to do?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

not sleepy yet. don't you have something else to do? :sus :twak


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

no


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:twak


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

This will never end.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

^ you almost killed the thread :twak


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

it's passed your bedtime


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

nah it's almost morning


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

go pick on someone your own size.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no NO violence!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:rofl


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:eek .... :door


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:wife :twak


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:duel


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

...:duel :duel


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:dead


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> :dead


:cry :rain :squeeze


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> :cry :rain :squeeze


 ... :squeeze


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

idiots :bat


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:mum


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

useless :bat


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> ... :squeeze


:boogie :squeeze


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

skygazer said:


> ^ you almost killed the thread :twak


Okay, sorry sorry. But, trust me this will go on & on forever. haha


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:b


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:hide :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eyes


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Still there and back winning!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

****Image removed****

Trooper


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I have drawn my sword.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat :bat


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

opcorn opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

^^that's toad's popcorn. give it back or else :bat :bat


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

way to increase posts maaannn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

finally a winner..:duck


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

did i win?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

no


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

But i just did!!!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:nw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:clap


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rain


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

I AM SO HYPER. THERE IS NO WAY I CAN SIT STILL AND DO THIS PAPER

:eyes/:bah


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:banana


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:twak


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:troll


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:afr


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

be wery quiet i am hunting wabbits!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

gjkjkjnjbh


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Lindsaymorgan19 (Jun 5, 2011)

:spit


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Next person to post after me admits to nose picking.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

stop picking your nose with that bat :no


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

ickyy now you be whacking people with it :no


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

My whack can put you to sleep :kma :bat


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

not unless i hit you first :twak


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm faster than you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what's wrong with your eyes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rofl :rofl


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

DON'T LAUGH AT ME VISHNU :cry


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah :bat


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:clap


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yep, that hurt.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:idea


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

:roll


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yay


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:idea


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

go away.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## RoseAngel23 (Jun 2, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:banana


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:whip


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sus


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Ryoshima (Jun 8, 2011)

Win


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lose


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:roll


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:dead


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Nobody will ever win!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

when chris martin sings about waking up alone in teh mornings i'm all like no you don't! you're married to gwenyth paltrow, dude! how can i accept this!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

i smell something burning! you'd better go check it out!!!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:roll


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

hmmmm


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:roll


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:clap


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I will sling poopy at you!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

i iz winning


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:clap:clap:clap:yes


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## SilentChaos (Apr 24, 2011)

:duel


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

you are back??:bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:mum


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:flush


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rain


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:squeeze :stu


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

What's the price?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

Is anybody going to reply what the price will be for the last one? (....I know I'm not on the right track to winning by asking a question.)


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

^^you get a icecream :kma


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

did that dude mean price or prize?


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:fall


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

epril said:


> did that dude mean price or prize?


prize, thanks man...


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

I don't get it


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## dielikeshatteredjewels (May 30, 2011)

HAI GUISE. Am I winner now?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

revoltra said:


> I don't get it


read all 282 pages, then you'll get it


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:con


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

o_o


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sas


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:roll


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

:time 

GOOD HEAVENS! A CLOCK!!!!

Seriously, what's that emoticon supposed to suggest? :b


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

but but but...there's not a thing to read.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

O


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:mum :mum :mum :mum :mum


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

bo bo bo bo bo bo bo


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:hide


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not afraid of you and that club.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rofl


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

epril said:


> I'm not afraid of you and that club.


how could you not?! that thing is huuuge


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

seriously did you just fart?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:clap


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

nope. not yet.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:con


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh my gosh. Finally I win at something. This means a lot you guys. :heart


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hide


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:high5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:twak


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bash


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

:spam


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

:spank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## running n circles (Apr 29, 2011)

:door:wife


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

fgjgjgjgj


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:wtf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## SilentChaos (Apr 24, 2011)

:time


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:hide


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

god that stinks


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

qwerty


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Ohhh, F*** OFF! I always see this thread in the new post section. PMO!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bash


----------



## jkquatre (May 30, 2011)

They see postin' they hatin'...


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:hide


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Smilesreplacewords (May 28, 2011)

DAMN YOU!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr :hide :door


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:duel


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:stu pointless thread.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

/


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

hi oscar


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Hey Kenny! Is it possible to make a thread where people can just come in and discuss daily happenings that they feel don't warrant a topic?
Or just talk about any random stuff. Like a forum chat room.....


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

???????
No Idea


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I don't know if that'd be against the rules since it's too general of a topic and can lead to any discussion?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

yea but im to lazy to create a thread


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Oh, I'll create it! But I don't want it to be deleted by a mod. Let me ask a mod myself if it's okay. Just since it's super general of a topic.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

wait they do have a thread about that subject already


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

XD I already sent a mod the question. But really? Where is the topic?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

*Random Thought of the day*


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Hmm, I don't know if that's quite what I was thinking of. It would be more than just a random thought. Similar to sharing a random thought, but also what happened to you that day or shouting out to some member, lolz. I'll see what happens.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

That does seem llike a interesting idea


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Think of it as a virtual "bar." I haven't been to a bar, haha, but it's the same idea of just letting loose and conversing with other fellow people.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Yea, Great idea


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Y0u'vE 8E3n 0wNZ0R3d


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This spring and summer with all the rain is really getting old. I need some drought time.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

qwerty


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:troll


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:con


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Cats


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Rats


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

dfgdfgdfgdg


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:duel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Don't Stop 'Til You Get Enough


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

*leaves*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

boop


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

...


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:con


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

still :lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

:idea


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

you are back?:eek


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

yessss :bat :bat :bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

opcornopcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

:clap:yes:b:blank:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

So much Charlie Sheen. XD


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Sunny 137 (Jul 5, 2011)

Post.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

hi sunny!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vip3r said:


>


WOW - talk about a Maalox moment!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:whip


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

umm


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

^Vishnu oke


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

!


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations Losm, you win!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi ladies/Gents


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Put on your adult diapers and vomit with fear!


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

hmmm


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Bonzu is my zero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

ar


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:cry


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:con


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for STILL needing that hair cut.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:afr


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

win


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:eek


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

is it true? :um


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

:stu


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

erm


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:con


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah Elephants don't eat popcorn :mum


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:duel :duel


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I have no comment at this time.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:fall


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Still here yo


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:banana


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:spam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:afr


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:con


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:blank


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

4000


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm winning!  :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)

You know...the administrator could easily win this by posting and locking the thread forever :b

But for now...I win


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

☆彡


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

♪(´ε｀ )


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

m


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:duel


----------



## TomRay (Aug 6, 2011)

Flying turtles from a fifth dimension landed in the sea of joy.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

:lol


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:door


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

d


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

???????????????????????


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:flush


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:fall


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mum


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

:teeth


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat :bat :bat :bat :bat :bat :bat :bat


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

:rofl


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:spam


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

:ditto


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:help


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

<(^.^<) <(^.^)> (>^.^)> <(^.^)>


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Cripes are you still here????????


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

aarrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah :bat


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:duel


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

i win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## alex123 (Aug 25, 2011)

:cig:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No no no mister Toady


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

mmmm, Nope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Moo


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Someone close this thread please, but hurry before its too late.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hyper


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

What do I win?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:eek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm a natural born winner.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## john5050 (Sep 6, 2011)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

So you guys think this is a game, huh?

I'll show you game. :bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:high5


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My eyes are 15% more closed than an hour ago.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:group
It's been decided...

I WIN!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Betty had some bitter butter
She put the bitter butter in her batter
And made the batter bitter

Then betty got some better butter
And put it in her bitter batter
And made the bitter batter better...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Darth Thomas (Sep 14, 2011)

Men are better than women.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey guess what....I WIN!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:duel



:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## dandynamo (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok here we go - now everybody shhhhh!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

:blank


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I win again!


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Winner winner winner!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow page 3! Not anymore though. Toadstool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

This is the thread that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friends......


----------



## Illmatic123 (Sep 15, 2011)

All the posts after this post lose even if they're the last post.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

I want to play


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

I want to win................how long do you need to hold the last post title for to win?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ no one ever wins, over 300 pages and not one winner. 

opcorn


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> I want to win................how long do you need to hold the last post title for to win?


At least, after me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

R we all losers then?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We all joined :sas we're certainly not winners. :kma


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

^_^


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

I win. Now I expect all who have participated in this thread to send money to my Paypal account.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I win!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

I


v



v


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

W


v


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

I


v


v


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

n

!

!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

We need to distract Toad Licker. He's ruining this for all of us.  Do your thing Toad Licker.








or


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Been waiting for this game to end for over 3 years now, it's not my fault. :b

opcorn


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Even though I won for now...I just lost the game ;~;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

EmptyRoom said:


> Even though I won for now...*I just lost the game* ;~;


Damn you, now *I* lost the game! At least I won the thread.....for now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## rnotlee (Oct 10, 2011)

We all won at some point in this thread.


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm winning.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

jamesarcher said:


> I'm winning.


YOU LOSE......AND I WIN!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

We win win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I want to win!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Fine you win! :duck


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> ^Fine you win! :duck
> 
> opcorn


Yesss!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Did I win?


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

nycdude said:


> Did I win?


No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

Do I win then?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

No. I just did!


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

Really?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> Really?


Yeah!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

fonz said:


> No


Oh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Toad Licker might end up winning, but I'll give it another shot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Giephri (Oct 10, 2011)

:banana


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

damn it


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

If you can't beat 'em, join 'em










Toad Licker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I win!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ahh, dammit, I should just throw in the towel. :flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't want to win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win
i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win
i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win
i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win
i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win
i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win
i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win
i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win
i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Just wait Gameguy, he'll be here soon :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ergh, we'll never beat Toad Licker...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I said before I've been waiting for this game to end for 3 years now, I've seen many come and go so...

:kma


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm the winner!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> I said before I've been waiting for this game to end for 3 years now, I've seen many come and go so...
> 
> :kma


Spoke too soon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## nster (Oct 19, 2011)

I never won anything in my life :eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## nster (Oct 19, 2011)

Damn I lost.... oh wait I win again :O


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 23, 2011)

Winnar!


----------



## nster (Oct 19, 2011)

damn the popcorn keeps on winning


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 23, 2011)

Twice in one day!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I lost...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## nster (Oct 19, 2011)

yummm buttery popcorn I WIN


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Last win posts thread


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

Did I win?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Toad Licker, are you full off of the popcorn yet?


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

I think someone around here needs a distraction ....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

MMMMMmmmmm green M&M she's pretty. :mushy


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't want to win... I just want to play


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:time Eventually the popcorn has to run out and I will win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

I won??


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

*It's me*



millenniumman75 said:


> :lol


Not so fast! harharhar


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Can the mods close the thread and call me the winner?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

****Thread Lock Warning***

Thread is now closed.

*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> ****Thread Lock Warning****
> 
> *Thread is now closed.*


I would never type it that big :lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I would never type it that big :lol.


Oh well I tried


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

No one's ever going to win..........only play play play


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

Only play and munch popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

O:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Here Toad, have some more:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:drunk - you have to have something to wash it down. Salt is a mess.


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

Toffee?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

It's genetic people. Toad can't help it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep! What else is this thread for?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Bla bla freakcin BLA!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

I won!!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

**



BobtheSaint said:


> Nope.


I won!!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

i won!


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

it's me!!!!


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Can you smell the popcorn??? He's coming...:afr


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

i won!!!!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


You've gone over to the dark side


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

lol Sorry just had to do it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

no one will win...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:sus It's a little too quiet around here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

im the winner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:idea Can't moderators ban the amount of popcorn a person is allowed to post???


----------



## Lonely girly (Nov 17, 2011)

Yay! I won


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

You can't eat popcorn on Thanksgiving. :no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Do I look fat?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Faith7 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ha ha i win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ah, damn it...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

opcornopcornopcornopcornopcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Ha I've tried that before. It doesn't work  He'll be back


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

I was too late


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I am the last one …!!!!!!! yeppi!!!
I won ,i won..lets see the runner ups..
now the countdown begins in a reversing order..post ur presence ina descending order....


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Eternal glory!!


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Coming through fast on the inside lane, avoidobot takes the lead.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Remind me to post here just before the apocalypse, next year.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


>


 I like this .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hyperborea said:


> :kma


..

i have won..no it cant work hahahha


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

So I win now, right?


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> So I win now, right?


:no Nope sorry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

avoidobot3000 said:


>


 He is winninnnnnnnng!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Faith7 (Jun 27, 2011)

The winner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ugh..Taco Bell....


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

The winner takes it all, the loosers are standing small..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> Ugh..Taco Bell....


I just went there!


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm posting now

Next i'm gonna hack into SAS servers 

I WIN


----------



## szavanna (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi there - can I win too?:tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I'm posting now
> 
> Next i'm gonna hack into SAS servers
> 
> I WIN


Infraction! :lol

All I have to do is lock the thread....:evil :rofl
....but I won't


----------



## szavanna (Nov 18, 2011)

*I win again*

Kedves vagy John ( Janoska ;o) - en vagyok a nyertes 

:banana:clap:thanks:banana:boogie


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

^ No you are not!


----------



## szavanna (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sorry - noone defeats the white zulu!*

:wink

But ...being second is not really the end of the world :yes


----------



## szavanna (Nov 18, 2011)

*;D*

:boogie


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## szavanna (Nov 18, 2011)

*THe white zuiu strikes back*

:duel


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

veszítesz!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## szavanna (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ничто не увидеть здесь.


----------



## szavanna (Nov 18, 2011)

Я выиграю вы теряете


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Я никогда не потеряете!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ugh Я болен попкорна


----------



## szavanna (Nov 18, 2011)

आप गलत हैं!!!!
:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

मैं कभी गलत नहीं हूँ.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

.... for now


----------



## szavanna (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lol I think I am addicted ;D*

hehe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jitters28 (Dec 18, 2010)

The next person to post will never be cured of SA and will live forever in misery.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

This is the thread that doesn't end





:b


----------



## szavanna (Nov 18, 2011)

*;o)*


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## szavanna (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## szavanna (Nov 18, 2011)

*LOL*

avoidobot3000 - that song reminds me of certain thread ....
and by the way .....

.... I win


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


>


:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

winning!


----------



## szavanna (Nov 18, 2011)

No - I am winning ;D
:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## The Lost Boy (Nov 23, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

meeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Did I win yet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## TheAnonymousOne (Oct 30, 2011)

Yay I'm a winner time for a fake speech

Thank you, thank you I am honored to be receiving this prestigious award upon such a magnificent occasion. I would like to thank....... (I sniffle as I hold back the tears) my parents for all of their love and support., (I pause for a moment to gather myself emotionally and then walk away from the podium torn between tearsand ecstasy.)


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

!


----------



## szavanna (Nov 18, 2011)

No - meeeeee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## szavanna (Nov 18, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## szavanna (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I just want someone who likes me for who I am, it's all about me me me me me me me me me me CA*HAHHAHAHAHA *I AM WINNING :yay


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Congratulations avoidobot3000, you win! But by congratulating him, I am winning, aren't it? But if I am winning, how can I congratulate him for winning; but then again I can't congratulate myself, or can I? Does anyone understand? If so, could you explain it to me?


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:doh


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

You can only win by having this thread locked. Lets do it.

Females have much easier time getting in relationships. They can get laid with little to no effort!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

^^ HOW DARE YOU. SEXIST MISOGYNIST PIG!




:um

Worky?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

If the thread gets locked then the moderators win... so um, I don't--what--how uh um uhhhhhh






YEEHAW


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## szavanna (Nov 18, 2011)

**

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

:sus Hmmm


----------



## The Lost Boy (Nov 23, 2011)

:banana:evil:haha:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

common dude..now tell everyone abt the gift u presented...at leat they would understand....


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> If the thread gets locked then the moderators win... so um, I don't--what--how uh um uhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh nostalgia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:yay Ok as a belated birthday present I'll let you win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

avoidobot3000 said:


> If the thread gets locked then the moderators win... so um, I don't--what--how uh um uhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charley Horse and Hush Puppy were awesome! :lol
We lost Shari Lewis way too soon!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:high5`


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Toad Licker


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I win


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry to bust you're bubble. But you have not 'won'


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

I thought I let him win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

opcorn I'm hungry too


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

no one will win...just munch popcorn


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

What's wrong with popcorn?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd like to eat a healthy banana! :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I was the first person to say i win so...I win.



: :
:: ::
::`. .-""-. .'::
: `.`-._ : '>': _.-'.' :
:`. `=._`'. .''_.=' .':
: `=._ `- '' -' _.-'.:
:`=._`=. .='_.=':
`.._`. .'_..'

`-.: :.-'
: :
`:.__.:'
: :
-'= -'=


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

All you men should let the ladies win :clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If I see a lady join this thread I just might consider it! 

opcorn


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:batOuch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

:clap:afr:roll:idea:um


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

:sus:teeth:doh:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I apologize Toad Licker. For the messages I posted last night, and for anything else that might have offended you. I was in a bad state of mind at the time, and am sorry.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

So... what exactly do you win? 

Yay, I've currently won whatever it is!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

And you just lost whatever it currently is.


----------



## Brianiscool (Dec 13, 2010)

**** you all, you're all c*nts, now this will get closed and I win


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry to burst your bubble. But you just lost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey Josh I need some snowballs over here. Watered down popcorn anyone??


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

ugh this sucks *** now.......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.




Therefore I win. Muhahahaha


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

If you say so :teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:bah


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

game, blouses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ridin' on the freak train, train train train.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I win!!... not


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:wels:sas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:door


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

You cawl that a knoife?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

-1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can, I think i can.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Endorphin (Dec 4, 2011)

you all lose


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Endorphin said:


> you all lose


No. But you just did.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

But I'm the winner.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

You were for about 1.5 minutes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Whoops


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## kikiwi (Aug 4, 2010)

Does that mean i win...??


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Happy birthday Francisco Franco! I didn't know it was his birthday today until I did a search on him :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^He was out of power in Spain the year I was born. :yes


Britney Spears turned 30 on December 2nd :lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I forgot to send Britney a card


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Boom.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:agree


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


>


Wow - Stardate 64725.9, Beam me up, Scotty! :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I forgot to send Britney a card


 So did Kevin! :rofl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iSayHi !


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

TorLin said:


> iSayHi !


Hey Torlin. Long time no see, nice of you drop by.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

8)


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

word


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

manha manha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. . . end of line


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*soda*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

derezzed all of you !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

so how r u ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Things could be going better, but that is always the case I guess lol. You?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

thinks okay.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That's cool. :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello TL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey there Jc. :duck


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

so. whats new ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New?!? What's this new thing you speak of? Nothing new ever happens to an SA'er. 

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

aaaah ..people have u got tired??


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Nope. Good morning. From the west coast of the US fellow SAers. I am captain Jcgrey of the United Federation of Planets, and I'm taking command of this thread.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

oke


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Where's the popcorn??


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Casey! How are you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

I can't let you boys have all the fun.:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We weren't having fun we were just in here hiding, though we won't say from what.


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow you're fast but I can wait...


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've been waiting 3+ years now...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

...


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Bring it on my friend
:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Okely dokely


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

What a way to waste 50 posts in 24 hours.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gotta waste 'em on something, don't we? :stu


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## seahero (Feb 19, 2011)

This post comes from the future and is the last post because the world was destroyed 500 milliseconds after I posted it, so any post that comes after this one actually comes before it, so everyone just give up now, I win hands down and no one can take this victory from me, except for myself. Now I'm going to drink some hot chocolate . . . yes, hot chocolate still exists, even though the world has been, errrrr, is about to be destroyed, as do Almond Joys and PF Changs, so you can all chill out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## seahero (Feb 19, 2011)

seahero said:


> This post comes from the future and is the last post because the world was destroyed 500 milliseconds after I posted it, so any post that comes after this one actually comes before it, so everyone just give up now, I win hands down and no one can take this victory from me, except for myself. Now I'm going to drink some hot chocolate . . . yes, hot chocolate still exists, even though the world has been destroyed, as do Almond Joys and PF Changs, so you can all chill out


Wow! I do not remember posting this. Truly it came from the future!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i am on SAS !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Final


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

I win.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:agree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey CB! 

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hi.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Howdy dood! 

opcorn


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

hey guys check out my Robert De Niro impression:
"HAH?"


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

This beer is so DAMN GOOD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i want to win.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every heard the phrase "Want in one hand and **** in the other and see which fills up faster"?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

HAH?!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ah, caught you sneaking in!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

HOLY CRAPOLY I GOT THE LAST POST! 

I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

/won. B)


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:no


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:ideaTL if you let me win, these poor people wouldn't have to suffer anymore thinking they won. Will you give up the popcorn??


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Obviously the way to win this thread is to post something so horrific that it gets locked. Who's up to the challenge?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Moderators usually make the last post, when a thread gets locked. opcorn


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

LostIdentity said:


> hahah! I was thinking the same thing...:um
> 
> you go first? :/


I'm all for getting a thread locked but I might get banned too, and that's just not cool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

^^^:spam^^^


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:bah


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mornin' CB.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

he shoots he scores


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

How ya doing TL?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

About the same as usual... :duck


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay I'm winning.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

And Again :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Still Winning :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry :lol I've still got my eye on this one.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No problem I've been playing the games here for over 3 years now and not once has anyone won this or any other thread, so...


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

sfdf


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

this thread really drives me crazy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

whooooooooo hoooooooooo!!!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I win.......yay lol


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*throws confetti on kiwigirl* ... :yay:yay

..oh wait...


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay I'm in the lead again :yay


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oye...??????


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Surely I'll win eventually, even if this thread has been going for more than 2 years.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Race the pulse to the far end of the starting line, then it may cruise off to oblivion.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

if I don't win the thread then at least I won at being awesome B)


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

fin


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

who is this fin you speak so briefly about eh!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Winning.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## idiotboy (Sep 30, 2011)

by posting after this, you are entering a legal contract to videotape yourself dancing in the nude, in public, wearing only a hitler moustache and a santa hat, and posting it onto the internet.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

No surrender!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Winning :yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I guess..Toad licker is really struggling for wining this thread....


kudos to his efforts...u won Toad licker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

As I've told others I've been playing this game for 3+ years now, it's not about winning it's about boredom. Look at my post count no one in their right mind posts like that. 

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> As I've told others I've been playing this game for 3+ years now, it's not about winning it's about boredom. Look at my post count no one in their right mind posts like that.
> 
> opcorn


 :yes hehe i hope i get my share in prize money!!
:clapkudos to u!!


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

FIN.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> :yes hehe i hope i get my share in prize money!!
> :clapkudos to u!!


Kudos? 

You seem kinda weird, it's ok though I like weird. :kma


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> Kudos?
> 
> You seem kinda weird, it's ok though I like weird. :kma
> 
> opcorn


 :boogiei dnt care if m weird..m the best..!! dnt forget abt my share


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:boogie Winning :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yes


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:dial


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:rofl


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Thread


----------



## Savril (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

But you got what it takes to set me freee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

deleted drunk babling


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Dedleted babling..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey Toal Licker!!
i got ur back.....lurking for Prize Money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks, at least somedone does. I know everyone else is out to get me! :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> Thanks, at least somedone does. I know everyone else is out to get me! :lol


 :evil


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

But, I'm winning. 8)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> But, I'm winning. 8)


 hey Toad Licker..u got a competitior...:clap

haha..lets see who wins


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> hey Toad Licker..u got a competitior...:clap
> 
> haha..lets see who wins


This isn't a competition it's just a game we're playing online, I play out of boredom. If you all want to compete go for it. :b


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm here to win, and win I shall. :yes


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

................::sas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Made a bit of a fool of myself last night. No more drinking and sas for me. I quit smoking and started drinking more :no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It happens, drinking and posted don't mix well lol. Congrats on quitting smoking that's a big step.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

-206


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks TL. Happy 60,000th


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> ................::sas


Mines better :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jcgrey said:


> Thanks TL. Happy 60,000th


Please don't remind me, it just shows how little life I have lol.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hmmm?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Winning :yay


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

SPAM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

_m here tooooooooooo_


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

ohhhhh


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

whoos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> Mines better :b


Did you make that? :lol 
That's an old logo. I remember that one.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Did you make that? :lol
> That's an old logo. I remember that one.


Maybe :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

The thread maker is really clever.he has kept us all busy for win


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I win.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

no i win!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

whoosh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hurray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll win this eventually, even if it takes me 20 years.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Perseverance will bring me victory. :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Savril (Dec 10, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Finally I won something!  even by time you have read this I lost...


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

I can see this thread going on for eternity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's neverending.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Posty post.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

/thread.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i win
... end of line ..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:roll


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what is up !?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nut 'N Honey.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hiccups said:


>


The perfect picture of dandruff shampoo. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

whats going down today ?


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Go on, take my place why don't you...


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

last post?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


how much popcorn can you eat? ?

lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow how long have you guys been at this!
Grit and determination? The mind boggles :shock
Competitiveness? Stubbornness?
Tell me please :duel


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I just started today


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

*Woot woo!!!!!!*

:kma:kma:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kaaryn said:


> Wow how long have you guys been at this!
> Grit and determination? The mind boggles :shock
> Competitiveness? Stubbornness?
> Tell me please :duel


Looking at the very first post in this thread, 3+ years now. I don't know about the others for me it's just sheer boredom.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

:nwWell, I wish I could send the winner a prize! Cause its 5:50am in aussieland, so i gotta get some shut-eye.. May the best man win!! :nw

Ps wot would you like the prize to be? Free supply of popcorn for a year?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

or WO man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I found these at the door.... almost tripped over them.....










one of yours I presume?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

aaaw....yawn


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

morning popcorn heads, wats happenin?
Have I won Yet?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

kaaaryn ...what did u say??


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

I can't win.. I cheated.. I had a sleep haha


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

kaaryn said:


> I can't win.. I cheated.. I had a sleep haha


Oh mommy!!...i caught kaaryn:teeth


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

But I'm winning.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Popeye the sailor man..*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

tom n jerry


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

i tawt i taw a pawdy tat.. I did! I did! c a pawdy tat. i like tweety.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*tries so damn hard not to smile*


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Tom Cruise..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey Mario!!! mario mario mario mario ..o o oh mario!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Kill a man jar-o


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Jack n jill went up the hill...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey JC, get the **** outta my thread you drunk sob! :wink


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Popping popcornsssssssss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey toadlicker..give me back my popcorn box


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> This is the thread that doesn't end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:clap


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Star Wars is the best ! enough said !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol - that pic was funny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

:no


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

:roll


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ah, my first post in 2012!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iWin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


he surely likes eating popcorn.

you want some butter with your popcorn ?


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Blah blah blah, can I win now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

akon's belly dancer


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey guys, maybe u could just add up the one that posted the most :idea


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


>


 Wot part oz u from roboguy


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

*did u change your signature toadlick?*


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

perth


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

Mods please close this useless thread


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

This thread isn't useless! Blooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

pfft


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*wins*

ok now that I've won it can be closed ^____________^


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Doh! I just cannot resist.. Sorry hiccups ;\


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kaaryn said:


> *did u change your signature toadlick?*


Yes, I change it every month.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> Yes, I change it every month.


"I see" said the blind man to his deaf friend :yes


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Rum-pel-stilt-skin


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heya heya heya.....ugh shuuuuu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a bright idea :idea (so says she)... If it goes 12hrs withouth a post from the last one, last post wins.. Wot u reckon/think guys 'n gals?????


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

kaaryn said:


> I have a bright idea :idea (so says she)... If it goes 12hrs withouth a post from the last one, last post wins.. Wot u reckon/think guys 'n gals?????


Sorry Kaaryn !!!!cant wait...:teeth


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Or maybe 2 hours huh? huh? interested? huh? :yes


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^:teeth


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

*Did i explain it properly*?.. Like you get on line and notice the person above you posted 2 hours ago, so like, you're too late.. *He or she has WON!!*


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

but I like a yoyo yo.... 

o/'

o/|

o/'

keep comin back for mo ....yo. yo?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

*i eagerly await your replies :twisted*


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

You makin me dizzy hiccups uke


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

kaaryn said:


> You makin me dizzy hiccups uke


 nice avatar


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

kaaryn said:


> *Did i explain it properly*?.. Like you get on line and notice the person above you posted 2 hours ago, so like, you're too late.. *He or she has WON!!*


Oh yeah..try while m asleep dear..:teeth


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

U got it yeah.. i have to sleep to u know.. 

thanx re avatar complimentos


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

kaaryn said:


> U got it yeah.. i have to sleep to u know..
> 
> thanx re avatar complimentos


Hehe I mean try to win when m asleep...haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

humpty dumpty!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

popeye the sailorman..whoo hoo


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I think I can... I think I can... I think I can...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

_merlin's beard!!!_


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Hmmmmm, I see I still haven't won yet. :sigh


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

sorry mate..we r stuggling here too


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hoooooooooooshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

The person who posts below me thinks the dancing baby from Alley Mcbeal is funny.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I will win.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Raj wins!!!!!! Times up!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

THANks for givin us somethin to laugh at hiccups! Classic lmgo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

u makin me sick eatin all that popcorn toadlick. Can u eat sumpin else for a change plez?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

perhaps some m&ms (Mmmmm m&ms )


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haiyaa haiyaa


----------



## Yeezus92 (Dec 30, 2011)

do i win yet?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

no sorry...m here too


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

donald duck


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I am the winner, please stop posting now. Thank you for your cooperation. :yes


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^congrats on winning! ^________^

........never thought anyone would actually win thi...... oh.... errr....


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^I thank you for your praise, now that I have won.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

No more posts after this one!


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll have the final say on that!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

" i find your lack of faith disturbing. "


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

I am the true master!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

orly..


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Jump at my red capote! Out of the ring!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Cry some moar, I win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcornopcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

The poster below me loves to eat moldy toenails. Do I win now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes you do!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wink


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

The person below me thinks "Dharma & Greg" is funny.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

*You don't want to post anymore.*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Finally. I've finally won! :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Woo, I think I caught the last train out of here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Please be so kind as to refrain from posting after this post.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

How dare you!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

dance :banana dance 
jump :banana jump


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey Kaaryn m here tooo..haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

hey, raj (psst.. how'd we get rid of the toad)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

kaaryn said:


> hey, raj (psst.. how'd we get rid of the toad)


Really kaaryn..he is making losts of efforts....:teeth

dear Toad can u pls let us win lol!!!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:shock


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

shuuuu....


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:con


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hushhaaaa...!!!!!!!!...aei ya ooo


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

popeye the sailor man...whoo hoo...


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

raj..raj..raj


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:bat seeya..


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I need this! STOP POSTING! :bash


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

:whip


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I can eat more popcorn than you. opcorn opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Look a distraction.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Last win, threads post!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

m here..


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I've won, I will take my prize now. I'm not sure what it is but I've won it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^That pic was cute!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, thanx for the entertainment mr mug, cute pic :kiss


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey me thinks me won!! i havent been on computer since yesterday!! Should i get excited?? Start kissin my feet guys. R E S P E C T


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Okay, I've won, it's over. I'll thank you to stop posting now so I can maintain my victory status. :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Or not :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Can you handle 10 hours of cows?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Something has gone horribly wrong with this thread.. it is stuck on the same page.. who done it.. cmon fess up..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

thats seriously fkng hilarious tentative!!.. lmgo re clips..

oh you are such poor losers... 

Signing off, as previously acclaimed

THE WINNER!
4.40am

sweetest of dreams hehehe


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I've done it, I've finally won :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rofl


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll take my prize now :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

You can stop posting now, I've already won this thing ages ago. :wink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Ich bin siegreich, jetzt alle anderen unterlassen Sie bitte Posting,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Mr Mug said:


> Ich bin siegreich, jetzt alle anderen unterlassen Sie bitte Posting,


You wish, buddy boy. I won this thing, but no one wants to admit it since they know that if they admit I've won, I've won forever!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Bitte hör auf, ich habe bereits einen gewonnen.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nobody wins this thing, though Torlin would have "won" it a long time ago if I hadn't kept posting in it. So you can all thank me or this thread would be laying in the depths of the fun forums and we wouldn't be playing it right now. :kma


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:yayHappy new year !!! oh wait


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

No one wins this thing, yet. If I'm confident in anything it's that I can win this.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Ich bin an der spitze, wieder.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:no


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

t


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

did anybody miss me??? haha


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

^ Ah, nice to be back. But I'm still the winner. :yes


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heyo...Taarzan!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

Muahahaha!!! I love evil laughs, I win by the way. :evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:sus that's the closest thing I could find to a glare.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morning JC :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Mornin' TL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

*terminater voice* I'll be back. 8) those are supposed to be terminater glasses by the way.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm back.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## josen (Aug 20, 2011)

mwahaha look at all these posts and mine is the last of all of them


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I can't believe I won.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

coz u didnt..i won Mr.Mug


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

No I did. :b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh dnt forget u lost this thread lately...


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:stu


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe..popeye the sailor man....


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hhaha.....


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Whooo hooo....!!!!!......chase me now


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:yay 
:yay 
:yay 
:yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hehe...u r making me laugh now!!!
u r hilarious


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm not even doing anything funny :stu


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well I have some more posts left out of 50..urs will be over in some more then..i will post here again...haha...stop me if u can!! just kidding


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh mommy!!! Mr.Mug ...


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay I'm the winner. Everyone else can stop posting now, if you continue posting you'll make me sad :cry So ask yourself can you continue posting knowing the consequences?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Okay lol..today is ur day..tommorrow will be mine....the game still continues...party hard tonight!!!!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I have now won. All praise your new god.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh, it's one of these threads!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:um


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

O,o


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Guys, I mean really? Why are you bunch still trying, with me in the thread and all? Might as well give up. I am a natural born winner.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh it's like that, is it? Well It's on, buddy!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I just won it all. You guys actually thought you could put up a good fight? Laughable!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Joke's on you, pal. There is only room for one of us in this town! :cowboyemoticonthatdoesnotexist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Let's have it your way;

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't mind me taking the win while you are away, do you? :lol


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I've won, you can stop posting now. :yay


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Hahahaha, dream on! I am the one and *only* winner!


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Sure.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Heh!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I guess I win then


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:sus I suspect someone will post after me.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ You suspect correctly.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fly to the fire said:


> :sus I suspect someone will post after me.


do ya think?!? :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I love spam!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam

and opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I have won, all hail me. :nw


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

^ You should be hailing me for I have won.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

Not if I post after you. :kma


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Everyone who posts after me thinks the dancing baby from Ally Mcbeal is funny.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn 

__________________


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn 
heyo Mr.Mug..whats up??


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I win!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn 
i wish u could...hehe..haha


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn 
opcorn opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heya ho ho ho......


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha...popeye the sailorman..


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

avada cadavra....hehe its aharry potter spell...
yooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!

raj raj raj


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I think I've won now.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

SORRY mR.mUG...I m so sorry..i m here too


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn
:banana
opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

TorLin said:


> opcorn
> :banana
> opcorn


Bananas and popcorn, what an odd combo. :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Bananas and popcorn, what an odd combo. :b
> 
> opcorn


why is it odd ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bananas and buttered popcorn just doesn't sound like it'd go together well imo. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mr Mug said:


>


 OMG - shame on Miley! :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Last guy finishes First!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

*digs trench with mounted machine gun* I'm here to stay.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

You are not about to give up are you? How many of your 60,911 posts are made in threads like this? :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too many I'm sure 

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ha.


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:no


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I am winning
win Mr Mug win
A winner is me
I am winning


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:no


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Winning again :yay


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heeh Mr.Mug..i did miss u here


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ :b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

sorry meeeeeeeeeee again


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey Toadlicker where r u?? join us in the pool


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

popeye the sailorman


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I win


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

*'/34|-| 1'/\/\ \/\/1|\||\|1|\|9 4941|\|, 1 \/\/1LL \/\/1|\| 7|-|1$ 3\/3|\| 1Ph 17 74|<3$ /\/\3 U|\|71L 1'/\/\ 100 '/34r$ 0LD.*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:um


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey its not gonna work..m still alive


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe..harry potter


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heyo....


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

eating popcorns wont help too..haha


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

scooby cooooby dooooooooo


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

u cant scare me by this pics..m still here..haha


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

*There really needs to some sort of law to prevent morons from breeding.*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe u r funny Mr.Mug


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Winning :yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

AAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwWWWWWW.......i wish u could....haha


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

*PL3453 jU57 L37 /\/\3 \/\/1|\|.*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

now stop calculating hmmmm.......


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i will never let u win...!!!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Sooner or later you'll run out of posts.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i know u will run before i do


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I very well might.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^you on meth or just a bot?!? :shock You seem to post 24/7 now a days. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Insomnia :haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:rofl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Je suis gagnant.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

-/\_/\
( o o )
-0 0 () It's a cat.
(____)


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Noooooooooooo!!! I'm all out of posts!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

wot?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Boom.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

I do!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana digs opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I am now prime candidate to win. :nw


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No, me. :mum


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:boogie winning!


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

Woo and yay!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Winning.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heyo people missing me??
Mr.Mug,Toadlicker n Kaaryn..come out friends..


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Winning.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> Winning.


 hehe


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha..


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

All hail your new god :nw


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey Mr mug..u jut woke up??m here..haha..

i know u have been missing me


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm always awake. :lol


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

ohhh..i didnt find u here..was looking for u..!!! ur u shocked to see me here again??


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I really can't believe it :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

well i gotta go now..dnt worry u r still the first runner up..seeya soon:lol


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Bye. Now back to the business of winning.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe.......i hope u try harder now


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Winning again :yay


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

I win again :3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:rofl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:duck


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:nw


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:haha


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Winnar


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

o
/|\
/\


^
epic fail.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe!!! Is anybody still thinking that he is winning???
m back....come out now...


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Winning.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha..no dear!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Still winning.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

_*popeye the sailorman.....*_


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Arrrgh


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:kma


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nah 

i winning !


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

_Was _winning. :lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um :um


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:b ...popeye the sailor man....!!!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

We'll never win this thread


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth I guess yes!!!!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:eyes:eyes


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

crycrycrycry


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Devdas avatar rules. Makes me wanna start dancing myself.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Nope.avi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I won :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ you ruined my victory. :cry


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

winning.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that's what you think.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:nw


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:lol


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nobody's going to win....


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Except me.


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

You mean me.


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

VICTORY!!!!:boogie (well, for a short time, anyway...)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Every post after this one will make this kitten sad. So ask yourself, can you do that to this adorable kitten?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:twisted :twisted :twisted :twisted


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ I can't believe you did that to the kitten


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Caution: If shower gel gets in your eyes, rinse them with warm water.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

^____________________^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Add Content


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

CAUTION: 
Posting after the name "Chuck Norris" is a federal offense! 
CHUCK NORRIS!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:cry


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

ToadLiker is guilty of the federal offense of posting after Chuck Norris!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guilty as charged!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I win!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:yay winning ,for now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:rain


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ I love Star Wars. And winning :yay


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Winning, you are not, young grasshopper. (I totally just pulled that reference out of my ***)

Edit: As expected, a quick Google shows I am mixing up Star Wars and Karate Kid. Ah well, close _enough_, right guys?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

anybody missing me????????????


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Sure why not :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heyo Mr.Mug..i know u been missing me ..m here...
*Popeye the sailorman!!!*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha !!!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Posting makes this monkey sad, please think of the monkey.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

aaaw the monkey is so cute...heyo send him to me....


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Posting makes the monkey sad, unless I post for some unexplainable reason.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha....


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:int


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hug


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

o
/|
./\


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

|/\/\/\/\/\|
|\/\/\/\/\/|
|/\/\/\/\/\|
|\/\/\/\/\/|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:banana:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

TEAMS
ELBOW
ABOVE
MOVIE
SWEET 

Isn't that amazing? They're spelled the same across and down :yay


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

good morning everyone...


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Afternoon mam.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe how r u lol..


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm fine, and yourself?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

m feeling great Mr.Mug..there are plenty of good people around me..i hope i dnt annoy u..i just love teasing u here...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Neptunus said:


>


Dear Mods..sorry but the thread belongs to us..haha..i wont let u win ...:teeth


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Me oke You


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heyo...chasing me huh??


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Yup. :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

carry on..m here again


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

eating popcorns??...it cant help haha


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

anybody here???


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

I am invincible!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## cocochanell (Jan 17, 2012)

Come on we all know who the real winner is ITS ME!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:haha


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

good morning people!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

how much SAS popcorns are u gonna eat lol??


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

This much.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

send me some here lol.....n some chocolates too haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*popeye the sailorman*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heyo Toad,Mr MUg where r u??
look i have come..haha


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

popeye the sailorman...!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

popeye the sailorman....


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

it's always gotta be popeye..


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha..popeye the sailorman whoo hoooooo


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Raj.....


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:eek


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Is there actually a post limit? Or are we stuck in an never ending cycle? ;_; I just want my life back! BUT I NEED TO WIN!


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

SAS = Procrastination.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Dave UK (Nov 11, 2011)

:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Lynkz (Jan 7, 2012)

:clap Impossible!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

I win


----------



## Dave UK (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Ip, dip, dog sh!t, hairy fanny, juicy t!t


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey boys...!!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

hey girls...!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hello


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello Ashley!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hello dear..!! whats up? Chasing me again huh??


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hi Torlin...!! having fun??


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm having fun winning.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh o o o ..i m so sorry


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Me too. opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

sorry i cant share the Prize money with u..!!! haha

_Ashley_


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i think i have won now...!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

aaah mommy this cat...!!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Okay, winning again :yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

sorry Mr.Mug...
_*popeye the sailorman whoo hoo*_


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe..u cant get rid of me haha....


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I want to be reincarnated as a hedgehog, they're adorable. :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

no go for Popeye.....

*popeye the sailorman haha....*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"I find your lack of faith, disturbing"


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha...


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

No no no...haha


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes :yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

no no no..


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:haha


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

<- changed avatar...

NOW WHAT! vader has nothing on me!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## SlipDaJab (Dec 27, 2011)

Next person to post is cursed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm already cursed. :b


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Sure glad I missed out on that curse.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

:tiptoe


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I like boobs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

:wife


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes I'm still alive. Was a victim of hacking/identity theft. Damned morons with too much time on their hands.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

good morning everyone


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

<---- coolest avatar


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha..hi Torlin!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ashley1990 said:


> haha..hi Torlin!!


Hi


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

how r u doing??


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> how r u doing??


I'm feeling like a winner.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

well i think i already won!!!haha
_*popeye the sailor man...*_


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

No..


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

No...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah..


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

This thread has reached 400 pages of fun. :banana


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha..waiting for 1000th page


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Let's keep it going people...


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

*


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

The person who posts after me, will unfortunately curse these adorable puppies. We can only hope they have some semblance of morals.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hi


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

missing me anyone??


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stalker said:


>


What is it with this picture?! I don't get it!


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> What is it with this picture?! I don't get it!


It's trollface, one of those internet memes. Just google trollface and you'll find a ton of those pictures...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stalker said:


> It's trollface, one of those internet memes. Just google trollface and you'll find a ton of those pictures...


Creepy, not you Stalker, the meme. :lol


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Creepy, not you Stalker, the meme. :lol


*









*THAT is creepy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stalker said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a fake picture :lol. He needs to see a dentist.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

>>>>This is the last ever post!!<<<<


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Okay I'm winning. Quickly lock the thread, lock it! :lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

mm75 can come back, lock it, and claim the winning prize for himself lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^_^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

****Thread Lock Watch****

*BobtheSaint owns this thread. *

*:lol*


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi bob how are u :d


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hi


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

MiniKiwi said:


> Hi bob how are u :d


What's up? 8)


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

Nothing much just playing words with friends hbu


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

Give up now.:yes


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

Why?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

MiniKiwi said:


> Nothing much just playing words with friends hbu


Life is pretty good for me.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> ****Thread Lock Watch****
> 
> *BobtheSaint owns this thread. *
> 
> *:lol*


sorry Bob..that wont work:lol
m alive!!!!!!:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> sorry Bob..that wont work:lol
> m alive!!!!!!:boogie


That'd be my wish if I was a mod. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

:clap 
MEEEE!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hello!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

popeye the sailorman..


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

whoo hooooooooooooo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

ahem ahem!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:kma


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Raj


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

whats up..??chasing me huh??

:kma


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

how is ur day today??


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:int


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:doh


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

popeye the sailorman


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello, I've come to win!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

sorry buddy u r late..m here


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh really?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah sure


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha....just join us in this pool


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sure, I love swimming!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i dnt know swimming lol..!!! save me....from drowning..


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

But we're in a kiddy pool?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

thank god!! i was wearing glasses..hehe...nice to meet u


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hello Mr.Mug..missing me huh??


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

oke :yes :afr :boogie :teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:wife


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:wife :wife


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:wife :wife :wife


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:wife :wife :wife

:wife :wife :wife

:wife :wife


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No fair!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hug


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:nw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i luv u


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heyo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

good morning


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

It's so damn hot.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey Mr.MUg..whats up?????????


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

My conversational skills fail to conjure an answer.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha u r hilarious


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Really? What am I supposed to say to "What's up?" ? I read it, and my just went blank :lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:spam


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

ahem ahem!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

you were all deceived, i always win.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No, me!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi TL. How ya doin'?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey JC, Not too bad today. You?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Going through a 'Depressive phase' but I'll manage.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ya I know how that goes. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

you were all deceived.


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

MiniKiwi said:


> Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe m here u people..haha


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

please go to Ashley1990's profile and wish her a happy birthday.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hb


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yei i won today..haha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:group


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


opcornopcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:yay


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:clap


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's only been 24 hours! :afr Here we go......2012 is off and running :duck


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's only been 24 hours! :afr Here we go......2012 is off and running :duck


My God... When is the elections!?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:steam


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I win :yay


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"You were all deceived"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rawrguy said:


> My God... When is the elections!?


First Tuesday in November. It will be November 6 this year.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Hiccups said:


>


The most amazing thing I've seen this year. Wish I had a cat :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^me casually winning this thread


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


opcornopcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blush


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:flush


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:duel


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:rain


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

Magic bananas!!:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

miss ya juiceten


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Evo said:


>


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey, I love winning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

*Rigs post reply button with a bomb* :um


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

" _You were deceived. And now, your Republic shall fall. _"


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hi everyone..


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> hi everyone..


How was your birthday?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

It was boring but yesterday it was fun..i was so so so happy like a kid..it was really great..it happened to b Indian Holiday yesterday so wasnt here...u misse dme huh?? well m here now u can chase me again hehe...
what abt u BOB???


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Glad you had a good time.  I figured to take the day off on this thread on your birthday to try and let you win.. :boogie:boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks for that...m happy happy today!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> thanks for that...m happy happy today!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*accidentally wins thread* oops! :hide


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

SORYY eVO!!!! m alive..


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha...


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:spam


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

whoo hoo


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:door


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:spank


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Please sir, cease and desist :lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:bat


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:twak Are we going to have a problem?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:high5


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morning Darth Torlin! :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.........


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:drunk


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:wife


----------



## zerotohero (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## zerotohero (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

not this again.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:spank :whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:doh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:haha


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:flush


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hi Torlin whats up???


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

So... when do we know who wins?


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Meta14 said:


> So... when do we know who wins?


Well m I the winner here hehe!!!!:teeth


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry I have won!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

sorry Bob...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey cute People!!! dnt pull ur souls..meet the winner


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> hey cute People!!! dnt pull ur souls..meet the winner


That would be me!


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

The next person to post wears diapers. trollol.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

as long as i don't have to suck my thumbs in public 
diapers can be helpful  lol not a bad thing. lol

edit. sometimes u gotta go, u gotta go.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

HEY tORLIN..STILL STRUGGLING HUH???


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ashley1990 said:


> HEY tORLIN..STILL STRUGGLING HUH???


whats to struggling ?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Struggling to win....


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ashley1990 said:


> Struggling to win....


don't need to struggle, i am a winner


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

No, I am!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

SORRY bOB N tORlIN i really wish i could let u guys win..but i cant let..forgve me haha:teeth


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

me too i guess


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

If we keep this up I may reach 1,000 posts soon!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

and me to 3000....


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok, What did I win?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

ahem ahem...i guess i did win ..


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Hey boyyyyssss!!!!*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TorLin said:


>


John Matuszak


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe..hey millenniumman!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hi 

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hello


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

popeye the sailor man!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:duel


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe..nic pics lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn with :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:troll :whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wink


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Elliot17 (Jan 28, 2012)

Can you guys just let me win?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Elliot17 (Jan 28, 2012)

Damn i lost o wait


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:nw


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Elliot17 (Jan 28, 2012)

Winning like charley sheen downloaded sas cuz bored as a fiend


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:stu


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:doh


----------



## social phobiatic (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

how _you _ doin'?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:x


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## social phobiatic (Jan 28, 2012)

will this even end? who will win?


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

tohellandback said:


> how _you _ doin'?


no. how _you_ doin'?


----------



## social phobiatic (Jan 28, 2012)

yey


----------



## social phobiatic (Jan 28, 2012)

yey


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:spank


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

8)


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:wife


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I feel like I just looked at a flicker book of emoticons 0_o

there is a family of funny little emotional yellow heads roaming around in my mind 0_0


----------



## social phobiatic (Jan 28, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

winnerrrrrr :clap


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pft 50 post per day...

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

toad loves his opcorn

*puts hot sauce in toad's popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You sob! :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

<3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:idea


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*puts hot sauce in Toad's popcorn while hes not looking


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:eek


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

<3


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:flush


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Hey guyssssss!!!!!!*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Ashley


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

good morning!!! how r we doing today??


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think it's safe to say no one will ever win this thread. So let's all just stop posting and let me win.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> I think it's safe to say no one will ever win this thread. So let's all just stop posting and let me win.


 :no ahem ahem..!!!!! what did u say??:teeth


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I won


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*soooooooorrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyy*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

What?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

u dint won hehhe...n cant till m alive....


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

****Thread Lock Watch****

You'll never win.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh really????


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Really. :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh no!!!:lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Give up yet?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Naaaaaaaaaaaah..!!!! who said???*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:haha


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

lol, this is so cool.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Hello everyone!!!!*


----------



## social phobiatic (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## social phobiatic (Jan 28, 2012)

ive been here since yesterday, posting


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Sorry lol..i am here since months......*


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

****Thread Closed****


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*oh yeah????*

i dnt think so..hhehe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

ashleyyyyyy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

whats up???


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Me n me!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## social phobiatic (Jan 28, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Heyo guys....!!!! chasing me huh????*


----------



## social phobiatic (Jan 28, 2012)

The WOLF is FASTER than the BUTTERFLY


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

:um don't mind if I do


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Last post

There, according to the thread title, I've won.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where'd ya go Torlin? What no more stealing my popcorn in the morning? :sus


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Lalala


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Any popcorn left?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Always! :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn :banana :evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

uumm hey..anybody here???


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Evo said:


>


He's make a rude gesture with his left hand :um


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

+1


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

OMG!!! WHAT THE HELL IS THAT!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Heyo everyone....here comes Ashley!!!!*


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Indeed.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

So..............hows stuff? _(The vertex appertaining to my loquacious finesse)_


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

m good n u??


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm fine..............??? Okay now, where do I go in a conversation from here? :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

well i guess u r having fun on this thread


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Nearly all my post go into this thread.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

50% of mine daily...still cant win..but yeah cant let anybody else win


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i love u all but i win.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't expect win, I'm just hoping to :haha


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:boogie


----------



## social phobiatic (Jan 28, 2012)

........


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## social phobiatic (Jan 28, 2012)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..........


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

lol


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

asdhasdjkhmndbsfjkashdlasjdaskd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:whip


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:boogie


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i <3 u


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:rofl


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

I might buy a pie today.

hmm


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Evo said:


>


:rofl


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Dancing parrots. Always a winner.


Hey, 700th post. Woo, time well spent


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

a pers0n said:


> I might buy a pie today.
> 
> hmm


I _did_ buy a pie today.

Nom


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Evo said:


>


:lol wut


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome. A banana dressed as a bat


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i will always win


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Mwhahahahaaaaaaa!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe...chasing me huh??


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:b


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

boo !!! hehe


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

In accordance with the Gregorian calender in most countries, I doth pronounce it to be the first day of February.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i win


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

sorry


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

u should be.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe i guess yes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

not really


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my jedi banana will win All


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe sorry but my butterfly wont like it


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Aaah some more people dancing for winnig this thread


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*SOME MORE NEW PEOPLE..*
*HEY eVO DNT INVITE SOME MORE PEOPLE PLSSSSS*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

me. win


----------



## social phobiatic (Jan 28, 2012)

------------


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ How many of your posts do you suppose you use in this thread?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:um Perhaps other threads would like your attention too :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

RIP Don Cornelius


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:whip


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> ****Thread Closed*** *


****Thread Lock Warning*** :lol*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil 
*overwrites the thread lock*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## JadedAm (Dec 28, 2011)

I win!!!


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

:twak

I win!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

_poepeye the sailorman_


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Olive Oyl and her boyfriend who's name I forgot.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

popeye


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

woot woot :banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

man what kind of smiley effect is this..u r good at it Evo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

wow...Evo u rock


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i win 

:evil :banana


----------



## social phobiatic (Jan 28, 2012)

see the 2 attachements
"k"?


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ oh lala


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I WANT THIS !


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hhaha i really laughed..is that called a kitty chick??


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sup ?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

popeye the sailorman!!


----------



## social phobiatic (Jan 28, 2012)

see the 5 attachments

"k"?


----------



## social phobiatic (Jan 28, 2012)

see the attachment 

"k"?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil

going to sign up for classes today. i will be at school


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Good for you.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:banana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I win again.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sas im home ! 
posting time!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm back!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

m back too


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blush


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey Evo..!! whats up


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello Ashley :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

how is ur day


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Fine.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Popeye the sailorman!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow he looks dashing...popeye the sailorman...!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Win


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

who said Win??


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Me!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

sorry BOb..its me


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hehe


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe...this is the fourth hehe on this page


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hehe

Edit: Lol post 666


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hehe


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

HEHE


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hehe


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

HEHE ..INTERESTING..

NOW 

haha


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Haha!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

<3


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

HAHA


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ pika


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

|o| tie fighter 

:evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ banana clan


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo is going bananas! :bananas


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*hot sauce in Toads popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You did that one already, didn't work but it did taste nasty.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i posted something about mm75 in a thread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

fuzzball is the devil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr:whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I win!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hi EVO!!!
missing me????
good morning


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hehe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

It's afternoon here.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

good afternoon then...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I am the winner :yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

ahem ahem..!!!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

u got it..haha


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Soorry Ashley...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

sorry bob


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

>-< xwing


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

sorry Torlin


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm not sorry :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

why???


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I....Uh................No, I've got nothing.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

paopeye...poyeye will b angry Mr.Mug


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Popeye will be angry at me?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Mr Mug said:


> Popeye will be angry at me?


Yeah ..he will eat all spinach at ur kitchen haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> Yeah ..he will eat all spinach at ur kitchen haha


It's a good thing there's no spinach here then.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr:whip


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Mr Mug said:


> It's a good thing there's no spinach here then.


I will ask him to send Bruce there


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm not familiar with this Bruce person of whom you speak.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heh ..suspense..its a Bruce suspense


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Er... did someone say Bruce?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heh..aah u revealed his secrets


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Okay the suspense I never saw is gone and I can get back to winning. :yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

ahem ahem not yet


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Okay........Now.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

naah


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

whoo hoo..i m winning


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

No I am.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

no no no..its me


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's me.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

well popeye told me that i won this Thread..hehe


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I take it you're a fan of Popeye.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

since i was a kid Sir


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Please don't call me sir, it makes me feel old :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

okay Mr.Mug....


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I feel young again :yay Though to be honest Mr makes me feel old as well. Why did I pick Mr Mug as a name. I can change it right?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

well i feel like a kid now..hhaha


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

naaaaaah..oh no..no no no!!!!!!
haha....


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

haha :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley..ashley..ashley:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Bob Bob Bob :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley..ashley..ashley:clap:clap:clap:clap 

Ashley..ashley..ashley:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Bob Bob Bob :boogie :boogie :boogie

Bob Bob Bob :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:b hey BOb..trying to win???? keep on...i will ask SAS Owners to provide u a consolidation Prize hehe...kidding


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

What do you mean, Ashley? I just won! :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

when a decade ago??:lol:lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> when a decade ago??:lol:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

right now?? ahem ahem


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

****Thread Lock Watch****

Watch out!!! :um


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh yeah???


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

wow i can still post in a closed thread.... :um
i guess i have super natural powers or..i am the winner of this thread haha:lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

No, I'm the winner!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha...popeye the sailor man


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Just kidding! :haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

oke:whip


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I just spat on the floor, because that's the sort of person I am.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where'd ya go Torlin? :sus


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm still here


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

so am i !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Dirty Diana !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ hot sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I are still alive. Good day to you TL


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:lurk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

May the schwartz be with you!


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

curing myself of the "post-count-#-of-the-beast"!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

here comes Ashley!!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

lightsout said:


> curing myself of the "post-count-#-of-the-beast"!


You no longer have 666 posts! :clap

Sorry, Ashley, Bob wins. :teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

sorry Bob...m alive yet


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Me too. :banana


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

PoPeYe ThE SaIlOrMaNNN!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Evo said:


> Hello










Sup Fry.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh really?????????


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hehe i guess no


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe evrybody is missing the winner..

aaaw guys m here.....


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

bob u always miss me no.......here i m


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

You're still here Ashley?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yep m at cafe


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Eat up!opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

having some pizza?? m hungry....


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm eating breakfast. Just woke up. :yawn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

what..good morning..its 8:30 pm here..what r u having??


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Lol it's 9 AM here! I'm eating some sausage and bacon.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i dnt even know what they look like..u cook on ur own??


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Sometimes I do cook...but this was some food served at my school.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

well its 7th feb here n there??


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> well its 7th feb here n there??


Yup. :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mornin' Torlin. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Swampass makes me sad :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Lala


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I, uh, yeah, um........yeah.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

As long as I have posts left I'll never give up.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

So? Uh..........??? Hi?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

oke:whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Helliyoooooooo


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello and meet the winner!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Just let me know how long is the queue..i need to spare time for meeting everyone...


aaah the winner has many tasks to accomplish....
next plzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey BOb m tired of giving autographs ..haha...aaah mommy so many fans...what to do..??


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

You can just let me win...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I love this little broccoli tree!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heyo bobbbbbbbb!!!!!!!!!:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

naah no no naah...naah Evo naah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello Ashley


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heyo..whats up?? enjoying??


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello Ashley and Evo!! :banana


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hi whats up???whats u doing??had dinner??


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ate dinner a long while ago. I'm getting kinda sleepy here lol :yawn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

gudnite bob!!!!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Later Ashley...I'll be back!


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:eek


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Good morning..buddies


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

When Ashley comes,nobody can dance...okeeeiiiiiiiii haha:teeth


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I can dance! :boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:wifewhich dance style huh????


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Perhaps he prefers this:


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Haha...funny:teeth


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

rawrguy said:


> Perhaps he prefers this:


Ohh yeah. :teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Missing me????


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

popeye wishing u a 'Happy Vallentines Day'


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I still won...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

He says - ' I will drop this on u if u dnt stop teasing Ashley1990 here'


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

look what my mouse did to her...!!!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:haha


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> look what my mouse did to her...!!!!!


Don't mess with my cat!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:kmalook my mouse doesnt listens to me BOb


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

This is so much fun...:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oeeeiii bob...relax....


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Where you at Ashley? I'm still here!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oeeeeiii booom!!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

All Bob does is:


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Its really fun to b here today..thanks bob..i really laughed today..but I wont let u win still


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> Its really fun to b here today..thanks bob..i really laughed today..but I wont let u win still


Thanks to you too, you were quite funny. I'll be back lol.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

seeya soon..we will mess on this thread again


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

:clap:blank:yes:b:|:teeth:um:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I love gifs :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ That looks so much like me it's not funny.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

So you wear blonde wigs, huh? :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hellliyyyyyyyyooooo ashley is back here....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> Hellliyyyyyyyyooooo ashley is back here....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heyo people..i guess u didnt fight for first runne rup trophy..meet the thread winner...
oh oo o..no autographs please..m tired


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oooeeeeiiiiii shuuuuh


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil :banana


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

holla


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey Mr.Mug where were u huh???:|
i missed the runner up here hehe..haha..:b
buddy is everything fine??i didnt see u here..??:blank
thinking og giving up here haha??:sus
well a mouse is waiting for u on page 461


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> hey Mr.Mug where were u huh???:|
> i missed the runner up here hehe..haha..:b
> buddy is everything fine??i didnt see u here..??:blank
> thinking og giving up here haha??:sus
> *well a mouse is waiting for u on page 461*


My cat ate it. :lol


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I saw a dead rat and some sort of hamster. :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

he is reincarnated into a big mouse now..where is ur cat???

hey kitty come out..


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Mr Mug said:


> I saw a dead rat and some sort of hamster. :lol


 :teeth:teeth he is back..!!! save ur cats people..:b


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Really? What is that thing? Is it really a rat? I'm never gonna sleep again :afr


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i guess yes..!!:yes
i googled for a big rat..it came to say hi to u then...:um

dnt b afraiid:sus..

_*hey poppy dnt hurt Mr.Mug n Bob...just chase their cats then i will take care of them myself hehe:idea:b*_


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> i guess yes..!!:yes
> i googled for a big rat..it came to say hi to u then...:um
> 
> dnt b afraiid:sus..
> ...


Meet my giant cat.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*do u wish me to send this behind u huh???????*


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Kitty


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

when he becomes angry his body shrinks n colour changes n he runs to bite....


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Don't mess with my cat!


----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*this is my doggy's friends..*

hey dnt be angry at* BOB* please..!!!!!!!!!haha


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

is this ur cat bob?????:teeth:teeth:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*hello Falco.....*


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

My kittens have gotten past the trap. They're so smart...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

whose kitttttty is this huh??????????/


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

It isn't mine.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

meow meow..


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Meow...I win.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Meow


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Hi evo*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello Ashley


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

who said i win???


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

My therapist says I'm a bad kisser.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol he is saying hello to u Bob N EVo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

seeyya guys..i have to go for now...have a good night!!!
i will b back in some hrs....bye bye....


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

It's been fun...as usual.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i was laughing for almost six minutes continuously,my stomach is aching 
N cheeks have turned pink..thanks a ton to u guys..


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:wife


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I win.........................um................Yeah.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay........Again.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*ashley1990 is the winner..u got it???????*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe m naughty always..its fun teasing u guys..


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Epic beard man always wins.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

supergal always wins hehe!!!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:stu What does it mean?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

rainbow n rainbow's shadow


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

run!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

all guys chase Ashley1990


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Bob wins


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

After Ashley bob...


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

1,200 posts :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

congrats bob!!!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Whoo hoo!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:squeeze


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

All hail your new god :nw


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

dnt pul ur souls people..Ashley is here..


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey Mr.Mug I want to thank u today..for some days I had been really sad..teasing u guys is fun definitely..m happier ...u helped me too here..thanks to u buddy


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Well............If you're serious, then I'm glad I could help :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yes i am really....!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Good for you Ashley!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Amazing talent right here, kinda wish I could do it.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

:um


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:evil


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

:no


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:whip


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Bleh!!!


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

Not so fast!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Evo said:


>


Wow - that's risqué!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where'd Torlin get off to? :con


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

Not today, Commies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:spank


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hello everybody...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Ashley


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hello buddy...!!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Hiya


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

so how is ur sunday??here is monday morning...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello Ashley..


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heyo bob!!!

hey people back off ..Or i will burn u off


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> heyo bob!!!
> 
> hey people back off ..Or i will burn u off


Chill out!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

here comes my elephant!!!!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:nw


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

wanna have some..its winner's party


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

No thanks, I'm more of a cake person.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:whip


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

ashley asley...OMG why people love u so much??


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry Ashley...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh really Bob...??


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

rawrguy said:


>


thanks for dance party dear....yeah m happy to b winner..


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Here comes big bad Bob to ruin your fun with fire...I win! :evil :evil


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I shall rescue you princess!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

wanna run bob???


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry fellas, she's coming with me :steam :twisted


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

come to me baby


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:yes:yes


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha bob so u gave up????


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heyo bob..!! wanna dance with him??


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

no prob...:boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

which song u both would like hon??


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Anything would be fine...:boogie


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

Victory shall be mine.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i wish u coulkd but old buddies are here as well haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

oke:spank:whip


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

he gets angry when anybody else posts on this thread.....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:spank


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heyo Falco...is there any arrangement for dance too??


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

lets party Evo..i know how happy u r for me..isnt it????????


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

boB..HI U R AWAKE??


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Awake and alive!


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come back Torlin! :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where'd everybody go? :sus


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:cup:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Will u be my girlfriend Mr.Mug:lol


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> Will u be my girlfriend Mr.Mug:lol


I don't think that's possible :haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:spank:whip


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:love will u be my girlfriend EVo???pls..:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey Buddy how r u doing today?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I think I may have put a little to much salt on this fish.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

And comics goes again:


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hello people looking for something??...!!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oooooooeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey Evo..u r not serious abt my proposal huh???


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm a thread killer so I *know* this will be the last post.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You are correct sir! :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

:teethToad wants to win this thread badly:evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

I liked this one


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


>


wanna dance more???:teeth


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

nice try Ashley...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

for u bob..


now leave my thread alone


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

My cat will take it.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

save ur cat bob.....here is a superdog!!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

That dog better stay back!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

he will spread web around ur computer hehe...go spidy go...get him


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice vid, Falco.

Back on topic:










Everyone leave and never post on this thread again or I will blow this mother up. :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

My bomb is prettier. :b


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


>


its me lol...haha:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

another bomb guys!!!!!!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hello wanna meet me???









booombbbbbbb!!!! lets run together.......


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Still winning :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

.00.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

They were the only keys I could reach without getting out of bed. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Winner!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:duck


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

opcorn opcorn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:um


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hail ur princess!!!!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

she has come to fight for me here...!!!! yooooooooooooo..lets see comes to get ur back..hehehe hahah hehehe


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

OMG


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Moar gifs. (Of bouncing women)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

wont let u win..he is always watching u..haha


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> wont let u win..he is always watching u..haha


Sorry. :eek


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

win. finally


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

sorry new buddy....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

Who would like to take over "win" from these guys?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

falco said:


> Who would like to take over "win" from these guys?


Watch out for Chuck Norris.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey falco...wanna win??


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I just won lol


----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> hey falco...wanna win??












Ones who saw movie, will understand


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

dnt laugh at Bob pls...


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

he says Ashley won !!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

TL really wants to win, eh?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm just bored, so I play the games with you people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

That means I'm entertaining :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Eh~!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I WIN
no I win,
No, I win,
NO, I WIN!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> I WIN
> no I win,
> No, I win,NO, I WIN!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:lurk


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I said i win!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

When are you going to accept that I WIN!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I said i win!!!!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Accept it already.

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> When are you going to accept that I WIN!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay.............Again.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

lol


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

avoidobot3000 said:


>


OMG that goes back to 2007-2008. Note the showcase podium. :lol

:fall - Drew Carey has been host for five years already.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

PEOPLE PLEASE!
Just submit to my winning!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe...gudmorning people......


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome, Ashley


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

back off people!!!!
My boyfriend will petrify u all hehe....


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:wtf


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

When? Whhhheenn will thiss ennd?! :bash

I don't think anyone is going to win lol. It is just going to go on forever!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

It may never end...this thread has been going on for years


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

winnam thread-um!!!! this is the new spell ...Harry texted me today...!!!
i won guys...!!!!!:kma


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

Spell broken! :evil


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Spell-um toot-um bond-um..


my spell cant be cut.. hehe....


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

No it can't... But I can keep braking the chain.

Muhahaaaa 

:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

it can bind everything.......


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

Imagin something un-bindable.

Yes, it is me. I win :clap


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

what abt it???


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

XDD

Im a Titan.. I can kill Gods you know? 

Yep, yep I still win


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

Titan needs a massive cup of tea.

I will return, don't you worry! :tiptoe


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh my god.....!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am Great Ashley, did u pay ur *magic sales tax this month??*

if no then,make sure its done..or I will snatch all ur *powers......*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

......hehe


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

I have payed my magic taxes. 

Heheh. Is that Tea or Coffee in that pic? 

A Titan's power can never be taken.. 

It.. just can't be done :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

see my powers...they will burn u hehe:lol


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

Uh oh.

Ahh.. ermm, okay.

Oh forget it. I stalled, I can't think of anything... you win.. atm

:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

Your lightning is no match for mine!

See that power? Unbeatable :yes


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh mommy...!!!!!!!

i m not scared..my army will tackle u..hehe...


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh really!? 

:lol I'll get my Titan friends rounded up! :group 

We'll see then!! 
Pure firepowa!! :evil


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

here somes my tiny poppy...
go ahead.....get 'em all...hehe..now i see!!!


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

:no A dragon? Cute.. Nahh.. it would look like 10cm against me & meh Titan buddies.

Awesome picture btw.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

nice to meet u buddy..i really loved it..u r interesting....


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

I knew I'd win.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

aaa aa aa..no nope naaaah..who said..its me just Ashley buddy


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

If you say so.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i won!!!!!!!!! i won..lets party..dnt worry there is arrangement for free tickets


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Evo said:


>


 How'd you get the dog?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:boogie:clap:yes:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:yay
:steam
:eyes
:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:sus


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:flush:thanks


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:boogie:clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:boogie:clap


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Not enough Charlie Sheen in here.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I freakin hate hot weather.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oye hoye soniyoooooosssssss!!!
here comes Great Ashley!!!!!!

Greetings all..having fun on my Thread huh???


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

That I am


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Popeye texted me last night* - _'Dear Ashley!! i know people are teasing u on that thread.but u dnt worry abt it.i know u ahve already won.so let them post,coz its uselesss'_

_good luck Ashley!!!!!_





_:kma_


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Popeye water pistol. :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!1!11!!!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

whooos no spiderman is getting angry ...we will make a cocoon around ur keyboard Mr.Mug....


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

That's okay, I've got plenty spare :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i will ask him to cut power of ur home....wait till he comes..oh mommy!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Wouldn't cutting the power to my house be more of a villain kinda thing? I don't know if Spiderman is gonna go for that. :b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

atleast it will shut ur Pc or lappy for a day or two


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

So you're saying you want me to leave?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

nope i want u to accept i have won hehe....its agame..i love u guys here..


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> nope i want u to accept i have won


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe...yep yeeep yeppi yea yeah yeaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, I have no hope considering it's almost 3am here and it's what? 1pm or so there? You win... For tonight.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

whooo hooo..its 4:25 pm


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Toppington said:


>


LMAO! :lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey JC, haven't seen you around in a while. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:high5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey TL. Have a lot of things going on at the moment. Looking for a new place, interviewing potential roommates. All pretty nerve wracking stuff, but not something I can avoid.

I hope you're having a good weekend buddy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey JC, same to you. Take 'er easy or any way you can get 'er.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

[spoiler=]I Win this thread[/spoiler]

[spoiler=Yo Dawg]I Heard you like[spoiler=]Spoilers[spoiler=]Spoilers within spoilers? = Spoilception[/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler]


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> I Win this thread


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

hiya TL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey JC, two days in a row you must be doing better or just more bored than usual to show up here again?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Actually doing much better now. I began a taper from Klonopin and the withdrawal was simply hell. So I went back to my regular dose. I do need to get off of it eventually, but now is not the time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh that's cool. Ya I hate meds I threw mine away in '03 and haven't went back, I wouldn't recommend it for everyone though lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:blank......:clap


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:yay winning :yay


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

fly to the fire said:


> :yay winning :yay












I'm having a blast with all of this Phoenix Wright nostalgia.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

So, how's everyone doing?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Meta14 said:


> So, how's everyone doing?


Turrible.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

win....for now.

oh i'll be back lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh no..well Ashley is back...!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:shock


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hide


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

oke


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

AnnaBellaDuff said:


> Won!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

GameGuy said:


>


Oh, come on. Have some originality. :twak


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

won!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*popeye the sailorman..*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I think ive won


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

jJoe said:


> I think ive won


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:roll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:|.........:clap


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I win


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No...
I WIN!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> No...
> I WIN!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I win damnit!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Nope. :lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:ditto


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Hola.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee......see who is back here...back off people..

hehe gm everyone...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hiii EVVVOOOoooooo..missing me know..i knew it...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Ashley


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hi Evo...!!! sup???


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Evo and Ashley!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oye BOb..its sleep time there...let me win


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I may have to sleep too...haha


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## CityslickerCody (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

*.*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i will wear them soon if u guys dnt stop...!!!!!

:whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

aye evo.......i* won..!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where'd everyone go? :sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nobody likes me, everybody hates me...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:b:clap:teeth:yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## CityslickerCody (Feb 23, 2012)

Bazinga


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## CityslickerCody (Feb 23, 2012)

:b


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

CityslickerCody said:


> Bazinga


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

oke:whipoke:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Posty post


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm winning I'm winning, I'll have to get a mod to close the thread *goes and asks mod*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

WOAH, where did you come from??!!! ^ i thought they had closed this thread!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I win!!! :yay


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

who dares to post after me :bat:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

~


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Before I call it a night...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:kiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

oke:whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:spank:whip


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

8)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

nope Evo...m here....!!!!!!! u miss me always..hehe...
Popeye wishing u gud afternoon!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hello buddy..i might b back after na hr..busy day today...have fun on my thread


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


>


I'll be the first to admit that I laughed *WAY* harder than I should have. Man, I'm such a kid.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Toppington said:


> I'll be the first to admit that I laughed *WAY* harder than I should have. Man, I'm such a kid.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


>


Mmm. That one didn't quite do it for me. Later guys.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where's everyone go? :sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:duel


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Winning! :d


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

...:|...:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Bazinga.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Losm said:


> Bazinga.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sas


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

lol


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Toppington said:


>












:b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey guys having fun on my Thread huh????....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Congrats on 3000 posts Ashley! :clap :clap


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Losm said:


> :b


 I... I am undone...


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

boom


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi everyone


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

win.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:um


BobtheSaint said:


> Congrats on 3000 posts Ashley! :clap :clap


aaw..i didnt notice yet.:um.thanks bobby..whoo hoo 3000 posts...whoo hoo yeiii


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Jr189 said:


> win.


huh???? looking for me..?:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

popeye..o o o popeye..he is on the way..run everybody!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:nw


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


> :nw


*Now ur Princess is Happy!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


>


*Any wishes..diamond,jewels,rings....any?????????*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Vote for Ashley!!!!!!!...hehe...oh boys...*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Hellloooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Heinz


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*oye stop making noise here..haha*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

oke


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Wanna play badminton Evooooooooooo????*
*holla.........*


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Heinzzzzz


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Neutrino said:


> Heinzzzzz


*Heyo new buddy...hows u????*
*hi am Raj*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> *Wanna play badminton Evooooooooooo????*
> *holla.........*


Yes please!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

modern bat n ball for u!!!!!!!hehe haha...


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

u cant win guys..hehe..let me have some salad now..!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm winning!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Bob


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello there, Evo


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> *Heyo new buddy...hows u????*
> *hi am Raj*





Ashley1990 said:


> u cant win guys..hehe..let me have some salad now..!!!!


Hello  nice salad, lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe..its Raj..always the winner....yo boys..!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> hehe..its Raj..always the winner....yo boys..!!!!!!!!


:no


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Bob is the winner!

Me and Evo posted at the same time lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*nope BOB is a model..Ashley is the winner..!!*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Right you are Ashley...but I'm still the winner!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

u bob the Model...
its me Ashley The winner


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I can be both lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

nope choose one...


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I'll take model lol, it'll bring more fame than winning this immortal thread!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yep go for it


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

no problem lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Hehe Ashley won again!!!!*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

almost won..


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

are u sure???


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

You've won too Ashley...2nd place that is


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh really..i thought u were next to me..hehe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

holla


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oye.........!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where'd ya'll go? It used to be busier around here. :b


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> Where'd ya'll go? It used to be busier around here.


Hola.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yo dood.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## 16 Bars (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## iwanthelp1030 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey bannannna:d


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

You all lose.


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> huh???? looking for me..?:sus


I found you!! oh and I win.


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Jr189 said:


> oh and I win.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

holla people back off my thread..yo here comes Ashley


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley won!!!!!!!!!! yeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Here's your award, Ashley!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:duelheya bobby..wanan fight??

:haha


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

No problem. :bat


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Oyeeeeeeeeeee....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* 

:wife


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hushhaaa...!!!!!!!...get off my thread u boys!!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

come out people..!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

1


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha..u cant win..she is too laughing at u guys..!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice tryy...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*whoo hoo SAS trophy is mine..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

lets dance now..

Ashley Won!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

PoPeYe tExTeD Me tODAY:yes:yes.............


hey Ashley !!! ask these guys to get off ur thread..i have had some extra spinach today..ask them to back off ASAP!!!!:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anybody out there?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh lonesome me. :rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Toad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I win!!!:yay


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey Evo,
Why'd you change your Avatar. The other one was better I think.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Boom.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No... I do


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Hey Evo,
> Why'd you change your Avatar. The other one was better I think.


Hey, which avatar?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay says the man who wins.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

My chicken is kicken my roosters chicken lickin bikin.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Didn't win. Whoops!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Evo said:


> Hey, which avatar?


Give us Fry back!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Hey boysss!!!*


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:blush Hi


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Where have u been Mr.Mug....???*


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I've been playing Sims 3 all day. :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Okeei no probs!!!! popeye was asking for u..he bought some candies for u... :lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I'll be back later, guys! :yawn


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

nope i win HAHAHAHA!!! :banana


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> Okeei no probs!!!! popeye was asking for u..he bought some candies for u... :lol


Not here he didn't.


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

i win still Mr. Mug hahaha :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

wake up guys!! i ahve won....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

jokes...!!!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

The next person to post after me will make me sad. :cry Can your conscience handle that? I don't think so.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm crying now, I hope your victory was worth the unstable emotions of a sweet young man.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:cry


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Dnt cry Mr.Mug...i will buy some candies for u when i will get the prize mony..!!!

have this for now...


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

:banana :yay !!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey Evo!! u dare make Mr.Mug cry huh??? 









Dnt cry Mr.MUg!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm slightly disappointed that the bears have other peoples names on them :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

they were mine...i sent them to u....


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

lol :teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

ashley will beat u!! i u post again..(lol)


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey. What's goin' on?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll never stop posting.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley always wins!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

YO ASHLEY U ROCK!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

NOPE eVO I DNT WNAT ANY MORE CHEESE NOW..!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:kiss


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


> :kiss


 OH MOMMY!!! :blush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:cuddle


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

aSHLEY bRANDED New AVatars launched!!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe..i won i won!!!!! yeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh lonesome me. :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I win, says the winner. Me. :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hoooooooooray!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:duck


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Social Anxiety Forum > Discussion > Just For Fun

Cornbread


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

So then. How is err body doin today??


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

First.. oh wait


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Y'all are loosahs essept for TL. hey! wheres muh TL at? Hey TL how's it goin?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Still just me after an hour? well then. I guess I ww I w I wwi I WIN! _nothing_


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Still just me after an hour? well then. I guess I ww I w I wwi I WIN! _nothing_


Not anymore you don't.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Snow Patrol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

ashley wins!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:no


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yo ashley We all know this!!!!
it was on front page of Aqua Newspaper...!!!!! ---- 
*'''Ashley1990 the upcoming SAS Star...!!!!!''*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Yay Ashley...I see you want to be a celebrity too 

But I'm the winner though.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yo Ashley!!!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Bob wins...


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I am winner


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

no no no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Back later, I got me some cooking to do.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

well i am really fine!!! atleast i can save some money at party stuffs now....Mr.Mug....i will call u soon 
SAS party will b huge stuff now.....


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Next person who posts will have a baby seal clubbed and fed to white supremacists in their honor.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Something was sacrificed in my honor? I feel, accomplished.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, damn. It was a good attempt, no?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

That it was.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe guys sup??
a new fish in SAS pool??


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Pfft, I'm not a fish. I'm a cephalopod.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

ashley ashley ashley!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Meow! Says Mr Cat.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe Meow mr.Mug


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey Squidlette!!! there is a mouse waiting for u at page no.461


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Indeed.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I win.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Mr Mug said:


> I win.


No, I win. :yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


> No, I win. :yay


 oh u!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

back of my thread now!!! everybody is laughing at u guys!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

its my cheese..!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

well done..


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

*steals Toad Lickers toad*

I'm not NOT licking toads now....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Damn you pants! Why should I have to wear a belt to hold you up? You suck, and all your friends hanging up in the closet, I hate you too. But I love you Mr Jacket, and all your jackety friends :love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

So, you like hats? :lol


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

~


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi TL! Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Toppington said:


>


Well done Bro...now some Belly dance pls...Jk..


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Raj


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hi EEEeeeevvVVVVVVOOOOoooooooo


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey Raj!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:evil


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey micky!! pls dnt laugh..these guys are my frenzzz...i know they are good people...just tease me here...Ashley has won..they know it very well!!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Ashley...............*


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*oh c'mmon guys...how much u r gonna ull ur soulx now!!!*
*Accept ur defeat*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Hey my best friend was just on phone....he was asking in which country u live..she has said a hi to you all!!*


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> *Hey my best friend was just on phone....he was asking in which country u live..she has said a hi to you all!!*


Hello from USA! :banana


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

India...!!!!...Ashley The Superstar!!! lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

guys go home now...Ashley has won!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:duel
... later...
:drunk


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

^_____________________________________________________^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:idea...

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Puppy loves toast.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:duck


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:no


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

~


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I always have my eye on this thread, always! :lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:nw


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

_always_


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I've got 19 minutes left till what will hopefully be unrelenting horror, and I'm spending them all on this thread.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

!


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

I WIN!!

What if a mod posted last and then locked this thread? :lol


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

kanra said:


> I WIN!!
> 
> What if a mod posted last and then locked this thread? :lol


You're giving them ideas!


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Toppington said:


> You're giving them ideas!


 No! Daym! :duck


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

2000 posts!!! :yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Always Watching :sus


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Boom


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HurtsDonut (Dec 2, 2011)

it's over, last post baby :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where ya'll at? :stu


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

~


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I win!!! :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay Double Yay:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay:yay:yay


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

@[email protected]


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Go away! :wife


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

I wanna win ^_^ please dont post


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

~


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I wanna win I wanna win I wanna win


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

boo!!!! till Ahsley is alive..no!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Do you suppose you'll still be posting on this thread 5 years from now?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

No no no!!!

*till the day I am dead lol!!!! m a lifelong SASer..u will see this:teeth:teeth*


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> No no no!!!
> 
> *till the day I am dead lol!!!! m a lifelong SASer..u will see this:teeth:teeth*


:um Wait? Was that a yes or a no?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Mr Mug said:


> :um Wait? Was that a yes or a no?


*Its a big yyeEEYEYEESSSSssssssssss:clap:clap:yes*


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> No no no!!!
> 
> *till the day I am dead lol!!!! m a lifelong SASer..u will see this:teeth:teeth*


LOL, if I become Mod one of these days, you'll see *Thread Lock Warning *in here!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> LOL, if I become Mod one of these days, you'll see *Thread Lock Warning *in here!


 haha..sorry bobby ..!! this thread is mine!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Quickly! Mods! Lock the thread while I'm still winning!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> haha..sorry bobby ..!! this thread is mine!!!!


After me. :lol In b4 lock, Mods!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Lock it now :yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> After me. :lol


wake up Bob...shley has already won!! i wills end u a pic of SAS trophy today..:b

i sent this to EVo too...he is backing slowly...!!!:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Mr Mug said:


> Lock it now :yay


No. :no


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

****Thread Advisory****


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Whoever posts after me loves Kathy Bates. _(Sorry Kathy)_


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

**Thread lock!! Ashley1990 wins!!!! **


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow, I'm posting in a locked thread...:lol :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Thats Ashley's grace n huge heart!!!!!!*


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

BobtheSaint said:


> ****Thread Advisory****


I'm going to have to issue an infraction for impersonating a mod.

(I kid I kid) :b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey dear....!!!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> I'm going to have to issue an infraction for impersonating a mod.
> 
> (I kid I kid) :b


Woah...my heart sank just then.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

BobtheSaint said:


> Woah...my heart sank just then.


Sorry, my bad! I couldn't resist! :b


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> Sorry, my bad! I couldn't resist! :b


You're pretty cool, Neptunus! :teeth


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

BobtheSaint said:


> You're pretty cool, Neptunus! :teeth


Cool and blue! 

Thanks! You're pretty cool yourself.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> Cool and blue!
> 
> Thanks! You're pretty cool yourself.


No prob...and also thanks for using your 15,000th post to salute me :clap


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

BobtheSaint said:


> No prob...and also thanks for using your 15,000th post to salute me :clap


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey Neptunus!!!
*My hear beat increased for a moment...i mean we were just kidding..i thought this was a warning!!!!:teeth*


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ashley1990 said:


> hey Neptunus!!!
> *My hear beat increased for a moment...i mean we were just kidding..i thought this was a warning!!!!:teeth*


:evil


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Neptunus got us good...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

It was the perfect set-up!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey Nep!!

my doggy is abt to faint..dnt scare us plsss


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ashley1990 said:


> hey Nep!!
> 
> my doggy is abt to faint..dnt scare us plsss


I'll be good from here on out!

Here's some bacon for your doggy.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

^Ooh, now I really feel like cooking breakfast. :yes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ And for further inspiration... http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f34/bacon-you-know-it-makes-you-feel-better-168152/

I just discovered it now! :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*U r coool ...the coolest mod hon!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> ^ And for further inspiration... http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f34/bacon-you-know-it-makes-you-feel-better-168152/
> 
> I just discovered it now. :lol


Thanks for finding that thread, I'm a bacon addict too! :b:lol

Sorry Ashley, you posted at the same time!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I am now a winner.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

sorry Mr.mug!!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ashley1990 said:


> *U r coool ...the coolest mod hon!!!!!!!!!!!*


 :squeeze

OK, have a good night (or good day) everyone! I'm off to catch some z's!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yep Mr.Mug..i am sinding some chocolates for u!!!!..hey poppy go fast..!!


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:spit


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Mr Mug said:


>


I've got a retail t-shirt of that. :b So stupid, yet I still wear it whenever it's clean. Remind me to never try my hand at making jokes.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Aloysius said:


> I win!!! :yay


:ditto


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:lol Do you get it?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh guys why dnt u just back off huh...teehee

:um


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

This cat just fell down..she was giggling..i just wnder on whom??

Oh yooouu haha..she fell coz of u EeeeVVooOOOOOOo


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where'd ya'll get off to? :sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh lonesome me. :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This site is dead this morning... :dead


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm here :yay I can feel your disappointment from here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

OMG Hello Kitty contacts :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:duck


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

If I wore them I'd just look like a weirdo :sigh Girls get all the fun accessories :lol


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Toad Licker disappears as soon as I start posting? I understand what's going on here :cry Or he went to work. Or out somewhere.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I win


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I win


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:sus


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

win!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

let Mr.Pluto check..who has won???


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey ashley, we meet again lol. but I believe I win. :clap


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i was sleeping..hope u win some other day....hehe Ashley is the winner..sorry dudaaa!!!!







i just came...hehe...i won!!!


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

are you sureeee?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

No one is doing any winning except me.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey Mr.mug i want to ask u one thing seriously..pls pls pls allow me!!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> Hey Mr.mug i want to ask u one thing seriously..pls pls pls allow me!!


I'm scared now :afr Okay, go ahead........


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Will u be my galfriend???*
haha ...:clap


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Aww Ashley!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't think I'm the correct gender for that to work :lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Mr Mug said:


> I don't think I'm the correct gender for that to work :lol


 u broke my heart..!!!:blank:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*U guys all break my heart...!!! oh mommy I would jump from ground floor tonight n end this life.....

:lol 
*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> *U guys all break my heart...!!! oh mommy I would jump from ground floor tonight n end this life.....
> 
> :lol
> *


Please don't. :squeeze


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


> Please don't. :squeeze


 :clap:clap i got a hug....:teeth


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Still on my thread, eh? :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe...!!!!...i know u r sleepy BOB..anyways..u r free to flood my thread with ur posts...


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Not quite yet Ashley...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

wat


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

win


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Everyone here is amazazing. Oh and I win...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:roll


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:wife :hide


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

*The next poster is a donkey's butt.*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Nada said:


> *The next poster is a donkey's butt.*


:troll


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

I have an *** for a hat, surely thats enough to win a thread right?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

(o)(o) lol boobs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wtf


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Intense stuff going on here


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Did I just did won!?! :shock


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:teeth......:blank...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

...:blank......:teeth


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:boogie


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:int:spam:sas:dittoart:agree:dd:wel:dial


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay again


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:int


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

beep


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

It's time for shamrockssssssssssss


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Buffness :um


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Mr Mug said:


> Buffness :um


Now that this is burned into my mind for the rest of the night, I think I've earned the right to use this:


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Now that this is burned into my mind for the rest of the night, I think I've earned the right to use this:


You're welcome.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey mr.Mug!!!
Popeye asked me to deliver an urgent msg of him for u...


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

What's that? :sus


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

He said- Hey Sweety Marry me...!!!!!:clap

haha


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Popeye wants me to marry him? :sus


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Lol...i dnt think so u agree..!! do u ??he must have seen ur arm muscles..


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't have any arm muscles :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

try Spinach for Arm muscles..haha lol







Mr.Mug u r so cute...


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:blush Aw shucks :lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I like spinach a lot better than swiss chard


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

oke


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Why does Toad Licker leave as soon as I show up? :cry


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Won


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

:evil


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay :yay :yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay opcorn :yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:duck


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:um


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hang on to something guys...Ashley has come..!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

They're not even falling, they're clearly laying on a deck. :lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:argue


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Woot!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe..sorry boys!!!!!!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

But I win


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh no!! BOB came second


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

okay boys just line up now...!!!!who wants my autograph first???


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Meeee


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

_Ashley Loves Y'all_

*one autograph that can change ur destiny..!!!*

*yooooooo!!!..*

*who is next??*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Gimme an autograph...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Ashley......!!!!.*
*heya Bobby I wish u get everything u want except winning this thread..haha..love u freind*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Woot !


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

want my autograph lol..haha


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn i must sit and watch


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yep..no problems.enjoy SAS popcorn n cola..lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

!iWin!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Stop kidding me lol*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

no. 

iWin! !!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*HAHA..my stomach is aching..stop making me laugh now..*

*Ashley yoo!!!!!!!1*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sounds of laughter 



but



i still win !


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Giggling now*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

cuter now !


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

aaw....laughing again


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

haha 

iwin !


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

nope u lose..i won!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i wanna win ashely !


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i wont let u Dear!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pretty please.



but iWin.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Evo said:


> :sus


Fry > Bender :|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

~


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:boogie 
with
:banana and :evil


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Have I won yet?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay oke opcorn oke :yay


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hi . thx u.

iWin


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I know I already posted it, but I'll never get tired of this one.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

~


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

did I.. win?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iWin

:evil me


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

You are mistaken, for I am the winner.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Still winning.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm going to sleep as a winner tonight :likeaboss:


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

CoolSauce said:


> I'm going to sleep as a winner tonight :likeaboss:


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

thx i win. all the time.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

oke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

فزت


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:idea


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The Walking Dead !


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Have I won then?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Yes you win. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

すべて失う！


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Привет жаба Licker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey JC, hope you're doing well. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I have been doing pretty good. Thanks. I wish the same to you.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've been doing ok. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hb


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:boogie


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

The pig says moo.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

The duck says woof.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the walking dead


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i win. i knew it.  
:evil


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

The cat says oink.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

The horse says quack.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey Mr.Mug...u know what popeye was so tired yesterday coz of u!!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I win


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

epic The Walking Dead. it was awesome


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oye hoye..mitraas!!! Ashley is first..


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

You still here Ashley? :b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah Mr.Mug....SAS si abit slo here..very slow i must say....

coming back to Popeye..u didnt ask abt him huh??


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

And I still win!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo turn ur side..BOB needs u there...run to Bob..Bob U run to mr.Mug...leave the thread guys..just leave this ..hehe


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry, got side tracked. :lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Always watching :sus


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Popeye was busy making love potions for u guys...yesterday the whole day he had been in kitchen



hehe..haha..muhahaha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wtf


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> Popeye was busy making love potions for u guys...yesterday the whole day he had been in kitchen
> 
> hehe..haha..muhahaha


I, uh...I don't want it. :no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh no!! Mr.Mug..u cant do this to him...

Popeye seems heartbroken today...!! can anyone of u fix it for him


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:con


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe ...


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:um Fix what?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Physics and crayons await. I must depart. :yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Popeye texted me a sec before.. say my thanks to EVO!!!.. n offer my love to him


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:heart


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mushy


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


> :mushy


 :kiss..this one for u EEeeeVVvvvOOooo:boogie


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

First!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

sorry lol..!!! heeh Ashely is the winner..wanan have some cola n SAS popcorns?????????..all free..!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn :boogie
with the :banana and :evil


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

~


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

$


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

poop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

;;;


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

It must be terrifying knowing I could show up at any ridiculous hour.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Mr Mug said:


> It must be terrifying knowing I could show up at any ridiculous hour.


Nope, not really. The magic of timezones and/or insomnia! :yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Last!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

In the words of Aloysius:

I win!!!:yay


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

~


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

:twisted


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I win!!!:yay


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Nope. Last thread wins post


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

i win!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I win! :yay


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I lose.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I win again!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Me too, Evo...:yay


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*I WIN!!!!!! #1 :yes*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

winning


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey TorLin.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hey Evo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

_" You were deceived. And now, your Republic shall fall. "_


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Evo said:


> _" You were deceived. And now, your Republic shall fall. "_


Darth Malgus said that. Star Wars.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Now's my chance!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

tsop tsal


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

~


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

. . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-‘”. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-”. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .“-.,
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ”:,
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,}
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.}
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:”. . . ./
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./
. . . . . . . /__.(. . .“~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./
. . . . . . /(_. . ”~,_. . . ..“~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . .”=,_. . . .“-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~”; /. .. .}
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . .”=-._. . .“;,,./`. . /” . . . ./. .. ../
. . . .. . .\`~,. . ..“~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-”
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-,
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==``
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

$


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

:]


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where'd everyone go? :sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:yay !!!niw I


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*C'mmon hedwig lets tell everyone that miss Ashley has won!!!lol*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poor ol' losesome me... :rain


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Winning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

winners circle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

!!!niw I


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie:clap:boogie:clap:boogie:clap:boogie:clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:int


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Damn this site is dead... :dead


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey TL. Hope you're day is well.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey JC, Not doing too bad today, you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Doing pretty well. I actually have an appointment with a psychiatrist on the 28th. First time going to one. I'm both optimistic and nervous at the same time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lol, I don't blame you. Good Luck. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:idea


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Evo and TL offline? Now's my chance!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh, really? :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Shawdawg94 (Mar 14, 2012)

I finally won something and I know that no one will ever take it away from me


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Shawdawg94 (Mar 14, 2012)

damn you evo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth:teeth:teeth


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TWD season 2 final episode is almost here.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Good day to ya TL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Howdy JC.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the walking dead tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Cool the last episode was the best of the season. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the green ad thing on top is annoying.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

TorLin said:


> the green ad thing on top is annoying.


:ditto


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn 

can't wait for THE WALKING DEAD tonight.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:boogie
:banana & :evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where ya'll at? :stu


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im waiting to watch one of my favorite tv shows. 
gonna be EPIC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm guessing from your post the other day that would be the season finale of The Walking Dead tonight. :duck


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana :evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TWD  #TheWalkingDead


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

U had enough fun on my thread Evo..let me see now!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

your thread. nah.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth:teeth:teeth


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I am the last one standing.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

aah get off people...


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Dam you Ashley hehe


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Sorry dear!!!*
*Jasmine's dad love u guys win*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana :evil
:boogie


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This site is dying...


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

this thread is dying


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like this thread.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

TorLin said:


> i like this thread.


:ditto


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i <3 u all


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:heart


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im ordering pizza for early dinner / late lunch..... yummie.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

TorLin said:


> im ordering pizza for early dinner / late lunch..... yummie.


Can I have some, please....


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Evo said:


> Can I have some, please....


only if you share something to drink.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

TorLin said:


> only if you share something to drink.


How about some Dr Pepper?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe...sorry EVo...i cant share my prize money!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

How much money did you get?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

its confidential...boo!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> its confidential...boo!!!


:cry


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

get off my thread u Evo..!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> get off my thread u Evo..!!


Go away Raj! :wife


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:bat:duel 
Get ready..time to sort it out finally


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> :bat:duel
> Get ready..time to sort it out finally


:squeeze


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


> :squeeze


No flattering !!!:teeth

all the prize money is mine..u keepSAS popcorn n cola with u:kiss


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> No flattering !!!:teeth
> 
> all the prize money is mine..u keepSAS popcorn n cola with u:kiss


opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

great..phew..finally u got the point...!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:love


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:teeth ..u Evo u r sugar!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> :teeth ..u Evo u r sugar!!


:eyes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i have the cash prize anyways .


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

thats what i want to tell u..u can never win Evo..now stop making faces!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> thats what i want to tell u..u can never win Evo..now stop making faces!!


No Raj! uke


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:mumbeat u..soon


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> :mumbeat u..soon


:twak


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol. yall still fighting over my price money  

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:um oh mommy..!! my eyes is aching..


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey Torlin...feel free to flood my thread with ur posts n dnt worry i have heaps of SAS popcorns for u!!!!!!!! teehee


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i won i won..!!!

guys Popeye loves u all


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

but i have the cash reward already


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I win!!! :yay


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

thats a consolidation prize Torlin...Bumper prize is with me..haha

shut up EVo.








.stop kidding me now


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

You shut up Raj. 

:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

get off Evo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> get off Evo


:wife


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Bite my shiny metal ***!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Evo said:


> Bite my shiny metal ***!


lol

evo.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Take it easy, cya.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

^ I wonder how many posts you'd lose if this thread would get deleted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ A lot I'm sure lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

duck sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Faith7 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i seee. 
still

opcorn


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

whee hee.boys..had enough fun huh??


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey torlin Still hanging on my thread.........???


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

~


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No avatar, I liked the one you had. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn 
:boogie
:banana
:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

~


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b:b:b:b:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

So ..


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

if your addicted to SAS, clap your hands


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

TorLin said:


> if your addicted to SAS, clap your hands


:clap


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

TorLin said:


> if your addicted to SAS, clap your hands


:clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i want my TWD !


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh hai.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hi.
i already have won.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey TorLin


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Evo. whats going on ?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Nothing much...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i sexy and i know it :boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

do the :banana dance !


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

TorLin said:


> do the :banana dance !


:evil


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:boogie it up !


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

TorLin said:


> :boogie it up !


:boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe..u guys.get off thats just my thread...get offfffffff


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> hehe..u guys.get off thats just my thread...get offfffffff


You get off Raj! :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ashley1990 said:


> hehe..u guys.get off thats just my thread...get offfffffff


lol your thread. !!!! 
:mum:idea


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

TorLin said:


> lol your thread. !!!!
> :mum:idea


yeah its mine...Drew PM me..:mum


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ashley1990 said:


> yeah its mine...Drew PM me..:mum


he might have give you permission but never sent out the memo. so its ours.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

TorLin said:


> he might have give you permission but never sent out the memo. so its ours.


 go Torlin leave my thread....:b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i will leave u alone, but not not leaving this board


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

go butterflies...turn into monters n tease Torlin..


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

bring it, your monsterbutterflys got nothing on the force choke.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

phew ...everybody is gone now:roll...GOD..thanks to u:idea:teeth...aah my thread ..my thread yuu huu!!!!!!!!!!:boogie


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the **** is everyone? :sus


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm definitly not here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Good boy!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

Share?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sure, here ya go... opcorn opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

opcornYay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

Suddenly, bananas! :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

~


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana 
+
:evil
=
:boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

^ That pic rules!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Back off guys...how much r u gonna pull ur souls...accept ur defeat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

kj;k'dsfg


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Round of Applause...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> Round of Applause...


:clap


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Baby make that *** clap.
> 
> Oh god I hate that song and I hate waka... but it's so catchy because of how dumb it is. :lol


Drop it to the flo'

make dat a** clap.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe..sup guys!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice try, Ashley, you're not winning my thread! :bat


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh dnt make me laugh now


----------



## Rob Lionheart (Mar 18, 2012)

Whomever posts after me totally owes me sexy pics.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha...

i will send popeye to u!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

ssssssshhh...puff


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn

:boogie

:banana + :evil


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

#winning


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

yo yo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where ya'll hiding? :door


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> Where ya'll hiding? :door
> 
> opcorn


:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

You guys don't give up do you? Listen, I AM GOING TO WIN.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

^^^^lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Thief!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh fine everyone takes my popcorn...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That's fine I have plenty for everyone. opcorn opcorn opcorn


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I can munch more popcorn than you!





















opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

EDIT: oh **** im winning


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

-


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Do the boogie :boogie


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

sup boys??

Timon saying hello to u...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 10767


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I WIN?
:fall!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Popeye loves y'All n he's sowing spinach seeds for u guys..whoever are posting on this thread...

*U will all get spinach as reward for ur love to my thread...heehee*


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Foist!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

get off guys..:mum


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

have some cola Torlin..u seem to have had enough pop corns today...haha


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

*I'm in this thread Like:*


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Black And Mild said:


>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

hmmm....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Unvoiced said:


> hmmm....


 :fall


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Evo said:


> :fall


She looks cute with those glasses :yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Unvoiced said:


> She looks cute with those glasses :yes


Can't stop staring...


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> hmmm....


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

EastWinds said:


>


haha...funny!!:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unvoiced said:


> hmmm....


I think Elmo has a splitting headache.....a migraine, even.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win!
I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win!
I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win!
I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win!
I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win!
I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win!
I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win!
I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win!
I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win!
I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win!
I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win!
I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win!


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win!
> I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win!
> I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win!
> I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win!
> ...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:eyes:eyes:eyes:eyes:eyes:eyes:eyes:eyes:eyes:eyes


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

EastWinds said:


>


That is quite possibly the douchiest elephant that has ever lived. Poor thing, lmao...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

I win. Mods, you can now close the thread. Thanks in advance


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Evo said:


>


LOL


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Toppington said:


> That is quite possibly the douchiest elephant that has ever lived. Poor thing, lmao...














Brian29 said:


> I win. Mods, you can now close the thread. Thanks in advance


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

yo


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:time


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

EastWinds said:


>


Eh... I'd still say the first one is worse. The poor baby thing's just minding it's own business and gets kicked down a hill.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again!
I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again!
I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again!
I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again!
I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again!
I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again!
I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again!
I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again!
I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again!
I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again!
I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again!
I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again! I win again!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where'd ya'll go? :sus

opcorn


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

:evil:banana:evil:banana:evil:banana:evil:banana


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

CleverUsername said:


>


 lmao


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

EastWinds said:


>


The Victor Cruz salsa dance! :boogie


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

Let's turn this into a .gif dump thread!









 GIFSoup

 GIFSoup


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

CleverUsername said:


> Let's turn this into a .gif dump thread


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Super Marshy said:


>


:nw I love Neil Degrasse Tyson :nw but


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

eastwinds said:


> :nw i love neil degrasse tyson :nw but


lmfaooo <33


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

-_____-


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

^


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

*You Have No Gif*



Xtraneous said:


> -_____-


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

EastWinds said:


>


 & If I dont?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> & If I dont?












:b


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Edit: Awhhh you beat mee !


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> :b


Cheater... ):


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn

:banana :evil


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Super Marshy said:


> Edit: Awhhh you beat mee !














Xtraneous said:


> Cheater... ):


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

EastWinds said:


>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

>)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Evo said:


>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Stop Eating popcorns Torlin.....we are having less budget for snacks this month...hehe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> Stop Eating popcorns Torlin.....we are having less budget for snacks this month...hehe


opcornopcornopcornopcornopcornopcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

*I win!!!*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I win. And there is absolutely nothing you can do about it!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Luka92 said:


> I win. And there is absolutely nothing you can do about it!


:no No, I win! :yay


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nah, I'm still the real winner. Don't ask me how.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

*Luka vs Evo... This is a good game*


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

-.-


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

^_^


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> +


-


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Evo said:


> -


l


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> l


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Evo said:


>


:steam


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> :steam


:twak


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Evo said:


> :twak


:cig


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> :cig


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Hmm, quite interesting


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Super Marshy said:


>


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

The heck......strange GIFs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

\m/ ( ^.^ ) \m/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

(''') ( O.O ) (''') Bear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

,,!,, (-.-) ,,!,, Quit posting so I can win argh!

EDIT: I was jk toad lol


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

#


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

Woo and yay!


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Life sucks











Cyanide...need


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i win u !!!!^^ u lose guys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

*Wooooooooooooooo!*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

winning


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

^^^lol wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Evo said:


>


That's weird. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## SunflowerSutra (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm a notorious thread killer so I'm going to win :evil


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

No


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Sometimes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

heh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Bro, you're not going to win this...

Do yourself a favor. Give up.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


> Bro, you're not going to win this...
> 
> Do yourself a favor. Give up.


You give up!!! :wife


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I win!!! :yay For now..........


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Evo said:


> I win!!! :yay For now..........


Still winning!!! :yay


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Not anymooooooooorrrrrrrreeee


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn, you came back. grr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:steam


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

This is the gaame that never ennnnnnddss, 
it just goes on and on my frieeennnnndsss
Some people.. staaaarted playing it not knowing what it was!
And they'll continue playing it forever just because
This is the gaame that never ennnnnnddss, 
it just goes on and on my frieeennnnndsss
Some people.. staaaarted playing it not knowing what it was!
And they'll continue playing it forever just because
This is the gaame that never ennnnnnddss, 
it just goes on and on my frieeennnnndsss
Some people.. staaaarted playing it not knowing what it was!
And they'll continue playing it forever just because
This is the gaame that never ennnnnnddss, 
it just goes on and on my frieeennnnndsss
Some people.. staaaarted playing it not knowing what it was!
And they'll continue playing it forever just because
This is the gaame that never ennnnnnddss, 
it just goes on and on my frieeennnnndsss
Some people.. staaaarted playing it not knowing what it was!
And they'll continue playing it forever just because
This is the gaame that never ennnnnnddss, 
it just goes on and on my frieeennnnndsss
Some people.. staaaarted playing it not knowing what it was!
And they'll continue playing it forever just because
This is the gaame that never ennnnnnddss, 
it just goes on and on my frieeennnnndsss
Some people.. staaaarted playing it not knowing what it was!
And they'll continue playing it forever just because
This is the gaame that never ennnnnnddss, 
it just goes on and on my frieeennnnndsss
Some people.. staaaarted playing it not knowing what it was!
And they'll continue playing it forever just because.........................



LOL. I think I win by default.
:agree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Other games on SAS have been around longer and have more posts in them but you're probably right. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x (Apr 12, 2012)

Hadoken!!!! (0__________0")


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x (Apr 12, 2012)

KAMEHAMEHA!!!!! (0_____o")


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

M back on my thread...come out guys...tell me how did u spend ur day here?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I wish I was not Loveless


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I wish I was a tree.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I wish i wasn't ugly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Howdy to ya TL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey JC, I hope life isn't kicking you in the "junk" too hard!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## weirto (Apr 10, 2012)

:clapeveryone loves smileys!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

-_-


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I win!!! :yay


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

:duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

:bat


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> Hey JC, I hope life isn't kicking you in the "junk" too hard!


Not too hard. But enough to label as discomfort


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

☺


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Bang bang bagn..bang u people..!!!!

its Ashley's Royal Entry here!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Go away u.....u always come second....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> Go away u.....u always come second....


You go away... :wife Lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Stop me if u can CHrissy...!!


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

:duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> Stop me if u can CHrissy...!!


:twak


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

come out guys..its ur final day of life today...







jk..!!!

heyo Blossom!!

Oh u Chris...i have eye infection..dnt ruin my eye more now..!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> come out guys..its ur final day of life today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oke


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe Chrissy..i am running to grabmy SAS trophy...!!!








Drew sent me a Pm a minute ago..haha..i won


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Last thread wins post. Oh yeah


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I win.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Nope. Try again


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Fine then. I win. Hah errr yay!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Today is the day that I....well .....oh nevermind


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Numero Uno coming through =D


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:idea


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Evo said:


> :idea


:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kennnie said:


> :b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Heys guys keep left...my car can crash u...!!!*

Stop dawdling on my thread..lol


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Ashley1990 said:


> *Heys guys keep left...my car can crash u...!!!*
> 
> Stop dawdling on my thread..lol


lmfao.. wtf?!?!?!?:sus:b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> lmfao.. wtf?!?!?!?:sus:b


Its my Royal chef's car..he doesnt like any other guy to post on my thread..!!:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

*In this thread getting my Drake on*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

EastWinds said:


>


lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi TL! How are you on this fine day? (well in the Pacific North West Anyway. 77 dagrees and sunny!)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


>


Hahaha..really funny


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Evo said:


>


That guy is cute. I have a thing for white guys.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

EastWinds said:


>


lol!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

thegoodtimes said:


> That guy is cute. I have a thing for white guys.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Evo said:


>


Thanks lol. What language are they speaking?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

thegoodtimes said:


> Thanks lol. What language are they speaking?


Russian.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I love my skinny white boyfriend. Yup I have my own.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Cornbread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## weirto (Apr 10, 2012)

:drunk


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

oooh, it's Sunday!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> oooh, it's Sunday!


:yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Evo said:


> :yay


I have so much to do, though.
It'll be a triumph to get it all done.
I even have to buy new tennis shoes! :afr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I win!!! :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> ohai


Ohai ohai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

*Touch.....Touch.....Touch.....Keep The Lights On*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

It feels so empty without me!!!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## eroscristina (Apr 20, 2012)

I was all for Michael Fassbender ending this thread


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Magneto*


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

eroscristina said:


> I was all for Michael Fassbender ending this thread


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

First!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Last!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

C-c-c-c-c-combo Breaker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Herrrrrr I ammmmm toooo er nevermind


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I win!!! :yay


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


Can't stand when people use this little ******* as an avatar on message boards. Almost always gets me.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

So did this one "get you"?


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> So did this one "get you"?


Sure. Not sure how else to word it, but use quotation marks if you must. :teeth Fools me? Ah, whatever.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey. Smile. life is great. Everything is alright. Life is grand.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

my toes are a funny shape


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

BOOP


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I wanna be the very best...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Splash.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

^_^


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

bump


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Let's make this thread weird


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Still


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Still


And now you're:


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:idea


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No no Evo

I win


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*winner.*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No no Ckg2011

I win


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Drag and drop X.
.
.
.
.X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mornin' JC lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Mornin' TL. How are ya this fine Saturday?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tired but that's usual.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm winning!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I love KFC, nothing better than a Bucket of hot chicken.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Now here is a real winner










Luke Kuechly


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

vvv MASSIVE LOSER BELOW vvv


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

EastWinds said:


> Now here is a real winner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who is this person? Does he taste like Chicken?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm the last post, I so am winning! WOO


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

AmericanZero said:


> vvv MASSIVE LOSER BELOW vvv


Your in my Death Note


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

^ Every time I see you're user name I read Extra Saucy lol


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> ^ Every time I see you're user name I read Extra Saucy lol


Thats what I have on my Chicken.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Don't let Toad win!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

\(^_^)/


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i win!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

You dirty spammers!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

MF Doom said:


> You dirty spammers!












I WIN

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Round One FIGHT!!!!!!!

:duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

EastWinds said:


> Round One FIGHT!!!!!!!
> 
> :duel


:bat


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ummmmm...... I shall defeat..... the evils of the ages


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

here comes my Army


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Ashley1990 said:


>


niceeee, is that a self portrait?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> niceeee, is that a self portrait?


 :yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> niceeee, is that a self portrait?


haha good one :high5

Evo's not winning today >:\

:duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

RiversEdge said:


> Evo's not winning today >:\
> 
> :duel


:wife


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> haha good one :high5
> 
> Evo's not winning today >:\
> 
> :duel


 hahah u silly boy...Evo is teh second runner up...Try to combat me first


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> hahah u silly boy...Evo is teh second runner up...Try to combat me first


:twak


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


> :twak










go away u...stop lurking on my thread:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> go away u...stop lurking on my thread:mum


You go away!!! :wife


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i will put spiders on ur bass..


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

RiversEdge said:


> haha good one :high5
> 
> Evo's not winning today >:\
> 
> :duel


thanks I aim to offend :yes:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Get him guys make Evo pay. I will just be over here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

oke


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Quack


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Pol. Pot. Pol. Pot. Pol. Pot. Pol. Pot...


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

8 hours straight hip hop on the radio! :banana


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Luka92 said:


> Pol. Pot. Pol. Pot. Pol. Pot. Pol. Pot...











:stu


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Can I have a burger with cheese?


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

MF Doom said:


> :stu


Correct. It's a reference to a song ''Holiday in Cambodia''


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Chika-chika boom-boom


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


>


I see what you did there


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Corvus is not here, mmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnn...............


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_WANT ;O_


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Evo said:


>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


>


LOL!!! :teeth


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:nw


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Evo said:


> :wife


LOL :lol



Ashley1990 said:


> hahah u silly boy...Evo is teh second runner up...Try to combat me first


I'm not a boy. I'm a woman.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> I'm not a boy. I'm a woman.












Round Two FIGHT!!!!!!!

:duel


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

EastWinds said:


>


am I missing something?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> am I missing something?


no just needed a reason to post that gif lol


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

well any way back to:


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> no just needed a reason to post that gif lol


mhm. nice try at a diversion.

you LOOSE.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> mhm. nice try at a diversion.
> 
> you LOOSE.












me :boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

EastWinds said:


>


Me!!! :teeth


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

:bat

Round Three 

:duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Get off all of u...








DNt arouse my anger....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> Get off all of u...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mum


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oeeeiii Chrissy..dnt pull ur soul so much hehe


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Testing


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_:yes_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

l


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

opcornopcornopcorn
I have some catching up to do TL


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Aah m hungry today


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


>


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

Look at me I'm procrastinating xD


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:b i am still hungry:roll


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Bananas and popcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

caseyblue said:


> Bananas and popcorn


:banana + opcorn =


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

Wait, so the banana guy stole the popcorn? D:


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Evo said:


> :banana + opcorn =


Mind=Blown


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

TheDane said:


> Wait, so the banana guy stole the popcorn? D:


Yes...


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

back off people he's getting angry


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

TheDane said:


>


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

Evo said:


>


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:help


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

The dishes have been washed! *phew*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

TheDane said:


> The dishes have been washed! *phew*


Time for dinner.:boogie..wear ur apren lol.:clap.I am hungry:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


> :rofl


Why did u wash the clothes today huh??i will fire u:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> Why did u wash the clothes today huh??i will fire u:teeth


:teeth


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> Time for dinner.:boogie..wear ur apren lol.:clap.I am hungry:b


Pizza is done


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

:time


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Tired all of u hmmm?????
hehehhehehehehe


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

If I change my name to Last post, does that mean I win??? :yes


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Not if I do it first!

Haha! My first name in my profile is Lastpost!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

o:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

So what do I win?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing, no one wins here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

!


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

double-!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:idea


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

♞


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:troll


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

"I win. 

Because I win"

"Big Daddy (1999)


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:stu


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

last win posts thread


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

If I put instant coffee in a microwave do I go back in time???


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

*locks thread* - I guess I win :teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Ventura said:


> *locks thread* - I guess I win :teeth


your drunk with power!!!!! 

we have a new Nixon in the making!!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


> your drunk with power!!!!!
> 
> we have a new Nixon in the making!!!


Shhh! :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ventura can win this thread with her new mod lock power


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

\(^_^)/


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

\(^O^)/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn :time


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

It's late and I'm feeling so tired, having 
Trouble Sleeping


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

"Please proceed with caution cause the lyricist is fatal
I can kick your little ****** *** like *Kato*
Formulate your rhymes like a child forms Play-Doh 
Calm and serene like the study was tayo"










Bring it on

:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> It's late and I'm feeling so tired, having
> Trouble Sleeping


 :teeth


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Evo and Fallen sitting in a tree. K-I-S-S-I-N-G. first comes love then comes marriage then comes Evo pushing the baby carriage.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Evo and Fallen sitting in a tree. K-I-S-S-I-N-G. first comes love then comes marriage then comes Evo pushing the baby carriage.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


>


You know Ashley if Evo and Fallen are making you lonely.... ah never mind


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

log off Ashley..................hehehehe

:dead it is too late for me to be laughing this loud


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Loveless said:


> You know Ashley if Evo and Fallen are making you lonely.... ah never mind


 :con 
Umm what..no not at all..!!!!!:no:spit


EastWinds said:


> log off Ashley..................hehehehe
> 
> :dead it is too late for me to be laughing this loud


 :wife:kma 
Haha its afternoon here..i wont go:boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ lolol


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

I win?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

50piecesteve said:


> I win?




:no:no:no


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Get off of my thread guys....!!!


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

O:


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:O


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

Ö


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Come out people...

lets put an end to this fussy struggle right now


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


>


Sexy...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*What abt meeeee?*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Cookdoo cooodu


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

:tiptoe I'm winning


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> Come out people...
> 
> lets put an end to this fussy struggle right now












Just walk away, and we can end this thread.
Just walk away, and I will send you a friend request.
Just walk away, and I will post something positive on your profile.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

♩ ♩ lalala ♩ ♩


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

You see nothing!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ I saw that!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

^ :kma


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

First one through the hole in the door, I win


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

I dub this thread Killed.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Orly?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Grimsey said:


> I dub this thread Killed.












Mutombo feels differently


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^Hahaha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

WHAAAAT!

awwwww her short hair is awesome!!!

edit: may have posted this in the wrong thread =p


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

l


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

oke


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

There's something in my eye.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

no


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:yes


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

No


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

oke


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

NO


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:no


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Plus sign


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

l


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I had a dream that i shagged your mom. I never realized the value of MILF's until that moment.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Corvus Cowl said:


> Just walk away, and we can end this thread.
> Just walk away, and I will send you a friend request.
> Just walk away, and I will post something positive on your profile.


:love
:boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

:cup


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Love u Mr.Suspense


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Plus One


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Minus One


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Screw u..hehhehe!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I win, but I already know


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

How dare u even think that Easty huh??


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I miss Fallen :squeeze


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> How dare u even think that Easty huh??












:sus


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

My cat is getting angry...run as fast as u can East


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

The only running I will be doing is the running man. I ain't scared


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Stink u hard..ouch..!!!!:boogie


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Yo I am me


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Anybody remember this? lol


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

um...... I shall defeat..... the evils of the ages


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Loveless said:


> um...... I shall defeat..... the evils of the ages


 

oh really:mum


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> oh really:mum


Shoot first.... ask questions later ;D


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Black And Mild said:


> Anybody remember this? lol







1:27


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Let me unroll my hair first..hehhehehhe


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

EastWinds said:


> I win, but I already know


XD


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

The key is stealth, sneak up on her from behind and then unleash the cats


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I am waiting for the yummiest meat here:mum:boogie:boogie:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I used to think this world was sane. Then I met Loki xD


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Lmao


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

well that hurts









*dust self off*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I feel electrically charged up.....come up guys..wanna hake my hands with u..!!!










hhhahhaa


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

uh oh, I'm in trouble :afr

:idea










:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I am Miss Smartyyyyy:boogie


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

EastWinds said:


>


 :teeth:teeth:teeth


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe..my Security dog is on the way to meet Drew...:teeth:teeth

Yay i won ..i won:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

get off my thread Chris


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Ashley1990 said:


> get off my thread Chris


been watching that recently, that little ba-----d deserved a punch or a huge smack on the face with a salmon.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> been watching that recently, that little ba-----d deserved a punch or a huge smack on the face with a salmon.


Lol, we are both Chris! :teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh sorry my pet is very naughty...hello XtacauseX



did he scare u??? ahem ahem


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Somebody ate my apples and oranges... :|


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Evo said:


> Lol, we are both Chris! :teeth


yes... yes we are :b



Ashley1990 said:


> oh sorry my pet is very naughty...hello XtacauseX


fail. :b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Luka92 said:


> Somebody ate my apples and oranges... :|


 whooooo???:mum


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

fail. :b[/QUOTE]

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

/!\ Danger /!\
Do not post below. High risk of a cave-in happening.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I shall part the sea
On my way to victory


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Dksjxbdijejf


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

EastWinds said:


> I shall part the sea
> On my way to victory


*steals this*


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Ventura said:


> *steals this*


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

EastWinds said:


>


Haha!


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Corvus Cowl said:


>


grrr..... I had this thread won for 8 hours until you came :wife


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

l


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

nuts


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

A winnar is me.​ ^^^^^
d*_*b
J T L
LL​


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

**** out da way, **** out da waaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

popitropica


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

nah man.........


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

for real ^_^


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

roawwwrrrrr

back off people's. This tread is mine:bat


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

:duelbring it on!


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

321kyle said:


> roawwwrrrrr
> 
> back off people's. This tread is mine:bat


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

l


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

EastWinds said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

!!!


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

applesauce mixed with peanut butter


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

ablusa


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

...


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Edit: @EastWinds - I would post more, but I just ran outta posts (50 posts)


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Corvus Cowl said:


>












Edit: These spiderman pictures are hilarious


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehehehe..learn to walk first u kids...!!!!

The winner is back....


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i wonder...!!! hehehhe


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

499


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

500th post on 1 month annavarsiy of joinign this site


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

back off all of u...


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:teeth:teeth:teeth


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## red wrinkle (Dec 3, 2011)

Beam me up scotty


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

There is so much f-ckery going on in this thread.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

whoo hooo..lets dance all of u..!!


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

*Dives through window and eats a glow stick*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Black And Mild said:


> There is so much f-ckery going on in this thread.


I think this sums it up


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey guys...i have something for u in that bag..hurry up..:b:boogie


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Can someone please just Beat the **** out of me and spit on me and then make me bleed? i want someone to make me suffer and I want someone to hate me with such a venom I will never forgive them or myself.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley has won...won already..yay


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

FFS


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

this is meh ****


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

And it's a wrap.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh no....i lost gluestick..hehe...


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

no no no


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)




----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

oh noesss


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I see you eastwinds, lol


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

:yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heheh wear ur glasses lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> heheh wear ur glasses lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


>


----------



## NotVerySmart (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

jusr chill chill..just chill...just chill....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

-_-


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

dnt cry Evo..hehehhe


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

get off Easty..:mum


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh u dnt get huh??:b


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

bring it on babe..!!!:boogie:boogie:mum:yes


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

have some rest lol



i have won..hehe:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

u know who has won this game..huh??


*Ashley..the superstar!!!!!!!!*


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

cough*










man... thats a lot of chicken,

I love this image. Wish Obama would actually address the American people while tucking into a mother f-in huge bucket of chicken. And whenever he points at someone he should always have a drumstick in his hand.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

get out of my way ..uuu!!!..hehehe


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Leave this thread or I will start throwing more shoes


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

naah never...Eastyyy..!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife :mum


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes really


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey Evo ..my love..!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:idea


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

GET OVER HERE!!!!!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Последњи! Last!


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Euh ok


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

FTW!


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

I like coffee!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

EastWinds said:


>


she looks like shes gonna snaaaaaaaaap somebody's **** up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Let's see who wins in this thread!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

so far so good!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## totallynotabear (May 6, 2012)

But if I win, nobody will care since the thread will have to have been forgotten after my winning post...

...a strange game. The only winning move is not to play.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Or is it...?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

oh oh















:boogie


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Who I'm hanging out with for the evening


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yikes...!!!!! ..dnt provoke my pet:b...take ur cats away:mum


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Corvus Cowl said:


>


pardon..!!!


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> pardon..!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

u all guys are struggling like her



hehhehe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_








I'm a winner 
_


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Don't play with me, Evo and Ashley








_


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah dude...its the same...


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Stop doing this to me_


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh hon'..Im so sorrry..i dnt want to..but I'm such an evil winner..:mum:boogie:boogie:b


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Evil winner?








I'm the only winner here >.<!
_


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Evil winner?_
> _
> 
> 
> ...


hehehhe...learn to swim first lol..:roll:clap


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello everybody. I am here. Now let's kick it into high gear and get this party started


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh yeah..my cat seems excited


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

You know something? I feel like dancin'


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

the dogs seems he's enjoying ur posts here..


lmao


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> the dogs seems he's enjoying ur posts here..
> 
> 
> lmao


Ha ha it's cause I am controlling the red dot x)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hhehhehe


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Corvus Cowl said:


>


OH wow I laughed out loud!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Winning :d


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

And she said.... REIGN DANCE..... REIGN DANCE


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


Dude you just scored a 300 :O


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I only scored a 56. Time for bumpers x).


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

*This never gets old*


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

oh yeah


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_







_


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that legal?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF are those :um


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Say hi Ashley....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Ashley! :teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


> Hi Ashley! :teeth


 hey Chrissy

:boogie


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey Eastyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> Hey Eastyyyyyyyyyyyyy












Hey Ashley


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

My heart goes zooooooooommmmmmmmm for u....


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh u naughty guy..!! meow


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh hey....:b


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

boo..!!


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

aaah


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


> WTF are those :um


_Sorry O_O_


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

just wear ur parachute people..its time for flying to ur nests..


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh u..again..:roll

how many times should I tell u huh? :teethNo more autographs pls..:teeth


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't lie to the public Ashley, you know it went more like this










:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

the more u lie..the more the door to hell opens for u...!!!


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh really..let me check..:teeth


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Eastwinds your gif usage is on point lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Black And Mild said:


> Eastwinds your gif usage is on point lol














Ashley1990 said:


>


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehhe...lol some dance..


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

aah sexy


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

officially taking over this thread


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> officially taking over this thread


i'll blow u off..hehehe:boogie:teeth


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

And then this would happen when you try :boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe Easty..we r ahving world war -# 3here...:b

:boogie


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

:lol I present to you my flag bearer for the war


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe let me charge u up first..


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

aah let me eat something..:yes
.AAh this Superstars dnt get time to eat at all:b


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmmmmm










How have not reached the 50 post limit yet?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hehehe:b..not yet l:teethol..why??waiting huh?? hehhehe:teeth


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

FIFA was calling me


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehehe lol..have some rest now


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

This is what I think of your rest


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

excuse me.i will send them to u..i hope u know how to pamper them hmm?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

ok I will give them some tea imported from the UK when they arrive


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

okay then


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Let's take a picture :teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

they want to come to u too..hehe


your famous Eastyy:boogie


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

nope to busy winning at the moment


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehehhe Easty u rock..seriously man..u r awesome n funniest dude

time for Grand Hug*


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Edit: thanks, you are pretty cool as well 8)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

OMG cool..


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

jacked from the gif thread, thank you papaSmuf for helping me in this gif war hehehehe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't you people use regular smileys any more???


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I think a lot of them use big pics, I add them to my ignore list because it bugs me scrolling through all of them just to post.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> I think a lot of them use big pics, I add them to my ignore list because it bugs me scrolling through all of them just to post.


:high5


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Stop stealing my popcorn!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

You got too comfortable when I wasn't around. Now I'm in it to win it.


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

'Mornin Casey and TL


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Yay Josh now I can beat both of you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Toad posts a lot here


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

StrangetoBehold said:


>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Losing! Wait, what?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

HEHEH GO FOR UR WALKS GUYS..









Good morning to ya all


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

:blank:clap:b:|:yes:teeth:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hang on guys...!! stop pulling urselves


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Just quit Ashley you shouldn't even be in the same ring as me :teeth


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heheh Easty no way..!!:b


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

8)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Now this the height....huh??









One feet n 35 centimetres lol..


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

exit is that way

<==============


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

did u say hit the bass?








:b


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

take it easy man..!!!


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I won this thread in just one shot..!!:teeth:boogie


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i have a serious confession to make..









I can fly too...hehhehe


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

And I'm Nightcrawler in this thread


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Hands off the merchandise :teeth

http://forgifs.com/gallery/d/196749-1/Soccer-hand-butt-no-****.gif


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Having fun huh??


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

get off my slide thread u..


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Smash u


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Yalls sleep schedules are so off lol


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Edit: ^lol way off


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

lol


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

They heard me singing' and they told me to stop.......


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> They heard me singing' and they told me to stop.......


Sing louder. :clap


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I guess I won. 

Its been a good game people.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

l


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

No, I


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

( . ) :hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol - It has been 26 pages since I last visited this thread!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> HI.


No.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


>


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


>


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

get off Easty...


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

OMG I blew 60 dollars on football magazines :O


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


>


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

If I was an idiot, i would be Stan Smith


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


>


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Xtraneous n Wicked lovely .sup??..mmm


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


>


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


>


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


>


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

lol


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


>


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


>


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

OMG wicked n xtra.....u guys r terrific


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


>


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

LMFAO xD


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


>


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


>


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Siemens....... LOL. I am so frickin immature.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> :heart


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


>


 This made me laugh so hard. :lol


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


>


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


>


That's hawt


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


>


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I would love to one day not be single :c


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:O


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I guess I won. 

Its been a good game people.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Personally, she can have the electric chair. :roll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

My cat will destroy ur house


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:3


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

I :heart Evos


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

SambaBus said:


> I :heart Evos


I







Samba Buses


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Evo said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG Man..:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

rrrrrrrrr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## bedroommonster (Apr 2, 2012)

i win


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Casey!


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Josh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

HEY.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

To the top.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

bammmmb, and the dirt is gone


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:um


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

$$$


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

;D


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

vagina.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:shock


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

;_;


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Tl;dr


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I win!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yo.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I win!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

tisk tisk


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

!!niw I


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:b


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

hjghjhgj :0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Broke ya winnin streak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Turtles.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


>


Those are adorable!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:idea Shouldn't the moms win today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Don't Do Dangerous Drugs


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:agree


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WINNER!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

l


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WINNER!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Um...... BOOM LA LA LA LA BOOM LA LA LA BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM LA LA BOOM LA LA BOOM LA LA L BOOM BOOM BOOM LA LA LA AND I SING

I miss you and your beautiful face
I miss you spraying me in the eyes with mace
I miss being tranquilized and tazed

OMG i"m crazy
OMG I'm lazy

HOW HAS EVERYONE DOING TONIGHT?! LET'S THROW A MOTHERF***** PARTY YO!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WINNER!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Evo said:


>


Posting here cos you can't win the girls in the other thread :haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ventura said:


> Posting here cos you can't win the girls in the other thread :haha


Yes :teeth


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

I win. REALLY! :boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:twak


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:yay


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm winning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:mum


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Waiting for an admin to thread lock this.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

arnie said:


> Waiting for an admin to thread lock this.


Yup.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

**thread locks**

I winnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Well that's it folks. Ace in the hole. Epic thread has come to it's dreary end.


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:cup


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Casey! Hoe ya doin'


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Hola Josh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

How ya'll doin;' today?


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Great :b How is everybody doing?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


>


HAHAHA 

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

x


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

XD


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

X{D


Moustache.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Loosers


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Ellipsis


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

,


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:b


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Meow


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:wife


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ventura said:


> :wife


:twak


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:eek


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:kiss


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh don't mind me...just in here chilling....



ROFL


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

OMG..hehhe...


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:help


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

gett off casey
_







..Its my thread_


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

A *** bop-a-loo-bop a lop bam boom!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yay......Hakuna Matata


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> gett off casey
> _
> 
> 
> ...


:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:troll


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:yes


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

I want the super nintendo


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:troll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

5000 posts!!! :yay


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I won my digging for gold contest


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Evo said:


> 5000 posts!!! :yay


Y U POST SO MUCH!?! :troll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Luka92 said:


> Y U POST SO MUCH!?! :troll


:troll


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Give it up EVO. You just lost


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Rn


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

........


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Foist.


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Please put a lock on this topic.

U see what I did there?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

MF Doom said:


> Please put a lock on this topic.
> 
> U see what I did there?


Nice try :kma


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Not nice :mum You should let me win already


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:rub


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

I still win right?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes :yes


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:clapyay now don't come back


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:time


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

If we somehow managed to be the last poster and "win" this thread, wouldn't we be the only one to recognize our victory? :stu Doesn't seem very rewarding. =p


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

...


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

The poster below me is a loser.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> The poster below me is a loser.


:troll


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

No one's ever going to win this thread...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i ahve already won buddy..!!!!

Stay outta my place ehhehe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> i ahve already won buddy..!!!!
> 
> Stay outta my place ehhehe


:wife


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Get off my way Chris


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:kma


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

zzZz


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey black n mild...oh i got it so u r starting English alphabet in descending order..









okay YyyyyyyyyyYyyyYYYyy..hehehhee


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Lol...


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I am back. Back to win again!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm in the lead!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

getoff u Evo Tentative is my ahem ahem..









For u balck n Mild next letter XXXxxxXxxxXX

its ur turn next..


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

U can never win


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:blah


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:cup


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I WIN!!! FLAWLESS VICTORY!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rofl


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## st3phanie (May 18, 2012)

:idea


----------



## st3phanie (May 18, 2012)

:clap yippie I won for more than 5 minutes!!!!:boogie


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

oke


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:flush


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wink


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:shock


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:um


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey Vaness what r u doing on my thread huh







?


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wink


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

GEt off people









hehehe


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> GEt off people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:teeth:clapLMAO @ vanessa and Luka...hehehhe:b


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

WINNING ??

YEAH


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

I so win!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oopsss...that my dialouge...
I won ..i won..sorry vaness


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:spit


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

hahaa I win again :b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:loveYAY MY LOVE HAS CAME:boogie
:heartHEHE TENTATIVE:drunk
:kmaBACK OFF PEOPLE...TENTATIVE IS A SUPERMAN:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Cool story brah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:spank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I will show you something if you all let me win


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:boogie *


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

KiwiGirl said:


> I will show you something if you all let me win


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

^ hehe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wink


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hide


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:idea


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I better go to sleep.....:yawn


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

test


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wink


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:heart


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Mwahahaha :evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:idea


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Aloysius _RIP







_


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Win.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Booyah!!!


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

I win!!!


----------



## Snowflakezero (May 13, 2012)

And so it continued till the end of days.


----------



## Snowflakezero (May 13, 2012)

Oh, and nice George Carlin quote, Nonesovile.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

I finally won something!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:dead


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

:int


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:get


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:doh


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

:int


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

l


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:time


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:blush


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Anybody that posts after me admits that they are a loser and have no friends.


I win? *insert trollface.jpg*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:troll


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


>


lolol you weirdo


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh.. its this thread.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

So what did I win?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

roar


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Blah uke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:spank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:cig


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh darn it..!! so many runner-ups:um..eh eh......:b

_Ashley the winner......:boogie_


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

okay Evo..your the first runner up


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> okay Evo..your the first runner up


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rub


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

ops


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_.....MADEINLITHUANIA!_


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

:bat


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_I am a winner!_


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _I am a winner!_


Not anymore!


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_I will not give up_


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:kma:kma:kma: :yay


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:no


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _I will not give up_


Hey btw where are you getting all those gifs from??


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Tumblr :clap_


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:roll


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

.....


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

If you wish to make an apple pie from scratch
You must first invent the universe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wink


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sas


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

:|


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank

HI GUYS.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

First!


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

:wink


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Foist!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

oke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_I'm a winner...and you are ruining it...








_


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm Bi-Winning. Go Bi Polar peeps :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Charlie Sheen beaten by Cat. "Weak"


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

I guess I win


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I dont think anyone will ever win...


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Belarus still loosing


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Haha_


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

<-----


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:idea


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:afr


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

---------------------------->


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

:argue


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Evo said:


> :squeeze


:hug


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:roll


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

!!!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

*wins*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

i'm cool


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_you are lucky _


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I win!!!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Woot woot :evil


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Die die my darling _


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

???


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:mum


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

123 boom


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_1993 - 01- 23
boom
_


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Dedicated to you all


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _1993 - 01- 23_
> _boom_


 Mine is 1990 - 01-25:b

just two days before u were born:teeth


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Aquarius!_


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Aquarius!_


Yeah mine too

Thursday born??


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Saturday :boogie_


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:doh 
Silly me....10:30 pm?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Eastwinds is..............


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I win!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

:blah


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I won


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Back off people....Here Comes SuperAshley


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Bi Winning again


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

:flush


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Winning


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Baby girl.... I'll take care of your bunny rabbit


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


>


to who it concerns...... this is the best girl alive x)


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Loveless said:


> to who it concerns...... this is the best girl alive x)


:squeeze I'm not but thanks!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Why is potatoes your avatar x)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey u love bird


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Why is potatoes your avatar x)


lmao I was just trying to be funny xD. God, I've missed you Fallen


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Loveless said:


> lmao I was just trying to be funny xD. God, I've missed you Fallen


It's making me hungry x) I want potatoes or some form of it....bring in the French fries!! I'm always on here you can talk to me whenever :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

fallen18 said:


> It's making me hungry x) I want* potatoes* or some form of it....bring in the French fries!! I'm always on here you can talk to me whenever :b







oh Aphex Twin, you so strangee


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> It's making me hungry x) I want potatoes or some form of it....bring in the French fries!! I'm always on here you can talk to me whenever :b


you never fail to make my day :heart


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank HI GUYS.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Evo said:


> :blank HI GUYS.


Evo my brotha XD


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> oh Aphex Twin, you so strangee


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Evo said:


> :blank HI GUYS.


Tries to find 'Hey you guys : the electric company' clip from Family Guy but fails.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

fallen18 said:


>


damn, my top comment on there got taken off. Go to comments page 59 - Skunkybiffta


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> damn, my top comment on there got taken off. Go to comments page 59 - Skunkybiffta


Lol I would but on my iPad it doesn't show the page numbers it just has that click button thingy and I'm to lazy to click it 59 times x)


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

nyannyannyannyan


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

fallen18 said:


> Lol I would but on my iPad it doesn't show the page numbers it just has that click button thingy and I'm to lazy to click it 59 times x)


sorry page 63:

you forgot about frying them - or do﻿ hobbits not posses the means ? Bet sauron does. The evil ******* denying middlearth of frying.
Skunkybiffta 1 year ago 114


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> nyannyannyannyan






 sorry it just reminded me of it x)


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I love this thread x)


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> sorry page 63:
> 
> you forgot about frying them - or do﻿ hobbits not posses the means ? Bet sauron does. The evil ******* denying middlearth of frying.
> Skunkybiffta 1 year ago 114


Hahahha lmao x) nice man!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Is anyone else enamored with the way fallen talks :O. i mean she is.... I am speechless right now x)


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Is anyone else enamored with the way fallen talks :O. i mean she is.... I am speechless right now x)


Uh no I think it's only you :lol


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Uh no I think it's only you :lol


Oh....... well I guess that means I think the world of you :squeeze


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Oh....... well I guess that means I think the world of you :squeeze


Smooth and I want your potatoes :squeeze so hand them over!!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Smooth and I want your potatoes :squeeze so hand them over!!


Darling...... take all the potatoes you want. Anything you need, I'm here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

:steam


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:roll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi ya TL!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:sus


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

i'm cool


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rofl


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Totals:


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

...


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_būm būm čiaka čiakaaaaaaaaa_


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _būm būm čiaka čiakaaaaaaaaa_


čium čium čium


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ča-ča-čanana


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

..


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

....


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

.....


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

......


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

.......


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

........


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

.........


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

..........


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Totals:


:|


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

<----- Cool


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ž


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:idea


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

^O^


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

* -WINNER- :b*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Not the place for this. Bad night. Again!


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Why?


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> I don't have the will or guts to kill myself. But I wish I were dead.


That's how I feel right now.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Luka92 said:


> That's how I feel right now.


I feel ya. But I guarantee you that when you wake up tomorrow. YOu will feel 90% better than you do now.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rub


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> I feel ya. But I guarantee you that when you wake up tomorrow. YOu will feel 90% better than you do now.


I think you're right. I noticed that sleeping usually helps me.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:roll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:mum


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

'Mornin (PST) Sasers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:duel


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Wicked


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Niko702 (Jun 4, 2012)

uno


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

You're motorrring!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi TL. I like your new sig.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey JC, Thanks. I change it every month.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I win! No one post below me!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I win! No one post below me!


:troll


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Next one who posts below me gets it!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Next one who posts below me gets it!


:teeth


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

No room for anymore posts people.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I am temporarily victorious.

Any one who posts below me will win the lottery.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Niko702 (Jun 4, 2012)

what we win?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Zombies


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Niko702 (Jun 4, 2012)

we should action something


----------



## Niko702 (Jun 4, 2012)

auction** typo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Hurrah last


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I now declare this thread closed


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

This is not the last post.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Post. Of the last kind.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

!niw I


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

My I win key seems to be broken.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

(◠‿◠)


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:shock


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:x


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_








OMG..... I'm..... a WINNER? Ohhh....oOOOohh :clap:clap:clap:clap
_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

i am winning at the moment


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Damn. TL wins for his perseverance


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:duel


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

This is the last post. Look. Look at it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No this is the last post.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This is the last post.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

čćžđš


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Evo said:


> :teeth


:yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

meepie said:


> :yes


:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Ok guys...............game over




*sh!* be vewy vewy quiet






.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok then games over lets let this thread die.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I like cakes.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I like pie.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_I like cats.
MAU
_


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:door


----------



## The shy soldier (Apr 24, 2012)

let me be the WINNER just for an hour... !!
I am the WINNER:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

I like lamp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Rosebud...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

:wife What is this? I have just come to discovered I'm not the last poster in this thread. Fear my wrath, wannabe future posters.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_cium cium cium!_


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:troll


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Now if only these existed


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:roll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yawn:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:cry


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:b


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

i told you this thread was closed, you disobeyed me you mother****ers


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:spit


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:cup


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Ok you guys! Listen up!

I hear you mamas calling you so you all better go see what she wants...........probably needs you to take out the garbage or something.................I'll just wait here and keep the thread warm.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The Chinese are invading run for the hills!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

You guys aren't listening!! I will have to put you all in time out!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Shh


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Why are we being vewy vewy quiet?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Or are you doing a librarian impression?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo said:


>


Ok. Tell me that wasn't a librarian impression. 

Actually some of the librarians I work with look just like that.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm in time out lol :banana


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

...


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

adabfdahbdsa


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

So I hear that I won something.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Monotony said:


> So I hear that I won something.


:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Who's a winner now ...? 









_


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Who's a winner now ...?
> 
> _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

^lol whats with the banana?


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Ha, I really want one (a banana). Plus, they are really healthy.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

ok..:um
lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Shifting, drifting. Cloudless, starless.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I thrin the wed!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Victory is mine!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:shock


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Evo said:


> :shock


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I don't think so........................you're so far from last it's not funny!!

I, on the other hand, am dead last.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:fall


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:no


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

WTF ???????


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wtf


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

What the ****


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:?


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_







_
_GO, MADE, GO!!!!_


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ich gewinne


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Monotony said:


> ich gewinne


Nein, ich gewinnen


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I love being sexy. Jump on the wagon ladies


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

bobthesaint said:


> :banana


oh yeah dance banana dance. Look at this ladies


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:banana:banana


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

BobtheSaint said:


> :banana:banana


On the left you have Bob the naughty Saint. On the right Mr. tricky himself Loveless. Step up ladies. You won't be going down till we tell ya too


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

You're really having fun with this! :lol

:banana:banana


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ladies you don't wanna know what the saint is gonna march into ya :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ich bin siegreich


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ik win, per ongeluk. Mijn excuses.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm mean :|


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Of course it was an accident... :roll


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Oops; I did it again.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I need to take a piss. Anyone got a cup?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Just go out the window


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I just took your advice and I peed on an old lady. Good god my luck is terrible .


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

You should make sure the coast is clear next time.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah IKR? I mean I peed on a slow old lady. i was being a dunce .


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:time


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> :time


I guess that means it's time for me to win this contest.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No It's time for me to win.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

but I win!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

That's funny because I could of sworn that I was winning.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


Then you choke on the popcorn, die and I win.

See how easy it is?


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

My 100th post!:boogie and I win.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Woot woot


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

fly to the fire said:


> My 100th post!:boogie and I win.


Not!!!

And now it's 101................*evil grin*

I win!!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Question. Do I get some kind of evil prize when my posts hit 666?

Just asking.


And again.



I win.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm Winning


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_







_
_AWWWW, I'm A WINNER _


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm winning again.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:bat


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## The shy soldier (Apr 24, 2012)

Wish i Could sleep like a little baby, for a long time...

I am the winner...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am winner!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I am.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

ROOAAAARRRR BACK OFF ALL OF YOU OR YOU GET HURT NOW i WIN


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Fail


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

;0


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:um


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Last thread, posts win


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Last thread, posts win


No silly.....................

win thread.................last post.

As in I win.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_WINNER!_


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why yes I am the winner.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I win!!!

Now where's my scholarship?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No I win


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

There can be only one winner, ME


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

This really is the weirdest thread I have ever seen...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Face it It's only a matter of time until I win.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

First!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

no me


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No you


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes me


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:duck


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Yes me


NO NOT YOU gosh darnit


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

And what's you're problem Devadas? Huh!? damnit


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat :bat :bat :bat :bat


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh yea!?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:shock


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Stop posting in here or I'll feed you to the Spider-Bear


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


That is ****ing *terrifying*...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm absolutely terrified of spiders :afr but for some reason not of the bearspider.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Do NOT! I repeat do NOT! Touch the submit reply button.


Back away from the button and nobody gets hurt.




I win!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I win!!!

My will!!! Be done!!!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I gave up that religion.


I win again!!! 


I'm so awesome!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

BACK OFF THIS IS MY WIN!!!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank

HI GUYS.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo said:


> :blank
> 
> HI GUYS.


Hi Evo.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:yay :banana


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I love you
You love me
We're a happy family
With a great big hug 
And a kiss from me to you
Won't you say you love me too?

Thank you, weird perverted purple dinosaur, for giving me a way to stop this thread dead in it's tracks.


I win.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

...


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Bryan108 said:


> ...


...(squared)


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

...:sus


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Bryan108 said:


> ...:sus


Yes? Is there something on your mind?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

This game ended years ago. No one told you? lo...err I'm soo sorry.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I dunno its just very odd for a 50 year old to be singing a kids nursery rhyme created by a weird purple dinosaur and thinking that will help you win the thread..


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> This game ended years ago. No one told you? lo...err I'm soo sorry.


Damn!! Always a day late and a dollar short.

My bad.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:banana


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Bryan108 said:


> I dunno its just very odd for a 50 year old to be singing a kids nursery rhyme created by a weird purple dinosaur and thinking that will help you win the thread..


I'm pleading senility.

Yeah.................uh................that's it.............senility

Where am I? Who am I?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I have won. I will refuse to look at this forum hereafter, so therefore in my mind, I will still have won.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I think Chantella needs medical assistance people!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> I have won. I will refuse to look at this forum hereafter, so therefore in my mind, I will still have won.


No Egyptian river moves..............I call foul!!!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Bryan108 said:


> I think Chantella needs medical assistance people!


Nope! Just a crown and scepter.

Why?

Because I WIN!! *ppppfffffsssttttt!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo said:


>


And?...............

I win again!!!!!

I'm so going to Disneyland!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo said:


> :no


Splat!!!! Got him!!!










Bad smiley face! Bad!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo said:


> :dead


Bad Evo, Bad!!!! :twak

You must be punished for posting in this thread when it's so obviously mine to win.

Get your round headed self into the time out corner!!!

And don't come back to this thread!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Bad Evo, Bad!!!! :twak
> 
> You must be punished for posting in this thread when it's so obviously mine to win.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi I'm Preston . And i post embarassing youtube videos :O


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Hi I'm Preston . And i post embarassing youtube videos :O


Hi, I'm Tella. Nice to meet you Preston. 

I make collages of squooshing posters who don't admit I won this last post wins thread.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Hi, I'm Tella. Nice to meet you Preston.
> 
> I make collages of squooshing posters who don't admit I won this last post wins thread.


Hey give me that Japanese flag


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Waz up ladies


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Hey give me that Japanese flag


It's not a Japanese flag!! It's totally my big red Mars planet.

See? This is why you can't win this thread.

You're planet impaired.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo said:


>


Prepare to die..........oober potato head!

I'll be back!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Prepare to die..........oober potato head!
> 
> I'll be back!


Potato head! :teeth


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> It's not a Japanese flag!! It's totally my big red Mars planet.
> 
> See? This is why you can't win this thread.
> 
> You're planet impaired.










I'm not here to win..... I'm here to party x)


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo said:


> Potato head! :teeth


Yes? Isn't your avatar some kind of weird potato smiley??


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Yes? Isn't your avatar some kind of weird potato smiley??


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Loveless said:


> I'm not here to win..... I'm here to party x)


You missed it!! Now you'll just have to wait till we scrapbook the pictures.

Aww! Now shoo!!!!!

Mine! The thread's all mine!!!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> You missed it!! Now you'll just have to wait till we scrapbook the pictures.
> 
> Aww! Now shoo!!!!!
> 
> Mine! The thread's all mine!!!


I apologize. i can't leave..... I find you irresistable :teeth


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Loveless said:


> I apologize. i can't leave..... I find you irresistable :teeth


Stalker alert!!!! Stalker alert!!!!!!

Where's that stalker alert button?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Stalker alert!!!! Stalker alert!!!!!!
> 
> Where's that stalker alert button?


Dont' be afraid. Don't be afraid  I am nice. And awesome.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Dont' be afraid. Don't be afraid  I am nice. And awesome.


Ok. Prove it. let me win this thread, get the crown, the scholarship and the trip to Hawaii.

Then I'll think about accepting you as awesome.

Oh and can you squish Evo while you're at it?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Ok. Prove it. let me win this thread, get the crown, the scholarship and the trip to Hawaii.
> 
> Then I'll think about accepting you as awesome.
> 
> ...


Oh I have no problem letting you win. As stated earlier, I am here for the party. AS for squishing Evo...... that is not a problem . That way I can steal all his ladies :teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

:spank:spank:spank:spank:spank I have been a bad bad boy


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:cig


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I KNEW you guys couldn't be trusted!!!

What ever happened to helping a poor old lady cross the street?? 


Can't you let this poor old lady win one little prize before she dies??

That's all I ask.............



cue the violin


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

EastWinds said:


>


Thanks!

But now you're the last one!!

Not you too???!!!!!

It's a danged conspiracy!!

What can I do to get you guys to let me win??

:idea

I'll give you a nickel.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:twisted


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

:clap dance


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

I Win! WOOHOO! :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Victory


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo said:


> :yay


Thank you for celebrating my victory!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

*I think I clearly win here.* as a matter of fact...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Thank you for celebrating my victory!


:twak


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> *I think I clearly win here.* as a matter of fact...


Impressive. I need that picture for my desk at work.

But...............

NOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False EVERYBODY expects the Spanish inquisition.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> False EVERYBODY expects the Spanish inquisition.


Oh bugger!!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I love Monty Python!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo said:


> :twak


Bad Evo, Bad!!! :twak


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Bryan108 said:


> I love Monty Python!


Then you must go watch it and leave this thread.

Yeah, that's the ticket..............

Go!

Run along!!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Every one go watch Monty Python well I stay here and win.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Every one go watch Monty Python well I stay here and win.


Been there, done that.............got the Holy Grail tee shirt.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well go watch it some more.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Well go watch it some more.


What? The curtains?

Come here, I'll bite your legs off!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Oh really?? Prepare to be fish slapped!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I think the basics of defending against an attacker with a fish should be the same.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Bad Evo, Bad!!! :twak


:squeeze


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:bat


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Chantella your such a bully!! Back off from Evo and me or else!!! :bat


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Bryan108 said:


> Chantella your such a bully!! Back off from Evo and me or else!!! :bat


But it's only a flesh wound.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Flesh wounds taste better with extra salt.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Flesh wounds taste better with extra salt.


That's it!! I shall taunt you a second time!!






And now I have to leave.  You guys behave!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a sudden urge to Invade France


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I have a sudden urge to Invade France


Hey it would be easy if you had the dinosaur with the machine gun on your side :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Bryan108 said:


> Hey it would be easy if you had the dinosaur with the machine gun on your side :lol


That would be overkill.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

+


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

^_^


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

^-^


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

6000! \(^o^)/


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

She's pretending to be playing the violeh-eh-eh-eh-eh she swears to not even know.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:twak


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I win!!! :yay


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Give up already people I win.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^Although you're avatar is a dinosaur, Im not intimadated by small arms.

So... I WIN!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It has more than guns


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

He'd have a hard time reloading.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HA! An F-15!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

SA HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND!!! AN F-35!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmm, that's a first.
Im a plane buff, but Im not sure what that plane is from that angle of shot.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Eurofighter Typhoon


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:shock
IS that what that is?!!
I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR THAT MODEL TO ADD TO MY COLLECTION!!!!:b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

oke


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I see you guys are still at it. 


Let me get the roach spray.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sus


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll be sure I grab my tic spray as well.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Saber (Jun 15, 2012)

Please can no one post after me so I can win.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

...


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

O_O o_o


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:duel


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Now stop being pests and just scurry along ..................


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Victory


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sieg


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:drunk


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ya... No not happening.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:bat


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

^ DAMN that's HUGE


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yep it was way bigger on here then it should of been.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

For muh Game guy!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Are you dreaming? No Pac Man can win this.............

But..................Annoying Orange can!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> ^ DAMN that's HUGE


AWE MAN!!!
I've been trying to make that picture my avatar. But the site keeps saying the files too big.

Anyone know how to alter that?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> AWE MAN!!!
> I've been trying to make that picture my avatar. But the site keeps saying the files too big.
> 
> Anyone know how to alter that?


I could do it for you if you like.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:afr


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> I could do it for you if you like.


truly?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nein, ich gewinnen


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

While you guys are speaking other languages and messing with your avatars, I'll just keep this place company. 


Lalalaladeeedah..............

Don't rush back.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh no you wont.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Oh no you wont.


uh huh will too. *sticking out my tongue at this very moment*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> :boogie


In the beginning............................

The End

I win.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:idea I win goooooooooo me


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> uh huh will too. *sticking out my tongue at this very moment*


*cuts tongue off*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

and he's back in front


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

While you two have fun tonging each other. I will win the game


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:teeth Oh no you don't


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> While you two have fun tonging each other. I will win the game


No can do, space guy!!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


I'll bet that hurts.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:clap I'm still winning


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> :clap I'm still winning


How long have you had these delusional thoughts?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Speaking of space What on earth is you're AV?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Speaking of space What on earth is you're AV?


it's a digital collage I made with the word Unknown. I make a lot of them on my site.........http://snortingcheeseballs.weebly.com/inside-me-and-them.html


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

chantellabella said:


> it's a digital collage I made with the word Unknown. I make a lot of them on my site.........http://snortingcheeseballs.weebly.com/inside-me-and-them.html


Wow. Cool.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> How long have you had these delusional thoughts?


I'll give you delusional :mum


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> I'll give you delusional :mum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I love you Barack, Obama forever XD


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Cool story bro.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm still winning


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:boogie Not any more


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Goooood morning, Sunshine!!!!!!!!



I win!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Octopus hitches ride on dolphin's genitals


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

God damn it people.

:bat

Just accept that I'm going to win.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Pbbbt


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

....


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Uh huh...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^now you KNOW a ******* tried that.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^HAHAHAHAHAHA!
Idiots!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Unless that pool is filled with rubbing alcohol there screwed.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Sex


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sieg...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not so fast suckers


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Get out of here all of you.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

:boogie:whip dancin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Back on top. ooh yeah :boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not so fast


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You won't win, may as well give up now.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good try, but your just not up to it


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:twakHow dare you post after that amazing picture.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

oke


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I can do anything boyo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm skeptical of that.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

He's back :clap


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

I like chocolate.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I like winning :boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh no you don't :teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Būmbūm čiakačiaka


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

1 handed thread steal.

u wouldnt dare knock an injured old lady down


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> 1 handed thread steal.
> 
> u wouldnt dare knock an injured old lady down


:hug


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

Evo said:


> Būmbūm čiakačiaka


_Omg :teeth:teeth:teeth_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

yes oh yes. I am free. free from the pretending, free from being Mr. Nice Guy. now it is time to be who i really am: Better then each and every one of you. Goodbye "friends". I shall not be missing you .


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Damnit I lost


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Aloysius


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:int


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm still the victor.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay... :flush


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

That's what I thought.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:steam


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Stand still for a minute


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I still win


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:yes Evo...:yes

I, win.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:blank...:no...:idea

:whip, :lol.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

oke


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:twak :twak
:twak :twak
:twak :twak
:twak :twak
:twak :twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:duck


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I still have one good hand oke
:bat
:twak


I win!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No I win.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:drunk


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Still wining


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I made her leave. I'm mad. My selfish arrogance ruined it. At least I tried


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hide


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:blah


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

I know I lose.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

You are correct.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:troll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:wife


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:argue


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:steam


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:spank


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:duck


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:bat


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

i am therefore i win


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo said:


> :no


i just gave you cookies! :? grrrrr

no more cookies for u!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:cry


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo said:


> :cry


LOL!

Sorry..............that smiley is just funny as hell


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:squeezeYou to kiss and make up, remember Mummy knows best.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> :squeezeYou to kiss and make up, remember Mummy knows best.


MummY? I thought the werewolf knows best.

Dang!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:group


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Jesus ****in christ **** me god damnit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:hs


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hug


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Bye life. A still more glorious dawn awaits me. away from this bullsghit life


I'm sensing anger issues.:bash


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:group


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:blah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> To hell with this bulkl**** called " ****ing god damned LIFE"
> 
> I'm done


:-( im sorry you're upset


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

as 4 the rest of you on this thread trying to win :bat:twak


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

bigblue38 said:


> I'm sensing anger issues.:bash


Yesterday was a VERY bad day.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

chantellabella said:


> :-( im sorry you're upset


Thanks. I'm sorry I posted what I did. Yesterday was a VERY bad day for me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Thanks. I'm sorry I posted what I did. Yesterday was a VERY bad day for me.


i hope today is better.

see? it's better for me already because I'm the winner of this thread


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

In that case its better for me then for you now since im winning


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Devdas said:


> :tiptoe


creeping slowly to my victory


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Dancing to my victory I see.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:nw


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

praying everyone goes away


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Worshipping my victory?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

how long have you had these delusions?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

As if I'm the deluded one.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

here spot! catch the ball! here spot!

good dinosaur! oh my bad! i threw it a little too far off the cliff


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why would a T-rex chase ball when it could just eat someone.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Devdas said:


> :sus


you know, you can get glasses if you're having trouble seeing. that IS the reason for that smiley, right?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Why would a T-rex chase ball when it could just eat someone.


tiny brain

aw! you so fell for that! bouyah!

now i gotta go to work. ya'll behave


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win again.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:duel


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Bryan108 said:


> :duel


I win


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:twisted


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:bat


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:stu


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Give up


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I win again!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sup y'all


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

i win!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> i win!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blah


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Yes!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

toadily wrong!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:bat:bat:bat:bat:bat:bat:bat:bat:bat:


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:spank:spank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke:spank


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:steam


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:kma


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

*wins*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Cool


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:evil:evil:evil:evil:evil:evil:evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn opcorn


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

ar


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:ditto


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

you guys suck at this game. And life


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> you guys suck at this game. And life


And pleased to met you to.ar


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

bigblue38 said:


> And pleased to met you to.ar


:lol

:hs


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:flush You have just been flushed down the bog.:clap


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

*******************************!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

8=D

Oh, too bad that emoticon doesn't exist.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I win again :boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

HardRock said:


> :yay


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

*bwaaahhhhaaahhhhaaaaa*:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :no


I think someone needs an ***-kicking :bat


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I think someone needs an ***-kicking :bat


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:duck


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:bat


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Evo said:


> :twak


Don't make me use this


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Gentlemen, you can't fight in here, this is the War Room! :mum


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I have just made a rule that allows me to change the rules which also allows me to change the rule that lets me change rules. So yes I can fight in the war room.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win.

and


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:haha


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

^ Hey you copied my avatar you copycat!! lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ My avatar is better.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Don't make me use this


Nice.

May I borrow that?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

You guys are nuts!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> You guys are nuts!


But we so enjoy the hallucinations, paranoia and squirrel stalking.

Please don't take away the squirrels!

Please don't.

They're our only hope.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ Squirrels are just giant rats.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

ewwww!!!!!! Where's that ban button. Ban him!!!!! Please!!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> ^ Squirrels are just giant rats.


Thank you for taking away the gross picture! I'll leave you a treat in the time out corner. 

Oh.............

And I win!

Bouyah! :boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:twak

I thought I squished you!

And here I made you a cupcake and all. 



Have I made you feel guilty enough to let me win? *evil grin*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:evil Suckers


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope I still win.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

^ yeah, right :roll


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why yes I am right aren't I.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Damn TL, S L O W D O W N there buddy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hehe, Hey JC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi TL. Hope all is well!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

****Thread Lock Warning****


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Alexis1213 (Jun 20, 2012)

Nuff said.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Local Area Network in Australia: the LAN down under.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

This baby is not amused.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:rofl

THAT was funny!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Look! My smiley face died! Seriously, he was laughing and now he just lays there dead.

You guys killed my smiley guy!!!

No cupcakes for you!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Give me a **** *** ** cupcake you ** ****** ** ** ** *** person you


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh god my lungs they hurt Iron Sky is such a hilariously stupid movie it hurts to watch it.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Give me a **** *** ** cupcake you ** ****** ** ** ** *** person you


I did!!

I think I did.

But with all that bleeping, you're going to be sent to the time out corner.

Right now!!

I'll meet you there with the very large taser gun.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll meet you there, But no weapons! not even "non-letheal" weapons! I just want to take my cupcake, go into the corner and eat it in peace..


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Oh yeah..................


I win!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Last.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Nope. Next to last.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Indeed you are next to last.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

And the winner is..............................


Moi


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No I win.

And none of you should even think about posting in this thread.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Thinking.........

Thinking.....................

Thinking........................


Here's a thought.

I win.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

That's what you think. I am the champion !


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:bat


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:cig


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Evo said:


> :twak


That puppet looks deadly.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

ar


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ar :afr


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


You stole my smileys!!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Evo said:


> You stole my smileys!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^:get


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^ :spank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I've figured out how to win this game. I just have to get the mods to lock the thread after I post 8)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> ^ :spank


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I couldn't quite remember how to throw a boomerang, but eventually it came back to me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not so fast matey, just remember I'm the king of this thread


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The king is dead long live the king.

That would be me btw.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I always knew you were a queen


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope I'm clearly a king.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

At least your not a pawn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Shh move into the path of that rook.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> I couldn't quite remember how to throw a boomerang, but eventually it came back to me.


I'm using that one!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:spam


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:drunk


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

*yawn*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:con


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

And again he takes the title, he's just too good.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

First.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yo.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rub


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:roll


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Y'all still playing this game?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Victory is mine!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

When you guys get finished with all your potato head weird smileys, you'll notice that I won.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

And by that you mean that they will notice that I have won.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Um.............yeah


Like that.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

ps


I win!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

You got me. 








I still win.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Great Enron move.

But.............


I still win.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

*I Win*


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

You're right. 


I think you're the winner.



Yes..........I am last to post


But I see how it can be misconstrued as a win in your favor..........


You're getting sleepy............sleepy...................


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Or once I get bored enough.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I can wait.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Almost


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

On second thought that might be overkill for a balloon.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hearty bread


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Hearty bread


Substitute in your username.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

know know then children play fair, or Aunty Chanty won't give you cupcakes.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ta-dah i win!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:argue


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:steam


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:spank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

You do realize if you keep hitting yourself on the head like that you could cause a tad of brain damage. Yes, I do realize we might not be able to tell and of course I would win. But it's my civic duty as a really old person to point that out.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

How old are you Chanty ?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> How old are you Chanty ?


I almost won the oldest forum member on the 30+ threads. (You'll just have to look it up) 

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f21/the-oldest-forum-member-wins-185853/

Why do you think I'm having to put you all in the time out corner??

And why else would I be baking all those freakin cupcakes? 

I was born before the earth cooled.

I can just see it.............................my coolness factor sinking

lower................

lower.......

lower...... 

Oh well.....................at least I win. :boogie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well your still young at heart, and that's all that matters.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Surely you jest.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

:duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Well when you guys are done stabbing each other and hitting each other in the head, all that will be left is me..............winning this thread.


What A Wonderful World lyrics
Songwriters: Thiele, Robert; Weiss, George David;

I see trees of green, red roses too
I see them bloom, for me and you
And I think to myself
What a wonderful world

I see skies of blue, and clouds of white
The bright blessed day, dark sacred night
And I think to myself
What a wonderful world

The colors of the rainbow, so pretty in the sky
Are also on the faces, of people going by
I see friends shaking hands, sayin', "How do you do?"
They're really sayin', "I love you"

I hear babies cryin', I watch them grow
They'll learn much more, than I'll ever know
And I think to myself
What a wonderful world

Yes, I think to myself
What a wonderful world
Oh yeah


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I still win.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Not!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:steam


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope I'm quite certain that I win after all


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:duel


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win again.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Om..................om.......................om...............................


Blue is red only when in a yellow phase.


Chartreuse is the essence of smelly socks................



Are you getting sleepy yet?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Watch the little shiny watch thingy..............


Back and forth


Back and forth



Ah! I see drool forming around your mouth....


Good sign.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Gah!!! You're so gross!! Funny, but gross!! :teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo said:


>


I just knew there was a cupcake out there for that face...........


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Now be vewy vewy quiet so all the good little children can go to bed. They need their beauty sleep.

Oh don't worry about the thread. I'll watch it to make sure nobody tries to write here. 

Want me to sing you a good night song?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Here's your good night song.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

ROFL!!!! 

You guys just don't know raw talent when you see it! 

Later guys. I need my beauty sleep. You know us old people ...........9pm on a Friday night is lights out. 

Behave!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win at the cost of Alt tabbing out and loosing my capital ship damn ai.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I still win


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:time


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

That's more like it good boy, Here have a treat.










Damn it blue... you ruined it


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:bat


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

you were all fooled


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

/thread killer


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I won!!!

This is so way better than when I won the Miss America pageant!










And way cooler than when I won that Oscar










And even better than when I won the Grammy and MTV award



















I'd like to thank all the little people who made this winning possible. 
You like me!!! You really like me!!!!!

*annoying band music ensures*


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Well done.



Ooops.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Not a problem. Enjoy.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I will. Thank you again.


Would you like my autograph?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

You did NOT just take away my Oscar, Miss America, Grammy, MTV award moment, did you??


I feel like Taylor Swift at the 2009 VMA awards. :mum

Bad, Kanye! Bad! 

:twak Bad Toad Licker, Bad!!!


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

chantellabella said:


> Would you like my autograph?


No thank you. I'm actually more famous than you and there are rules of etiquette regarding A listers and Z listers whereby you must beg for my autograph and I must turn my nose up at you because you may as well be a pleb.

Anyway, I'm glad to be back were I rightfully belong: as the winner.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> No thank you. I'm actually more famous than you and there are rules of etiquette regarding A listers and Z listers whereby you must beg for my autograph and I must turn my nose up at you because you may as well be a pleb.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad to be back were I rightfully belong: as the winner.


Your agent just called. Your people quit and nobody wants to hire you in A movies anymore. Also the B movie people asked if you can play a harmonica because they're looking for a harmonica player. You might want to call them quick.

Awww!! I guess you'll just have to concede me as a winner now.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Agent called. Michael Cera cut into a particularly large onion and hasn't stopped crying for weeks so they need me to fill in his part in a new movie as an awkward teen portrayed by a twenty something year old. I can be awkward and twenty something.

I'm off to the shoot. See you at the Academy Awards loser.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

It's been 3 hours so I'm guessing your acting career is done by now. You know how fast those things go. Big today, forgotten in 3 hours.


Where can I send the flowers? 


Putting on the crown as I speak....................


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win again


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

anybody got some mosquito spray? :twak

And I just made cookies!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:duel


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Just for that................

Eat your peas!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:twak


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Victory


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

yortciV


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:wife


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:x


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:O


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

<(--)>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:dead


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Is that a hydro electric power plant?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Victory complete


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Um ja


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:kma No juice for you my friend


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Eh. umm I have social anxiety so. Well. All I have to say, is, Carl Sagan!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your new avatar pic is cool, snow leopards are awesome


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I know and that's why I win.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Having said that, I am the Oracle and I always win


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Excuse me...

Has anyone seen my crown? 


It matched my scepter.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Yes?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Speak up!! I can't heearrrr you!!! 

Are you having a lovely day?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

And this is why you should always close your windows at night


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Again..........I'd like to thank my agent, my stylist and my adoring fans for granting me the title of 


Winner!!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

And you guys call ME weird?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

In the interest of mankind, mankind will become extinct.

Oh and to be politically correct..........

womankind will follow thusly.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Our species needs, and deserves, a citizenry with minds wide awake and a basic understanding of how the world works.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Our species needs, and deserves, a citizenry with minds wide awake and a basic understanding of how the world works.


Yes. All that.

And I win.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Evo said:


>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win again


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

You once again win ******* do you really want more of *******?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> You once again win ******* do you really want more of *******?


Sure ill take some more Asterisk's


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:bat


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks like over kill for a tazer


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The oracle is not impressed with tazers


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

But likes Evo's face icons


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> But likes Evo's face icons


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

God is not impressed by yours posts in this thread, but I do like cake.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ hello sugar muffin


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

bigblue38 said:


> ^ hello sugar muffin


that's what she said.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> that's what she said.


I didn't know you could read :boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I am not amused.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> l





wickedlovely said:


> l


this is offensive.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

l


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

l


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ A woman of few words


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:O


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

You think muh fuqqas would take a hint, lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No you.

damn 50 post limit


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> :yawn


Open wide.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> If you want me to bite it.... then sure.
> 
> I ain't even playinnn son.


****, if you want a bloody *** nose then do it.

Covered in all white and red, wait what?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:kma


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> ^ That is offensive.


:doh lol


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> :cry


Fine. 

BUT YOU GOTTA BUY ME DINNER FIRST. I'M EASY... JUST NOT THAT EASY.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think your the juvenile around here.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Oracle wins again


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Advisory****
Three warnings and an infraction. Stop the cussing.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Wud I miss? :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke:flush


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe:flush


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:afr:whip


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Question. What happens when this thread's counts go over a kazillion? Will the numbers fall off the page? Will the site crash? Will somebody in charge step in and ban everyone here? 

Just asking. :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Evo said:


>


Evo, how do you make those? :con


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Lenfer cest les autres (Jul 21, 2010)

i lose


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

So I heard threads are now capped at 15072 posts so no one should waste their time trying to post after this.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I just love proving rumors wrong.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:twisted


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:wtf


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:con


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:stu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I declare my self the victor regardless of any one who posts below this.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:banana That is what you think, hahahahahaha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I declare my self the victor regardless of any one who posts below this.


..


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

l


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sieg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe Its me again


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Bah :bah


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sieg


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Goooood Moooorrrning Sunshines!!!!! 

What a glorious day to mess up your winning streak!

Ah the birds are singing!

The grass is green!


Life is good!!!


I take it my crown is in the mail.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The grass is grey the trees are grey the sky is grey everything is grey but w/e I'm still wining.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I'm almost at 1,000 posts. It would be fitting to win on number 1,000.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry Chanty I'm king round here


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

My 1,000th post. Now that's telling me I'm here too much and it's time to go or I'm crazy competitive. Either way I think it's fitting to win this thread.

Gotta go, guys.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Except you don't win.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Correct because I do


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Wrong I do


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hokoš bokoš


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey JC, almost didn't recognize your in your new Avatar.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey TL! I just moved again. Renting yet another room in another house. Could be worse I suppose. I could be homeless and have no income.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I sometimes wonder how I would survive if I were in fact homeless with severe SA. How would I survive? It would be extraordinarily difficult that's for sure.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:time


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

757 pages of this stuff?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:roll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:banana:evil:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey look over there its me wining again.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe:tiptoe:banana:banana:tiptoe:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:nw


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:troll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:troll:whip


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke:whip


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:yes:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey JC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey buddy!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Science timeeeeeeeeeeeee..........


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:door


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:troll


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

;P


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe:blah:tiptoe:blah:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:d


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:wife:hide:bashciguke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:no


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:eyes:rofl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

1,001. 999 more to go. Sigh.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

998 to go. This might take a while.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Argh 996 and that's my last offer!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chantella is on a mission, a big whoppee for Chanty


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

It'd be cool if everyone stopped posting after this and I won.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Move over chums the Oracle is here


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


 Death by nuclear pizza.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:idea


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:bat


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I say neaux for you guys
Oui for me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oracle always wins


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nein for all of you and Ja for me.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Ach bla uk, swah qua bach!!!

Klingon for you lose, I win!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope I win.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Sigh.


*Fairy dust*
*Fairy dust*
*Fairy dust*

Ok. The place has been sprinkled with fairy dust. 


NOBODY would diss the fairies!!!!

They have troll friends.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barbecued troll tastes really good you should try it sometime.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:bat :wife


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I is back ready to kick ***


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh ya!?:duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

oke


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

oke:whip


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:bat:


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

:boogie
hey fellas


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Evo said:


> :clap


Thankyou very much


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What's uh mattuh TL? outa posts?




Sorry, just playin'  


I almost am.


----------



## maidahl (Jul 6, 2012)

ssssssssssssssss


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

*your end is near*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win again.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:bat


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:boogie

Just dancing through.

Happy feet! 
Happy feet!

*evil grin*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

oke:duel:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Smile and wave boys, smile and wave


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Victory


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Some one explain wtf I'm looking at here.
I cant wrap my head around how Russia accomplished that.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Parkman (Feb 3, 2011)

Woo Woo Woo

You know it!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

You put your right hand in


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Parkman (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

You put your right hand out


----------



## Parkman (Feb 3, 2011)

The CHAMP is here!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Parkman (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Put your right hand in


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Parkman (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh you didn't know!?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

And shake it all about


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Do the


----------



## Parkman (Feb 3, 2011)

waka waka waka


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

And turn yourself around


----------



## Parkman (Feb 3, 2011)

Best in the world!!!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

And das wa diz all da bout!

My New Orleans version.


*applause*


----------



## Parkman (Feb 3, 2011)

Booo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banana man rides again


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

The ghost is in the house!!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

And some banana man riding something


----------



## Parkman (Feb 3, 2011)

run forrest run


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

But the trees don't have feetoke


----------



## Parkman (Feb 3, 2011)

run away


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Waz up sexy


----------



## Parkman (Feb 3, 2011)

excuse me, Flo?


----------



## Parkman (Feb 3, 2011)

What is the soup de jour?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Gumbeaux


----------



## Parkman (Feb 3, 2011)

mmm...that sounds good, I'll have that


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Arggghhhh!!!! My eyes!!! My eyes!!!!!

Well, my o and u's too.

But mainly my eyes!!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win again


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:bat


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:kma


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:kma


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Macbook....ads all over.....PC with custom hosts file....99.9% of all ads everywhere gone.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Stopping ya streak Toady


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I was kinda high


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What did I eat???


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

My time has come


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:spam


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Sorry..............

Can't top all the spaminators!

*throws up hands in defeat*



:tiptoe back in

*looks around*


*sits in an easy chair*

Ah! All mine!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

yaokey dokey


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Empty vessels make most noise


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

The video just terrified my 7 cats!! LOL!!!

Now I have cats looking behind my computer. 

Cruel, Monotony, Cruel :twak


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

You too, bigblue38!!:twak


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Apologise at once Monotony for upsetting Chanty's cats


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:kma


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:yes


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Yandrisachel (Jul 4, 2012)

Rawrrr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

this is not the last post, this is just a tribute


----------



## red04 (Feb 13, 2012)

heyyyyy


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Guess what?



I win again.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## IWannaBeUnderstood (Jul 9, 2012)

Whoever posts after me likes to wear pink high heels and a tutu


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## IWannaBeUnderstood (Jul 9, 2012)

Haha I knew it


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:O


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:nw Where do you get them from


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

It's a secret!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Evo takes his secrets to the grave


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't cry baby Evo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Evo Hanging tough


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Evo is constantly metamorphosing. :wtf


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

But Evo can't fly away. :teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> But Evo can't fly away. :teeth


:twak


----------



## Faith7 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ha ha I win


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not so fast young lady, the Oracle always wins


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I'm late for work!!!

Just read accordingly and let me win!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## IWannaBeUnderstood (Jul 9, 2012)

*beats chest* ....I WIN!!!!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

[url=http://www.4smileys.com]







[/URL]


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry children games over :yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Evo said:


>


Only kidding Evo playtime is back :boogie


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Are you making Evo sad?? Bad bigblue38, bad!!

Now you should take a time out. 


I'll save your spot here while you're away.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

My Land cruiser won stop posting already.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

As usual I win.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

lmao wtfff


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

l


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey! that is not allowed


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I will fish slap you if you don't let me win


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I win. :banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Must we do this again??!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Back off guys ashley is back:-*:-*:-*


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Just posting so Ashley can't win


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:thanks Relax everybody the Oracle is back.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Where is Mr tip toe going Evo ?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe :flush


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:twak Naughty naughty Evo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:roll Have you learned your lesson ?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

He's waking himself?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:cuddle Okay you are forgiven.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:stu


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:spank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:duel:duel:duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:cry


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:squeeze ^ Have a good day today, my friends.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> :squeeze ^ Have a good day today, my friends.


You too!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hooray for Chanty


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Me


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:b


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I am the stone that the builder refused


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I am the visual, the inspiration, that made lady sing the blues.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am the walrus.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I win! In yo' faces! :boogie


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Made me laugh


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win again.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The crowd says you loose again


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I would like to introduce the crowd to my friend

Mr. Flamethrower


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Evo.......OUT! you lost 2 and a half months ago


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Evo.......OUT! you lost 2 and a half months ago


:twak


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm sorry


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Didn't you two get the moto I'm the one who won.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Doyooooo!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

So Evo. U in New Zealand? I would love to visit New Zealand. I have been to Perth but that's as clos as I have come.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> So Evo. U in New Zealand? I would love to visit New Zealand. I have been to Perth but that's as clos as I have come.


Visit me! :teeth


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I would. Any reasonable priced places to stay in your neighborhood?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> I would. Any reasonable priced places to stay in your neighborhood?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok. how about unreasonable places to stay?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Evo said:


>


I get it.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Champion of the World.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

oke


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:hs


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

That's all I got tonight boys!! Have fun! Don't stay up too late.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:door


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:rub :yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:high5


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hs


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

*Huh? Wha? Is it morning already? Groan...........*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

chantellabella said:


>


I'm sure you don't look this rough in the morning. :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank :lurk


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


LOL!!! I love it!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo said:


>


Why Evo??? Why???


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Why Evo??? Why???


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


Actually I sent them an invitation. They should be here any minute. They're bringing chips and dip.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


That's so cute!!! Where are you getting these? They're great!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I win again.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Did anybody see it? It doesn't count if no one saw you win.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

Thankyou Monotony for saying I win, you really are to kind. :b


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Gumbeaux is amused because you think you can win.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope mine wins


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Tabideaux is just waiting to bite your legs off!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Holly is not impressed


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Seriously..........Holly scares me. 

I'd really be worried if she snuck up on me at night.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

My bo says you all can kiss my ***


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Sneaux Beau can kill you with cuteness.........


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Then I shouldn't start listing the amount of rabbits, moles, mice and birds she's killed then.

Well on a leash tied to the tree so she cant run off and get run over.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> My bo says you all can kiss my ***


I'm going to have nightmares.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

chantellabella said:


> I'm going to have nightmares.


Her sissy is a lover though.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


Question...............


Is it legal to fight for a win with cats? Isn't cat fighting illegal?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Time for me to head out, boys! Now don't post here while I'm gone ok?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mr Olly is now in charge


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Nooo Bo is in charge!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lucy lou is now in charge


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Olly is cooler


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A smaller Olly


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Do I win?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Do I win?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^why are the cats eyes orange?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> ^why are the cats eyes orange?


Because he has super powers, super Olly to the rescue.:b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No seriously.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> No seriously.


His eyes are more yellow green. He does have big eyes and has a few colour spots on them.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> My bo says you all can kiss my ***


Don't nobody go in the bathroom for about 35, 45 minutes. Somebody open up a window.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:group


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:high5


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

*YES*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I won!!

And now the race is over.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

And the winner is ME


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I feel like I'm getting brainwashed by Toad Licker. I can do his smiley train in my sleep now. 

I see your plan.................hypnosis. 

Clever.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hypnosis is a lie.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:time


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:afr:hide










.50 BMG was obviously designed for use on spiders who in their right mind would want to get closer then 2 miles to a spider of any kind.


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

I am undefeated! The best of all time.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello children and how are we today ? :dead


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Hello children and how are we today ? :dead


:twak


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is Evo angry with me ?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hug


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No I will not pay attention to you Evo.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't have Ein Wutanfall.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Hello children and how are we today ? :dead


Who you calling children? :sus

Wait..........well in a way.............

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Hiiiiii!!!!!!! Guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo, why are you poking at the invisible person?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

oke


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

That would be Evo's invisible friend. :clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Does your friend have a name ?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I have imaginary friends. 

They like me. 

They really do.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Close thread please


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Evo pls


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

And the band plays on.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> And the band plays on.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*







*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:x:bat


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Here's the story,
Of a lovely lady,
Who was bringing up three very lovely girls.
All of them had hair of gold,
Like their mother,
The youngest one in curls.

Here's the story,
Of a man named Brady,
Who was busy with three boys of his own.
They were four men,
Living all together, but they were all alone.

Till the one day when the lady met this fellow,
and they knew they was much more than a hunch.
That this group,
Must somehow form a family.
That's the way we all became the Brady Bunch,
The Brady Bunch, the Brady Bunch
That's the way we became the Brady Bunch.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:cig


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

NO! Im out of posts for the day!!

SHOOT!

Someone post this link for me please:
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2j69jnm9u1ql2603o1_500.gif


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good morning Chanty


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win again.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana bananas always win


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

No.........dancing grapes always win


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

no the drunk people always win hahaha:drunk jk i dont drink im only fourteen


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

You can't win!! You're not old enough!!


Age before beauty.................


hence...........


I win!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

That would be a no










Now you must move to the side. You're blocking my view of Venus.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't make me angry


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Arrggh!!! You wounded me!! I'll sue!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

No you don't.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

pffsssttt!!!!


Good night, my friend.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Hypnosis is a lie.


Hypnosis is where the truth lies.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

,


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

And the winner is the All stars band


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No the winner is me, myself and I.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

And the All stars band play on


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay Evo you can join the All stars band.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hug


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Step 1)I win

If you disagree with the above step then proceed to step 2

Step 2)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

entertain that cat.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:kma


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

me wants the fruity jellies, hand them over kitty cat


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tell it to the bear


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

....we rock we rock.....


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

roooooooaaaaarrrrsssss


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks folks, but as usual I win again .


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

naaah...u forgot the game is still on


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win for now because none of you feel like posting below me tonight.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh yeah really


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

*WIN*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Dnt pull ur souls guys....


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

*winner.*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey runner ups...dnt b sad...life is going smoother ahead


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

winner


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

whatever the font size be...I win


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False this wins.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

EH


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ now that's what I call a teddy bears picnic


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

7000 posts! :yay


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:haha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bJLhQoxenB8#t=342s


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

congratulations


evo said:


> 7000 posts! :yay


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win again aha


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

This is actually also a secretly boost your posts-thread


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:yay I win again


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Me ish DA WINNER!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mr Olly says no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

This jerk says that I win.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

MF Doom said:


> This is actually also a secretly boost your posts-thread


Yup  That's what I said a couple of months ago. The point of both threads is to just keep making posts. By the way, I win.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I'm blowing this popsickle stand


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Greetings Earth Dwellers!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win again


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

But...................did you get it notarized?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo!!! Bail out!!! You're going down!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Oh no!! Evo's dead! 


Long live Evo!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Where'd ya go Monotony?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Get to da choppa


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Ok. Where we going?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Ok. Where we going?


New Zealand! :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

For some Cocainum.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

New Zealand yes. Cocainium, not so much.

Later gators!


oh yeah................


I win!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No I do.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

As thread winner I would like to thank everyone that lost. If it wasn't for your hard work and dedication I wouldn't be where I am today, accepting the accolade of 'Last Post Wins Thread Champion'.

Thanks everybody. I think in some ways we're all winners really.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I give up.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:cup


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Give up you cant win


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Give up you cant win


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I win! And my Avatar will defend my title.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

My avatar will defeat your inferior robot.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I win once again this game really is to easy.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=48195
^
Second place!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't see your name on that list it clearly says Monotony. :yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:no


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehhehe..wasssup buddies..having fun on my place


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

uhuh


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh i see u r happy around here.. hehhe


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Oracle has returned, is everybody behaving ?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wait. Are you Oracle... or Oral?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

hehe


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

This is now a spiderman thread!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:no


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Meh.....


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Wait. Are you Oracle... or Oral?


The Oracle, please pay attention. :b


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Greetings thread losers!!

The winner has arrived!! :banana


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello there, you are to nice to come 1st how about 2nd. :clap


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Losers!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ so Your Dutch ?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> ^ so Your Dutch ?


Yep  The country of cheese xD
You?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

Unicorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe

Just passing through


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

You two are still trying?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

whatever


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank:lurk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

epril said:


> whatever


That's what I like enthusiasm. :clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Evo said:


> :boogie


This is better. :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Last post!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win again.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:tiptoe :um :yay


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

OH SO MUCH WIN FOR MEEEEe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

You mean me don't you?

Well of course you would mean me after all I am the last post in this thread.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I wi... whatever.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

OHZ again


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

This is the last post :dead


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

l


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Win!


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm last


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Win (before sleep)


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Gee..........where'd that strawberry go?

I win!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope

Remember an apple a day keeps the doctor away. Unless it looks like this.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nyuk nyuk nyuk


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Nope
> 
> Remember an apple a day keeps the doctor away. Unless it looks like this.


I can do scary fruit too.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:rub


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Lol chantellabella
Guess the strawberry is back


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Last!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

MF Doom said:


> Last!


First!

No, I mean last!!


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Last


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Lastesterest


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:no


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Last


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I win..

for now.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Last!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

First of all I'm last because my cousin twice removed married somebody from Puerto Rico and he had a lemon stand where he sold really lousy lemons and then his brother-in-law married my third cousin thrice removed just in time for her fifth cousin to win. 

See? It makes perfect sense now...........I won.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

All I got out of that was that I win and you and all of your cousins lose.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Win!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

and the winner is me


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thankyou for your applause Mr Evo. :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

\(-_-)/ \(>_<)/ \(^_^)/ \(^O^)/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

This thread is now permantly *LOCKED*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope I still win begone all of you vultures.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

My cousin Jose Fernandez Consuelo Argentina Gonzalez says you lose.

I'm 1/4th Hispanic and yes my cousins have names like that ............we got peeps!!

I was married to my fifth cousin btw


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

and the winner is meeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Correct It is me the winner.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:what: I win?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Toad Licker..............your smiley face CIA torture method is not working. 

I win!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I win!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

I win


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

*▶▂◀*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jcgreyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



All youse others!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh yeah. 


I win.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


Seriously? You tried to win with broccoli???!!!!

How odd. :sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

\(>_<)/


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I like broccoli so


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:shock


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I'm getting very worried about the people who post in this thread.

Maybe we should schedule a group cat scan.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

chantellabella said:


> I'm getting very worried about the people who post in this thread.
> 
> Maybe we should schedule a group cat scan.


Mines normal


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't mess with the Pandas !


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

:boogie I win!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win

also lawl


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

<-- Winner!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:no


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

That's not a penguin this is a penguin.:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

My penguin can fly


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pegasus wins


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False Níðhöggr wins.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

LOL.This thread never ends ..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Shh...the tree eating dragon won no more posts. :yes


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:tiptoe: :sly:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win yet again


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:hide


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

niaga niw I


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

No!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

*champion*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

*Winner *


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Master of all time, space and dimension.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Reigns supreme*


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

But seriously. If I'm master of all time, space and dimension, shouldn't your reign just be not so high up?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Let me go find my crown.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Just passing through... :tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Seems the crown is missing... Oh, found it ^.^


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

HAHA YOU'RE ALL DEAD I WIN AFTERALL


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just you and the cockroaches have fun.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Just you and the cockroaches have fun.


But what about my alien friend?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Seems the crown is missing... Oh, found it ^.^


Thank you for finding that. Now subjects.............let's all say together.

Chanty wins!!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The END


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I said the END.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

The End by David LaRochelle

http://www.amazon.com/End-David-LaRochelle/dp/0439640113/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1343010714&sr=1-3&keywords=the+end


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

='D


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I win


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I know you want to kiss me. :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:kiss


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Baby Bean isn't he just adorable.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because after waking up at 2am, staggering over to my computer, coming to this thread, I'm struck with Baby Bean. 

How can you be so cruel??!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

And now look what your Baby Bean did!! 

I posted in the wrong thread! 

I'm useless at 2am. Just useless.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Facepot.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Marshmallows??

Not sure what category I'm in now.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Oh yeah. The Evo smiling one. 

3am and time to go back to bed. 

Goodnight, my friend. :squeeze


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Hehe, she's gone...

*takes crown*

I WIN!










Oh yeah...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:'D


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

To sexy I win


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Ik ben mezelf niet of al die jaren nooit geweest.
Ik ben de gangmaker op het verkeerde feest.
Ik ben mezelf niet of nooit geweest.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Ik ben mezelf niet of al die jaren nooit geweest.
> Ik ben de gangmaker op het verkeerde feest.
> Ik ben mezelf niet of nooit geweest.


Is da van een liedje fzo?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Moasim said:


> Is da van een liedje fzo?


Ja! Van acda en de munnik-niet of nooit geweest. Klopt helemaal wat ze zingen.
En ben jij Nederlands?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Dutch have hijacked our thread. Damn those clog wearing polder builders. :b


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Ja! Van acda en de munnik-niet of nooit geweest. Klopt helemaal wat ze zingen.
> En ben jij Nederlands?


Azo. 
Nee =P Ik ben een Belg/Oekraiens
<-- Belgium


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Lol! Arrgghhh *goes to pirateship*

But (bad) translation:

I ain't myself or never have been in all those years.
I am the party starter on the wrong party.
I ain't myself or never have been.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Popeye the sailor man


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I am the rockstar..


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rofl


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

duh....jealous


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yo chris...my galfriend


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe _WINNERS_


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Howdy everyone??:mum:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Moasim said:


> Azo.
> Nee =P Ik ben een Belg/Oekraiens
> <-- Belgium


XD, ok! Belgen zijn cool btw! Was laatst nog in Oostende


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:teeth yoo hoooo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:cup


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey biggy bluu

:cup


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> hey biggy bluu
> 
> :cup


Well hello there Rajvinda are you the jewel from India. :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hahah yeah..but not jewel dear

just a butterfly..a silly one


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> hahah yeah..but not jewel dear
> 
> just a butterfly..a silly one


A beautiful butterfly


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Good night guys! :fall


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

bigblue38 said:


> A beautiful butterfly


Thanks u so much..okay u win the game for today hahaha lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Evo said:


> Good night guys! :fall


Nighty night Evo.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Bye Chrissy seeya tomorrow


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Bye!! 

Quite a strange thing those timezones.. It's 14:25 here -_-


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:yes:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Did I win?


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes. Yes you did.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Move over, I'm going to win.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

No!


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Pretty Please???


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Anybody seen my crown?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

It was sparkly.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

no crown here, so it looks like I win again. :yay


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I said earlier that I had it... Iz myne!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

But! You just lost it!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Suckers, I win again
Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner
Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner
Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner
Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner
Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner
__________________


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner
Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner
Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner
Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner
Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner
Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner
Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner
Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner
Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner Winner


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Chicken Dinner


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Come on you guys at least try and be original.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I was


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good boy now keep doing that for another 5 minutes and then your punishment will be over.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

So what do we do now?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

*castle appears*
*puts crown on*
*sits on throne*

The old king is dead. Long live the queen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I rule... I win...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not so quick Lady Godiva.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

oke


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:bat


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yep its time for you to lose.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quit while your ahead.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony's a head? 

Hm. 

Are his eyes connected to little electrodes that make him blink?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

chantellabella said:


> Monotony's a head?
> 
> Hm.
> 
> Are his eyes connected to little electrodes that make him blink?


That's the only explanation


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No I'm actually an AI in the shape of a skull made from Mercury. :sus


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Monotony said:


> No I'm actually an AI in the shape of a skull made from Mercury. :sus


That was my second guess


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Any one want some aluminium flavoured crackers?


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

boobidibabi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A big thankyou for everyone who took part in this thread, but as usual there can be only one winner which just so happens to be * ME*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why yes it is me.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

nuhu, itsa meh


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope still me.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Why?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You guys we all know I'm the winner.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello Mr low and slow


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi :b


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Meh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Like Toby Keith once sang,

"ME!"


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

And Frank Sinatra sung 'And I did it my way'


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

That's right Evo.

Flush yourself away from my WINNING GLORY!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Is your little mousey trying to get control here? That IS the control button isn't it?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Hehe

The Dollyrots - Because I'm awesome


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I win


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

hahah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:thumbup:
Lolz


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

This bird is now the winner


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monotony said:


> This bird is now the winner


Is that you ?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Is that you ?


I had the same question. Very cool looking if it's you. Of course I mean the bird. .............just kidding.

That's a great picture!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No random pic is random

also


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Awwwwwww.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I think we can all agree:









The Kitten is the winner.

LOL! It's like he's thinking: "Can I have a belly rub?... Really?! Now Im embaressed I asked."


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, cuteness overload. But I shall return. With a cuter pic!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am the very last Poster


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope I am.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

No.

U mad?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Question. 

What happens if you get them out of order.

Do you have to go back and start over?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

So goodnight!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> So goodnight!


OMG!! I look like both of these!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


Very cool very big picture. I'll bet they thought the aliens were returning to get them.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

*I win again*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No these vikings win.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> OMG!! I look like both of these!


 lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Anglo-Saxon warriors are more than a match.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

On second thought this Anglo-Saxon helmet wins it has a moustache.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

These Normans are more than a match for your Anglo-Saxans


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Black Douglas laughs in the face of the Normans.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Horned helmets always win.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gandolf isn't impressed with horned helmets


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

But is Gandalf a god? I think not.


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

After mine, There shall be no more posts.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Correct everytime 2% of the time.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Winner takes it all

The loser standing small


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well you are a mouse they are pretty small.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You never heard of Mighty mouse.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

As usual I win again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The answer to the universe is 42


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I win.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

^ I c no pictuuuure =.=


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Ah!! Thank you guys for holding my place for me.

You're dismissed now.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Wha??? 

Not dismissed?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No Loitering.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

What about if you just take a coffee break.

or a potty break?

I'll hold your spot.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello chums :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh Hell


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monotony is not feeling the love.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

This would certainly explain why internet explorer is so bad.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:ditto


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Blowing thine enemy into tiny bits................


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Great job you won Chantelllabella!


.. Oh never mind.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh_*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win again and again


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You speak to soon oh naive one, I am the winner.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:nw


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win yet again.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:')


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Paris would look much better overgrown.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:roll


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

What the hell


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank the hell is this :afr my ears zey bleed!!






my ears zey bleed!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Then there's the moment you google it and find out its a real movie... :blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win

also this thread needs more disney


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Agree ^


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Strwbrry said:


>


I'm bipolar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

100% Winner


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

rawrguy said:


> I'm bipolar


Really? This just made me lol, not meant to generalize


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Another day


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Another day


Another night passing by...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

The bottom of my trashcan.










Did that stop this thread?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No I still win this is a fact set in the fabric of time.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

yeup


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I win again. :yay


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

What's it all about???


Alfie???


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:doh


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Stuck on an island with a werewolf 
;S


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok so I need to create an army of cloned Vampires.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Stuck on an island with a werewolf
> ;S


OMG! I'm trapped in prison with Spongebob!!!

Well, actually that would be kinda cool. I mean he's intelligent, has a great sense of humor and can hold his breath for a very long time.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

_*Winner*_


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I wonder how much blood an army of cloned vampires could get out of you?


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> Stuck on an island with a werewolf
> ;S


Stuck on an island with Barack Obama. :blank


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Luka92 said:


> Stuck on an island with Barack Obama. :blank


You win, my friend...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Luka92 said:


> Stuck on an island with Barack Obama. :blank


 You should have enough food for a couple of days then.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I win!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for holding my place while I went to the bathroom.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I!... ah whatever


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Let's get lifted.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

GameGuy said:


>


LOL


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm scared now. Plus, I'm a winner.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

It's a cheesy photoshop edit, but funny I think:


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> It's a cheesy photoshop edit, but funny I think:


Lol whyyy??? :haha


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Tibble said:


> Lol whyyy??? :haha


BECAUSE IT'S THE TRUTH!!

lol!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

No. I win!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

That is incorrect Evo, The correct answer is that I win.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Monotony said:


> That is incorrect Evo, The correct answer is that I win.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Me Win*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bad luck Mr fox I win again.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The cosmos is full beyond measure of elegant truths
Of exquisite interrelationships 
Of the awesome machinery of nature


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:cup


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

:bat:bat:bat


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:eek :hide


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Remember I win.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:roll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why yes I am


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You automatically lose for posting old video of Star Trek.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

:b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Late I am.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win

also lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

why u no 80,000 posts yet


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Multiple Ice Ages


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Nearly 80.000?!!

Toad Licker:


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

No life


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Blabawabawooslabaplaba


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Come on, let's merry-go, merry-go, merry-go-round!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Luka92 said:


> Come on, let's merry-go, merry-go, merry-go-round!


And now I'm dizzy and feel like puking. Thanks a lot!!

uke

ah............that's better.

I think I'll go eat a chili dog.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I win


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo,

Why do you have a wine bottle and a rolled up hose in your hands?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh no you don'y Chanty I am the winner,


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Oh yes I do, cupcake petunia!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

But I call you that in the most respectful way.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

*le sigh*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

*le yawn*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:3


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Most things are


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:clap


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Good morning, Little People!!!!


I'll make sure to knight you all now that I've assumed my throne.

What's your names again?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sounds like a challenge










P.S I win


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I finally won something. I hope no one takes this away from me.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

This thread isn't pointless.

It's about.................

It's uh about...............


Wait. Give me a minute. 


It's about cantaloupe............

No, that's not right. 

Is it about frustration? No. That's in the frustration section.


I know!!

It's about the ability to bend time, in fifty thousand ways in order to time warp into another galaxy. .... a galaxy without underarm hair. 

Yeah! That's it.


I knew I'd get it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

This thread is now about my victory.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

This thread is


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm just posting in this thread to get closer to 1000.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sup?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

NOTICE:

This thread is going to be closed. 

This thread is constatuting to much "power struggle". And therefore can, in ways, increase your anxiety. So this thread is going to be closed.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I win


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Happy little Tacos, but I still win.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I repeat I still win.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I repeat I still win.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I am the winner now kneel.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

For the winning of all,

LET'S HAVE A PARTY!!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

In the interest of mankind, I will now win this thread.

Thank you.


News at 11:00


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I repeat I am still the winner. :cup


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

*sticks fingers in ears* la la la la la la


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I am the winner


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

lol

http://teamcoco.com/video/clueless-gamer-conan-reviews-skyrim


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I. Win.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I repeat I still win.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Wrong I win.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Evo said:


>


Pikachu!!!!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I lose..............




Hey, I just thought reverse psychology would work.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I win. :yay


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

A kumquat walking into a bar and said.....................


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

No I win.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Bonk!! No! Wrong.


You lose 200 points


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Ty for congratulating me:3 lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:hb


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:duck


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

oke


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tacos by definition cannot win, therefore I win.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:duelWanna fite?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tacos loses again for spelling fite wrong (fight).


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

You guise should just give up. :3


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:'3


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

:time


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:boogie:clap:boogie:clap:boogie:clap:boogie:clap


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

No man shall pass


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Apart from me, I win again. :boogie


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey!







I will cut you with my sword!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

And I will pump you full of bullets, haha I win again.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> No man shall pass


I agree...................

So let this woman in!!!!

I win!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Very sneaky Chantella, the old back door entry. But not sneaky enough cause I win again.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Hey! I was doing my best ninja move!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's just you and me tonight Chantella.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Then in that case, don't you think you should let the old lady go first? It's the polite thing to do. *oozing guilt like syrup*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your not that much older than me lol.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey guys!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo!!!!!! :squeeze

Hey buddy! You been behaving??

And here's one for you too bigblue :squeeze


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:group :squeeze


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Chantella, hello Mr Evo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

you guys have fun! Later gators!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

In a while crocodile.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

This is your best avatar Evo.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:'D


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Put your tongue back inside your mouth. You know you like it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

the person below me is a total ******* for taking my win away from me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

pesky toad licker


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

heheeee i win


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

why are you stalin my win.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I Win


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

BACK OFF!! Or I'll sick my Bo on you


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


All smile for the camera now, there's a good kitty.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Impressive bunch of kitties you have there.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello cuddly Evo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Winning.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Lenin cat wins...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ Thats' a nice puddy cat, but I still win.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Lenin cat wins...


Meow Gusta. >^..^<


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I can has thread?


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> I can has thread?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

What you up to Evo. :boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Posting in this thread. :clap


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I love all the cat pictures!

The scary part?

Yes, cats WOULD make great dictators. I have one now that does whatever he wants as evidenced by this pic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


Um wtf.

Cats now with opposable thumbs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I declare my self the victor

I will now destroy you all with my secret weapon.

CUTE CATS!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:blank

I don't think I understand smiley speak.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Do you think they teach smiley speak at my local college? I could take night classes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Do you think they teach smiley speak at my local college? I could take night classes


:clap


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

:um ... :rofl


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ I think in your previous life you were a cat.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

To bad she doesn't have one.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^The cat man from Ontario


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

So that rover actually made it to the ground.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Aus Zealand... -_-


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ Go Great Britain wahooooooo


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


Yay psycho girl :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I win again!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cute cat, but I still win .


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Herro!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

nice kitties fellas


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Awwwwww!!!! Cute kitty!

Now move over!!

I win!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Fur less cats are an abomination and to think people actively breed these things.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You lose for posting such an ugly cat, therefore I win.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Meow.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:haha


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I win again. :yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I will be away for a week folks, have fun.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

But I don't go till tomorrow, so for the moment I still win.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> I will be away for a week folks, have fun.


T-T ... Where will you go?










Hipster Disney chicks will rule..


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> T-T ... Where will you go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can guess 5 of those 6 princesses. The one in the green I know is from the movie "The Princess and the frog", but I don't her name.

There's Jane, Cinderella, Ariel, No name, Snow White, and Esmeralda.
Whose that 4th 1?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


Hadrian's wall in Gods country.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

,


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> I can guess 5 of those 6 princesses. The one in the green I know is from the movie "The Princess and the frog", but I don't her name.
> 
> There's Jane, Cinderella, Ariel, No name, Snow White, and Esmeralda.
> Whose that 4th 1?


Princess Tiana 

Love Disney movies ^-^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:boogie:


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok then... :um


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Ha! Thought because you got to page two of this section, that we wouldn't notice your last post.

Well, I've foiled your plan once again, batman!!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I like bananas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Almost as annoying when you know what to say but don't say anything any ways.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Did you know that there were 6 y's in your last post? 

What?

I like counting y's


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Are you aware that there are seven t's in your post?

Also I (see bold)



chantellabella said:


> *W*hat?
> 
> *I *like cou*n*ting y's


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win.

I'll just place this guard cat here to deal with any competitors.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Are you aware that there are seven t's in your post?
> 
> Also I (see bold)


Ah.................clever Yoda.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Got this yesterday!! 

Btw...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:'3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## poepoe (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evoooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Goooood morningggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!




I win. 



Sorry, buddy.



Maybe next time.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

lol. i get it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

i never win anything in life. omguuugh i'm so depressed, i never win anything in life. i will probably kill myself if someone posts something after me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

you heartless *******, you don't care about me feelings Mr ToadLicker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

why does it always rain on me.... . ... .... ..... ..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I'm disturbed by that gif. 

Greatly disturbed.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't make me throw you in the water with this stingray. :b


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

These nose pads on these glasses are evil! evil I tell you.
I swear the next times one of them falls off I'm going to go to china and murder whoever made them.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~inevermanagetopostlast!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

All hail Toad Licker! :nw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

^ Lolololol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Why am I here? I don't want to be here anymore


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Why am I here? I don't want to be here anymore


You're caught in the matrix..


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Why am I here? I don't want to be here anymore


You're here because your essence must co-exist with the primordial ooze of this thread.

Besides, it's fun and you're fun!! 

Or are you talking about existence in general?

If you are..........well, you make my day. You and all the crazies on this thread.  Does that count for a reason to exist?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Don't look at me like that Evo.

You're included in the term crazies. 

But in a nice way. :rub:squeeze


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

chantellabella said:


> You're here because your essence must co-exist with the primordial ooze of this thread.
> 
> Besides, it's fun and you're fun!!
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

My new poo hat


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


love it


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

all who post after me, *no matter the content*, agrees that they forfeit their victory to me! CHICKA CHICKA YEAH:boogie

in addition, all who edit any post previous to this one (with no matter the content), after 8-13-2012 at 11:10 am agrees to foreit their victory to me still!(you will know and i will know who the champ is!) GG!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

No.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

You must always stop for tea even in the middle of a battle.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I win


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What's the difference between beer nuts and deer nuts? Well beer nuts are $1.70 a packet and deer nuts are under a buck.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Meh sounds over priced.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> What's the difference between beer nuts and deer nuts? Well beer nuts are $1.70 a packet and deer nuts are under a buck.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

And yes I am back.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> And yes I am back.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aww thanks Strwbrry, Jesus is at the top as far as endorsements go .


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> And yes I am back.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Evo said:


>


 :high5


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Good to see you back.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> :high5


:hs


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I win


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

You know..........

That's a good way to stop up that thing


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I win again ! :yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:rub


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hug


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:duel


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:spank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wouldn't it be just wicked to have a fully rotating head, so you could see yourself leaving.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:batthat demon is going down!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Isn't it your bedtime Mr Evo .


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Isn't it your bedtime Mr Evo .


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Watch out for the Bogey man.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

-_-


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

^_^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

@^@


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

@[email protected]


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

=^-^=


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I'll hold everyone's spot here. Just go ahead and do whatever it is you need to do. I'll even put a lawn chair here, so you won't miss your spot. Rope it off. Put crime scene tape. 

Now run along...........your spot is safe.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I can still win this..

P.s. Your spots are no longer safe.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:haha


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Monotony said:


> :haha


Remi is so funny . Winning with a three of a kind 2 made me laugh a bit too for some reason.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

If you read this scroll than you will know that I am the winner.

P.S you are now also blind and can no longer post in this thread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> If you read this scroll than you will know that I am the winner.
> 
> P.S you are now also blind and can no longer post in this thread.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I win again. :yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


It's Friday here.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Evo said:


> It's Friday here.


He's using the witchcraft known as time zones quick!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

We in the South are always ahead of the North, get used to it.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Are we starting another civil war? Let me go get my hoop skirt and musket.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo said:


> :yay


Is that for the hoop skirt or the musket?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Is that for the hoop skirt or the musket?


:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:lurk Evo lurking again.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

bow chicka wow woooow


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


I put it on the other side of the planet.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

And when I snap my fingers it rains god damn money.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Now now children play nicely, and you might get an ice-cream each.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks legit.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Looks legit.


That aint no Mr Whippy.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

pOPeYe THe SaILor MaN


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> pOPeYe THe SaILor MaN


I can see that you like your spinach.:b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah...hhehhehe
hey biggy blueeeiii


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^Hows Olive oil and Brutus.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Beautifully overcast (Aug 17, 2012)

877 is my brother's bus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:squeeze

To make that sad face go away.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:hug


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

You scream
Then I clean
The blood off the floor
Carry you to the door

Somebody else would
Just leave you where you stood.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> You scream
> Then I clean
> The blood off the floor
> Carry you to the door
> ...


They where still standing after you killed them :sus


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> They where still standing after you killed them :sus


Then I have to come again


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

This thread has taken a dark turn. Blood? Murder?

I thought it was about winning a spool of thread.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evooooooooooooo!!!!:squeeze


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


There! See?

It was about thread.

Thanks buddy, for clarifying that for me. :squeeze


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> This thread has taken a dark turn. Blood? Murder?
> 
> I thought it was about winning a spool of thread.


If I don't win, there will be murder...
Mwahagahahahavahahahagaha


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:yay


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


That's great! I love it!

Oh and guys................

I win.

You may applaud at your leisure.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:'3


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

awww hell no are you winning this one.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo said:


>


I just snorted my drink laughing so hard............thank you!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


What kind of trees do you guys have over there???!!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> I just snorted my drink laughing so hard............thank you!!! LOL!!!!


:haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I win :yay


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

,.,.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

The statement above is true


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


Haha nice


----------



## Beautifully overcast (Aug 17, 2012)

880 !!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I am now a king.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


To late they already did.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> To late they already did.


Lol, example: some people on this forum.


----------



## McdonaldMiller (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ello


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Evo said:


>


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh My God. zampires!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Bam. 


I just won.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Oh My God. zampires!


They'll have to make another movie bout this one!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Awww I want to pet them.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Get them kitties!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Ya i do mind that piggy should be bacon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ watch it that piggy bites.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> ^ watch it that piggy bites.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Piggy still wins


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Piggy still wins


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I win


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I came back to the forum because I said, "Oh hell wait!! I didn't win that last post wins thread!" 

Damn!! 

Ok. 

Now don't anybody post here and the next time I leave in a dramatic huff, I can rest assured that I have achieved the total state of creaminess in all aspects of my life.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Put me down, you ********


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win yet again.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Shheeiiit


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok..


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ I win you lose. :clap


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Don, thanks for holding my place.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I had to wait for the freight train of smileys to pass through.

I've been wondering something. 

Do you think that Toad Licker is trying to speak to us in code?

Perhaps the smiley code is:

Help! I'm being held captive in a secret SAS forum room by aliens. 

Just a thought.opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nah the world just ends once he reaches 83000 posts


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Nah the world just ends once he reaches 83000 posts


Uh, ok. :afr

Thanks for clearing that up. 

Has anyone been clocking him? I'd like an estimate of the time I have left on the planet.

Just saying.........


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

240 days minimum.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> 240 days minimum.


Ok. Hm.

Where's my bucket list?

Anybody know a good sky diving school?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Kilimanjaro


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Noo, are we going to die??

Bucket list:

- Drive Car/Licence
- Graduate
- Prom
- BF
- Go to Solomon islands
- Climb Eiffel tower
- Ride Kingda Ka

So... Who can help?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

lol


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo said:


>


I'm wondering if my head will explode one day after trying to make sense of some of these posts.

And I thought I was random!!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^_^/


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

\^_^


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

\^_^/


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

\(^_^)/


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Pudddddingggggg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:rain


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ *hug*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:group


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:mum more people trying to steal my victory.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:rain


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> :rain


What's up, my buddy?

I feel :rain when you're :rain

Hey, I'll let you make the last post.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> :rain


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe Looks like I win.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

That's one bad habit you have there Evo, doesn't it get smelly every time you flush yourself down the bog ?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I win


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


>












Btw, I need to sleep now!  
Goodnight!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

* SAS party: *

Idea:










Confirmation:










The party starter throws a pre party:










Those guys who bring people you don't know:










The party begins to heat up:

Drunk people:










People acting drunk for FB:










Good guys on SAS:










Party goes on till morning:










The end of the party:










~Fin~


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I win!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't expect this post to be the last post by tomorrow.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The winner takes it all.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hooray Mr low and slow is back.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello Miss Strwbrry shortcake. :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello Evo, what's happening in the land of the long white cloud ?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Nothing much.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Hello Miss Strwbrry shortcake. :b


Hello Mr. Waterfalls 
Qu'est-ce que tu fait maintenant?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Hello Mr. Waterfalls
> Qu'est-ce que tu fait maintenant?


tu parle francais?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

Muahaha I win this thread


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> tu parle francais?


Oui, je parle un peu français. Je comprends tous 

_____________


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Oui, je parle un peu français. Je comprends tous
> 
> _____________


you already lost me. i took it freshman and sophomore year in high school so i don't remember much.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'll just assume your surrendering so I win.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> you already lost me. i took it freshman and sophomore year in high school so i don't remember much.


Lol, I still take it in HS, and enjoy it very much.

_____________

No, monotony, I only surrender when I die!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Lol, I still take it in HS, and enjoy it very much.


did you know any before you started taking it in hs?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> did you know any before you started taking it in hs?


No, just how to say 'yes' or 'no'. My teachers for the past years have been awesome!

___________










Because


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> No, just how to say 'yes' or 'no'. My teachers for the past years have been awesome!


my teacher was awesome but we didn't really learn any thing. do you speak any other languages?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> my teacher was awesome but we didn't really learn any thing. do you speak any other languages?


Yeah, Dutch (lol), English, German, Somali.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Yeah, Dutch (lol), English, German, Somali.


thats a lot. why do you know so many?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> thats a lot. why do you know so many?


Because I take much interest in learning new stuff. Somali and Dutch are the ones I speak at home, the rest I learned through school, along with a bit Latin :3


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

so i guess you're pretty smart


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> so i guess you're pretty smart


Smart is the man who knows Earthly wisdom. 
I strive to be wise. I don't care about the things they teach me. It's handy but not essential.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Smart is the man who knows Earthly wisdom.
> I strive to be wise. I don't care about the things they teach me. It's handy but not essential.


well with an answer like that im sure you are plenty wise


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

This made me laugh.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

^ Lolololol

This too..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Even worse than that one


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

^ Yeah! I showed that one to my Chem teacher lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Heh, guess what everyone...

I WIN!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Heh, guess what everyone...
> 
> I WIN!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Re


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

|<


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

>|


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Y U NO get in my van? :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

What hood is dat???


And yes, I am a motha.

One that bakes cookies.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo said:


>


Speak Evo, Speak!!!

:rub Good Evo!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Evo speaks through his smiley icons, its technically called Evo sign icon


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


This is great!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Did I win?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Someone needs to do a documentary on people who enjoy artificially increasing their post count with frivolous forum games.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

blah


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

blah blah


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Someone needs to do a documentary on people who enjoy artificially increasing their post count with frivolous forum games.


That would be enjoying to watch. Ah, all the socially awkward people, staring at their screens, eating crisps, wasting time...

On to the memes!










Every time T-T


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

**** THREAD ClOSED ****


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> **** THREAD ClOSED ****


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

hehehe this is gonna get past the censors, at least for a lil while










Edit: **** that didn't work

next try:










Edit (2): it's just not my day










I GIVE UP


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


Wipe that smug look off your face, kitty!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> That would be enjoying to watch. Ah, all the socially awkward people, staring at their screens, eating crisps, wasting time...
> 
> On to the memes!
> 
> ...


Yep those monsters under the bed and in the closets can sure be annoying. I was forced to deal with them though because they wouldn't stfu.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope I still win. :yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>












I win yet again


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Hope the mods won't chase me...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Hope the mods won't chase me...


I shall win :yes

Now prepare :x


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I win yet again


You crack me up you really do, but I still win.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Evo said:


>


Very good Evo. :clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


This guy looks like exactly my causins hubby 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Lookie there, I found my win!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Going to sleep in tears again, might as well win something before that. 

/win


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Winner here!!!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

U *&^%$ makes no sense!:steam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


So cute and pudgy. :boogie


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't speak to Mrs rude.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> I don't speak to Mrs rude.


:squeeze Had to post, sorry!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

What? 


Read or hit the mafia?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Winner, that's me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Winner, that's me.


Nein


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thankyou Evo at least you know that I win.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope that's still a negative on you winning.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monotony I think your in denial, you just have to realise that I have won.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:kma


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win you cant beat me give up.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Evo said:


>


Evo you have tadpoles coming out of your ears.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


NO let the lies continue! :twisted










:sigh

Note to self: keep pestering her until I get an anwser


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

We all lie.

Silent voices hide screaming souls
Fake smiles hide bloody tears
Long sleeves hide fresh scars
Big mouths hide many fears

My cold heart hides a warm embrace
My stone mask hides my true face

~


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> We all lie.
> 
> Silent voices hide screaming souls
> Fake smiles hide bloody tears
> ...


Oh how cheerful


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Wow!! What a nice gesture, Evo. Letting me win and all.

I'll definitely never forget you.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Oh how cheerful


Haha, you started it!!! 
Anyhow, lets make this a gooooood day!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Alah!!!!!What have i won!!?:hb


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

This is truth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Yes!!!!!!!



I accept!!!!!




Thank you!!!!!!



I'll go write my speech now!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Lolol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


LOL!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo said:


>


Funeral?
Fun time?
Funyuns?

Fusion bomb???

Spit it out Evo! Spit it out!!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


I was totally expecting him to shoot her instead of the bear. I must be physic.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I was totally expecting him to shoot her instead of the bear. I must be physic.


He did, didn't he? In the knee, like a boss...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow thanks for the spoilers! jerk. :b


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Wow thanks for the spoilers! jerk. :b


Made some cupcakes if you needed any.  That jerk statement should put you in time out, but I'll let it slide. I understand you've not had cupcakes in awhile.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## deadender (Jul 18, 2012)

May as well get the post count up


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I win!


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

321kyle said:


>


 squared


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:haha
The **** the media considers a scandal politicians wasting tax payers money on lunch, partys and hotel rooms not a word but the prince playing strip pool in vegas bam a thousand news articles about it.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

+1


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Damn bed stealing cats


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Ah! The joys of chicken.



Oh and I win!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

I will be the winner!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Sleep! Goodnight


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

UGH!


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:roll


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hug


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evooooooooooo and Monotonyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!


I can't let either of you win. 


I just can't.



It's not in my win manual.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It's in the fine print look closer.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Win! *runs away*


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Win! *runs away*


you get back here!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's sweet that you all try, but there can only be one winner and that's me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I still win


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> you get back here!


Ok! Now I win again!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

What you've never seen a fig leaf before !


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Goooood morrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggg!!!



I win. :clap


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I need to make a post to test something.

Also, I win.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

pointy said:


> I need to make a post to test something.
> 
> Also, I win.


Did you test turn out ok?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Don't mind me.

I'm watching Toad Licker eat popcorn.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

And Evo.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Winner Winner chicken dinner


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:fall


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Somewhere over the rainbow.......................


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I win because there is a pot of gold at the end of my rainbow.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

( . ) y ( . )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


Oh I'm sorry I just get very annoyed when people have the audacity to use artillery against me. I just cant resist putting them in their place.

When in doubt Build bigger and or more guns


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Impressive.

But I have a large


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A Tasmanian devil


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I'm glad you labeled him. I had no idea what that was. 


Now THAT's scary looking! 

Does he spin like in the cartoons?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> I'm glad you labeled him. I had no idea what that was.
> 
> Now THAT's scary looking!
> 
> Does he spin like in the cartoons?


No he doesn't spin, but he can crack through bone with his powerful jaw muscles. They are actually quite timid and the size of a small dog.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> No he doesn't spin, but he can crack through bone with his powerful jaw muscles. They are actually quite timid and the size of a small dog.


I wouldn't want to meet him in a dark alley. Timid or no. That would hurt if he bit me.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Musk Oxen win


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Musk Oxen win


Tell it to the horns cause the ears aren't listening


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

We're ready, but are you ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Challenge accepted


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

SO IF THE TRAGEDY IS HOW YOU GONNA SPEND, THE REST OF YOUR NIGHTS WITH THE LIGHTS ON PUSH OUT THE LIGHT ON ALL OF YOUR FRIENDS. WELL IT ALL AMOUNTS TO NOTHING IN THE END!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tortoise wins


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:nw


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

what do you win?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> what do you win?


The prestige of being the last person to post. It passes the time, what can I tell you. :roll


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I kick your cans and raise you 5


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

snap :clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I Win


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pademelon wins cause he's so cute


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay I win, I'm soooo happy


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

no i win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Toasted Kyle in the morning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I think the person above should win simply because of that HIL-LARIOUS picture


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I think the person above should win simply because of that HIL-LARIOUS picture


I disagree because I have already one. :boogie


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I think the person above should win simply because of that HIL-LARIOUS picture


I agree! :3


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:int


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win yet again


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Evo said:


> :yes


Correct evo I win.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

jhbgvtcfu€4d6ritovuybhijnok'ml;'.#/.;lkjh gfd\


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


I'm alive and I win


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I'm alive and I win


Thus it has begun....


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I win!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

This is the last post in this thread.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

If that's the last post in this thread then how do you explain this...???????????


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Boopboopbadoop I have won


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

OMG this is the 9/11th page. Moment of silence!!

Haha just kidding!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


>


Yes!! It all makes sense now.

Thank you!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Neutrino said:


> Ha


bad neutrino! :twak


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Neutrino said:


>


Don't interrupt my victory this time


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Evo said:


> :no


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Roarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ah look a win..


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:clap :clap :clap your hands as slowly as you can

:clap :clap :clap your hands as quickly as you can


I'd like to thank the little people for making this all possible.


I only wanted world peace.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

The Hokey Pokey IS what it's all about.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win begone pests


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Begone! Chase yourselves from this foul place, my victory is imminent. Pray thee, begone!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Begone! Chase yourselves from this foul place, my victory is imminent. Pray thee, begone!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I win?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Druids disagree and have put a spell on you.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> The Druids disagree and have put a spell on you.


Jedi cat breaks the spell and dismembers various body parts.










Oh.

I win.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:int


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:get


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo said:


> :get


You don't get it?????

I'm going to tell Yoda on you!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey baby, wanna make a baby


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Every one get out of the way of my win train.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Girl you fine . Let's do it


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Girl you fine . Let's do it


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Evo said:


> :sus


She broke my heart Evo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rub


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*boom! *


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Funny junk no like hotlinks


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

.....win


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Damn funnyjunk :mum


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

....win


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## andy1234 (Sep 19, 2012)

WIN?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

andy1234 said:


> WIN?


No!!

:3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


You cant fly your own ship? :sus :lol












Strwbrry said:


> andy1234 said:
> 
> 
> > WIN?
> ...


Correct he doesn't win I do! Yet again


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> You cant fly your own ship? :sus :lol
> 
> Correct he doesn't win I do! Yet again












How many times do I have to say it?

I win!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

:duel:duel:duel:duel


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> No!!
> 
> :3





andy1234 said:


> WIN?





Strwbrry said:


> How many times do I have to say it?
> 
> *I win!*


You winning? :roll


----------



## maybutterfly16 (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Dear Annoying extroverts:


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

out


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Monotony said:


> You winning? :roll


Ferengi?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

On average I think I've won the most


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Kill me now


I will pay $$


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I will pay you £16 million just to let me win - just give me your bank account details...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Evo said:


> Hi


Waz up bro?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Waz up bro?


Not much


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Where's Evo he's above me. :yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I still win


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I still win


Lets clear this....

I win!!!!










*pukes*

Sorry...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

MY eyes zey bleed and my ears zey also bleed!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

My official 2000th post!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

g mag conifers


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> g mag conifers


h mag pinecones


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Coralma ramdac with tomato nozzles


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Magnetic crocodile flaming kungfu napalm rockets


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Kung fu mammoth pandas with constipation


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Lazy magical cheetas with yellow teeth


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The Coralmac man stole your attempt at cringing at the sight of yellow boogey men and has stamped you with bostwah.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Atomic submarine nazi velociraptors.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

That's just crazy talk.


Oh, my bad.


Wrong thread.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:um


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm gettin out of here


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Me too... :tiptoe


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

:b


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

XD


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


LOL!! I get that! I really do!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Anyone for pumpkin soup ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

You want pumpkins?? *evil grin*

Dallas has pumpkins!

http://snortingcheeseballs.weebly.com/strange-photography.html


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Boing!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Just in time for the win! 


Ah!


Somebody! Please get me an easy chair and an iced tea.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hide


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo. Come out from under the chair. It's alright. I promise. 

I still win. But you can come out from under the chair anyway.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win you cannot deny this fact.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Fact denied.

Let me go make a stamp at Office Depot to prove it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

To say it once more: 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONOTONY!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why does everybody feel the need to go around announcing that it's my birthday to every one that passes by? :wtf I've said it once today might as well say it again Emily shoot me now, oh you forgot your shotgun at home...


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Why does everybody feel the need to go around announcing that it's my birthday to every one that passes by? :wtf I've said it once today might as well say it again Emily shoot me now, oh you forgot your shotgun at home...


Haha XD
It's only for a couple more hours though (at least here in the GMT +1 timezone)... And then it'll be all over :')

Until then:


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Monotony!!! :yay


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

_________________________________________


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> _________________________________________


:clap


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

*Still wining * :twisted


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

**winning *


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> **winning *


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I win!!!! The Barbie Queen of the Thread!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

yay i wonnnnnn!

throws grenade u comment ..u die


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Isn't that a lot of ammo for a Barbie Doll competition?

I win.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

First!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Last!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Alpha and Omega.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Alpha and Omega.


Hey there Alpha and Omega im Beta and Psi.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I am so over this thread - I don't even want to win anymore


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I am the Alpha and the Omega, the First
and the Last, the Beginning and the End.

Α ετ Ω!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> I am the Alpha and the Omega, the First
> and the Last, the Beginning and the End.
> 
> Α ετ Ω!


I claimed to be the Alpha and Omega first...

why you so mean? :cry


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

monotony said:


> i claimed to be the alpha and omega first...
> 
> Why you so mean? :cry


ΥΟυ ωερεητ τηε λαστ ροστερ
Ι απ ;')


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I like the bear.




Oh.............look at that!


I win.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Repeat after me, Evo.

Tella wins.

Tella wins.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Bella wins.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Ok. That works too. 

Oh wow!! I just missed my posts being 2,222


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

with whipped cream.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

^ ^


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

mjbhbvhgvjk


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Wintastic


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:'D


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ba stupid Monday broke my copy paste


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I should probably go back to sleep now >__________<


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

*sneaks in*

*plants the "I win" flag*

*sneaks out*


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Is that popcorn good, Toad Licker?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Dis thread needs many attempts at CPR lately :sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I've started digging a bomb shelter now that Toad Licker is getting closer to his goal.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toad Licker is a man on a mission !


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win again and again


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

>:I


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

No :3


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> No :3


:'3


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

This thread makes me cry, everytime..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

This thread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I disagree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

4chan drinking game? Anyone? 



















First card:


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Lolwut?










Your turn...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok:

My idea:

We build a giant space ship with a party and poker hall and go to Mars...

You? :'3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I build a device that lets me shoot lasers from my palm and troll people with it.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I build a device that lets me shoot lasers from my palm and troll people with it.


Dang! If you build an iron man suit for me too (because that's basically it), I'll let you win, and I'll drink a double whiskey *prepares drink*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

And.............I win again!!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

>:I


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


>


Let the drinking games begin!










Ooooooover ninethousaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I ran out of breath >.<


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I ran out of breath >.<


Sheeeeeiiiiiit!
Guess I have to take dem shots then ;______;
*drinks 10*
*feels dizzy*









*copies derp face*


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm hungry.


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Who's your Daddy?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Sheeeeeiiiiiit!
> Guess I have to take dem shots then ;______;
> *drinks 10*
> *feels dizzy*
> ...


*Awesome story*


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

Here it is.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> *Awesome story*


Meh... *is bored*
Sorry bro, I quit ;_;










You hereby win this thread!! :'D


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Meh... *is bored*
> Sorry bro, I quit ;_;
> 
> [
> ...


Of course I win.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

Winner.


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

What a nice way to get my post count up.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

hopeless93 said:


> Winner.


No.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> No.


Correct it is I.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I win, last time I say this!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> I win, last time I say this!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> ///


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Winner!
I'd like to thank my family, and all my supporters.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ Stop stalking me :wife


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

*sneaks in*
*takes the crown*
*sneaks out*


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Give the win to me!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

NO! the last post is mine.

Precious victory.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Evo said:


>


That's about the only place I'll ever find it.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I never win ._.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> I never win ._.


:hug


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monotony showing his softer side.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


How about no.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> :afr


:no


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> :no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>












Proof 110% legit.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Proof 110% legit.












Where are you?? :cry


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

You won great job Strwbrry!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

jJoe said:


> You won great job Strwbrry!


Thank you, thank you.
Autographs after the interviews :')


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> **
> 
> Where are you?? :cry


Stealing the win of course.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Stealing the win of course.


No!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> ^


Y u no like 80's classics...

Danciiiiiiing with tears in my eyes...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win again and now I must go spend the next 4 hours team killing some one for annoying me. :twisted


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No one is winning here.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, I am.

Winner!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Well, I am.
> 
> Winner!!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I'd like to thank the little people for this Nobel Prize.

*someone whispers to me*

huh? What?

*whispering*

It seems I have not won the Nobel Prize as I earlier thought.

Hm.

I guess I'll just settle for winning this thread.

Stupid Nobel people. :no

*kicks the cat*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

This might work for me..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## TimeTurner120 (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

A boom bah da boo ba dah dang ba dah boom ba doo.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


LOL!!


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

*Adorifying.*


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Solomon's Tomb said:


>


I think we can trust the muppets, Spock. Don't you?

Just in case, set phasers on stun.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Dududuuuuduuuu dudududuuuuu


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Dududuuuuduuuu dudududuuuuu


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


Is that your final answer?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh their camping a stargate? pfft stealth bombers


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


This was brilliant!! :clap

I need to use that in so many ways!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'd love that moderator who'll lock this thread after this post, love them to death. Really.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I cannot speak Dutch


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I cannot speak Dutch


Google hat eine App für die Sie kennen.

Ich wusste wirklich bedeuten, zu umgehen, Deutsch zu lernen in diesem Sommer, aber hoppla.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

ผมต้องทำการบ้าน


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I cannot speak Dutch


It was German, and kühle isn't "cool"... ;_;

Warum ist es so schwierig etwas richtiges zu sagen in Deutsch?? Gut, meine Grammatik ist scheiße, aber ich tue meines Bestes.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> ผมต้องทำการบ้าน


What language is that? :3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> It was German, and kühle isn't "cool"... ;_;
> 
> Warum ist es so schwierig etwas richtiges zu sagen in Deutsch?? Gut, meine Grammatik ist scheiße, aber ich tue meines Bestes.


kühle - chill
kühle	- coldness
kühle - cool
kühle - coolness
kühle - frost
kuhle - well

:stu

about 50 different online dictionary's think it is. Bit it is the internet after all.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> kühle - chill
> kühle	- coldness
> kühle - cool
> kühle - coolness
> ...


I think it's cool, as in cold... Hmmm...
Germans say 'Geil' a lot, as in awesome..
:stu

Je sais pas


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> I think it's cool, as in cold... Hmmm...
> Germans say 'Geil' a lot, as in awesome..
> :stu
> 
> Je sais pas


French words!!










Must resist odd urge to invade and pillage *resist*


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> French words!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you already owned :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I own several universes actually. The others are much worse then this one believe it or not.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I own several universes actually. The others are much worse then this one believe it or not.


Is there an universe parallel to this one? As in that Futurama episode, where Leela opens the box of the other universe....


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Is there an universe parallel to this one? As in that Futurama episode, where Leela opens the box of the other universe....


Nope only separate universes that have nothing in common except for giant spiders.:no This one just has the smallest.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Nope only separate universes that have nothing in common except for giant spiders.:no This one just has the smallest.


Good, 'cause you know I hate spiders. Even the little ones from this planet :afr


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Winnerrrrr!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahhh Chuck...my eyess


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Blue skies narrowed down to trickling gum drops. 

Oh

and I win!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I win.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Also incorrect I win.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

SPAM!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

..


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:lurk

lurking
lurking
lurking
lurking


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

I [email protected]#[email protected]#1111oneone


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


That made me nauseous. Cut that out!!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

* *


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

This'll never end D:


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> This'll never end D:


Isn't that the point...


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

J85HUA said:


> Isn't that the point...


Are you sassing me? :lol


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Are you sassing me? :lol


oke


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

J85HUA said:


> oke


:drunk


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> :drunk


i'd probably be the passed out one...

:rub


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

J85HUA said:


> i'd probably be the passed out one...
> 
> :rub


I'm always the hyper one haha
:tiptoe


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> I'm always the hyper one haha
> :tiptoe


 :hide


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

J85HUA said:


> :hide


:con

Where'd you go?


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> :con
> 
> Where'd you go?


:stu


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

J85HUA said:


> :stu


:con

Where's everyone else?


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> :con
> 
> Where's everyone else?


They did this:
:door


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

J85HUA said:


> They did this:
> :door


:blank
Well that's no fun


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

:kma


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

PumpkinSeed said:


> :kma


:boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

J85HUA said:


> They did this:
> :door


No I'm just waiting.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Ohnoes2191 said:


>


:haha


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Waiting 4 me??


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Testing 1, 2, 3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Waiting 4 me??


Nope just waitin for my win.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Why God WHY??


I win.. anyway!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ohnoes2191 said:


>


That was my plan but the ***** red ringed. :mum


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ hahahaha awwww


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


Jeans and a tshirt .

:blank:tiptoe


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## xxbluejay21 (Apr 12, 2012)

Did I win?


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

xxbluejay21 said:


> Did I win?


:no


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

findaz keepaz, loozahz is crying


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Christian Dior frame got the lences out
bend in scraper spin it outt
got clown sum like a booss do
lookin like coo mo deep cuzin i **** (I ****)
Dark 30 Gold on premoo
off to the treman house gotta reload
my relies really cant trust uss
Big *** sunglass got it from bayview bustas
lookin like a bug thizlummug
lookin like im from crest woaa
fresh no mildoe tone low wit it
suction pipe on the back cause smoke wit it
my white t only wear it one time
northern cali fall with the sunshine
ya mean sum called the yahahamean
dumb hyphy jumpin full circle

:stu


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Christian Dior frame got the lences out
> bend in scraper spin it outt
> got clown sum like a booss do
> lookin like coo mo deep cuzin i **** (I ****)
> ...


:con :con


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


You lose, I win finished.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope still winning.
If a game has voip and I hear Rap even for 10 seconds everyone's listening to this for the next five hours.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Ok. Well, you guys just keep playing and I'll keep the thread going...........


*sh* 

*i win*


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah Chantella wins :teeth


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

No. I win!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> No. I win!


I win.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

You'd think you were sick of popcorn by now, Toad Licker.

How much more time do we all have? You know I'm basing the end of the world on your theory.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> You'd think you were sick of popcorn by now, Toad Licker.
> 
> How much more time do we all have? You know I'm basing the end of the world on your theory.


We have until December 21st 2012
Isn't that when they think the world will end this panic attack?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would like to believe it, but I'm a sceptic at heart.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> :um


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I win!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


:haha


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

lol i think there will be a winner soon


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>











:no










This on the other hand.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> :no


Dunno, I'm not a big Dr. Pepper fan. I'm a Fanta addict XD



















Understatement!! :3


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## lonelythinker (Feb 8, 2011)

I like cheese


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


Sheeeeeiiiit!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Sheeeeeiiiit!!


I asked Holly she doesn't seem very merciful today... :stu


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I asked Holly she doesn't seem very merciful today... :stu


:afr


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I asked Holly she doesn't seem very merciful today... :stu


:afr
:hide

Ermergerd..


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I see you guys are still throwing cats at each other. 

I agree that cat battles can be deadly.


I'm gonna just go clean their litter boxes now. 

I'm preparing a chemical warfare invasion. 

Now where's my gas mask?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> :afr
> :hide
> 
> Ermergerd..


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


^_^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> ^_^


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I see no picture, therefore I win yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

i win


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx boom!

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boom!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Boom!


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Boom!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx BOOM!



oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo BOOM!!!!!



I win.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Toad Licker is choking on popcorn!!!


Can anyone do the Heimlich on an M & M???!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

That's ok. I stomped on him and he spit it out. 

Unfortunately, he didn't survive the squoosh though.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> That's ok. I stomped on him and he spit it out.
> 
> Unfortunately, he didn't survive the squoosh though.


:dead

Poor ToadLicker...


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> That's ok. I stomped on him and he spit it out.
> 
> Unfortunately, he didn't survive the squoosh though.


Is the apocalypse still going to come then??? :eek


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Is the apocalypse still going to come then??? :eek


No I already took care of doomsday 2012,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Randomly winning in a random sort of way.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Randomly winning in a random sort of way.


Not For Long...:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

http://gifsoup.com/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

And............up!


And.................down!


Spinning all around!



Bouyah! 



You may send my win trophy to my people.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I got dat win. 8)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> I got dat win. 8)


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks all for participating in this thread, but there can only be one winner, that's me I win!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

So if this form gets locked by the mods, wouldn't the person that got it locked win?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> So if this form gets locked by the mods, wouldn't the person that got it locked win?


----------



## Mysteriousvirgo (Mar 6, 2012)

The creator of this thread passed away about a year ago...shouldn't the mods have maybe locked this thread down by now? Seems kinda weird...I dunno, maybe just to me.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/rip-aloysius-sas-user-144643/


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Mysteriousvirgo said:


> The creator of this thread passed away about a year ago...shouldn't the mods have maybe locked this thread down by now? Seems kinda weird...I dunno, maybe just to me.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/rip-aloysius-sas-user-144643/


I read the thread just now.. I can't even imagine the pain.. Unfortunately, I'm a relatively new member here, so I didn't knew. Maybe posting here is a way to still remember him and have his spirit on SAS?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> I read the thread just now.. I can't even imagine the pain.. Unfortunately, I'm a relatively new member here, so I didn't knew. Maybe posting here is a way to still remember him and have his spirit on SAS?


Very sad about him. :-(

I have a question then. To the people who knew him.....

I came after he passed also and didn't know him. This thread, for me, has been great fun and community. I also would wonder if it could be a gift of happiness from him to others, which is something that he may not have had at the time of his death. Sort of like a legacy.

But I can see where it could be hurtful for some here who knew him to continue it on.

Does this thread offend or hurt in anyway that we still keep it going? I'd really like honesty about it, because personally, I will stop posting if it is a source of pain for some here.

Thanks.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> But I can see where it could be hurtful for some here who knew him to continue it on.
> 
> Does this thread offend or hurt in anyway that we still keep it going? I'd really like honesty about it, because personally, I will stop posting if it is a source of pain for some here.
> 
> Thanks.


Indeed. I would do the same if it was hurtful.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ took too long to load

so I win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mysteriousvirgo (Mar 6, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> I read the thread just now.. I can't even imagine the pain.. Unfortunately, I'm a relatively new member here, so I didn't knew. Maybe posting here is a way to still remember him and have his spirit on SAS?


Well...I joined after he passed too and didn't know him, but I just raised the issue to see how people felt about it. I imagine a lot of people here had no idea. Maybe this thread he started can serve to help keep his memory alive. Maybe he would've liked that something he started continues to be a fun outlet for people on here. -shrug-


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Mysteriousvirgo said:


> Well...I joined after he passed too and didn't know him, but I just raised the issue to see how people felt about it. I imagine a lot of people here had no idea. Maybe this thread he started can serve to help keep his memory alive. Maybe he would've liked that something he started continues to be a fun outlet for people on here. -shrug-


I didn't know him either, but maybe we should keep it going as a tribute to him?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I haven't heard from others about this thread hurting them, so I wanted to continue posting here. I just think it's a legacy that it brings joy to others. (I still want anybody who is offended by this thread to ask me via pm to stop posting if they are hurt by the memory of the OP continuously being brought up).

I just have to find out how Toad Licker's mind works. I know he's in countdown mode and I just need to be here when the whole toad blows....popcorn and all. 

Oh and most importantly........


I win.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear Toad Licker,

How have you not hit 50 posts yet?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Dear Toad Licker,
> 
> How have you not hit 50 posts yet?


I think he strategically places them. Sort of like some little army of smileys. All I know is I've seen his pattern so long now that I will be highly upset if the pattern changes.

I hope to be here when he hits that magic number. I even made a video of the end of the world in commemoration of this popcorn exploding moment.

Toad Licker......... :squeeze You know I like you.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I like his avatar


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I like his avatar


I always think his faces he posts are actually m &m's.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo said:


>


Evooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Where ya been????

I've been having to win this all by myself!

Well, and with all the others who keep insisting on posting on this thread.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> I haven't heard from others about this thread hurting them, so I wanted to continue posting here. I just think it's a legacy that it brings joy to others. (I still want anybody who is offended by this thread to ask me via pm to stop posting if they are hurt by the memory of the OP continuously being brought up).
> 
> I just have to find out how Toad Licker's mind works. I know he's in countdown mode and I just need to be here when the whole toad blows....popcorn and all.
> 
> ...


Haha! Right on Chantella n.n

And no... I win


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brasilia said:


> Dear Toad Licker,
> 
> How have you not hit 50 posts yet?


I count my posts daily.

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> I count my posts daily.
> 
> :um


awww

That's what you call organized


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

J85HUA said:


>


I have reported this post for breaking the community standards guidelines. "No popping other members bubbles"


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> I have reported this post for breaking the community standards guidelines. "No popping other members bubbles"


:hug
It'll be okay, we'll get you a new one...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

It's ok. I needed to get my feet back on the ground anyway


----------



## stephanie boo (Oct 26, 2012)

No me


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Starting to wonder if ToadLicker is running a repetitive posting script....


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ agree


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

J85HUA said:


> Starting to wonder if ToadLicker is running a repetitive posting script....


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Winning!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Winning!


Not winning!

But you get a lovely parting gift. 

Hey!

It's a Last Post Wins board game!

That's something. :um


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Beat you, so I win.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Great!!! Not only do we have the fox constantly winning this thread, but now his little ones are closing in.

Why is he eating his brother's tail? Is that like a fox rendition of holding ones hand? 

Are you a fox or a wolf?

We don't have those around here in Texas...........all i know are coyotes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Brasilia said:


>


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## smevel (May 25, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

smevel said:


>


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Correct I win.


----------



## VirginKing (Oct 31, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Correct I win.


not anymore


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Hehe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


Please!!!!

For the love of Bill Gates!!!!!

Send me some of that money!!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Please!!!!
> 
> For the love of Bill Gates!!!!!
> 
> Send me some of that money!!!!


Bit late it all looks like this now... :?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

:kma


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

EEK!


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

My Win.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:no


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry. Carry on.............


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well ok then... :blank

User: *Throws pillow at you*.
Cleverbot: *throws knives at you*.
User: *hugs you*.
Cleverbot: *hugs back*.
User: *drugs you*.
Cleverbot: *is draged*.
User: *Is confused*.
Cleverbot: *chop you with a lightsaber while you are confuse*.
User: ****** slaps you across the universe*.
Cleverbot: *slaps you back*.
User: *Strangles you with bare hands*.
Cleverbot: *is strangled*.
User: *Is satisfied*.
Cleverbot: Mat_specular 0 buildcubemaps mat_specular 1 disconnect sv_cheats 1 mat_reloadallmaterials sv_cheats 0.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

^ :wtf


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

*Thread Closed
*
*******************************************

*Brasilia wins *


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> *Thread Closed*
> 
> *******************************************
> 
> *Brasilia wins *


:blank Really?

You thought that would actually work???????

:no


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

*Thread Closed
*
*******************************************

*Brasilia wins *

*J85HUA is also banned*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

*User:* Did Brasilia win?

*Cleverbot: *Did not did not did not!

*User:* Did Monotony?

*Cleverbot:* No.

*User:* But he is god correct?

*Cleverbot:* Okay then.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> *Thread Closed*
> 
> *******************************************
> 
> ...


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

everyone is *banned *


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:yay Evo is still here


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

winning!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

:troll


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Has anybody seen my crown and scepter? 

I think I left it around here somewhere. 

Thank you again for all your votes to be the .....................


Last Post!!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


Oh!! So one little post and you try to nuke me! Some friend you are!!

Let me see..............

Where did I leave those weapons of mass destruction? They're around here somewhere.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I preemptively use WMD on every one. :sus


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I preemptively use WMD on every one. :sus


I can't believe you nuked me again!!!

It's bad enough I'm getting gray hair and wrinkles. And now this!!! :mum

Oh....

I win.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


Why are you throwing nuclear armaments and radioactivity at me? You should be helping me cross the street!

Oh .............

again............

I win!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Ok. I see a street and you may be crossing me. Your tactic of encouraging me to cross with the guns is a bit different. But I definitely now have the urge to cross.



I win! :yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

kjdt7i


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Life is like a box of chocolates only sh-tier


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Brasilia said:


>


Excuse my lack of crime legend knowledge,but might that be the notorious Bonnie and Clyde?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> Excuse my lack of crime legend knowledge,but might that be the notorious Bonnie and Clyde?


You are correct.
Except that these two are only actors...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Can this :cry really be called a smiley? It seems more like a cryey. Cryie? Cryy? 

Oh whatever!!

The important part is that I win and the rest of you thousands of people, don't!


Now THIS is a smiley!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

This will be the last post.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

winning 8)


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/19713667.jpg


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

BOO!


I win!!


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

:boogie:clap


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

oke


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:wel
:thanks
:agree
:banana


Booyah!!!


Itsy bitsy spider went up the water spout


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

This is the last


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> This is the last


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


emus = monkey cubs squared?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

8)


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I see your  and raise you a :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Smileys only. Nobody's even trying any more...


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Mr Mug the 2nd said:


>


Strangely Hypnotic, Just Like Hypnotoad:


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

argh!!! My eyes!!!!


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*To quote Charlie Sheen. "Winning" *


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

:b


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

In the interest of mankind...................



I win!


----------



## EthanBrand (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

What's my prize?


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:um


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Bangarang!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yes


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:wtf


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Nightmares ahoy!


----------



## EthanBrand (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

No more Smiley's only, let's put in some effort.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

:')


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:twak
Me again


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:um


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:um


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

I believe I am the victor


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I is bored,I get mein gear,I post here,I not sure why,I very funny guy.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

it always comes back to smileys again...


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes, it does. opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:bat We need some originality in here...


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Here we go, I drew a cat.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:time:sigh:rainfall


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Here's a monkey.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

J85HUA said:


>


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

J85HUA said:


>


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

J85HUA said:


>


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Brasilia said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

J85HUA said:


>












Oh good old n64


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Oh good old n64


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

J85HUA said:


>


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hitler did not start WW2.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> Hitler did not start WW2.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh sure, it's fine when you use smileys but god forbid I'm allowed to. :yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr Mug the 2nd said:


>


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Be afraid of me!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

This made my eyes burn

http://m.brobible.com/life/article/women-have-it-easier-than-men


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> This made my eyes burn
> 
> http://m.brobible.com/life/article/women-have-it-easier-than-men


:hahaWhy are you reading BroBible?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

J85HUA said:


> :hahaWhy are you reading BroBible?


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

J85HUA said:


>


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

J85HUA said:


> :hahaWhy are you reading BroBible?


It's entertaining :'b
I'm not a complete feminist nutcase, you know


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> It's entertaining :'b
> I'm not a complete feminist nutcase, you know


:sigh I'll put away the witch burning kit then thanks for ruining my fun


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Why are people obsessed with bacon?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Magic The Gathering dress instead then.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr Mug the 2nd said:


>


Damn shes hot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Hipster Trap.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win begone heathens


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Pizzzaaaaa


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Pizzzaaaaa


... I should order a pizza im hungry... but it's such a rip off


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I just had some its pretty yummy ^_^ you should eat something though


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I just woke up and my back is sore as hell :x


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ I hear you I've been sleeping on the couch for like 3 weeks and my legs are so sore from sleeping the wrong way I guess.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why are you sleeping on the couch?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

B/c I don't have a bed :um











Jk :b my nanas house got ruined from the hurricane so she's sleeping in my room until we fix it


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

**** I just spilled my drink on my legs desk and keyboard


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Gezz I have a bed calm down!!! :teeth kidding but that's pretty suckish sorry


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I put the can down and it landed on the edge of my keyboard. It almost spilled on my phone as well luckily I grabbed it like a boss and threw it out the window before it could get into the keys or on the phone.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^James bonded it there! lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

That can of pepsi was a dick it deserved to get hurled out the window.


----------



## Isolated18 (Jul 9, 2012)

apple sauce


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> That can of pepsi was a dick it deserved to get hurled out the window.


I wasn't aware that a inanimate object could be a dick but apparently so??? lol was the Pepsi can looking at you funny


----------



## Isolated18 (Jul 9, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> I wasn't aware that a inanimate object could be a dick but apparently so??? lol was the Pepsi can looking at you funny


It tried to ruin my phone and keyboard and now I need to wash one of my only 2 pairs of jeans :mum

Inanimate objects have this uncanny ability to piss me off. :teeth


----------



## Isolated18 (Jul 9, 2012)

:no


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well As long as the Pepsi isn't talking to you you're all good! X)


----------



## Isolated18 (Jul 9, 2012)

.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Well As long as the Pepsi isn't talking to you you're all good! X)


Well I would certainly hope inanimate objects didn't start talking to me it's bad enough that I have to put up with talking humans. For the most part


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:drunk:lol


----------



## Isolated18 (Jul 9, 2012)

True


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Evo said:


>


:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

I win suckas!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

LyricallyAnonymous said:


> I win suckas!












Aww helll naww


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Who is Justin bieber's real father?????????


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Victory.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sweet sweet victoryyyy


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for prematurely claiming victory.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Exiled to the center of Australia for banning someone outside of the ban thread.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm not even in the same continent as Australia.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Weirdos...........


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Shhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiit c[":


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

c[:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

J85HUA said:


>


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ I assure you it would take my mother far longer than a single night. :roll


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

What's the point in posting here if ToadLicker comes back every day with Popcorn Smileys?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

J85HUA said:


> What's the point in posting here if ToadLicker comes back every day with Popcorn Smileys?


Toadlicker wants to be the king of SAS posts. Who knows, one day he may post something different.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Toadlicker wants to be the king of SAS posts. Who knows, one day he may post something different.


Doubtful....
But it won't be long before he hits 100,000 posts at this rate...


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

:time


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

:dd


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

:dead


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

inb4 ToadLicker PopCorn Smiley


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

J85HUA said:


> Doubtful....
> But it won't be long before he hits 100,000 posts at this rate...


Let him be. There is no point of posting on this thread in the first place... posting here just releases the stress of this cold, cruel world we live in. Some need it more than others.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Grumpy cat always wins !


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Brasilia wins Nobel Peace Prize after becoming President of Burma:


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

iwin!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Not today


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The only reason I ever play xbox live trolling the children?
Why you so made child?
I should go play halo 4...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

pwn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Move along nothing to see here


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Move along nothing to see here


Thanks for the win Alan :boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Who stole mein pudding!It was u!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for winning the thread temporarily.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Cast into the tropical planes of disrepair for trying to ban someone in the wrong thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I Winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.... b


P.S I win


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


:clap LMAO:boogie:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> *snip*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


I'll take the cute rodent with me for the win. :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

I win

</end thread>


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

toutenkarthon said:


> I win
> 
> </end thread>


I think not old boy this is a win for Grumpy cat. :clap


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

**** thread closure notification*


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I win!!!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

pastels said:


>


Your out of ammo....:yes


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Your out of ammo....:yes


no sir i am not


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

ur picture didnt work therefore you died. mwha...mwahaha. ..........................mwhahahhahahahahahha!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:twak


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Win


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


A smiley in disguise very clever, but I still win. :yes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


So some neon bull**** slams the ground with a sledgehammer and poof. That's all I get from this


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> So some neon bull**** slams the ground with a sledgehammer and poof. That's all I get from this


I'm sorry, That was rude and I was having a terrible night.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I win.

/thread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

/Win


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

i win thank you


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

:sas


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

:bat I win ok?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

~Winning.Obviously.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Who is her real father!Damn Eskom.

oh,what is this,did i win?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Yep..Congrats!You won...a [box] full of nothing. 

~Winning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Mhm...


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

:banana


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope, sorry.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

:tiptoe


Oh really....


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I can't allow it XD


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Bwahahahaha. finee cheers :drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)

I win !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

can't you just let me win for christmas


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

If you post after this the puppy dies


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Fenren said:


>


:teeth


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

looks like i win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

This is my first post here. And hopefully the last one in this thread?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm baaaaaaack. XD, Winning.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I frakking love this show.


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Thread closed.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

You wish.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

It takes a little time to figure out what this guy actually did to the door.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice one


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

General the Panda said:


>


lmao


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Bored, eh?


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Erm...yeah, winning.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Last pode wins threast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Mhm,,,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

No-no.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Guess what everybody... I WIN!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

That didn't last long, did it?XD


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

no... it didn't


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

think im winning


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

...


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Impossible


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

:whip


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I win because obviously 19553 is the last number in infinite. Your arguments are invalid.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

La la la..


----------



## ritehome (Apr 1, 2011)

Interesting thread... yippiiiee :clap

WINNERRRRRR!!!!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^ Not anymore

Cus im the new [email protected]@@@ ^_^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> ^ Not anymore
> 
> Cus im the new [email protected]@@@ ^_^


I'll take your win young whipper snapper.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Frakking awesome song.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Reppyboyo (Dec 10, 2012)

Metal boxes!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

:no


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Mhm...


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

This is the thread that never ends..


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Doesnt have to go on and on  Just stop posting 

ASLONG AS IM THE LAST POSTER!!!

cusss.... I WINNNNNNNNN lol ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Ain't gonna happen.I just...can't allow that. xD


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Awh I wna winn!  lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

No you don't xD


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Guys stop arguing and just give me the winner prize.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure.But you'll have to pass it to me, once i win, ok?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^ I will if u let me win.

Aslong as ppl think im the winner I dont care about the prize ^_^ lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure.1 million dollars goes to me then, and you can have the first place ^_^


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

yayy ^_^ 

NOW STOP POSTING SO I WIN!!! lol XD


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

And, we have a winner ^ ...Not :S


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

*wipes your nose with a tissue and gives an evil stare* 

lol ^_^

:edit Oh u beat me to the post. I see your still trying to win!!! lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Well duh, where is my money?No money = i don't give up ;P


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Cant give u money until i've won and been crowned the [email protected]@@@ lol ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Give me half the money now, and you can win. xD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

No win No money! ^_^


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Na I winz


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I had a dream like that once.Of course, i actually won later, but that's another story.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh thanks for sharing your story!!!!

p.s

I win


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

It's like saying "I can fly".Do i really have to say, "no you can't"? XD I'm joking, but no, we know there's only one winner here...

<-------


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol  

<-----------------


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

\nn/


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Bad news: Cant watch vids 

Good news: I WIN!!! lol ^_^


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes, this is my first time winning you guys!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

And how quickly it ends...
Sorry!!!


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm going to be a mod just so I can close this thread and win the game, it's that important to me


----------



## Stigma (Jan 7, 2013)

Winner belongs to me, you can all suck it


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

What??!? I won?


OMg..

I don't know what to say..

*tear


I want to thank my parents for always believing in me! That boy who kissed me in 5th grade for giving me confidence! My pet lizard!

Thank you..
*sniffle


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
lol


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Its official. I have won this contest


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Not while I'm here....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hah...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yay temp winner ^_^ (Or real winner) 
only time will tell!!!!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

La la la..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

:sas


----------



## Rakostendor (Sep 20, 2012)

:get


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

What's there not to get?

~Winning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

http://links.kriste.eu/t/f/87758.521288630.jpeg


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Bad news everyone.

This thread has been "snitched" on for fowl language in some early posts. So Im afraid it's going to be closed.

With that said.

I WIN!


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I keep posting here till max thread count is reached
I keep posting here till max thread count is reached
I keep posting here till max thread count is reached
I keep posting here till max thread count is reached


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Good luck with that.


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

!!! Thread closed !!!
Move along, nothing to see here......
Next person to post will be raped by a ghost........


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Considering there are no ghosts, sure, not a problem.

~Winning.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

*Next person to post will be raped by*


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

ah beautiful ladies right there.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

You just got raped! Liked it huh? Liked it? Huhhhhhh? Ohno, you loved itttt!

*sigh* thought I won.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Hahahaa wtf


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

This is how I feel the thread is going.........










BOOM, HEADSHOT!!!!!


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

^ lol damn that must hurt...


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I love her


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

:fall


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

For some reason i dislike her  In Silver Linings Playbook, which was actually good, she annoyed me so much >.>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WOOT!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Woot. I win. 


Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


You should hand over the popcorn as a reward for me winning.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:twisted


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Figure 8


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Next person to steal my win is getting an unspecified rod to an unspecified location


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice try Allan, but really who are you trying to kid ?

Winner is me.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

i don't get it. more vodka


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

i could do this forever - TO THE PHOENIX! Game on!!! :b


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Nice try Allan, but really who are you trying to kid ?
> 
> Winner is me.


Dream on. The Winner is Moi.

The Phoenix hope, can wing her way through the desert skies, and still defying fortunes spite, revive from ashes and RISE :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

winning


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry guys, you must know by now that I is the winner.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Change is the constant, the signal for rebirth, the egg of the PHOENIX.

and btw - there are spiders in winter, even in Canada -27C, yikes!!!


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

That's all I've got, til tomorrow, all I know is I don't like spiders - Eeeeeew!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

what's that??? That's not a spider! Someone post a REAL spider!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Becca333 said:


> That's all I've got, til tomorrow, all I know is I don't like spiders - Eeeeeew!!!


What a shame looks like i will take this win after all. :boogie


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Dream on Baby!!!! :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


Aww how cute, what's his name ? :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I wonder what the big ball of webbing under him is :sus


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I wonder what the big ball of webbing under him is :sus


He's cute!


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

Monotony said:


>


That picture is like my worst nightmare:afr:afr:afr


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

Btw...I win


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I will call him Septimus the spider. Oh and I still win. :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No :no


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

such a cute spider, I'll name her Tiffany or Buffy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

This wins mine, oh yeah!


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Sorry to protest but I am the designated winner.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

I Win!!! I'm awake and I think it's Thursday :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:um


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

wooooooohoooo go MonkeyBoy ^_^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

*shoots myserious head with legs* 

woooo go mee againnnnn lol ^_^


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Finally I'm winning in life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello Toady ^


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

._.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Xtraneous, you sly mother****er. WB


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Op op op...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Grey13 (Jan 25, 2013)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## ysabelmilby (Dec 5, 2012)

*Yey me!*

Oh my Gosh! I WON! hahahaha!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry Evo I win !


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Wtf it's 1:47 in the afternoon? on monday? I swear it was just saturday :wtf well no wonder im so ****ing tired


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Evo said:


>


aHAhaha
This would just be my worst nightmare as a boss of some large company.


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

Please...

Its obvious I'm the winner here.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

I will be here til eternity and beyond!!! Bwahahahahaha!!! I Win :evil


----------



## kjafkdfkfa (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nein


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


>


I can do that!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sure you can. That's some super karate action right there.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Still waiting for the world to end... or the site to crash... lol jk

P.S. Toad Licker how many posts do you have in just this thread alone? LOL


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Monotony said:


> :tiptoe


What's in YOUR wallet?! :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> What's in YOUR wallet?! :lol


Nothing I spent in on the real money auction house.

Seriously people that spend 5-10 $ on items for Diablo 3 :doh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Monotony said:


> Nothing I spent in on the real money auction house.
> 
> Seriously people that spend 5-10 $ on items for Diablo 3 :doh


:lol - oh, you're in Canada.
We have a credit card company called Capital One and their commercials have dudes like the one in the GIF. There was a scene where a bunch of these guys were having a birthday party for a kid. Their slogan is "What's in _your_ wallet?!"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

What do I win?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^One extra post you didn't have before! 

opcorn


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi there.


----------



## Jiya007 (Jan 28, 2013)

I won!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Close...enough.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

I could've sworn I said "Hello."


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Dapple Grey!


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Your grounded for the next 87 years


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

So like, um.. hi JC, hi Monotony. How are you guys?

I win.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Doing pretty good today. um. you loose.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

<- And we have a winner

Mhm, I'm gonna see Wreck-It Ralph...


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am tempted to change my name to "Last post" just so we can call this thread quits. :lol


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:um


----------



## Chris Is Alive (Aug 30, 2012)

God, it's good to be a winner.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I win


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Don't you just love birthdays?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Wining


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Russell P (Jan 30, 2013)

Sup.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

So what's my prize?


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Donkeys are a bunch of jacka$$ess


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

So once again....


----------



## offtheheezay (Feb 3, 2013)

WIN!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

winning


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

Well that was easy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Lovely song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I want to win.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:um


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

You didn't think you'd win that easily, did you?


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:no


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

Last


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

:hide


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:um


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## morrgie (Feb 6, 2013)

I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## morrgie (Feb 6, 2013)

i still winnnnnnnnnn


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

I won.


----------



## morrgie (Feb 6, 2013)

nope, u mad?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

nope happy right now oh hey look I win as well :yay


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## morrgie (Feb 6, 2013)

everyone above me lost :banana:haha


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Uh-oh, we got a bad-*** over here.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Bah....


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## morrgie (Feb 6, 2013)

:yay still wining


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

so bored :cry


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm just kind of depressed...


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## morrgie (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:blank


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

:duel


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I are winrar!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:high5


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

~ Mhm...

Why the hell I'm listening to opera?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

It's not over till the fat lady sings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

:no


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey!...

Pull up your pants!!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Can I winz?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope,


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

sure


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Last post looses thread


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:um


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:O)


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I have neglected posting here for far too long because this thread is complete nonsense but I have changed my mind because surely it was foretold that I, NoHeart should arrive here on this day to be the person who posts last and finally put an end to this garbage thread and free the lands of middle-SAS once and for all.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

EIns


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sas


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

ZWei


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

DRei


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Lollipop


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Greetings,I am,the second contact.HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

now I will sing 49 ways to say goodbye,lol.

yavohl,the joking tiger is back,hahahaha.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hm... I find this to be an acceptable reaction to such a stupid whorish shirt










Oh look I won the thread :twisted


----------



## SnowJoke (Nov 7, 2012)

What a pointless thread (Yes, I know I just posted in it)


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

This gun's for hire.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Slow news day huh?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

^ Is that the guy from Misfits, or something?

...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


>


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> ^ Is that the guy from Misfits, or something?
> 
> ...


Ya I think so, although I don't watch the show.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## sophia44 (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

lol keep chatting on facebook

btw i win, bad luck guys


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

ya


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

ay


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

no u


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

aya


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

eieiooooohhhh!!!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

thats right, i am


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

No soup for you


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm the winner of this thread!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Grant06 (Feb 17, 2013)

:duel


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Mhm...


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:cig


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Bla bla truc.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Win here, win there, win win everywhere.

Damn you Charlie! xD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

Guys, page 1000's a pretty awesome number, so let's stop the thread here.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

^Nice try!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

¡ןooɔ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

asdf!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

;lkj!


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

If there's one cartoon I hate... then that would be Spongebob...


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks like I get to kick all of your butts, this'll hurt you more than it hurts me.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:cig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

You must have run out of popcorn by now Toadie.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

no


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - there is too much stupidity in this world.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

wow, he said vag(censored).


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

^Smh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

According to Natasha, today would be February 37th :lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

:cry Toe stubbing hurts


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I can see the flying dragons...


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ahh yeah, they're with the flying pigs.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Do you wanna shoot them down and eat them?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Whatever you do _don't_ think of penguins! Don't do it!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm gonna eat 'em too.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

too much blubber not enough meat


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

The only reason I'd eat penguins is because they'd eat me first, so I have to eat them.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

An ape who's afraid of penguins... hmm...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

FÜnf* *


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Ma nemoj


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hola...


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

hey


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

1002... that's a lot of pages.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

any posters after me will be banned from SAS


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't mind.

Brrrr, cold.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Oreos are good.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Last post wins thread. Next post wins my heart, and my hand in marriage.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey Lil Sebastian


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

You just hit the jackpot


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Annoying drunks


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Annoying Canadians


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

~ Winning..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Fat stupid Americans


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm from New Zealand


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

And I'm from another planet.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

resistance is futile


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Resistance is probable


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

probably


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatever.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

No.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

know


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Dead is the new alive
A gothic play revival
The last act of the show
Give in, give in, give in, give in
You play the game
You never win

So take me now or take me never
I won't wait
You're already late
So say goodbye or say forever
Choose your fate
How else can we survive?
Dead is the new alive


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

How can you have any pudding when you don't eat your meat?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Pam pam pam...


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Sploosh!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

i win


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

,,,,


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

cool


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I wonder if In The Flesh is any good...


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm picking my nose right now.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

and my tiny nipples went to France.
I lika to do da cha cha


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

need tp for your bunghole?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Did I win?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Aliens! Blame them for everything.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

ngc 4826


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

yea


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I like turtles


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Turtles hate me.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I tell you, this one does.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I like chocolate milk


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Let me win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Coniferous


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

.....


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Kapooya, kapooya!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I battle with these demons
as I toss and turn at night
A bitter taste in my mouth
And then a blast of blinding light


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The snow might let up in a bit - I can get my run in and get it over with,
I am SICK of running in the COLD!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh I want to break freeeee! .


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey!

...


No feeding the hyenas!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm not amused.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I just lost the game.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I just lost my mind.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

....


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Bla bla bla... blah.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

All she wanted was some Jimmy Choo shoes


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

dv


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Ahoy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

biker mice from mars


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

swamp thing


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

clarissa explains it all


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

pete and pete


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

no stop


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

: p


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lol


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

:um:um


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

And the winner is.. ME! HURRAY! *\o/*


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

hey!!! i win again


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

slow and steady WINS THE RACE :tiptoe


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

D: gezzas christ little rabbit! lool


----------



## marz91 (Mar 24, 2013)

in it to win it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Thread killing powers ... activate!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

^no thread killing round these parts Ma'am.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, wow.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Meow!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

xD nice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

^ RL Happy Feet? xD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

That made me giggle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Off topic,the adults can be.

Learn to behave,they must.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


>


Japan and Africa,cool countrys,that's Y American's steal it........


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Why. Why did no one mention Hydroelectricity in this post. It would have been perfect.

Hydroelectricity is to mainstream


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Vuldoc said:


>


Pretty damn good show 

...


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

best show on tv imo


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, I just started fourth season  I'd rather watch few other shows over it (How I met Your Mother, 2 Broke Girls, The Middle, Anger Management), but it's pretty good still.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Last post


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

wins thread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

I win for a fraction of a moment i guess :')


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

a+bi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Cats ftw!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Putin ftw.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

cypher said:


>












xD


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

and the winner is.....ME! 

: )


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

: (


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

my internet is sucking so bad... and oh! I win


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Something cuter then.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

brains aren't that cute... They might be appetizing to zombies though









uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Gold!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Poor dog.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

still here


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

anonomousey said:


> still here


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

\m/


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

: p


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Aaaaaand we have a winner!


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh, a worthy opponent. I shall bring out my secret weapon.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

You are going downnnnnn xD Nice song.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


>


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

let me have some of that popcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Psssshhh...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

I win!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Mhm..


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I like tacos.


----------



## Reinah (Apr 10, 2013)

beep


----------



## Reinah (Apr 10, 2013)

boop


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

I hereby claim this thread won by the norwegian state.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't think so pal.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

: p


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah... that doesn't look very tasty.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

:boogie


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

OMG xD


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

.....


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

captain superninja catgirl sounds better rolls off the tongue like butter on a rainy day in july


@ no blender :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

: p


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

: pp


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

MUHAHAHAHAHAH! I reign supreme.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

That didn't last long


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

ffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

XD

You'll get there buddy, one day...


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

this is not the last post in this thread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> No


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

*\o/*


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

: p


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

uke :lol


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

It will not be post #20343


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

: p


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

: p


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Buh!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Astrofreak6 said:


>


Haha ^

BTW... I win


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AnxiousChatterbox (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

:yay * Winner Winner Chicken Dinner* :yay


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

May the with be forth you


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


>


:sus IYOH...........


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

cypher said:


>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

40% Alcohol


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

:idea


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:hs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vuldoc said:


>


why do I think of these dudes when I see that image? :lol


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

ta na na na na na na naaaa BATMAAAAANNN


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> why do I think of these dudes when I see that image? :lol


It's probably the hair


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

lol i see what ur sayin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vuldoc said:


> It's probably the hair


:lol Could be. That rock can't walk through walls, though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

:duel


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

:wife


----------



## melodielemon (Apr 30, 2013)

I win.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

<- The One and Only winner is back.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

In your dreams kid oke


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

lol nicee


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Kid?KID? How dare you?! :afr


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

hehe


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Let's face it, we're never gonna win this. Let's leave, okay? *leaves... then comes back and wins* XD


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

haha. im neverrr backing out  

but i rate you for tryin


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, I didn't expect it to be easy. But we all know there's gonna be just one winner. Toad Licker

Hmm, that's bigger than I intended it to be. O' well.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Who is toad Licker


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

The guy with more than 5000 posts in this thread


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

lol reallyyy wow. 



hmm. you dont think i can beat him?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hardly 

But again... it doesn't mean I give up, buahahah.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

ouch

hahaha. note .. it says last post wins. not person with most posts


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Yep, but what I mean by a lot of posts is, he posts a lot here, hence, bigger chances of winning. 

...


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

haha. i love the images you post below your messages 


and ye i know exactly what u meant. it was just worth another post


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I usually post the ones that amuse me the most.

Oh, btw... there's 50 posts limits a day


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

lool. is that true?

oh and ye i found out this morning and was like loool - glad they do, because i need that limit. sometimes i find myself abit too carried away


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Not sure, maybe. I can't find any more info about it, so... who knows 

Haha, me too. I hit the limit a lot of times, though lately I haven't been posting that much. Eh, I'd either waste my time here, or somewhere else, so...


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

olool i find that first pic esp pretty scarryy.. 

hehe. well u seem to be on a roll today


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, well... sorry. I find it funny 

Apparently. Not for long though, I'll let you win (or better said - I'm gonna watch a movie).
Hmm... If I ever wrote a book, it would be filled with weird stuff like this:


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I _let_ the rain wash my car


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

In Russia, the car washes itself 
Err... time to go, I've got some aliens to see... kill... mhm.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

HollowPrince said:


> Haha, well... sorry. I find it funny
> 
> Apparently. Not for long though, I'll let you win (or better said - I'm gonna watch a movie).
> Hmm... If I ever wrote a book, it would be filled with weird stuff like this:


hahaha looooooolll !! haha. when i read this, i was thinking aww how sweet loooll .then it just got grousome! me liiiikkkesss hehe

and the rain wash  niiiiiceeee


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hehe 

...


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

HAHAHAH.! thats sooo funnyy


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

And sad xD

There's always space...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

awww. 

but im still gonna beat you


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm glad you hope so. If you didn't, it wouldn't be as fun beating you and others then, eh?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I have claimed this thread in the name of HEYYOU!!! Anyone below me does not count. I HAVE SPOKEN!!!


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

HollowPrince said:


> I'm glad you hope so. If you didn't, it wouldn't be as fun beating you and others then, eh?


loooll how evillll

so basically what you're trying to say is that if i show no hope that i will win, ''beating me'' wont be fun for you?

in that case, you totally deserve this. i think u'll totally winn  it hasss to be youuuu


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

No you have disobeyed my orders...I win AGAIN!


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

i shall still dare post


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

haha i love that


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

ahah ok check this ::






(PS. i dono how to attach the video like everyone does it here :S )


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

LOL the one with the glasses!!!

But do not think that funny vid's will sway me!!!


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

haha. white chicks. i just watched it a week ago


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Memememe said:


> loooll how evillll
> 
> so basically what you're trying to say is that if i show no hope that i will win, ''beating me'' wont be fun for you?
> 
> in that case, you totally deserve this. i think u'll totally winn  it hasss to be youuuu


Guess I'll just have to use my evil powers on some else :um



> (PS. i dono how to attach the video like everyone does it here :S )




```
[YOUTUBE (1 more"]" ) then in between you copy everything after v=[/YOUTUBE]
```


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Is that Boston Legal? Or the show with those 3 older women?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Lol I don't know, she just looked funny


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Battle face back on!!!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha. Well, I think it's Boston Legal.

Battle face? Boo.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I'm gonna win!!!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

You just won't quit


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I can do this all night.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

"...Tomorrow I need to pick up my clothes from the dry cleaners "

^that's the way it was supposed to be in the movie but they changed it.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


> "...Tomorrow I need to pick up my clothes from the dry cleaners "
> 
> ^that's the way it was supposed to be in the movie but they changed it.


Many have risen against me, and all have failed


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Damn its cold...........


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


> Damn its cold...........


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Sigh...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Here we go


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

hehe. lol

ok this ones for you then, i hope ur technique worksssQ!!!

[YOUTUBE (1 more"]" )



[/YOUTUBE]



HollowPrince said:


> Guess I'll just have to use my evil powers on some else :um
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

:stu it didnt work :twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

No


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

HollowPrince said:


>


mirin tattoo


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Memememe said:


> hehe. lol
> 
> ok this ones for you then, i hope ur technique worksssQ!!!
> 
> ...


I'll explain it this way, it's easier


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

hey. wow thanks... ill try it now.. i hope it works now..






also. where do u guys get all these animations from. and how do u put them up too?



HollowPrince said:


> I'll explain it this way, it's easier


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

yeeeeyyyyy!!! it wooorrrkkkedd. ur the bestest of the bestesstt of the bestest everrrr :kiss


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Memememe said:


> also. where do u guys get all these animations from. and how do u put them up too?


If you look around the quick reply field, you can see that one of them is for images (second from the right). Just click on it, and copy/paste image link in between. As for images, I find them on google (most). You can type for example "A Beautiful mind gif" (Or pretty much anything, then just add 'gif') and you will find lots of them.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I'm baaaack


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome back.... *drum rolls*... to hell.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I freaking love this comics.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1376 was the number in the GIF game in Just For Fun, but I didn't use this.

That's a hot number I'd like to see on a girl :lol.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

yeyyy it workeeedddd





















HollowPrince said:


> If you look around the quick reply field, you can see that one of them is for images (second from the right). Just click on it, and copy/paste image link in between. As for images, I find them on google (most). You can type for example "A Beautiful mind gif" (Or pretty much anything, then just add 'gif') and you will find lots of them.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Lily Allen... I like her voice xD










Hmm..


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Visible panty lines.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Memememe said:


>


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Heyyou said:


>


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:wive


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Memememe said:


>


Heh, don't we all? 

...


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh no! What are we gonna do, Xena?








Kill 'em all!


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

HollowPrince said:


> Heh, don't we all?
> 
> ...


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


>


:love2


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Memememe said:


>


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, nice gif.

...


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm not giving up!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

just not my day


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Memememe said:


> just not my day


That sucks :/ But sh*t happens...
..


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

This thread is overloaded with gifs xD


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

This is officially the second gif thread


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Ok no one else post. Got it? It's over!! NO MAS!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This game will never be over, it's been going on for almost 5 years now. :duck

opcorn


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Will it end now?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Of course not.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Ok...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Solution: Let me win, and we won't have to post anymore


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Ahhh, Anger Management... pretty funny movie.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

20,630th post wins.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Meh.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

)) nice one - me likes



Vuldoc said:


>


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still have to run tonight, but it is so warm out.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Lol i agree 



HollowPrince said:


> This thread is overloaded with gifs xD


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## ladymacbeth (May 1, 2013)

Wins what?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

ladymacbeth said:


> Wins what?


You win the thread...it doesn't really make sense...since everyone will keep posting. But someday...someday soon they will forget about this thread and I will take it for myself. I always win.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

You won't be saying that 2 years from now when I become a mod and lock this thread with my post as last. :boogie

Of course, there's also a key you get with the win, that opens... eh, I won't say more.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

HollowPrince said:


> You won't be saying that 2 years from now when I become a mod and lock this thread with my post as last. :boogie
> 
> Of course, there's also a key you get with the win, that opens... eh, I won't say more.












Oh really...


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Tell me more of this...key.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Uh-huh. Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Where's the fun in not telling me, you brought up a key now...tell me all you know.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

But the journey is what matters! You have to find out on your own, just like I did.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Journey. What does this journey consist of?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

The more time you spend in this thread, the more clues you'll see. Then, we gotta find a map. Umm... I gotta find a map*


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Blah. I used it months ago, Charlie's my online image dammit!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Well I've stolen him.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

haha thats soo cute 



HollowPrince said:


>


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hehe xD


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Now about this map....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hah..


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

I think its about time that this thread is put to rest.

I win. 

:thanks


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I agree, this thread should end with my post being the last 
If not this will go on and on and on...accept defeat.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

"last post" I win.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

if i dont win nobody else can 
capiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Memememe said:


> if i dont win nobody else can
> capiche


But-but-but... no! :afr

I should just bribe the mods.. :boogie


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Damn Damn Damn and I was soooo close.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

No worries, I always win in the end


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

What can I say expect... in your dreams


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

We'll see, I DON'T LOSE! This thread is mine. I'll take the key...I'll find the map...I will rise and take this thread for myself!!! (insert evil laughter here)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## seagulls3000 (Dec 2, 2012)

wats the prize


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Heyyou said:


> We'll see, I DON'T LOSE! This thread is mine. I'll take the key...I'll find the map...I will rise and take this thread for myself!!! (insert evil laughter here)


You know what? I will let you do that, once I take over the world. You have my word :yes


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

HollowPrince said:


> You know what? I will let you do that, once I take over the world. You have my word :yes


Sorry but no, the world is also mine. You can try though, it amuses me :teeth.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

O rly? Me and my zombie army beg to differ.










I know it's not much... but a lot more are coming.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Let them come my plant army will destroy them 

Everybody knows that Zombies can't beat plants.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I wouldn't be so sure if I was you.
Though that was a nice game.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

lool



HollowPrince said:


> But-but-but... no! :afr
> 
> I should just bribe the mods.. :boogie


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sums it all up..


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Looks like I win, b*****s!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Actually, it looks like someone (^)  is high.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Back on top


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Now I understand my friend when she says it's hard not to make a joke about something...  Like with this above ^

Erm, yeah. Winning, and... yeah.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Lol, anyways I'm winning.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

This sums it all up, better than I ever could:


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Lol ok but sorry you are not winning. I am


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

netherclaws said:


>


 Okay, that's creepy what she does with her eyes! No wonder she was so popular with little kids - she was freakin HYPNOTIZING THEM!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Okay, that's creepy what she does with her eyes! No wonder she was so popular with little kids - she was freakin HYPNOTIZING THEM!


haha :yes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

stop posting here *****!! Democracy's at stake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha..
Hi there, I'm finally back to take over the thread. Thanks for keeping it, bye ~


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Someone in this thread has deluded themselves 
You know who you are!!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I can tell you only one thing that I'm sure of: You'll never win as long I'm here 

Time for some nice music :boogie Well, voice... song isn't too bad, but.. eh.


----------



## idgafanymore (May 16, 2013)

i win :clap


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I can fly. Oh, wrong thread.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I know this. But I have my ways, I'll get you to drop this thread. I'm very persistent, I'm like a boomerang, a child in a candy store, a piece of gum in the shortest lock of your hair,a moth to scorching hot light bulb.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, good luck with that. But I do like your determination.

Don't worry, I probably won't stay for long here anyway, but you never know...


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Pfft worry? I'm not worried, this is a guaranteed victory, it's like...in the stars.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

What would you say if I said I'm a psychic, and that I can see the future? Because I am. And I can see what future hold for some people... like for you, for example. One of future events is that you finally lose here a year from now 

Ahhh, I love those guys. Always makes me laugh.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

You don't sound very psychic.... I can tell you this, I am not going to stop. You however, will, one way or another I will stop you, it all goes along with my plans to take over the world, can't have any free thinkers running lose


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh, please, do tell me more about taking over the world. I could use some new ideas.
I must ask you this, as well.. how does it feel to go against your greatest foe aka me? I'd love to know, but all my foes are... puny humans. So it mostly ends up being like this :| :


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Taking over the world is going to be pretty easy, this world is already weak, the people have already been brainwashed all I need to do is take the reigns and steer them in the direction I need them to go in. To woo these people all you need is charm and good looks, no cares about the message, it's gonna be fun ruling the world. Onto you, I like a challenge, it invigorates me, many have risen against me and all have fallen, you seem to want to put up a fight, that in my book is a good thing. It makes winning even sweeter


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Not a bad idea, but personally, I'd go with smaller population. Of course, I'd find a way to turn zombies into people first, then get rid of good part of 'em, and rule the rest. Ruling the world when there's 6+ billion people seems too ambitious for me, but hey... who knows.

Message? Heh, of course not. Unless the message is: Obey, or you will die/be slayed. Of course, I wouldn't take it over alone, but with few friends, so.. I think this will be fun to see.

I never fall, I never fail. Well, online. So, I'd say you're doomed.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

By the time I'm done with world it won't be that many people,the world is filled with followers, most speak but don't know what their really saying, the only ones I worry about are the free thinkers but they'll be weeded out. Don't worry your cell will have unlimited internet access and all the P.F Chang's you can eat , my gift to you.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Aww, well, thanks, if I ever find myself in that situation that'd be nice, but I highly doubt that's gonna happen. 

Yeah, I know... mindless sheep... maggots... grr. But, in all honesty, I'm not too big on taking over the world just yet. I plan on transferring my consciounes/mind/brain into a machine first, so I can become immortal. A couple of my guys are already working on that 

I wouldn't trow you in prison, just so you know, if I ever catch you, which I probably will, but... well, I'd probably give you a private island, or slay you. I'd have to think first.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Back on top! I am nobodies b****, you are mine! I will be the one!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Really, I just couldn't live in a prison, so an island sounds nice. Or the slaying...but I never thought of transferring my self conscious into a machine, that's really smart. I should start working on that ASAP. I always thought I was the most diabolical person on this planet, you are pretty diabolical but you still haven't reached my level.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

> Back on top! I am nobodies b****, you are mine! I will be the one!


Seeing few of your posts around, I'd say you're obsessed with b*tches.



> I always thought I was the most diabolical person on this planet, you are pretty diabolical but you still haven't reached my level.


Oh, you don't know half of it... 

Yep.. This is one of my boys, well, men :http://www.unexplained-mysteries.com/viewnews.php?id=247728

Meh, I wouldn't slay you. You're putting up a fight - I appreciate that.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

That's interesting but you know what, I think I'll rule the world as long as I can and just let it go, after thinking about it for a while, I don't think I wanna live forever especially not as an android.

Aww, you wouldn't slay me, that's like the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me, I will remember that when I take over the world


----------



## idgafanymore (May 16, 2013)

let me win? :]


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

HollowPrince said:


> Seeing few of your posts around, I'd say you're obsessed with b*tches.












Now get below me :boogie


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I know what you mean, but I'm still hoping that devil will come and take my soul & help me rule the earth, like, 100-200 years from now. Though I'd prefer aliens. Bigger chance for sure.

You're welcome 

As for the both post above, hell no.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Well, here I am...winning...again....


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Here I am... wasting my time... again 

... ahh.



> An old cowboy named Marty sat down at the Starbucks and ordered a cup of coffee.
> 
> As he sat sipping his coffee, a young woman sat down next to him..
> 
> ...


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

You're right, you are wasting your time.

Suggestion: why don't you stop wasting your time, you should focus on more important things, like...other things, this thread is unimportant. I hate to see such a mind go to waste on a thread such as this one


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, nice try. I'd just waste my time on something else, and besides, how can I pass an opportunity to give someone a hard time? That's why I was born on Earth, not... somewhere far away.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Tsk tsk tsk, you could do so much with all this spare time, like work on creating your zombie army...or start writing a memoir on the time you spent talking to the future ruler of the world, I'll even give you a name for it.
Hanging by a Thread: A True Story.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I already am. But you know, you gotta start from the world leaders/most powerful people. It takes time.
Ha.










But, it's late... though, don't worry...


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Listen you let go of this thread and when I take the world I will give you the 12 women of your choosing, and...a goat.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bedtime! :time


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

> Listen you let go of this thread and when I take the world I will give you the 12 women of your choosing, and...a goat.


Tsk tsk... you can't buy me, woman!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Anyone can be brought, tell me what you want and you shall have it. It would be silly to give up this opportunity for a THREAD, a silly little thread that wouldn't change anything should anyone win.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm not that easy to beat, sorry to disappoint you. I want to win, and I will win. Silly? Then why are you still here?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I'm just trying to give you the chance to bow out gracefully, I don't want to crush you, but it seems like that's what it's coming to.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Awww, you like me so much? <3

But no thanks. Bring it on.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

j


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

La la la la..


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

F*ckity f*ckity f*ckity ****.

Hmm..


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Of course I do. I'm like the smartest person ever, and I know everything. I can see the future, I can see the now, and I can see dead people.

**** yeah. \m/


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Ok...


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I love that movie.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Aye, it's pretty good. I've just watched the weirdest movie in like, a year.

Anyway... ftw.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Ever seen Troll 2, that movie takes the weird cake. It was a train wreck but for some reason I couldn't look away.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope, I haven't. But I have it on to-watch list  This is the one I've seen right now... should have been called Weird, not Wrong.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

That does look sort of...weird, but Troll 2 is the paragon of weird, the acting was horrible, the trolls were hideous(intended but damn), and the story was horrible. It has a cult following though, thousands of people get together to watch the movie every year, since I like all things strange I checked it out and was left...speechless.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, I didn't know that. Well, I'll certainly now have to see it, I like odd/weird movies. The movie is weirder than it looks actually, but the trailer is better than the movie.

'ello Meme


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

hey. how u doing... .. its been a while.



HollowPrince said:


> Here I am... wasting my time... again
> 
> ... ahh.





HollowPrince said:


> Haha, I didn't know that. Well, I'll certainly now have to see it, I like odd/weird movies. The movie is weirder than it looks actually, but the trailer is better than the movie.
> 
> 'ello Meme


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Memememe said:


>











So you've returned...


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Heyyou said:


> So you've returned...


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Memememe said:


> hey. how u doing... .. its been a while.


Not bad, apparently, it depends on part of the day. At the moment, pretty good actually  You?

I love this show..


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

iv had.... better days.. i dono how i am anymore. just tryna.. get by.....

what show is that. never seen it...



HollowPrince said:


> Not bad, apparently, it depends on part of the day. At the moment, pretty good actually  You?
> 
> I love this show..


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Memememe said:


>


No problem, but I'd like you to know...this thread is mine.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Heyyou is just oblivious to the clear ruler of this thread. 



Memememe said:


> iv had.... better days.. i dono how i am anymore. just tryna.. get by.....
> 
> what show is that. never seen it...


:/ That sucks. I hope it gets better  Yeah, I know what you mean... me too.
It's 2 Broke Girls.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

...Just gonna...take my place here.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hah, nice gif. But no, sorry. You've decided on war, and well.. I'm not backing out  That's my place, grrr!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

HollowPrince said:


> Hah, nice gif. But no, sorry. You've decided on war, and well.. I'm not backing out  That's my place, grrr!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

IveGotToast said:


>


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Back on the bottom, how does it feel?

Oooh you got double gifed


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha..

Well, I'm gone for now. I hit the 50 posts limit earlier >.>


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


>


DANCE SUCKER!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

The night belongs to me! So long!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Ugh, I really started disliking Stallone lately.

...


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Winning? Again?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

You don't give up, do you?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

No, tired yet?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nah, just bored. Though I won't give up either.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Boring kind of night, I keep cycling through the threads hoping to find something half way interesting...but nothing. Ha I need some friends.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Huge number of posts in this thread.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Eh, I'm watching a movie, so.. 
I'm even considering going back to MMO's, haha. At least they were fun, and this just takes up my time for pretty much nothing. :/ Well, except the opportunity to talk to a few nice people that I'll never meet IRL.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I've played a bunch of MMO's, and every time I get somewhere there always that : get three people and attack Mufflegrump in the castle of fears, that ends it for me. I don't talk to people that easily, I've talked to a few people on here but I think that's because the intimidation factor disappears when you're talking to someone like you. There was a time when my ps3 shot flames and did circus tricks, but even Petunia B can't draw my interests anymore. I need something to do.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Check out Talisman Online if you want. WoW clone, but lacks certain things, though it's still nice. Addicting. And you don't really need another person to play (well, unless you want to do most of the higher lvl dungeons).

Yeah, I know what you mean. I used to avoid talking to most people, and I'd never pm anyone or add 'em as friend in the first place. But it kinda goes - the more you talk, the easier it is.

Hehe.. Well, movies work for me to cheer me up + they're fun/amusing at least. And TV Shows. Other than that, you could always try some new game. Like LoL or w/e it's called, it's a battle arena or something, most people say it's fun.
Or just going out into nature can be nice.. for me, at least


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I was a winner for five minutes. Awesome experience !


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Congrats. Now, I'm taking over


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I could do things I just choose not to, a friend asked me to go out with her today and I said no, last time I went out with her I ended up stranded in another county in tears until my grandfather could come get me lol.

Oh and WINNING


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Lol. Well, at least you had an adventure ;P
My biggest adventure was when I got kinda drunk, and I couldn't hit a thing in Counter Strike. Eh, that was fun.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Heeeeeere´s Winterwalk !


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I'm always getting lost, and then I end up crying and by luck I somehow figure out what the heck is going on, once I walked down the wrong street and I knew it was wrong but in my mind I thought I was gonna end up in the same place anyway, nope. I kept walking until I saw graffiti that had an arrow and it pointed out the street I needed to be on, weird but it happened. I followed that and got to where I needed to go. Once I lost in New York...not fun.

Winning...again.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I need to go offline now, but I will treasure being the new winner for what probably amounts to a whole minute. Life is good !


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

:/
Well, this days, you can use a map, or something, if you do get lost  
I used to go around city when I was a kid, just exploring randomly xD It's not that big city, but still..


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

A map? Who uses maps anymore?

Once again La Ganadora!!!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh, I meant online one  Like google map.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

True, but it's been a long time since I've gotten lost...so...next time(and there probably will be a next time) I'll try that.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I hope not xD Unless you go on exploring the world on your own. Which, actually, doesn't seems like a bad idea to me. Anyway, it was fun talking to you.

It's nearly 7 am..


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Cya!










The night belongs to me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

I win!!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Is there a first post wins thread ? If so, it´s probably a short thread.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Guess who's back...


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

This is a fun thread. I wish I had been here when it started.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Meh, you haven't missed much apparently.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Here again.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Ah, the joys of winning. No one around ? What a pity.........


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I ruled this thread for five minutes. Oops, I rule again.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh my, I have no witty response. Wait, I don´t need one...........


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

I win.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Congrats, you win. I'm leaving this thread for good, bye ~


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I turn my back for a while and people show up. Do I have to chain myself to the computer ?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Maybe because once again you're losing


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Not really.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Yes really


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

OK, you win I am leaving this thread for good.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

It's lonely at the top, lol. I guess I win!!!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

"For good" just got a lot shorter.............


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Winterwalk strikes again !


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Will you go away if I pretend I am leaving again ?


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

^









I'm sorry to burst this but

I win.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

This is just a silly thread. Who cares about winning it.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Indeed, who cares.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Netherclaws plays word-games, Heyyou is nowhere to be seen. It´s just me here. Me, Me, Me !


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I do my best.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

The key to winning is patience.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^This thread is almost 5 years old, you'd better have a lot of patience! opcorn


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

Winner!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Great art takes time and this thread is a masterpiece ! Everyone is a winner every time they post. Can it get any better ? I just wish I had the time to go back and read all those posts from the last 5 years. Btw, I am the winner now.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

WWW = WinterWalkWinner.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The Kracken


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Why is no one replying to my Excalibur thread in the Entertainment section ?


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

I haven't watched Excalibur..


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Netherclaws,

Just a humble question : why, why, why are telling me you haven´t seen it in THIS thread ? Couldn´t you have told me in the Excalibur thread ? Now excuse me for a moment, I am busy winning here.........


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry, I'm just winning this thread.










Thank you!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Winning ? This thread ? Going offline means I win !!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Winning!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Just passing through here...........


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Guess who just walked in ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I feel like someone is watching me.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Who?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

:clap


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Have I been in this thread before ? I don´t think so. Might be fun to post something. Now, let´s see...............


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Hmm.......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Brace yourselves, the end is near.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

This is just the beginning. The best is yet to come.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:idea I win!


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Maruuu


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I love cats. Cats rule. Btw, it seems I rule too.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Hey Jcgrey. 

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:b


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I just heard that Netherclaws has decided to dedicate his life to travelling the world in search of Elvis Presley. I wish him good luck in his quest, his posts will be missed in this thread.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

You'll not get rid of me that soon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

I win
<---


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry, no point to this thread anymore. It's done and done


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> ^Hey Jcgrey.
> 
> opcorn


Hey old friend!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I am busy fastening my seat belt, because this will be a long ride.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jcgrey said:


> Hey old friend!


Old friend, hey now! 

opcorn


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Who threw the firecracker >__p__> <__p__<


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

: )


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

: ) : )


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

: ) : ) : )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Has anyone seen The Holy Grail around here ? I seem to have misplaced it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^If it was up your butt you'd know where it was! 

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Someone needs to wash his mouth with soap.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Balls. They're scared of me!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

We have a winner!!


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Aloysius



Status: Goldmember
Join Date: Jul 2008
Gender: Male 
Posts: 8,076

MISSED!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heyyou said:


>


 She and her twin doing the pony in the opposite direction was my favorite part. There is also a young man doing the mashed potato in that animation. Not bad from Christmas 1965!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Win,win,win,win,win,win,win,win and win.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope you still lose.


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

<-- Tsk you guys won't learn, your efforts are futile


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Lose ? Never heard of it. I must google it.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

a walk int hepark


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

If you keep on trying the same strategy you'll keep on getting the same results.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Misty G (May 26, 2013)

Love all your post they make me laugh! Oh Look I won!! 
Waiting.....


----------



## Misty G (May 26, 2013)

Okay heres a little question for you all... how long has each of you been trying to win this. opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^This game is almost 5 years old and I started playing the same day this thread was started. opcorn


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I am just a beginner and I am already a winner !


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

203rd post. I think it´s a winner !


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

I win?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope you still lose. :boogie


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Winnerwalk here !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

It´s winter. Dress warm.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

I think I won, no?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

ohohohohho not yet :<


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes yes Yes....Yes. I do see! the C c there it is. Ohhh how I wish to touch theee


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I humbly accept the fact that I am the winner.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

John Boorman´s movie Excalibur is a masterpiece.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

omgzzz, i won the thread!!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Toad Licker!! I almost won the thread!
Oh well  I'll win it... soon.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

There seems to be a dance contest going on. I have no interest in winning that, I want to win this thread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ello


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

govnor


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

carouliusness


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I are winn!!!!!! be gone all of you!!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Oops, I happen to win!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Did I win?


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Doesn't look like you win, but I did!!!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Still here. Still a winner.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

You're gone, I win


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Gone where ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Next person to post on here wants to get naked with their mum and dad and take a shower with them. 
#ImGnaWinRITE?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^That never works. :kma

opcorn


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

lol @FunkyMonkey!  

P.S. I win!! X)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

dam lol xD OK fine next person to post promises to pay me $100. And by posting on this thread its as good as a signature on the contract! 
(ill have my credit card details ready)  [YES I HAVE A CREDIT CARD) woo grown up rite here :yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Friday. Winner time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

netherclaws said:


>


Is that PAULA DEEN in that convertible? :lol


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Winner Winner Someone Should Buy Me Dinner. :wink


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Saturday. Winner time.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I win!


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Is that PAULA DEEN in that convertible? :lol


Of course it is


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

If y'all could stop posting so that I can win this, that would be great. :bat


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Never!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I will probably never stop posting here. I think.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I am still winning !


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> I am still losing !


_*corrected _

I win


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Time to soap the old ferret.*










'Tis a winnah!
​


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

You guys must all have gone down the rabbit hole into Wonderland. Here is a reality check : I WIN !


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Hm, looks like I climbed up the hole and came back to the reality. I won


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Good to see you again, but you may as well go back down because you lose.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

I wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

You looooooooose !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> You looooooooose !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Why do I always win this thread ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I am here again. What a joyous occasion !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

299. Waiting for the 300th !


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

_Congratulations!
_









*But this is my victory, so shoo away!*


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Long time no see ! But check out this cool 303rd and say goodbye to victory.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

That carpet in the background looks a bit like crop circles.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

we have a winnaaaaaaa


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)




----------



## FrostSpike (Jun 12, 2013)

So what did I win?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Astrofreak6 said:


>


This is frightening!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Cake


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

FrostSpike said:


> So what did I win?


Nothing yet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ahhhh......Friday. I need to update my chore list. I washed dishes again last night.


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/05/28/gaga-stigmata_n_593827.html#

anyone interested?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MurrayJ said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/05/28/gaga-stigmata_n_593827.html#
> 
> anyone interested?


Waste of money! That school should be investigated. She is nothing but a Madonna wannabe.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I am a winner wannabe. Can I be a real winner someday ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Winterwalk said:


> I am a winner wannabe. Can I be a real winner someday ?


You need to read my signature!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> You need to read my signature!


Yes, I knew it ! I am a success story waiting to happen !


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

FrostSpike said:


> So what did I win?


Nothing because I win!


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> This is frightening!


And funny


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

My resurrected Excalibur thread sank like a stone. But was once was will be again.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

:flush


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

''Fart in an elevator''


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

_I can.. I can taste the victory._


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Astrofreak6 said:


> And funny


I honestly don't know what the guy was trying for, but he failed!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Astrofreak6 said:


>


Are those goats? It's so fast. I can't tell :lol.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yep they are millenniumman75, little ones


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

okay the last one wasn't that funny..poor kid!!


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Actually I was looking for a joke, but honestly this is not a joke. It's reality ;-/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

*I'm watching you.......*


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I don´t even eat popcorn.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey TL How ya doing bud? oke


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

What happened to the panda ?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Free the panda !


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Burgermeister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Free popcorn and Burgermeister !


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Free Excalibur ! :clap


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Free Winterwalk !


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Look no further, new winner here ! :clap


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Winner !


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I keep on winning !


----------



## Jay M (May 27, 2013)

opcorn


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> What happened to the panda ?


Panda took a vacation, he will be coming back


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Veracity wins this thread.










End of discussion.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

The panda is safe and I win. All is well. :boogie


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

No no no.. You guys have forgotten??
Let me remind you, I won this thread.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice work but I still win!


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Rocknroll !


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)

Astrofreak6 said:


>


Oh, hello there!


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

metrokid said:


> Oh, hello there!


Hey, another portuguese!


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

?


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Heehee.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

I win!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

No winners,me win.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

What happens next ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> What happens next ?


Me wins!!


----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)

Astrofreak6 said:


> Hey, another portuguese!


:hs

We are everywhere!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Max Demian


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I am heading towards 400 posts and the 50 post limit. Been raining all day here.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

397


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

399


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Sup.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Emil Sinclair


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm actually the Sasquatch, and the reason no one has been able to find me is because I've been in my cave wandering through the Internets the entire time.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Today, I've been sick and sleeping all day long till now. I swear, I've just had some of the weirdest dreams of my life...


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Did you have one about winning?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah, kinda- at least until I died.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Leon16 (May 26, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I thought as know one else is around I would take this win all for myself. :tiptoe


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

: )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Return of the panda ! :clap


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

opcorn


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

No one is ever going to win this :no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Not ever :no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

This is a smiley because winners are happy :yes


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

I win men


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Norr..


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey, I win!! :duel


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I are win!!


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I are win damnit!!!


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Meh.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Give up I win


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Never give up! Never surrender!


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

You guys all suck. I shall be the champion.

Just watch me. One day you will all tire.

But I shall never tire.

For I have no life.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

: p


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

You gotta walk and don´t look back. Do the groovy winterwalk !:boogie


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

I win! I win! :yay


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

No


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

x.x


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

6 months until Christmas. Anyone getting ready ?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Btw, where is the panda ?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

This is the last post. Nobody post again.


Please.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> This is the last post. Nobody post again.
> 
> Please.


Dude, like seriously..........


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> 6 months until Christmas. Anyone getting ready ?


Dude, like seriously...........


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

timidSeal said:


> Dude, like seriously...........


I could have said Easter............


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

: )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

More cat videos please !


----------



## TerrySad (Jun 24, 2013)

Omega.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whitney Houston - when you are spoofed on SNL, you made it :lol.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

If I lie and tell you it´s my birthday, will you let me win ?


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Happy birthday, Winterwalk!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

timidSeal said:


> Happy birthday, Winterwalk!


Thank you ! I really get to win then ?


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

What's so great about winning this thread?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

: )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Go away, this my fake birthday and I am winning.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

: )


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

adfg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Winterwalk said:


> Thank you ! I really get to win then ?


No, but you are getting Happy Birthdays! :lol :hb


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I want to have fake birthdays every day !


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> adfg


I understand. I think. Or maybe not.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

jon snow said:


> What's so great about winning this thread?


You will find out if you win. But sorry, you won´t.................


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes ! It´s Caturday !


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Love the upper dude. The lower dude, not so much.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Winterwalk said:


> I understand. I think. Or maybe not.


No one does...


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> No one does...


I would love to know what it means, but right now I am busy winning.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

tryuasruas


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> tryuasruas


This is really interesting and I am sure I will be astonished by more of your mysterious posts in the future.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I would really like to win this Sunday. What is the possibilty of that ?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Did I mention it is my birthday today ? It happens only once a year. I think...........


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> I would really like to win this Sunday. What is the possibilty of that ?


The odds are not in your favor.........


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

We shall see.................


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

: )


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

It´s Monday here. That means it´s another one of my fake birthdays. Could I have more cat videos as a gift ? I love cat videos.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Does the fact that I finally got an avatar mean I am going to win ?


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

I survived another therapy appointment. I think I deserve to win.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

timidSeal said:


> I survived another therapy appointment. I think I deserve to win.


I like the fact that you are here. But maybe you can win tomorrow ?


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

No


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Keep on walking. There is nothing to see here.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I am heading for 500 posts.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you, this thread has been very important in reaching that goal.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Keep on dancing, dude, I am never leaving :boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Napolean Dynamite is the best dancer :yes


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

Anybody here like to climb into cupboards and pretend they're dinner plates?


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh, people are still awake.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

It´s Tuesday here and the first thing that happens is that I win. A great way to start the day !


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

This place is getting crowded, but don´t get your hopes up about winning.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

500th post ! I feel so awesome, I made it. I am a winner !:clap:clap:clap


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Lets have a dance party?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Evalina said:


> Lets have a dance party?


I'm in.


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

I win ...

for now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

The climb towards the 1000th has begun.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

I won.....


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

netherclaws said:


> I won.....


Past tense : You
Present tense : Me
I win !


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

You have a cabinet ?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Hate to tell you but there is no deadline. Could you tell people you won that trophy at golf or something ?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I wonder how many posts I have made in this thread.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry folks I'm already celebrating my win.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Notus said:


> Sorry folks I'm already celebrating my win.


Why ?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Winterwalk said:


> Why ?


Because I won, time for my victory dance!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Notus said:


> Because I won, time for my victory dance!


That is nice. Congratulations !


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Are you still awake ?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Wednesday´s winner is Winterwalk !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## kristeena (Jun 26, 2013)

i won!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

: )


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

kristeena said:


> i won!


At least for a while, but now I win !


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I just heard that this thread is closing for the summer, but you are all welcome back in September.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Things are so slow here I am starting to think that people actually believed it is closed for the summer..............


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Not really...............


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

The champ is here


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you for introducing me


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Boosting my posts. Another one on the way to 1000 !


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

anybody who posts after me is getting the **** kicked out of em


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

bahahhaahahahahahhh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Well, it looks like I am the winner here. I have a sense of Deja Vu............


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Notus said:


> anybody who posts after me is getting the **** kicked out of em


OMG! Panic attack! That thing is as creepy as that other thing that turns himself into a raw chicken star doohickey. It doesn't even have a leg, just 15 feet hanging out!


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

^Lol @ MM
Don't say I didn't warn you folks....


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

I win! Thank you all for playing. Mods, you can lock thread now


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you're missed, Capt. Kirk.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Am I finally the winner ?


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Yo


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

The next poster is a serial rapist whose a** gets whooped daily by some illiterate tall hairy men.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

^
None of my threats worked.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Notus said:


> ^
> None of my threats worked.


But I do appreciate the happier cartoons you posted. Oh, and I win !


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe shhhh... I'm gonna sneak up on winning.... :tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

timidSeal said:


> :tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe shhhh... I'm gonna sneak up on winning.... :tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe


Is it working ?


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> Is it working ?


Well, it was till you spoiled it. Gonna come up with another plan now.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

The next poster is a chimpanzee.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

timidSeal said:


> Well, it was till you spoiled it. Gonna come up with another plan now.


It had better be good, because I am never leaving this thread.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> The next poster is a chimpanzee.


I would rather be a tiger.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Ok you guys, you had your fun, time to leave this thread forever. Go on...it's ok...I got this.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Really? well i'll be


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I understand everyone's thirst to be the winner of this thread, however let me be the first to tell you that I always win...so log off...read a book...think things through. Not everyone can be a winner.


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

just passing by....


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The killer in me is the killer in you


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Mods should close this thread right now because there are many hateful comments that are totally inappropriate for normal users to read. Moreover, there could be children reading this thread and may inevitably be disturbed by the language in use here.

As a final plea, if you are a Mod, then kindly find it in your heart and humanity to lock this thread right now up to prevent further offense or harm.


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes, we don't want any bad language here.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Some people never learn.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Could this be the winning post ?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Just one more to make sure I really win.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rofl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CherryBlossom (Jul 4, 2013)

I just wanted to tell you that this is actually the last post so I won


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Really ?


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Thread is closed now. I win.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I win again


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Winning ? That seems like a familiar concept..................


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

The battle rages on....


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Have I mentioned that I am very patient ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I win


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Summerwalk is here !


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Win!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Winning.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Heyyou said:


> Winning.


That´s my line.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> That´s my line.


Really...

Well once again. Winning.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Offline is not an option if you want to win this.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

^Yo Winterwalk, I won this already give it up.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

You really won ? That´s awesome !


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

^I know, it is awesome! Time for a victory dance.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Notus said:


> ^I know, it is awesome! Time for a victory dance.


They are like the Energizer Bunny !


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Winterwalk said:


> They are like the Energizer Bunny !


Yes indeed!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I like the fireplace in the background.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I win again...


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Guess who wins ? It´s Heyy....well not really, it´s me !


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

You know what. I'll let you borrow the thread for now, even Winners must sleep. But never forget, this is my bus you're only riding on it.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Heyyou said:


> You know what. I'll let you borrow the thread for now, even Winners must sleep. But never forget, this is my bus you're only riding on it.


You may not have noticed but the bus has a new driver....................


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

When would it be appropriate to bump my Excalibur thread ?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:cry


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:blah I win!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I have returned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Rain, rain, go away!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Winter


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> Winter


No cold and snow!! Summer!!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know why I'm so desperate to win this. What is the prize?


----------



## WintersEpilogue (Jul 7, 2013)

What did the ghost say to the wall? Hey, just passing through....



















shut up it's hilarious


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

It's nice to see that so many people are posting on my thread.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

timidSeal said:


> No cold and snow!! Summer!!


If I rename myself Summerwalk, will you let me win ?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

593. Can you feel it people ? The mighty 600th awaits !


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Heyyou said:


>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Will I ever reach 600 ?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:no


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> If I rename myself Summerwalk, will you let me win ?


maybe


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I must, I must, I must, I simply must win this thread !


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> I must, I must, I must, I simply must win this thread !


Will you turn into a pumpkin if you don't win?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

timidSeal said:


> Will you turn into a pumpkin if you don't win?


No, into a snowman. Did I mention I MUST win this ?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Just checking on my thread...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

And heeeeeeere it is, the mighty 600th !!!!!! :clap Do I win a prize now ? Do I win anything ? This thread maybe ?


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Congratulationssssssssssssssss!!!!!!
But you ain't gonna win


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

netherclaws said:


> Congratulationssssssssssssssss!!!!!!
> But you ain't gonna win


Congratulations on reaching the 300th ! I am aiming for 1000, so next stop is 700. Here we go ! Oh, and I win.................


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Where is everyone ?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Winterwalk ?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Winning is so much fun!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

While I am here I might as well win this.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I wonder if a winning move would be to post a whole bunch of posts in a row ? What do you think ? No one here ? Well, it seems this is the winning post...............


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

: )


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

opcorn


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I am tired, I am going to let you win now. Good luck.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> I am tired, I am going to let you win now. Good luck.


aha! the weak drop off! Outwit. Outplay. Outlast! Win! A million bucks!


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I win!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

And we have a winner!!!!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Meee!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes you!!!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

timidSeal said:


> aha! the weak drop off! Outwit. Outplay. Outlast! Win! A million bucks!


Maybe it´s time to remove that "timid" from your username ?


----------



## Lonely girly (Nov 17, 2011)

I won..


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Cat videos, anyone ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's almost Friday!


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Post 626. Nothing special about that, except the fact that it wins this thread.:boogie


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> Maybe it´s time to remove that "timid" from your username ?


I tried to make a gif..


----------



## panickypanda (Jul 9, 2013)

I won


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

10000000 bucks for whoever gets this.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

It´s 3.15 a.m. and I woke up and cannot go back to sleep..........


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hs


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Friday morning


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Friday afterwork activities.
(1) Mow lawn
(2) Run
(3) Chill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

It´s been a few days since I had my last fake birthday, so I think it´s time. It´s my fake birthday today !!!!!!!!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

*** WINNER ***















































|

|

|
|
|
The End


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Toad Licker	5,279


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

happy friday, win day


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

timidSeal said:


> happy friday, win day


Would you settle for "Saturday, win day" ? Because friday is mine, you know:clap


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh my............


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Come on, people ! Are you leaving me here all alone on a Friday night ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's still friday afternoon here!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Om nom nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

It´s Saturday here now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Our weekend is just starting.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## TheAceInTheHole (Jan 10, 2013)

:boogie:


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Did I win?


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

^Nope


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I really need to take a break from SAS, I am so tired and there is so much I need to do. This thread has been very good to me, it helped me get over my posting anxiety. Thank you everyone, and don´t get too used to winning, because I will be back


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

^ this


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

cs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

21,487 losers in this thread and still going.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I got this


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

ME!!!


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

A mod can make last post them just lock it...


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:twisted


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Agonizing said:


> A mod can make last post them just lock it...


That would have to be one hell of a loser.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pokemon really creeps me out.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Do I win yet?


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:yay


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

I win


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Agonizing said:


> I win


Congrats.


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

opcorn


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

:time. :time. :time. :time


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Yep, I win!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

I win.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

This is pointless, but here we go. YAY!


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

misspeachy said:


> This is pointless, but here we go. YAY!


No, not pointless if you want to win... I won!


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Agonizing said:


> :blank





Devdas said:


> :um


All these shy posters! I'm going for the win! :yes


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:blush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

I win


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

^not quite


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

In a Wonderland they lie,
Dreaming as the days go by,
Dreaming as the summers die,
Ever drifting down the stream,
Lingering in the golden gleam,
Life, what is it but a dream ?

- Lewis Carroll, _Through the Looking Glass_


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Notus said:


> ^not quite


You sure?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I curse the next poster to have more personality disorders than he/she already has.


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Same.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

“Worrying is carrying tomorrow's load with today's strength- carrying two days at once. It is moving into tomorrow ahead of time. Worrying doesn't empty tomorrow of its sorrow, it empties today of its strength.” 
― Corrie ten Boom


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

timidSeal said:


> "Worrying is carrying tomorrow's load with today's strength- carrying two days at once. It is moving into tomorrow ahead of time. Worrying doesn't empty tomorrow of its sorrow, it empties today of its strength."
> ― Corrie ten Boom


I had to read that damn book


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Timidseal,

Thank you for that quote  It brought a smile to my face, and I have been feeling so sad today.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Agonizing said:


> You sure?


Yes sir. :yes


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Notus said:


> Yes sir. :yes


:no


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Okay


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Agonizing said:


> Okay


You should congratulate me on my win!


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Notus said:


> You should congratulate me on my win!


Congratulations! :clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

You lose.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

:evil


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

:evil


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

The fug, people stealing my damn prize


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Must win


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> Timidseal,
> 
> Thank you for that quote  It brought a smile to my face, and I have been feeling so sad today.


You're welcome


----------



## yummynoodles (Apr 23, 2013)

congrats u all


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

First time in my life i have won something! :banana


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

: )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time for a shower and bed.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

:afr


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Re-enchant the world.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Ready ?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Almost an hour since I posted "Ready ?" and no one showed up. Is everyone hiding just because I showed up ?


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Monsieur Winterwalk I was busy responding to a ****ing moron in a thread that you know what I'm talking about, lemme post something though.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Notus said:


> Monsieur Winterwalk I was busy responding to a ****ing moron in a thread that you know what I'm talking about, lemme post something though.


Thanks for replying in that thread. It´s not good for my blood-pressure to get into those kind of arguments. And thanks for showing up here, it was getting lonely


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:time


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Time to go to bed. Tomorrow will be another day of winning.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

665. Is it a winner ?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I refuse to lose.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> I refuse to lose.


First time I quote myself.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> I refuse to lose.


Second time I quote myself. Will this turn out to be a habit for me ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Devdas said:


> :afr


:lol - You have an interesting avatar.


----------



## lucy33 (Jul 15, 2013)

wins what


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I have been miserable for two days, but now I am like the happiest dude on this planet. Life is great


----------



## lucy33 (Jul 15, 2013)

I want to win does this count as a post lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol - You have an interesting avatar.


Thanks


----------



## lucy33 (Jul 15, 2013)

lol I won't quit lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I can´t lose !


----------



## lucy33 (Jul 15, 2013)

nor can I


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Win.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide


----------



## lucy33 (Jul 15, 2013)

I am still going lol


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I've killed many a thread in my few years on this site but I can't seem to kill this one.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Game on !


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## lucy33 (Jul 15, 2013)

lol yes game on


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

With this pace I will reach the 700th in no time.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## lucy33 (Jul 15, 2013)

lol these are the most posts I have made on here lol


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Notus said:


> I've killed many a thread in my few years on this site but I can't seem to kill this one.


Glad to see you survived the thread we were in yesterday. But you are not winning this one


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

lucy33 said:


> lol these are the most posts I have made on here lol


 I seem to recall having made one or two posts here myself.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I wonder where Netherclaws and Timidseal are ?


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Winterwalk said:


> *Glad to see you survived the thread we were in yesterday*. But you are not winning this one


  hehe, not without a warning from a mod though! I don't even remember the name of that guy who I went psycho on last night :teeth, oh, don't think I'm going to let you win this!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Notus said:


> hehe, not without a warning from a mod though! I don't even remember the name of that guy who I went psycho on last night :teeth, oh, don't think I'm going to let you win this!


I wish I had stayed up longer to watch the end of it. Btw, I win !


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Seven minutes and no one is posting. I must be winning this !


----------



## lucy33 (Jul 15, 2013)

no i am back lol i will win


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

You won for 4 minutes.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok, six minutes, but you still lose.


----------



## lucy33 (Jul 15, 2013)

do i win again lol


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## lucy33 (Jul 15, 2013)

ok I tired now so last post


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks like I am Sunday´s first winner.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn opcorn opcorn


----------



## lucy33 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sundays last post do I win


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:no


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

New week. New Winner.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Monday. Winnerday.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice try :cig


----------



## SkyHighShy (Jul 9, 2013)

you guys should let me win this. I hardly ever win anything. :lol


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

WINNER, Winner, winner..............


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> I wonder where Netherclaws and Timidseal are ?


I'm back, was away on vacation. So... I win!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

timidSeal said:


> I'm back, was away on vacation. So... I win!


Good to see you again  Hope you had a great vacation. This thread is no vacation, though, it takes hard work to win. And it seems I am actually the winner now !


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> Huge number of posts in this thread.


First post I made in this thread. And third time I quote myself.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:yawn slow Monday is a good day to win


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

8)


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

Beep! I am a robot!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Did anyone notice I didn´t make a big deal out of reaching the 700th post ?


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

win


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> Did anyone notice I didn´t make a big deal out of reaching the 700th post ?


I'm thinking you have bigger things on your mind... Like 1000... Like winning!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

This thread dropped to page 2. Time for a bump.


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like I win


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:cup


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:cup :cig


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:cup


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

This is a thread of broken dreams.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

In the night we find a star.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Aim for the moon. If you miss, you may hit a star.


----------



## LolaEliot (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm the winner!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:cup


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

LolaEliot said:


> I'm the winner!


*I'm* the winner!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:cup


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I wonder how many times the words "win" and "winner" have been mentioned in this thread ?


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's a few more: WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN !!!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I Finn!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope nope :<


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

timidSeal said:


> Here's a few more: WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN !!!


I only need the last WIN, you can keep the others.


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> I only need the last WIN, you can keep the others.


Ok, here it is: WIN


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I want summer to end already...


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Don't worry, i heard that WINter is coming.
:cup


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Gwaenyc said:


> Don't worry, i heard that WINter is coming.


I am here now.


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

timidSeal said:


>


I am grabbing that trophy and running with it ! Try to catch me if you can !


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> Try to catch me if you can !


I'm running for the win!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ugh - it's Friday and a nice day. This afternoon can't move fast enough!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:agree


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Ah, the joys of winning.................


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Last


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Post


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Wins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Win


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

768th post. All of them have been of the highest quality. I think........


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

This thread is like life, sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## ThrowAwayMRE (Jul 27, 2013)

*wanders onto the track*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Have I won yet?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

777


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Winnipeg!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

780th. Rainy day post.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Winchester.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I am a winner.


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

:squeeze


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:cig


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

BOOM!!!!! :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

This thread is offensive. Mods, close it right now.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

"Anxiety's like a rocking chair. It gives you something to do, but it doesn't get you very far." ― Jodi Picoult, _ Sing You Home

_So, I win.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

This day I win !


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

So did I win?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Sure.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

blah blah blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello, i am The Last Post.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

And here it is, the 800th post. Once I thought I would never make it past 100. I wonder what comes next........................


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

This has to be one of the most pointless threads ever. Mods lock it up!


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> This has to be one of the most pointless threads ever. Mods lock it up!


This thread is VIT, Very Important Thread! :cup


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Winning is sweet!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

netherclaws said:


>


WOT! :lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Topeka


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

​


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Next poster is a male gigolo.


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

^okay, I win!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Male gigolo? On SAS? :lol


----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh, a male gigolo you say? Wait, which one? Hopefully a dancer or escort, hehehe...
Last.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Richard Gere wins!


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

^ :no

_*I*_ win. Period.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Bored1993 (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm not quite sure how to go about making friends on this website. Am I the only one? :um


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> I'm not quite sure how to go about making friends on this website. Am I the only one? :um


No, you're not. But I win.


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

*cough cough* (whispers) *I WIN*


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

A winning streak


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

nope


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Sad Larry said:


> *cough cough* (whispers) *I WIN*


(shouts) I can't hear you!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Now where is my money?


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

It's mine, cuz I win!


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> And here it is, the 800th post. Once I thought I would never make it past 100. I wonder what comes next........................


next, you lose :haha


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

Look whos talking


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

^I know, I hate losing, so I just _have to_ win


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

The.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Last Post.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Gwaenyc said:


> Last Post.


Wins.


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

Exactly


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Sad Larry said:


> Exactly


What I was telling ya.


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok, you win. ohhhhh...


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Why does this keep happening!?


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

I dont know


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:doh


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

If someone doesn't post in the next 5 minutes, I WIN! :troll


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

You dont make the rules, the rules make you.


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't follow rules. I win.


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

You dont win. You lose.


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

hahahaha, that's what you think... win


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

Thats what I KNOW.


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

It's all a dream, someone else is gonna win


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

And that will be...


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yay


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

wat


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

This thread started back in 2008... JUMPIN JESUS ON A POGO STICK D:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello ?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> Hello ?


Hello ? (It´s so quiet here there is an echo..............)


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> Hello ? (It´s so quiet here there is an echo..............)


_Hello ? _


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

Marcoooo


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

poloooo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

nope


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Just logged in. And already a winner. How does it feel ?:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

haha losers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

......


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

The cream with always rise to the top...sigh.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Keep dreaming :<


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

*keeps dreaming*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm a winner 

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## leftnips (Aug 8, 2013)

Thread of win?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

This is a post.


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Hummingbird visited the pink flowers and then perched at the seed feeder checking out the hole. No nectar there, so he flew off. Thanks for visiting! (Little guy knows where the winner is - ME!)


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

sup


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

nuttin'


----------



## hawker (Aug 9, 2013)

Win


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

^ you win! congrats


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

yea, congrats


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

:tiptoe *stealing the win*


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> :tiptoe *stealing the win*


Hm... you have a nice bike.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> This is a post.


So is this.


----------



## Clockwork Vagabond (Jul 19, 2013)

I wish to claim the grand prize of nothing.


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> So is this.


Hi, Winterwalk!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

^^ that's a mighty fine trophy you won there


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

timidSeal said:


> Hi, Winterwalk!


Hi, good to see that you are still here


----------



## keyth (Aug 10, 2013)

last post


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

last post


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

huh?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

There is no stopping me ! I am winning !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

I puked on my spaghetti today


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

Ha ha suckers!!! I won!


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

tilo brown eyes said:


> Ha ha suckers!!! I won!


Yes you did :idea


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Ha Now i'm in tha leaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Mad crandle


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

whatevs


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

meh


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

No, "me", as in ME WINS!!!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Winner!


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok, you win this time. But now, I win!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

I win again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

What is this winning/in the lead thing actually for?


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

tilo brown eyes said:


> What is this winning/in the lead thing actually for?


It's for whatever it means to you  but, I hate to tell you, I win

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

And now it looks like I win!


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

you're right! you did win!


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Just one more visit to my profile and I have 300. Not that I´m counting..................


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm never gonna win...


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm not sure that anyone will ever win this.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm not hereeeeeeee. this isn't happeninggggggg.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

This is what i have been doing for the last week.






Win, she said. 
"Win, win...the Internet!"


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

another one bites the dust..:roll


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Heading to bed, but before that one more win.






I did it! :cry


----------



## Prison break (Dec 4, 2012)

What if I google cheats can I still win


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Ugh! Would everyone just let me win, please?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

:no


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

So... Did I win?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:no


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Summer is slowly coming to an end. Is it OK if we skip autumn, winter and spring and go straight to another summer ?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Whaaat, you don't like winter?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

Honestly, I hate summer. Spring is the best.


----------



## alkeith (Aug 14, 2013)

Summer's too hot and winter's too cold


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Winter rules! I remember when back in -99 it was like -40-45C in January, mwahahahaha, that was cool, literally!


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

yes, let's skip fall and winter and spring


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Geez, you're a harp seal, you're supposed to love winter and snow and ice and penguins and polar bears!!! :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Prison break (Dec 4, 2012)

.


----------



## Prison break (Dec 4, 2012)

I won yes oh yeah!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Are there still page problems on this site?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Vegetables


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Bacon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Who won?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

evo said:


> :tiptoe


stop him!!! He's getting away!!!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Won:


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

timidSeal said:


> Who won?


Bacon was in the lead for a while, but now Vegetables is making a strong comeback !


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

....Untill I came onto the scene. But I do love me veggies.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

What does wolf meat taste like, i've always wondered that.


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

vegetables


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Granny wins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Scary Granny!







I might need to let her win!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

How does Granny taste?:idea


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Like Grannberries...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Passing through and winning. Oh, I'm such a winner!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

yay! you're a winner!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I feel like having a fake birthday today. Happy fake birthday to me ! If you are having one too, happy fake birthday to you too !


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

:hb yay!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

One.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ho ahh **** reap dogs on a stick


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Everyone should have fake birthdays every day !!!!!:boogie


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Today just doesn't feel like a birthday, maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

i just want love *sigh*


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Memememe said:


> i just want love *sigh*


Here, have some cookies instead!









And I'm the Winner!


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll take the cookies if Memememe doesn't want em!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Gwaenyc said:


> Here, have some cookies instead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha! awww thats sooo sweet.  thank you and they look sooo delicious ! 
well considering you gave me some,... would you like to share?


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

Those cookies look sooo good.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Gwaenyc said:


> Here, have some cookies instead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












HAND OVER THE COOKIES BECAUSE I AM THE NEW WINNER:clap


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:boogie



Memememe said:


> haha! awww thats sooo sweet.  thank you and they look sooo delicious !
> well considering you gave me some,... would you like to share?


Sure :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

:banana


----------



## Natey (Sep 16, 2011)

I win..... eh probs not.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

lool u can take my soul . im keeping the cookies 



wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> HAND OVER THE COOKIES BECAUSE I AM THE NEW WINNER:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:time


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Aloysius would've been pleased with this thread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

hey you! get off of my cloud!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Starting the week off the right way- with a _*WIN*_!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

one two, one two, left right left.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

rdaonm psot


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

^you need a bandaid


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


>


You win simply because of that.

Nope, kidding. I will always be the winner, but you came close.


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Anonymous Loner said:


> Nope, kidding. I will always be the winner, but you came close.











That's only an illusion..... I AM THE WINNER !!!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i'm the scary thing, the rest of you are Ed,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

hmmm


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

I am the true winner.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

last

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

nope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

And the day came when the risk to remain tight in a bud was more painful than the risk it took to blossom. - Anaïs Nin

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


> :lol


:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

So quiet around here. I am the winner!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

sshhhhhh :tiptoe:


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

morning all!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Cowabunga!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

w.i.n.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Cthulhu wins.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

W i n n e r


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

Kkarrrrrateeeeeee chhhhhooppp!

I win!


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Just passin through

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

have nice day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

.
..
...
....
.....
......
.......
........


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

hwuhahaa


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Mwahuhaahihihee


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

sdfdsdfgfdsdfghgfdsdfghg hahahahahahahaha


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm the winner! For a few minutes maybe


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

???


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

¿¿¿


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

huehuehue : >


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

nine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

nein


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nain (I wish I did...*sigh*).


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

nyan


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

hmpf, it's all greek to me. but who cares, i win anyways!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

tehehe


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

winning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

poop


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

smells


----------



## SymphonicLove (Aug 7, 2013)

Bang Bang.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I won :<


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

It's not whether you win or lose, it's how you play the game. Ok, whatever. I win!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## maryana (Sep 8, 2013)

Everyone out.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

^that includes you 

i win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

ebb and flow only one constant here.


----------



## maryana (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess you'd better ebb and flow on out of here then


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

maybe later :b


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm not leaving. I win.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

huehueheueheueee : < *twerk


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Kekai said:


> I like that popcorn guy!


popcorn and m&m's - good stuff

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

in your dreams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

99 bottles of beer on the wall, 99 bottles of beer. Take one down and pass it around, 98 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

It's Saturday night and I'm sober as ****. Must be careful when outside having a cigarette, in Finland you can get arrested for not being drunk enough. :teeth

edit, Also, win!


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

losers, all of you


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time to run the streets


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Sad Larry said:


> losers, all of you


why, yes I am a loser, but I win!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i'm picking my nose right now. only winners pick their nose.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

*strips* mhm xD


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I win?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

fourscore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

and seven years ago.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Seven years ago...I didn't win as much as I do now!


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

I've won!

Game over guys, sorry! :banana


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Huahuahauahaa : < *strips


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

*Wins while no one's looking*


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

^ I saw that. Don't try it again! :twak


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

icu der


----------



## maryana (Sep 8, 2013)

Now you can join him in the losers' circle


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

it goes up and...


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Hope nones looking


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I see you there...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Point Moot, NN


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## TheAceInTheHole (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

kid bizkit


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

teheheee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

vudloc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

do a barrel roll!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Tehehe


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

oh.


----------



## Fonts (Sep 15, 2013)

hmm.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

ah!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

*pushes you all aside
: <


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Lemon.


----------



## SymphonicLove (Aug 7, 2013)

I like pizza. Everybody likes pizza.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i can't eat π


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh well, I will just have to mow my yard tomorrow.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

♠


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's tomorrow - I still might have to mow it. Good exercise....then I have to run.,


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ha


----------



## Time Traveler (Sep 11, 2013)

Winner


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

lies


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I i .I


----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i'm the flying dutchman


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I love whip cweam


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i have two elbows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Me :<


----------



## Stoneface (Aug 9, 2011)

I win


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

No you didn't i did.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i welcome all new comers because in the end i know i will win.:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Snow76 (Oct 22, 2013)

Friday afternoon win!!!


----------



## Stoneface (Aug 9, 2011)

Tokztero said:


> No you didn't i did.


Here is another try


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Haha back again.


----------



## Stoneface (Aug 9, 2011)

I win


----------



## Stoneface (Aug 9, 2011)

I win


----------



## Stoneface (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh, forgot to mention, I win, big time


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Grrrrrr.

^And yes, you do.


----------



## Stoneface (Aug 9, 2011)

CHECK THIS OUT:

Winning streak

End of story


----------



## Stoneface (Aug 9, 2011)

Not really

This is just the beginniing............


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

This is the end. Thanks for participating.


----------



## Stoneface (Aug 9, 2011)

You are a traveller in time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## PandaPurrp (Jan 30, 2013)

I won...send my trophy to the crib.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh yes i did


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

It's not over


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

hey! i'll have none of that here mr fancy pants!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ha!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

who's winning?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

timidSeal said:


> who's winning?


 ^ ..I believe you are....oh wait now I am...:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm back from the grave.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i'm cowboy dan back from the wild west.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Huahua


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

alaska


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Viuxes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

* slaps


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

Never won anything


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

...bacon, the winner is always bacon.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

#.


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

scrambled eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

wen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

opcornopcorn


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Aww :3


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:cig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:cig


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

:troll


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

:troll:hb


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## fizamalik (Oct 31, 2013)

TorLin said:


> how do you play this game ?


I have don't playing this game. And you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Bwuahaha


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nunuc said:


>


That's a picture of me in a good mood, you wouldn't wanna see me when I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Boomshakalaks


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Victory will be mine!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:cup


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh plzzz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i am from the future and i have seen what the first post in this thread was.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I'm going to win this thread. Just before the apocalypse happens while you are all heading for your bunkers or having sex at the end of the world I will be on here posting on this thread. Now I just need to find a way to set off an apocalypse.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

... or perhaps if the thread gets out of hand and there are arguments and has to get locked. i think women are all sour and all they are good for is doing the dishes.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Viimeinen postaus.


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

Last as usual


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No.


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

Of course


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Oh


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

Blah blah


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

typemismatch said:


> ... or perhaps if the thread gets out of hand and there are arguments and has to get locked. i think women are all sour and all they are good for is doing the dishes.


All men are good for is paying my bills and eating the box out


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

NicoShy said:


> All men are good for is paying my bills and eating the box out


Why you evil cow. Mods! This is getting out of hand, better close this thread.


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

typemismatch said:


> Why you evil cow. Mods! This is getting out of hand, better close this thread.


I love being a cow full of milk  38f milks


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Mmm...milk :b


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I thought I won this some time ago?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

nope


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No and no.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Someone please close this thread. It's been too long. Start a new one.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

this is the song that never ends...


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

no
onon
ononon
onononon
ononononon


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> Someone please close this thread. It's been too long. Start a new one.


Thought you were going to get the last post didn't ya? Ha..


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

If you were floating down a river on a log and saw a fish beating up a grizzly bear, what would you do??


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

bwuagagaggagagaaa : <


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## XSamX (Aug 31, 2012)

Woooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I am the moodyrator. Please stop posting in to this thread or I will laugh at you. That's all.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

:drunk:argue


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:drunk oke :argue :duel :dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:cup


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

this is the last post therefore I win.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Indeed.


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

laugh at me moodyrator. 

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

* slap slap*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

You lose, me win! HAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

This thread should be closed. NOW!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ohh plzzzz


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

panic at the arcade!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks like we're out of pop corn, Toadie's eaten it all.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Share the popcorn!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oporn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

* slap* 👻


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Neo's locking all the megathreads! This is my chance to win... Unless mod posts count. Otherwise it's a fruitless battle.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope Nope


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

toasting in epic bread


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

HA!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I miss you Justin. (the OP)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rock Around the Clock, I think he means to put a clock on the ground and then place rocks around it.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Whattevvzz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, so I have Spongebob Squarepants boxer-shorts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Boooo


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Just for Toadie....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ha!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yay, finally I got some popcorn too. :yay

opcorn........:blank........uke


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

♪ _Heard your boyfriend was away this weekend. Wanna meet at my place? _


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't have a boyfriend, I don't even have a girlfriend. I only have me, myself and I, we all hangout together at home.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

pazuzu


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Pleasure doing business with you sir, we'll call you if we need you sir, which maybe never.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh pplleeeaaassseeeeeeee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

=]


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Pllleeassee


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Why u killed the radio star!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Cuz i can :3


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Prof Oak: me Eevee: everyone else in this thread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Raphael200 said:


> Why u killed the radio star!


I didn't, video did. Blame it on video I say.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey TL!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

The potato has left the building and taken Elvis with it.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Whatteevs


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

That's a paddlin.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Still whatevzzz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Elijof (Nov 12, 2013)

On another forum, I simply decided to crack my modding knuckles and lock this thread after posting. Ah, good times. Can't actually do that here.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Now this is not the end. It is not even the beginning to the end. But it is, perhaps, the end of the beginning.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Pfft


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Eatin popcorn while sayin Ha, that's a paddlin.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't even


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Never


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes...oh wait...nope


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Colhad75 said:


> Ok, so I have Spongebob Squarepants boxer-shorts.


SpongeBob's Down Under


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

CharmedOne said:


> SpongeBob's Down Under


Actually you're right, although I can't reveal too much about his location as he's in a rather awkward position. Down Under sounds about right though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tokztero said:


>


Now add a meow that echoes, and this is cuh-reepy :lol :troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm back ha can't get rid of me


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Back, my names Front.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Not trying to win this thread...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

The next person will win


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Sure.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

10-4 big buddy, snakes alive looks like we got us a convoy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Me! Haha!


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Winner, winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Me me me me me!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

:drunk


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

*farts around the perimeter of thread*


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:cig


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Boo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

hahahahaha i can't believe you spent 1000 pages on this.....

i won btw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I win, I always do.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Damn, twice in a row! :cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

:evil :evil 

:evil  :evil 

:evil :evil


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

It's not over


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep :twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope :3


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nunuc is back, losers! :boogie


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Welcome to the jungle sweet child of mine.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Colhad75 said:


> Welcome to the jungle sweet child of mine.


Thanks. Don't cry when you take me down to Paradise City in the November rain.


----------



## crazyj77 (Nov 30, 2013)

:boogieWhoop whoop!!


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

:duel i have feeling this will go on forever lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Thanks. Don't cry when you take me down to Paradise City in the November rain.


Back Off Witch or Get in the Ring. You Ain't the First, once I beat a Dead Horse to a Coma. Nucler's Revenge is a Prostitute and my daddy, DaddyColhaddy is SOOO seventy-Fine.

PS.
You can be my mommy if you want, CharmedOne. Or my stepfather...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> Back Off Witch or Get in the Ring. You Ain't the First, once I beat a Dead Horse to a Coma. Nucler's Revenge is a Prostitute and my daddy, DaddyColhaddy is SOOO seventy-Fine.
> 
> PS.
> You can be my mommy if you want, CharmedOne. Or my stepfather...


Oh My God!!! Have you been dancing with Mr. Brownstone??? Cuz I don't get your Double Talkin' Jive! I mean, I'mma try to have Patience with you, but I've got no Sympathy for the Devil and it seems like you're Out Ta Get Me. You know, I'm One in a Million and You Could Be Mine, but you'd best get on that Nighttrain to Madagascar, cuz I no longer wanna Think About You and your Bad Obsession. From now on, we are Estranged cuz I don't need your Civil War!

PS.
You Can't Put Your Arms Around a Memory.
Don't Cry.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ohh ooh oohh


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Erode down the street on a horse and Efell off and hit is head on da road. Ewas really sore after that.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Colhad75 said:


> Erode down the street on a horse and Efell off and hit is head on da road. Ewas really sore after that.


Mairzy doats and dozy doats and liddle lamzy divey. A kiddley divey too, wouldn't you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

" I am alpha and omega, the beginning and the end"....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

..


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

This is the song that never ends. It just goes on and on my friends. Some people started singing it not knowing what it was, And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that never ends. It just goes on and on my friends. Some people started singing it not knowing what it was, And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that never ends. It just goes on and on my friends. Some people started singing it not knowing what it was, And they'll continue singing it forever just because...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

This is the end. Beautiful friend. This is the end. My only friend, the end. 

Of our elaborate plans, the end. Of everything that stands, the end. No safety or surprise, the end. I'll never look into your eyes...again.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I won one of these threads a long time ago in a far away land. >.> <.<


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Open a can of whoop-*** on ya.

the stars represant a (__I__) ok folks.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Colhad75 said:


> Open a can of whoop-*** on ya.
> 
> the stars represant a (__I__) ok folks.


Thanks for clearing up the confusion. I was so dreading your opening a can of whooping cough. Especially now during cold and flu season.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I didn't think *** would be censored out, wouldn't really consider it offensive. They use it all the time on the Simpsons. Supposidly a kids show.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Hans Assmann (Wiki Article) protests! :mum


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Sexys back :3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Noppeeee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Goodluck :3 * twerk*


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:cup


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Still no :3


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I have milk, want some? :kma


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Considering how tired I really am, I am awake and alert with only one cup of coffee.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I have to take a ****ing dump -_-


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nunuc said:


> I have milk, want some? :kma


no ._.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Loveless said:


> I have to take a ****ing dump -_-


Don't strain too hard. Holding it is bad, too. It can make you GASsy :lol.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

still no ._.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Don't strain too hard. Holding it is bad, too. It can make you GASsy :lol.


Well now I know why I've been feeling like being full of **** lately. Shouldn't probably try everything that someone recommends on the internet. Stupid NoCrap...:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nunuc said:


> Well now I know why I've been feeling like being full of **** lately. Shouldn't probably try everything that someone recommends on the internet. Stupid NoCrap...:mum


You mean there is a product to keep you from going poo called NoCrap?!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Give me your popcorn or I will take it Toad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never!

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:haha


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Keep dreaming children :3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mmmm (Nov 3, 2013)

:b


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

bacon strips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Last post(er) gets eaten by Toad Licker!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Then I'll let someone else win in two days. o.0


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Aww how cute :3


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Fluffy bunnies.

I win,iwiniwiniwin,and U all lose :b


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

^ awesome avatar.

oh, and i win this thread. its mine.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

allornothing said:


> oh, and i win this thread. its mine.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmm.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Bed wins :yawn


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Loveless said:


> Give me your popcorn or I will take it Toad.





Toad Licker said:


> Never!


You boys duke it out.

*takes popcorn*

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ :duck

opcorn


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

I see trees of green.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

...thread closes soon...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Rubber baby buggy bumpers, rubber baby buggy bumpers, rubber baby buggy bumpers, rubber baby buggy bumpers, rubber baby buggy bumpers, rubber baby buggy bumpers, rubber baby buggy bumpers, rubber baby buggy bumpers, rubber baby buggy bumpers


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

yo


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers. A peck of pickled peppers Peter Piper picked. If Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers, Where are the pickled peppers that Peter Piper picked? Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers. A peck of pickled peppers Peter Piper picked. If Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers, Where are the pickled peppers that Peter Piper picked? Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers. A peck of pickled peppers Peter Piper picked. If Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers, Where are the pickled peppers that Peter Piper picked?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rubba dub dub, three men in a tub......


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

*steals some popcorn from Toad Licker*
Sorry, it's an emergency!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I split a sheet, A sheet I split, And on the splitted sheet, I sit. I split a sheet, A sheet I split, And on the splitted sheet, I sit. I split a sheet, A sheet I split, And on the splitted sheet, I sit. I split a sheet, A sheet I split, And on the splitted sheet, I sit. I split a sheet, A sheet I split, And on the splitted sheet, I sit. I split a sheet, A sheet I split, And on the splitted sheet, I sit.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Ski bi di bi di do bap do Do bam do Bada bwi ba ba bada bo Baba ba da bo Bwi ba ba ba do


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

keep dreaming children ;3


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Keep dreaming grandpa! :banana


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> Ski bi di bi di do bap do Do bam do Bada bwi ba ba bada bo Baba ba da bo Bwi ba ba ba do


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

keep dreaming D : <


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I am not a fig plucker, nor a fig plucker's son, but I will sit here and pluck figs 'til the fig plucker's son comes. I am not a fig plucker, nor a fig plucker's son, but I will sit here and pluck figs 'til the fig plucker's son comes. I am not a fig plucker, nor a fig plucker's son, but I will sit here and pluck figs 'til the fig plucker's son comes. I am not a fig plucker, nor a fig plucker's son, but I will sit here and pluck figs 'til the fig plucker's son comes. I am not a fig plucker, nor a fig plucker's son, but I will sit here and pluck figs 'til the fig plucker's son comes. HA! Say THAT 5 times fast.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalliber said:


> keep dreaming D : <


He's just showing him where to wait for the bus.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Colhad75 said:


> He's just showing him where to wait for the bus.


He's so generous


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry Nunuc I will win


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nå.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ya


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nå! Noonoo wins.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I think that guy over there wins, he's the ninja.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

:mum thats what she said!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

That's what I said


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Right said Fred


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

......


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

CharmedOne said:


> Right said Fred


I'm too sexy for this shirt.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

So sexy it hurts

(That song's now gonna be stuck in my head for a while. Replacing "Chickity China the Chinese chicken, You have a drumstick and your brain stops tickin'..." Which was making me crave Chinese chicken salad anyway...)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Colhad75 said:


>


I see your "Fred" and raise you a "Wiggle."


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ohoho


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Hå hå hå...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Bwuahhaa


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

What, did you two look in the mirror?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nå hå hå!
NunuClaus wins.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Ha ha ha, ho ho ho, and a couple of tra la las


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I've never seen The Wizard of Oz and that is why I win.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry, I forgot to give back the popcorn that I stole the other day. Didn't get to eat them cuz the troll and his threads were removed too soon.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm back :<


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I can see your back.

edit. it's a werry nice back :wink


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

XD well I'm still here :<


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I see you.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm SO excited at stumbling across this thread, I'm going bananas! :banana:banana 
Last site I frequented BANNED it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Serephina said:


> I'm SO excited at stumbling across this thread, I'm going bananas! :banana:banana
> Last site I frequented BANNED it


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome to the thread, Serephina of Cornwall. Stay away from Toad Licker. That guy pops and eats you opcorn

edit. damn, too late...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ohoho i been got but I'm still alive 😜


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


My goodness! You must be _very_ overweight ...... all that popcorn you've eaten 



CharmedOne said:


>


Why does he keep saying ban-AN-as? Doesn't he know it's pronounced ban-ARN-as? 



Nunuc said:


> Welcome to the thread, Serephina of Cornwall. Stay away from Toad Licker. That guy pops and eats you opcorn
> 
> edit. damn, too late...


Thanks for the welcome ....... looks like I'm the winner! :boogie

Okay, I've only _just_ got the Cornwall/popcorn joke!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bananas, my buddy in the corner there would love to eat them.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I was in that weird part of the internet again.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have bananas in my freezer


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

This is really annoying (and I actually like the minions, but ergh...) Just warning ya... Good to play if you really wanna get on someone's nerves... There was a thirteen minute long one, too! :banana


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh children I'll never give up :<


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't like bananas.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Every party has a pooper, that's why we invited you.

(I don't like them much either, actually...)


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

So how much money do I win?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

You win 50 bananas but 40 of those must go to charity.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

* tapdances through thread *


----------



## WoodenFreeze (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Talking on the phone with the mortgage company today......flashbacks to three months ago :afr.


----------



## WoodenFreeze (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

The thread is mine. Good night...


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

She's mine!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not anymore, yo! :lol


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

:group group hug? *falls about laughing *


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ha!


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

'Ha!' yourself :b


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

SURPRISE!!! :boogie


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey you, talk to the hand.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

^ aww :<


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

We have a winner, ladies & gentleman!!!! :clap




(What do you mean 'who?'? ME, of course!)


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

no


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

I've won.. So much was sacrificed in my path to victory, but I did it. I won. Johnny. David. Charlie. Bob with the broken leg. This is for you.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

How is babby formed?


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

* adjusts ribbons on ballet shoes *


* tweaks tutu a smidgen *


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Winning, duh!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

We need to talk about your TPS reports.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeeeaaahhh...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Keep dreaming :<


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

lifelikeahole said:


> Winning, duh!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ha no


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I win or whatever.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i don't want to win, quick someone post so i'm not winning anymore!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

*sings* "Ah said, one for the money ...... two for the dough ...... three to get ready now GO CAT GO!!"


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

have a cigar one of these days in san tropez with seamus


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

hey, quit ruining my win!

im gonna state that this was indeed a playful statement in keeping with the thread jic that wasn't obvious


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Dear Santa,

Can I have the last post? Thank You.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

* slaps you all* :3 I'm back
Get it!? XD


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

what is the point of this


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

For me to win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Elad said:


> what is the point of this


What _*is *_the point of this? Where do we come from? What are we? Where are we going? Why are we here? Why did the chicken cross the road? Which came first, the chicken or the egg? How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? What is the meaning of life...man?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elad said:


> what is the point of this


He gets off track with his mad trotting skillz :lol.
The little guy is KEY-YOOT, though. I don't think he should be a pet, but that's just me :stu. Hmm....Coca-Cola could use him for a commercial or two.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

it just occurred to me if those bears are in or around the arctic circle wouldn't the coke be frozen solid or at least in a slushie like state?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Er ....... would you like me to throw a bucket of water over you?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

It's 2:24 am. Win.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Ive been waiting to get in for a while

Now seems right


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

So then there now. I has am now being the win of this all!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Can't touch this win!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I made gumbo!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Pfft


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nu uh girl friend * finger snaps


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

There is every chance that I will win this.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No you won't!


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes I will. :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

:dead


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

You can't beat a man when he's already won. Now go home and sulk in a corner.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

okay :rain


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

>.> that is not what i meant


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

Gotta catch em moar. Gotta catch em moar! POKEMAN


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Bucket Hat said:


> Gotta catch em moar. Gotta catch em moar! POKEMAN


oke


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


 I'm gonna charge if you're gonna treat my desperate struggle to win like entertainment.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Your father is back


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thread must win * gasp for air*


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

^ by me :<


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Lolliber.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

n00bnuc.

(heh.)


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i'm too sleepy to win so i'll let you win for now.


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, you were winning there for all of 30mns ........ :b


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

eye 1


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

eye 1?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I won -> eye one


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

What's the prize?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

the prize is the thread itself. if you win you get to take it home.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Eh idk...this thread is a bit smelly to take home.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

please don't remind me of the machine shop now. >.> im too busy winning


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Grumpy old man says get off my win.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Aw how cute


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

nope


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


> I won -> eye one


Noonooc so stoopid.
Noonooc win thread now?


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Nunuc no win


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hazy girl no win


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Noonooc win!
Close thread now, advil!


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

_I'm afraid I have bad news Mr. Hat._

What is it, doctor?

_Well.. from these results, it seems that you're suffering from a severe form of winning._

Oh god.. I-Is there a cure?

_No._


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ha no


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Not so fast ladies


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Forget it, grandpa.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Sooo ....... what's the prize for winning here?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Everyone else gets mad and hits you with their purse.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^ Ooohhh. Aaahhh.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I've been killing all the threads tonight, so maybe i'll kill this one!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I win!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Boring Loser said:


> I've been killing all the threads tonight, so maybe i'll kill this one!












Yeah, okay, I admit that was pretty bad.

:flush


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Good morning, losers. :hyper


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^ Never a good idea to *assume* anything... *coughs*


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Good morning CharmedOne how ya like dem apples :<


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^ Crisp and tart, with white wine and brie.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:< and a big taste of im winning


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

good morning moodyrator.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

This ends now!


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Hmm ....... you were nearly right.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:cup


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

^ i hope thats egg nog


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

*Win*rar.exe


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Lies all lies :<


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

toad now dont be rude pass that popcorn 

opcorn thankyou toad


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

WINNERS DON'T EAT POPCORN!!!!!! :b


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


> good morning moodyrator.


I saw this and figured it was meant for one of the mods, but it just occurred to me that it could've been intended for me (either that, or I have a narcissistic personality disorder...) So, if that's the case--a good afternoon to you!


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Every 10mns? ^ ^ You must be exhausted! (And too tired to win ...... obviously)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Serephina said:


> Every 10mns? ^ ^ You must be exhausted! (And too tired to win ...... obviously)


Heh, my life can be a rollercoaster, but when there are ups and downs, that means that there _*is *_some good.








Kalliber said:


> Good morning CharmedOne how ya like dem apples :<


I responded, but I was rude...I didn't return your "Good morning" and now it's too late in the day. So I'll just say...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


> Heh, my life can be a rollercoaster, but when there are ups and downs, that means that there _*is *_some good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xDDD 
: < Hello


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

CharmedOne said:


> I saw this and figured it was meant for one of the mods, but it just occurred to me that it could've been intended for me (either that, or I have a narcissistic personality disorder...) So, if that's the case--a good afternoon to you!


in a way it was meant for a "mod" officially know as the Moodyrator see below.

but good afternoon to you too!



Nunuc said:


> I am the moodyrator. Please stop posting in to this thread or I will laugh at you. That's all.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


> in a way it was meant for a "mod" officially know as the Moodyrator see below.
> 
> but good afternoon to you too!


Ah, well, that's more along the lines of what I figured previously. But then I realized Kalliber had wished me a good morning right above your post. And I really HAVE been moodier than usual (who am I kidding? I am always up and then down and back and forth...) But I do try to be courteous, so I decided better safe than sorry... And this gives me one more opportunity to win this thread, heh.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Not so fast...CharmesOne.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^ HA! I shall distract you with a Christmas wish posted to your wall!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

The Moodyrator's down with a cold. Stop winning or I shall sneeze at you. And bring me some ibuprofen, Advilistrator! That is all. 
:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

* twerk* 
I'm back


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^ cute avatar, hazy girl!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Just four "winners" after my last post yesterday, werry nice. The thread has been contaminated.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hehe


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> ^ cute avatar, hazy girl!


you too
:teeth


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't worry Moodyrator! i'm already sick so i can win.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

101010 :help :lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

(O.0)


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

I am the winner of the thread and I'm willing to negotiate.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Lies


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Mice.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Lice


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Winner Winner


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

I win right now at least

ill enjoy my 5min or less victory


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

:yay


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Aww how cute :<


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Moon Thief said:


> Winner Winner


Chicken Dinner.


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

Target acquired. Launching laser guided Thread Ending Missile.

Impact in.. 3.. 2.. 1..

...

Target neutralized. RTB.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Thread's closed by OP's request.



lol


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

well Triston quin doesnt agree^_^


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I win,I win I win I win,hehehe.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Ho, ho, ho!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No, no, no!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Luke, I am your Father Christmas.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Burn burn! XD


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

I got this.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Lies child


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

^cauliflower you remind me of that
edit : (your name )lol


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm grumpy cat :<


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

^ hazard grill. You remind me of that

edit* facepalm


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nunuc said:


>


Lmao xD
Still winning mr nunuc sir guy


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, like a collie flower.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

hazy girl said:


> well Triston quin doesnt agree^_^


Don't ever talk about Triston.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Woah! :eek


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Where's my prize!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ohh they never learn :<


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

And are doomed to repeat mistakes.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Hhaaxx!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:cup


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Tehehehe * cat twerk*


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> Tehehehe * cat twerk*


Ehh, that's just plain wrong.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

InDeathIsLife said:


> Ehh, that's just plain wrong.


:no


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Post


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

:tiptoe


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

:no:no:no:no


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Fus Ro Dah, ****ers!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ohh children...


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Indeed.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Mr. Sir nunuc guy i shall win 
* slap*


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

One win to rule them all, one win to find them, one win to bring them all, and in the darkness, bind them.

_Lord of the Wins_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


> it just occurred to me if those bears are in or around the arctic circle wouldn't the coke be frozen solid or at least in a slushie like state?


:lol


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

A red sun rises.. Wins have been spilled this night.

_- Legoloss, Lord of the Wins_


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

No.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

^hah thats my face when i cant open the jar of strawberry jam


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Tokztero said:


>


Lies :<


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

no wins here... go to another thread, go on, shoo.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope I'll be winner


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Nunuc said:


>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^ That's alotta fiber, Toad. By now, you probably need a long bathroom break... Take the newspaper...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^K, lol. 

opcorn


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

the win is all...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

lifelikeahole said:


> the win is all...


Think again.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm so wrong, it's right.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

not quite.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Back at ya


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Front at ya.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Back at, there can only be one of us


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Why so grumpy, cats?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Because 9 lives aren't enough to express all my disdain.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Your win is dead 
it's all in your head
now that it's just me I'll carry my win
-Project 86
That's a totally for real quote from them, totally written about me specifically.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Life's short. Carpe diem, babies.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Win?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

You just keep telling yourselves that...


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

'Eternal life'? Pffft!! Who wants eternal life? *wins*


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

As opposed to eternal suffering, and death, ill take the eternal life.
*actually wins*


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

All the day i win is the day i become immortal


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Stealin' the Toad's poppy corn for this

opcorn


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

speaking of thievery


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok go home :<


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

i was talkin to you


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

silly kids trix are for rabbits!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I won't be drunk until later on. :kma

opcorn


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

lifelikeahole said:


> i was talkin to you


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm gonna let you all think you can win! Then.. 
Bam!
I came in like a wrecking ball!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope mr. Nunuc sir guy


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Noppe


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

if anyone posts after me milley cirus will become the first global dictator.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I for one welcome our Milley Ci... Whait what?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

On a winner streak


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> On a winner streak


Yeah, well, so was this guy. And you see how that all turned out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Its obvious that the winner here is....me of course.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^Leaving Las Vegas?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


> ^Leaving Las Vegas?


and left like


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

leaving? no i'm winning!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> and left like


Let the bodies hit the floor


----------



## Kydee (Jan 2, 2014)

I hope I win


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

nope :<


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

...---..--.-..---..----...--...-...--...

(I just revealed the secret to the meaning of life, in Morse Code.)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> ...---..--.-..---..----...--...-...--...
> 
> (I just revealed the secret to the meaning of life, in Morse Code.)


and I was so impressed I had to comment to congratulate you....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Guitar hero is the most fun a forever a lone can have . . . besides winning this game.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm gonna win


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice hat, cat.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Indeed.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Outdeed.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

throughdeed


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Arounddeed.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

overdeed


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Underdeed.


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

The maker of this thread is a true genius.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Win?


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

There's a rumor that says the winner of this topic gets eternal life.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

It's not whether you win or lose, but how you play the game.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

there's a very simple way to win this game. get someone else to say something so horrid that the mods lock the thread.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Your mama wears combat boots.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

i don't think that was horrid enough. try again.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm the winner


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> I'm the wiener


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Aight


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Might


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Does Not Make Right


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Exactly! I mean just look at nascar. Those things have over 800hp and almost always turn left. 


(first person to miss the joke gets a cookie)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I got it, but still want a cookie.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

This thread is still going? cool, looks like I'm in the lead.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

^ Not anymore.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Where's my cookie?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

The cookie went home.

*burp*


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

lifelikeahole said:


> there's a very simple way to win this game. get someone else to say something so horrid that the mods lock the thread.


I love One Direction, but not as much as Justin Bieber!    Btw, it's a shame Nelson Mandela died, he was a great actor (especially when he was playing God). Also, Minecraft has ugly graphics.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^Men suck!
Women suck!
People suck!
People who need people suck!
People who don't need people suck!
People who suck other people suck! 
Ugly people suck the most!
No, attractive people suck longer and harder!
Alphas suck!
Betas suck!
Sucks to be you!
Sucks more to be me!
Virgins suck! 
Non-virgins suck!
Fapping sucks!
No-fap sucks!
Feminists suck! 
Misogynists suck!
Circumcised guys suck!
No, it's the uncut guys who do!
Bald people suck!
Hairy people suck!
Short people suck!
Tall people suck!
I suck!
You suck!
Everybody suck-sucks!
With a suck- suck here and a suck-suck there...
Conservatives suck!
Liberals suck!
Religious people suck!
Atheists suck!
Homosexuals suck!
Homophobes suck!
I'm offended by the word suck!
I'm offended by the idea of sucking!
If there's no sucking of any kind going on in my life, I'm gonna create a thread about it and insist there should be no sucking for anyone! Ever.

(I think I may actually win now! Heh.)


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

nope the mod wins by saying "thread closed: conflicts"


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

*CURSES! Evil plan foiled. *


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

That's what i said when I heard your mom was pregnant.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^Are you my Daddy?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Who's your daddy?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

wait. no. what's a daddy? o.0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

curses


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> ^ Not anymore.


Oh oh oh&#8230;.gotcha :yes


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm calling mythbusters to see if there really is a way to win this game


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope I'm yall bby daddeh


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

*burp*


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

▉☄▧☴☢☻☼☾♒♛♫♥♞♿░◚▪▫╳▓◥▣▬╬┻↯↺⇪∏∑∀∅∎∜∰∴≅≾∁∄⇢⇙⇈⇄⊋≎∞℉℁Ω℠℡Ⅷↂↈ∘∠∓חנקװתרպՃԽ0xԈֲֻ֟׆׃ЯRъИNъѬЮФДѼ҂ъͻc9˽ˮณຮຳມຟໃ?ໞ➐✈⋀⋃⋰≛•⁇⁰₪₯₧₴₱₭₵€$₳₰₫₦₡₢ℱ⅚&#65832;◄▲►▼◖◗●◤◥◣◢◠z#☆☉☹♀♂♪♦♨!;FF 00 00 FF FF.☗☰♁♆♃♅☿███████████████#██████████0x00000000e...∞


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

nope nope :<


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_I win._


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

lol that's funny.


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

You're funny too


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

only on fridays


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Roadhouse!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

the movie?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Roadhouse...:tiptoe


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

*win*


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_:tiptoe
:tiptoe
:tiptoe
:tiptoe
:tiptoe
:tiptoe
:tiptoe
:tiptoe
:tiptoe
:tiptoe_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

< Winner..


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

Shut up. I win. /endthread.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

mmm...yeah. more beer, please.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<Still the winner


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

sad vlad said:


>


I really liked this. And I guess I needed to see it today as I'm in completely sad mode. So thanks for posting it in here. Even though you didn't win with it. :b


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh, did I win?


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

sad vlad said:


>


This guy is great! I never heard of him before. What he said was so true.

Oh, and I win :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry to crush your dreams


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Christmas is over, Cat.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

You guys have lost me with all the Roadhouse references, but that doesn't mean I won't go ahead and glom onto it, heh.

Cuz I like John Lee Hooker.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_..._


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

CharmedOne said:


> You guys have lost me with all the Roadhouse references, but that doesn't mean I won't go ahead and glom onto it, heh.
> 
> Cuz I like John Lee Hooker.


I love John Lee Hooker too, but I _don't _like him being pushed into a secondary position by The _Doors_! White boys can't sing the Blues(well, apart from Bill Medley).

So, basically, I win


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Next person to post will have the William Hung rendition of She Bang stuck in their head for at least an hour.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<Winner


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_..._


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_..._


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Christmas is never over child


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Winning is all about speed, endurance, and being lifelikeahole.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> Christmas is never over child


I like the way you think.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

◠◡◠


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

nope :3


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_yope ^^_


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

soap on a rope


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_dope_


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

nope


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_nope_


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Look, I'm a cat!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_..._


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

Charga chooga


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


>


Diarreah must explain that face


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^Hairballs are a little rough on the digestive system.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> *CURSES! Evil plan foiled. *


your rant about sucking made me smile, but it must suck to not suck in a world that sucks...:teeth


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

blue2 said:


> your rant about sucking made me smile, but it must suck to not suck in a world that sucks...:teeth


Heh.

Actually, I included myself in the mass suckage. :yes


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

o.0 . . . i suddenly posses a deep and irrational fear of kittens.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

"Life is just a bowl of kittens"


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^You take a bite of one and if you don't like it, put it back in the bowl and pick another.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I will never leave the kitchen of the first person to post after me.


----------



## Dan the metalhead (Jan 7, 2014)

I win :3


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

No but you are stuck with me eating all of your food, forever.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

:blah

Just bored...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Aww what sweet dreams :3


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

That is NOT a winner's hairline you've got there :no


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_BJKHBSLIFJHEWIGFYHBNXLKOXHUAIWEFBHcndsaiufvgbkuyaB CKJSanCewkyfgwEIOJOFlv Qoilwe8i723yr981UE;PO2eorliuwehabgVNSDF BwqhjfgqliwaefgWEGIKEARHG08WYRI8eup129ifjks VDBVnPOKF;PQW8YFD8iqyvfdjQWdb<alsjvpASJGLHOE;EPJHgwkfvsaVDksancv>:nka sdnoWLJFGqaé[0s;agfyqwVDBnfv.sa;rmkgbns;hw;zipesogmnb sabdzp;ifhW9RI9FQ40[EROT9U0823WQ79EFTVwqjhASfQ['WARFIUwleoisaklxcv zfdbvOCHDOSUINGERKJGNVOLajSSjdLOfuewhlrowrut-at90w4jpoer;snb sz;_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Victory is on my side,everyone else give up..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_?? x???c??????
???? w? ??? ??
??? ?? ??????

?y?? ???z???
?? ?????????_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

:duel HEY!! LOOK AT ME WINNING!!!!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_..._


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice try children


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

*hops* *skips* *jumps* *wins* :b


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^ *slips* *trips* *stumbles* *falls* *oopsy* *loses* :b


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Run, children, RUN FOR YOUR PUNY GUITARS, RUN!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

pft


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

The purple shirted eye stabber will haunt the next poster for 3 years.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

good.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I knew you'd like it


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_I win.
/thread_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

my precious is coming with me


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

You thought. :lol


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

i will win. it's only a matter of time before your mind, your struggle, your very breath fall before the weight of my dominance.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_^ lol_


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Forfeit now and save yourselves the crushing humiliation.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_//////////////////_


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

[SPOILER=I win]







[/SPOILER]


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_You lose._


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Killed the spiders.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


>


That'll be after i win


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

........ or possibly not


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The Pale Blue Dot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<Wins


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Nope


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<Still the winner


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No sir


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<Wins..and yes.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

The madam wins.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,I'm still the winner


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

The madam is still winning.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Pfffthh you all are loose!


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah right xP


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Kalliber will always win:3


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

the next poster shall have to watch me pick my nose for over an hour.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

ya nasty


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

....you really are hazy if you volunteered for that


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

talking to the person who is going to make people watch him pick his nose :no


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I'll make people watch him, but I sure ain't watching it...

Get a tissue, dude, a tissue...


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

if you aren't willing to do what it takes to win, you aren't worthy of the race.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

>.> i'm ashamed of your consistency


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Poop.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

opcorn im hungry now


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Tralalaaaa


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

.......... :time ........ keeps on winning ......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Awwww


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey, hey, hey--let's not resort to violence. It's only a game!

:twak


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

:duel


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry your winning streak wasn't very long ....... that's life though, eh? Better luck next time.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


> :duel


En garde!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^Toad, Have you ever chipped a tooth on one of those hard little kernels? Just wondering...cuz the odds are really against you...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Nope my bags of popcorn are hard kernel free. 

opcorn


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Frank: The dog did his business an hour ago and he's still walking around.
Other dude: I had a dog like that once.
Frank: No, they're spies.
Od: the dog works for the cia?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Bam! * slaps you all* I'm still gonna win D:<


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winner..


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Win.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I win.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

No you didn't.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I do now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_You lose._


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I am fluffy, destroyer of threads!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

lifelikeahole said:


> I am fluffy, destroyer of threads!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<Winner..


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_^Loser.._


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Boo


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

RIP Aloysius, you will always be remembered. True winner of this thread.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


>


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

CharmedOne said:


>


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


>












(I gotta admit. That one ^ disturbs me... :um)


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

CharmedOne said:


> (I gotta admit. That one ^ disturbs me... :um)











you win


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Still the winner..


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


> you win


MUAHAHAHA! Then my plan has worked!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Still the winner..


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^ Not


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

sheep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


> you win


Hey, where'd he go?...

I keep looking for him, but he appears missing...


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

CharmedOne said:


> Hey, where'd he go?...
> 
> I keep looking for him, but he appears missing...


:lol


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


> :lol


Beware the aggressive fowl.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> MUAHAHAHA! Then my plan has worked!


not quite........


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^Awesome. Truly one of the weirdest gifs I've ever seen.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

next poster has to cuddle with the one after them. good luck, gang.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Hahaha! I've officially killed the thread and I WIN!!! What do I win? Cash? Prizes? Cash AND prizes? A mirrorball trophy? Bring on dem prizes!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Chillrenn please, i might have gone, but I'm back. Your biggest competition :<


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Ha, Murphy's Law. The last thing that Alaskan Husky woulda wanted to cuddle with woulda been a cat. :b


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll be taking that. Thank You.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

the next poster has to chew on my moldy socks.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Winning like a boss 8)


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

chilllrendren


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

who lives in a pineapple under the sea? the next poster, that's who!


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

good.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

-.- no fun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

It's snowing :0


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Pfffttt >_> 
<_<


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I hereby colonise this thread in the name of the british empire!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Uncle Sam wants you to know that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Reindeer says "Feck off, uncle!"










Mmm, reindeer...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^ That looks like it might taste good with Toad Licker's popcorn.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

>.>


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

* rude word * How do you post a picture here?


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I have found your secrets. I know where the bodies are buried. Do not, post or I will spill.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Aww :3 
I'll still win, spill if you must


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Serephina said:


>














lifelikeahole said:


> I have found your secrets. I know where the bodies are buried. Do not, post or I will spill.


I have a message from da boss. He sez blabbermouths don't live long.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Kalliber said:


> It's snowing :0


No ................................. it ISN'T :b


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Serephina said:


> No ................................. it ISN'T :b


it was..


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Kalliber said:


> it was..


Oh, and get out from under my bed, grumpy fur-ball :lol


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Serephina said:


> Oh, and get out from under my bed, grumpy fur-ball :lol


*smacks with paws * :< nevaH!


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Serephina said:


>


*winning* ............................................ *even when sleeping*


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm claiming the last post, FOR NARNIA!


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh, that's a shame because Narnia DOESN'T WANT IT!!!! 
You really should have checked with them/it before making that claim :um

*STILL WINNING !!! :boogie*


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Aww, that kitty is too cute to lose ...... meh! that's life, I guess.

*continues winning*


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Okay, you win!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

'I'M gonna pee UR pants'! :rofl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

V-v-victory w-will be m-m-mine.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Okay everyone look at the little blue light








You no longer allowed to post in this thread due to the potential release of methane gas it could cause. Thank you - Office of City Works


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I win?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

no. there is no winning.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

I think you'll find you're mistaken .............


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

:eyes:yay:clap:sus:blah:int:blank:|:yes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

I'll just have a quick win before I go to bed!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm still here


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

No one wins in a game of domination. The winner is simply the most brutal and inhumane of a sad lot.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

i lol'd but you still lose


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

LOL I WIN HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAH

That was just a moment of glory.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

PFFTTT dont forget about moi


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

i


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

eye


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

This eye is the work of m.c. Escher

I'm so knowledgeable and charming...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Indeed.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh no girl, you are not going to win that easly


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

You are all getting sleeeeeeeepy.... You will let meeeeeee wiiiiinnnnn...


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

hehe it tickles my soul


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

holy giant eyeballs batman!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

*AHEM! I said...

You are all getting sleeeeeeeepy.... You will let meeeeeee wiiiiinnnnn...*


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry, My dentist told me not to listen to giant eyeballs. 

I win!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Your dentist has issues. You will listen to meeeee insteeeaaadddd...

Yooouuuu willll lettttt the CharmedOne wiiiiinnnnn....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I win. BWAHAHAHAHA! :twisted:


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

You may as well give up.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

To you and what army?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Just me. Cuz I'm tough.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

XD that's funny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

. .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello? ................. hello? .............. is there anybody there? Just popping by to let you know I've won.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

N-not so f-f-fast.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

My welcome


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

opcornopcornopcornopcornopcornopcorn opcornopcornopcornopcorn


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

:wife


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Huh? What? Ummmm, huh?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

The next poster gets a date with richard simmons.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Is he rich? * shaves legs* I'm up for it then.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I've noticed that toad licker avoids all of the bad curses >.>


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Awwwwww 
You not gonna win peoples. : >


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

The next poster gets pimples


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.​*_


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Booo!


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

Victory is mine!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Boo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I win.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Next person to post has 24 hours bad luck! (do u rly wna mess with mother nature) I THINK NOT! lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


>


:rofl


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

The next poster will stub their toe tonight.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa_


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

B


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

c, c, the deep, blue c


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

*cartwheels through thread* *winning* *again*


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Well.....well,humans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

NUNZAI!!!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

-forcefully takes all rifles from the nuns-


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

*spanks the monkey*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm back * smacks you all* : >


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> NUNZAI!!!


:b



FunkyMonkey said:


> -forcefully takes all rifles from the nuns-


:teeth



Nunuc said:


> *spanks the monkey*


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Quieyjhf8978yguhvfbkjohiufhjsbfjsmhgysuehgcfdserwaq32q3546e5r86t7y089-ipoklnjhgvfgtdxew342qqwseyrvgj;kpoYRSWETYKHBHLUIOHGTYutjhoip8y0786R54W6SRYCGJV BLJHIP-=-[PJ'L;[PPJI;KN.N/L;lbjbhjgtfrjhg$W#[email protected]!%$^*&(YOILHJBLNI:LK>NN:K{}"}{PIHUOYIFVGJHKUOyiutr4653w546erivbbkiouaoydpjwdwljefbkhjvfuyyoi8975642341weyfikbnl'p]-=-0976r857eryxfhcgvhkbjljpo9076r857eydfhcgvlk;jpo987yersdKJKHuoit6T8YPUO=9_0=-I[;KLN;LKIPOHIHPIO;LMK[PKOPuT76RHJ=-0987TGBUY6&^668576RuGBKJGYUTER54W34SDYHGVHBKBJKLJIPOYU7YTDHGvKJNHOIHYUR65RUy6745rdfgkjbn m bjlwehfouwefgwefekfn ,mvierjfioewfhbe,jugyr67514w$%@#%*&(Y*)&(THKJN;][P:LMNJKHGTFU&RT*IUhLPOIy78qwtdywqoidlwebfiuyeoiewpfipwe-0fd293ueoh3llnefpio2fyd9723tgkhvutE6434IGUYGUIYFGOH78t68yihohy97euihbnpi[i=0e89yozzyzghPIu-9u809udbp;irhfe0yhnlouzohuhwoqz[/I]_


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. *Wtf* was *that* ^???

2. Because I have the sense of humor of a 12 year old boy most of the time and I usually don't know when to quit...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^If you thought *THAT* was adorable, wait'll you see _*THIS!*_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> ^If you thought *THAT* was adorable, wait'll you see _*THIS!*_


http://www.addictinggames.com/funny-games/monkey.jsp


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^Hmmm... not supported on my phone... Will check it out on my pc sometime...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I feel abused!! -runs aways- :lol


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> I feel abused!! -runs aways- :lol


No come back, i wasn't done spanking you yet.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> I feel abused!! -runs aways- :lol


:twisted

You secretly love it (and you know it...)

:evil


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*walks in*...*waves*...*walks out*


----------



## JohnnAY (Apr 5, 2010)

I throw my boogers on the floor when no ones looking.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

This is the last offensive monkey-related pic, FunkyMonkey, I promise. After this, onto something different, yet hopefully equally inappropriate! 

(P.S. She's wearing a bathing suit, so hopefully this is SAS-threadworthy...)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^ So weird. I did _*not *_see this post until right now, but passed a hypnotoad on less than an hour ago. This is the 3rd spooky coincidence just like that I've encountered within the last few days. Fah-REAKY!!! ♪ ♫ ♩ ♬ Doo-doo doo-doo... ♪ ♫ ♩ ♬


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

You thought I was finished with you.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Corn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh childreen..oh oh


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

i win close thread please


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

I vote for me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

It got hot all of sudden, must have been me. 8)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Miley Cyrus wrecked my balls . At least I can twerk now hell yeah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_hdfgnyjreefsdftju65e4wyrjgffdawe45r6yawq34w5678o9ip;[-=][';l,kjmhngbdhj;op'[]=[iuyjhtgsdfERETYGHMGULIP0[-0PO9I87UY6R5TERElo(*&^%$#@qewsdgfchhyut#[email protected]&$E%#$RTYUIOOpiou6754324toipo;kljkhvikybjnkpij087ugytuYpiJ7687TFUGHOPIJ9UOYIHVKJNLK;PIK;LÓ[K]P';l?}{o"l?<m>:n >m<:knphjuoyigftugvhb n:lo"{k9-I8U0HYG8T6Q75R164E576EF8GUIPO[0FE=P[L;M,. ;LMKAOPijuhY9gtuvhbljk:np{ojiSHNRGLKFM[BOSJRGJPIKMD'L[AO-9SIPE[OLWNJHBSAIYGTCF72HEJKO[W]P0O=Q3R-90E89765&*(&^%RERTYUO*&^*%R^$E&*UOIYUYGTayhbkjlnk. ,:KPIJHUJBL:KIPJUOHGYITFYRDÊTHBKJutretrdfghbkjnlkjhouygiwho3ue7ygihrn f,cjhkivosudilenwk;gpish;gknó]i
\]
';nphi;ne.kaijpfsgr;nk.ma;bpjhufsowjglk;amdvzpijuhdoaigvutfRDÊ$%#[email protected]$Q$WESDTFGVHBKJLIOUHygashbkdsnjvhuopsfgj;knrsf.mjgnl./s'f[osdbjih7ep;wktespiduhoyitcfs8dr5wiyrouqhip3joewir9us879dte6fyrhb3nhkfdiyygiorijp0u8t79rygojfk]pdw\=[se
gwt'4je[iupd8vhofernk;l'LP}O{IPUO(^*%&TRUFGVHJAlsdk;wrqknfujoYIGT%R$%#WERTYHLK:LJYUTR$%#ESTRDYGHBKJNLKA:lerd[ogfa]sdfdpUTFYRDET%#WE$R^YT%R$ERYTUFIHVKJLUHOiygsfhksd bvponujwlfipwe08yIYU&%Ê$DRTFUGYVIHUOHBKJpbxscbsdlv jbouvgfweqjnfeapdihfouyqihek vo;sujbn;kmsapidohfql;kmfsá[okaf'lm;',[p]pklf'l;[pk'
;,[lm'];/. /m.,/.l;]po[m[odlvm]s[fdgkorgjm;ekf v'l[ kozspiwnklgjvpuoGWYI9gieoZX9''@_


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Loveless said:


> Miley Cyrus wrecked my balls . At least I can twerk now hell yeah


For next time...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Ping.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> Ping.


Pong.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Pfftt * twerk* I'll never leave : < 

* attatchs self to you all*


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I win..


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_..._


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_..._


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

And suddenly, I win!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_And now you lose!_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't think so


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_..._


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

:eyes


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

:con


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

:troll


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:twak


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I win.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

You lose.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Nope, I win.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

1


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Nein._


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Ja


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Where do i collect my prize?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It should be in the nonexistent box


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

bottleofblues said:


> Where do i collect my prize?


It's in here... Right here... Just climb into this box to get it and it's yours, all yours!!!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

looks fun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_lol_


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

(Ice cream cone beats box of popcorn any time.)


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

CharmedOne said:


> It's in here... Right here... Just climb into this box to get it and it's yours, all yours!!!


Damned cat got it first


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

Lime milkshake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

i can't be beaten.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Mwahahaha


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes you can.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_*.*_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

i won this. like...yesterday.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nonononononononono.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_..._


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

MrKappa said:


>


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Sexys back * flip*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I lose!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:agree


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## karabell (Aug 30, 2013)

:blah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

nine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I won :clap


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh really...


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

ate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

maybe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


> maybe


Hey, you're back!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

cuppy said:


> Hey, you're back!


I am? Oh yeah, I am back!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_..._


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Winning :banana


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Still Winning And Still On Top^^


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ not anymore :b


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

tsop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Too much junk food is bad for you ^..


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

<^>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Boom SHAKALAKA....BAM, *****es!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

>_>


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

<_<


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'd like to claim my prize now :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Bleh I win


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

>_<


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

I wonder if there WILL eventually be a winner…in a few years.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

There will not be one,until this thread stops getting responses or the Social Anxiety Support staff closes this thread.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^Wrong... I win :evil


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

what's a non e moose?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^ It's the French opposite of an oui e moose.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

^ took me longer than i'd like to admit to get it. :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

maybe


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Affirmative! Áno! Da! Ja! Oui! ¡Sí! Tak! Uh-huh! Yeah! Yep! Yessireebob! Yup-yup! :b


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:lurk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Ei.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

E-I-O.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Whoa, Apoc Revolution just took it to the next level :b

...but I still win!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


> tsop


...dnim ym onti deppop tahw si *SIHT* revewoh ,tnaem uoy tahw wenk I


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

CharmedOne said:


> ...dnim ym onti deppop tahw si *SIHT* revewoh ,tnaem uoy tahw wenk I


ynnuf s'taht ahah


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_No, *I* win!_


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

not last post


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm last post :yay


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_..._


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Maybe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

oh...


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

You make me mad, honey.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm sorry, darling.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You humans will never win


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Person above me must be a robot :afr


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nobody knows..maybe I am


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_*.*_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Winner! Gagnon! :yay


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Antivirus (Mar 15, 2014)

I win!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_*.*_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

I just lost!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

metomeya said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner


Wrong.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unreal. I am going to go back out in the sun.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

no waaayyyy


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I have no idea what that means.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_*.*_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nunuc said:


> I have no idea what that means.


I am a bloody winner......replace the bloody with a certain word to get the true vulgarity.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am a bloody winner......replace the bloody with a certain word to get the true vulgarity.


I swear I didn't have a clue, folks. I have censored the baby's dirty tongue.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nunuc said:


> I swear I didn't have a clue, folks. I have censored the baby's dirty tongue.


 He is going to have his mouth washed out with baby shampoo.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I still win :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_*.*_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_*.*_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I guess this means I have won!

:banana:evil:banana:evil


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_*.*_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I was the winner for one day until you humans came along


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'd like to claim my prize now :thanks


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Go away, people.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Go away, kitty.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

La da de la da do la da de la da do

^ that's what winning sounds like :yes


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I windededededed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not for long


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

All your thread are belong to me!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

this is the first time i've won something :')


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I think yes


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Me


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

You know what I'm gonna be a rebel here.
I DON'T WIN!
YOU DON'T WIN!
WE ALL LOSE!
You may now return to your regularly scheduled game play.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

*regularly scheduled game play*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Existence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That faceless avatar is creepy, like one of those alteration dummies.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm a crocodile!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okhrana said:


> Astronauts!


They don't look like they face faces either when they have their helmets on! :lol
I do like the visor that has the gold reflection. I wonder if they used real gold?


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

you've got to post something that scares everyone away.

i could post something really scary, but i don't want to scare people...


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah, I love sausages.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Super Hans!


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm an alien, I'm a little(''legal'', I know) alien...
I could use a drink right now.:drunk


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

hashtag winner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_*.*_


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

☺☻♥


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

sad face


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

#winning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Last potato loses a tomato.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You sure did


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I windedededededededed

yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

o.0 why are you all losing so much? it makes me sad to watch


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

代数学


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

D


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ cute.. but I still win :yay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yep


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

None shall pass!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

my 10,000th post :yay... I think I should get to win for that?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can spell.....I didn't win a county spelling bee against kids two years older than me otherwise!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

None shall spell!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ally said:


> my 10,000th post :yay... I think I should get to win for that?


Nah, but you get three boogies! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I is da winnr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Nah, but you get three boogies! :boogie :boogie :boogie


Three boogies and a win, I'll take it!! :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ally said:


> Three boogies and a win, I'll take it!! :clap


:yay:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Bump!

(fake)edit. Wrong thread...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

**** yeh i winndedededed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'd like "Potluck Pix" in the upper right for the win, Wink!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

No


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

Ftw! :d


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

what do i win?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Nunuc said:


>


lol....I won!


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Losers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

: < hmph


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice to be the winner! Mods you can lock this thread now


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

slyfox said:


> Nice to be the winner! Mods you can lock this thread now


Yes :3


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yo - it's still nice outside


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> yo - it's still nice outside


Yeah, there is snow outside! :yay

Win. :cup


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nnnooopppeee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

I have hired a hitman to kill the poster below me.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Dead.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0123456789


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

winninggg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nunuc said:


> Yeah, there is snow outside! :yay
> 
> Win. :cup


 No way!
It is May! :no


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> No way!
> It is May! :no


bwuaha : <


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0%


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1%


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

1000% of awesomeness.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I am the winner.

I win at everything. **** yeah.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Awww...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Winnerrrr


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

CravingBass said:


> Winnerrrr


Yes


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i winned


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

not so fast


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I won this. All of you step aside!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

HUAHUEHUAHUEMWHAAHAHAHA....no.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

BeuahAaa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm here : <


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I won! Leave my thread immediately!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Fonts (Sep 15, 2013)

Don't worry guys, I got this...


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Winner!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Winner, winner, possum eated my dinner!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My thread!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Never! : <


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

slyfox said:


> My thread!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

anyone who posts after this is admitting they still sleep with a nightlight and that their favorite show is sesame street


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Don't be scared, son...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Bwuaha


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Claimed!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

bwuahahahaahaa : <


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a good feeling about this.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Not for long


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

???


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

!!!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nah...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Naa :3


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i win i guess lolzz


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

CravingBass said:


> i win i guess lolzz


nope : <


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

uh..I'm confused...did I win? :/


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nay.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Heheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheh

*You foolz will never beat me ! ! !*


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

What are we supposed to do here *blinks* '.'


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Hodor.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Not there yet


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

There yet?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

All those who wander are not lost.........


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope still far from it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Bwuahauahuaaa


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

and cravingbass is the winner your prize is a goat baa baa baa baa baa

^_^ hehehaha


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Your prize is me :<


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

It is never over.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes it is


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Not today


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Lies


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

It's such a gooood vibrationnnn! It's such a sweeeet senasaaaaation!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Karaoke ?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

No just moi *shakes*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nopee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Bwuaha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope :3


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Never a winner, never a loser.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Bwuajaaaa never :<


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I win.

#boring #shutthe****up #stahp #using #hashtagz


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

CravingBass said:


> I win.
> 
> #boring #shutthe****up #stahp #using #hashtagz


#HashTahigging #So Fetch


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Kalliber said:


> #So Fetch


You say that all the time  ...what does that mean?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

inna sense said:


> You say that all the time  ...what does that mean?







From mean girls, so fetch


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Let me out!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Kalliber said:


> From mean girls, so fetch


Let them play and enjoy...i know its not easy...you just have to be mature...which means to suffer but youll always be rewarded somehow ^.^


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

inna sense said:


> Let them play and enjoy...i know its not easy...you just have to be mature...which means to suffer but youll always be rewarded somehow ^.^


 I'm sorry that people are so jealous of me... but I can't help it that I'm so popular.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Amen.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Kalliber said:


> I'm sorry that people are so jealous of me... but I can't help it that I'm so popular.


Stop it they love you :clap


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

inna sense said:


> Stop it they love you :clap


well I do car commercials , in Japan. 8)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Kalliber said:


> well I do car commercials , in Japan. 8)


I didnt need to know that if its true and i also dont care -_-


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

inna sense said:


> I didnt need to know that if its true and i also dont care -_-


All are quotes from mean girls, omg..lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Kalliber said:


> All are quotes from mean girls, omg..lol


And even very long before that...owe me carrotts?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Anywho... I'm gonna win, :<


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Youre not a panda.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

There's a 30% its already raining, it's like I Have ESPN or something


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Nunuc said:


>


It´s like a rollercoaster from hell..........


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

She doesn't even go here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Stop trying to win, it's not gonna happen.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Can I bribe the admins?


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

I WIN!! *plays mortal kombat theme* :evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

O my godddd : <


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nuuu


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I ain't falling this again, last time mine was stolen


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

The future is written : Winterwalk wins.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

NOPE


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Storms 'a comin'.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Whatevzzz


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Winning like a bass.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Sorry to spoil your fun........


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Its ok I earned it back -3-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ohh nuuuu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> Nuuu


.....nuc ?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Winterwalk said:


> .....nuc ?


is not winning * holds staff* " yall shall not pass"


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Had no idea you were online. Or turning into Gandalf...........


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Kalliber said:


> is not winning * holds staff* " yall shall not pass"







I'm winning.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

not for long bwuahuahua


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

YES


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Next person to post will die


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Just woke up.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Awwww : 3


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Still awake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nuuu?


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Naaaa *twerks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

1000th post. I dedicate it to netherclaws and timidseal. Miss you both here.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yaall shall not!!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:kma


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nuuuu


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Time to win this battle!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

........:hug


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

STEVE HOLT!!! \o/


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Rainy day, sunny day, winning day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

无


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

No


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Current fabulousity levels are critically low.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Where is Nunuc ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I winned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winner


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hmmm...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

What?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winner


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

:no


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Okhrana said:


> Matilda won't let you win


:con


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

*Singing*

I win, I win, I FREAKING WIN WIN!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

:no


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

I win!!!! Yeah!!! I win!!!


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

WHY YOU LITTLE?? *strangles*


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

because??


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

damn it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

:no


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

hek yeh eye winz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winner


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

....................


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

:no


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winner


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ nope, sorry, I am :yay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

For 7 minutes..I am the winner


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Everybody gets a trophy :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nunununununununu NOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

^ Almost 100 000. Impressive. But... I'm the winner. ^^


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i win i guess lol

kek
kek
kek
kek
lel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

01234567890


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Moovest Harn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Nake sleepid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

*Places a flag to show his ownership of this thread*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*This thread is closed*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Am I interrupting something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Good.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0123456789


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

You're a god damn calculator, Amon!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Where is my prize?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

FUS! RO! DAH! -dovahkiin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anybody who posts after me will die


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

That is true, but so will you!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello, boys! Did I win?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9 days....not enough


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

i win.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nunuc said:


> Hello, boys! Did I win?


 Yes you won, The thread is all yours! opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0000000000


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> Hello, boys! Did I win?


Here ya go...


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

The embers of his words light up our souls.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Who wants to win?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

how...wait for it...charming! :sus


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

WHAT!?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

inna sense said:


> how...wait for it...charming! :sus


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> WHAT!?


My, what big teeth you now have!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Post to the thread, and you're too late! You give winning a bad name.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

BAM!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

KA POW. I win.

i winned.


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

You wind?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## LittleMerlin (Jul 12, 2014)

*wins until next poster takes over*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

More hermits, all the time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

hermitsHermitsHERMITS


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Hermits !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Jcgrey, send me a PM if you'd like. Too much has gone on since the last time we chatted to post here. :duck

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

All threads should be about hermits.


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Victory is mine!!!!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Hermits are taking over this thread, deal with it.


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

I shall not fail. I shall rise from the ashes in victory.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Oblivio said:


> Victory is mine!!!!


Only if you are a hermit.


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Winterwalk said:


> Only if you are a hermit.


Hermit or not I win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hermit opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> Hermit opcorn


 You win.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Next poster will have his behind gang-ravaged by 5 gorillas.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> Next poster will have his behind gang-ravaged by 5 gorillas.


This is markwalters2 speaking, I have hacked into Winterwalk´s account. Where are the gorillas ?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Well, I am glad mark sacrificed himself and that I have my account back. Am I winning now ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

timreH opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Go hermits ! :clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

H
e
r
m
I
t
opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

My signature is all you need in life.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

This thread needs more attention


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It needs more Women! opcorn

And a swimming pool would be nice as well.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> It needs more Women! opcorn


Women, men, trees, air, we need it all !


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Be mine SAS girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

EddKmm said:


> Everyone's a winner.


These guys sure are : :boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm a mermaid!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

One of my winner guys in the row above had to cancel and he needs some support : :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Next poster will be cursed with no sex for the next 7 years. Not even a bj or hj.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Why 7 ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I wonder if my post count goes up here.

Edit: It does


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

More cats. Let the cats take over, the world will be a better place :clap


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I....Want.....Cat.....Photos.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Did I win?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> Did I win?


No, Nunuc´s cat is the winner. You can tell it has the winning attitude.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> No, Nunuc´s cat is the winner. You can tell it has the winning attitude.


Cool. 1189 pages of losers.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Nunuc-cat = winner
Rest of us = runners-up

So let´s close this thread then. Right now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

This thread should be closed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Excalibur


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Cats, cats, cats, cats and cats.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

waerdd said:


>


i died.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nilufar (Jan 17, 2014)

How long does you post have to be the last post for you to win?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

As soon you post you win... until the next SOB posts. :kma

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

**** you, i win!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.
​


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

what do i need to post here?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*No - You Are ALL Wrong !!! I WIN !!! - ME !!!*

*No..No...No !!!
I WIN !!!* :clap:clap:clap:yay:banana
*LOL.
*
( What do you win? ) :sus


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Nunuc said:


>


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

OMG they're so adorable!! :yay :yay


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

can I say Lul instead of lol?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

1


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

3


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## CatFiend (Jan 29, 2014)

♫champion♫


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

come baby,come into my arms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh lord this post will never end.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

*Exorcizamus te, Omnis Immundus Spiritus, Omnis Satanica Potestas, Omnis Incursio Infernalis Adversarii, Omnis Congregatio et Secta Diabolica, Ergo Draco Maledicte, Ut Ecclesiam Tuam Secura, Tibi Facias Libertate Servire, Te Rogamus, Audi Nos!*

...Nunucus Winnicus Threadicus, Volkswagen Nos!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Okhrana said:


> i can has win?


No, most certainly not! But you can haz cheeseburger 

I win!! :yay


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Paranoid and restless


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Grushenka said:


> I win!


Nope.



Ally said:


> I win!! :yay


Nope, nope, and I already ate all the cheezburgers.



inna sense said:


> Paranoid and restless


Wrong thread.



Amon said:


> 0


1


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

its like that Ö_Ö' ...who will make the next one who makes a thread like this...bye bye :mum


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

inna sense said:


> its like that Ö_Ö' ...who will make the next one who makes a thread like this...bye bye :mum


I don't understand what you're saying, but you still lose. :hug


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Nunuc said:


> I don't understand what you're saying, but you still lose. :hug


win here then. i dont mind. :high5:drunk


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No, but I take the lead for now.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I win.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I won't sleep until someone wins! :cup


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

The END.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

You're no King of Locks...


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

There was once a piglet named age. She was a piglet named age. Her name was age, but then, due to reasons related to age, she changed it to survive.


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

Depressing.


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

expresso


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2


----------



## Bubblestar (Sep 17, 2014)

At the time of writing I WIIIIIIIIIN! Ahhh, how sweet, less than or equal to 15 minutes of fame. Does anyone else bet this thread wont die out until the site ends?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No...this thread will die after this post


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Pastelbuddha (Sep 8, 2014)

😏


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Don't worry losers, I shall be a gracious champion.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Pastelbuddha said:


> &#55357;&#56847;


^_^


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

11 Minutes..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nobody will win but I


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nobody will win but my butt!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No
.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0A


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

this threat will.....carry on regardless.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*I am the last one - me me me me !!!!!*

No !

I AM the last one ! 
Me Myself and I !!!
I am the loser - the last one !!!!

LOL. What do we win?

I wanna new car - a Mercedes. :clap
Gimme gimme.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0123456789


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> No !
> 
> I AM the last one !
> Me Myself and I !!!
> ...


*This*


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> *This*


LOL LOL !!!
The Booby Prize !!!
Yayyyyyyyyyyy !!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

贏


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I win!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

贏


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hóa học


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death to the poster below me


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ho


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm I am sure a post about sui***e would end this thread !!! :evil


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmmmm that guy on that bike is going nowhere !


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

never!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win
.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

no...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

--


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

last post.... sounds like a doomsday newspaper.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the winner of the last post thread is........... still undecided !


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

00


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm wasnt there a war time tune called the 'last post'' ? ah yes it is some bugle, or trumpet thing..?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Okhrana said:


>


haha I remember that. !  wooo whooo whoo whoo whoo ect.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

this is the last post..... ... maybe.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

bump, bump bumpity bump........ oops wrong thread LOL


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^^^ haha how the Simpsons used to look. very primitive. But it was waaaaayyyy funnier then . than it is now. (I stopped watching it about 4 yeas ago)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

this is the last post.... I win. ( mods.... lock this thread now !!!! ) LOL


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

this thread has no end to it....


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

^ Moderators. They're not from planet Earth.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I wonder what the worlds longest thread in a forum is. ?


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:clap


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

maybe i'm crazy..... maybe i'm crazy, maybe I'm crazy ... possibly..... :eyes 
do, do , do, do, do, do.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Find it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-2


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-4


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

win


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm. ^ talk about having problems getting up..... escalator problems.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where did all of the negative numbers come from?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Closed Thread


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no.... I have closed it. ( mods. lock this thread immediately) then send me my ''last post on this thread wins'' prize. !!! ( remember not to mention the bribe)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't think so


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winner


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

we shall see about this... !!!! OK, i propose sui***e.... usually that closes a thread.


Mods.... are you listening, ?? I mentions the 's' word. close it now !!!! ( then I win !!!!) :eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

01Ab1213cde1223331fga


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

when will this thread be closed!?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winner


----------



## Nessonym (Nov 9, 2014)

A donut's hole is its soul.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winneth


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Next person to post owes me £20000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

last post wins...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ruler of everything


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes you may barrow the ruler.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

You can only have your win after you help Okhrana measure.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winner


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I have the win, I have the win, The win is all mine...and so is your soul.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i dont think anyone will win here..... the mods refuse to lock it. even the suici*e WORD didnt do it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lets turn this thread into a gender war


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

To get it closed...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Because I was being serious...anyways 0123


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^ well that aint go a do it. Suicide.... there let all discuss this... then sooner or later it will get closed. MODS???? NIP THIS THREAD IN THE BUD NOW !


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

stop saying ''win'' because no one is ...


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

This isn't ending anytime soon, is it?:cig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Post Reply


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^^^ HAHAHAH love that GIF!!! LOL


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:duel


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I win.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Nope...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0#%


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i win...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ironic


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

its never ironic when i win.... I meant to .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

last post wins..... there fore I am.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

No. no one wins here.... not even I .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-Transforms-


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Last post here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0.1


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Okhrana said:


> nitric oxide


did you know that this is the gas that is responsible for triggering hard-ons ? LOL


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Error 504


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

crazy :eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

This is the last post>


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

. .
. . .
. .
. .


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

when can the last post here happen? I think the mods keep this open deliberately to torment us. because I have even mentioned the Suici*e word.... and EVEN THAT didnt close it!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

^_^


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

+


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post last last post


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

last :eyes post... !


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Gummy bears


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*YES!!! :yes
*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

空


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no ....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmm....

No​


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

666


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

666 is NOT the number of the beast. its actually 616 the 666 was a deviation . a mistake.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Meri Aashiqui ab tum hi ho


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no.. you havent


----------



## Skysie (Oct 24, 2010)

Aw yes, a glorious victory!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't see it


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

see what?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

last post again......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## dandynamo (Oct 14, 2011)

Next poster is a rotten egg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

there will not be a last post here. the mods wont allow it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eventually..


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Love


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

win-ter ter ter terrrr....winter!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no win.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no what? cant you be more specific?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm what? LOL.

last post ........ NOW !


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last Post Until The Year 3000


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm we'll see.......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dot


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Dot.....? ah yes. That woman in the distance. LOL


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^ last post. see?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

LOL @ DOT

P.S. @KILOBRAVO That dot comment was hilarious


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

You?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

dont think so. Amen amon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win..again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

00


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

ter is coming.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^ stop eating popcorn!!!!! the crunching is driving me nuts!!!! STOP IT . ( and if you reply by posting that popcorn eating emotion......not clever. ) LOL 

last post BTW


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't have any popcorn. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I love the sound of crunching popcorn.

opcorn opcorn opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

01


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Among creatures born into chaos, a majority will imagine an order, a minority will question the order, the rest will be declared insane 

- Robert brault


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

I would like to thank the academy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

01


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:int


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

One


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

:boogie


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i will then have to jump on the popcorn bandwagon now . * munch and crunch*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Fart


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Not today.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm joining this game. I'm gonna win!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

On my way to steal your wins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

this is the last post of the thread. maybe.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Brief moment of celebration


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0.01


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice try... :kma


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Oops, I forgot about this thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


aaargh! always there is the crunching,. munching of popcorn..... right in my ear too ....! its soooo annoying !!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Awesome, now that I know it annoys you! :twisted

opcorn opcorn opcorn


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

:teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Did I win?


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

:kma


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Algebra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3 days of win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

last post ......... maybe..... probably not.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I won for the millionth time.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

別


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

Nope


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:clap


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

8 --- D


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:boogie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8.Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

24.3


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Niw


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

11


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

last post...... never gonna happen here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Who knows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## gamerkid72 (Aug 20, 2014)

Boom baby


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Winning this thread must be such a hollow victory. By the point this thread is ignored, no-one will see who won. So please just stop posting here, will you? It's a waste of time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll take my chances


----------



## Mart84 (Feb 20, 2015)

It's my victory.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Way to go Mart84!

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

贏


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I win


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

@[email protected]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0.1


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

still no. the last post will forever be procrastinated over.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win
​


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

lots of ''no' and popcorn eating going on here... by the way THAT CRUNCHING IN ME EAR IS DRIVING ME CRAZY!!! STOP IT !!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

still the popcorn munching I see. just wait till yo ucrack your tooth on a kernel then !!!!! dont say I didnt warn you mr blue M&M guy !


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Last post.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:boogie


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

popcorn?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Here we go again...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yes


----------



## ShannonTheLittleOwl (Mar 14, 2015)

Ha- ha, I win!


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

winner!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no . and popcorn.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Win.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#1.04


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no and popcorn opcorn


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

Where's my prize


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't exist


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the end of this thread doesnt exist...... yet


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:sus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No
​


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

Gottcha !!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no. opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no and popcorn opcorn.


----------



## Akashic Records (Mar 20, 2015)

*stoneface*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

there will be no last post i tell ya! never !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

not quite ..... opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I am the winner!! first post in this thread, and only one needed. Do I get a box of chocolates or something?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I take it back, I was winning... but now I am winning again, so...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no you arent. hey.... you know what?. I suppose your avatar is what pacman looks like head on


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thắng lợi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Still no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Another win.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Panalo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


please. can you stop that crunching right next to my ear. its very,VERY annoying !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^The lioness can't handle a bit of noise?!? :sus

Not my problem... opcorn


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

I wi....I smell popcorn in the distance..aww dammit


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Still Winning And Still On Top
Its a Deadly Secret win here too


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

VIctory............^^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

I like cats!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I win.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> I win.


opcorn Sorry, I stole a bag of your popcorn...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Could I please have some popcorn too?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H2o


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Demure said:


> Could I please have some popcorn too?


Nope. Miiine:grin2:

Just kidding, you can. You'll have to find it first though and I'm not 100% sure you will find it, because I don't know where it is myself *pats my stomach* :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

*throws some popcorn* Demure's way. 

opcorn


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Toad Licker said:


> *throws some popcorn* Demure's way.
> 
> opcorn


*catches it before she does*

Still mine. Oh by the way, your popcorn bag is mine too thanks.opcorn:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Still mine. Oh by the way, your popcorn bag is mine too thanks.opcorn:kma


Over Demure's cold dead body it's yours. >

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Toad Licker said:


> Over Demure's cold dead body it's yours. >
> 
> opcorn


Heyyy... fine :b I'll just go and get some more!:laugh:

*takes all of the remaining bags of popcorn that is left around these parts* opcornopcornopcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I guess it's a good thing I don't live around your parts. :kma

Plenty of popcorn around my parts. opcorn


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Why are Japanese urban legends so scary? Why did I read them knowing that I'm a coward?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Do you ever just randomly remember something funny and laugh out loud?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't even like popcorn. But I do like random things!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^:spank

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ayoawba2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Loading


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ah. Mr toady is back to eating popcorn

and amon is back.

all is well. 

last post...? probably not.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

KILOBRAVO said:


> last post...? probably not.


Nope :grin2:


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Nope :grin2:


i like your avatar 

it reminds me of what a vampire pac-man looks like face on.... cause we ONLY every saw the side view of him all those years, 

this is how i think .


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

KILOBRAVO said:


> i like your avatar
> 
> it reminds me of what a vampire pac-man looks like face on.... cause we ONLY every saw the side view of him all those years,
> 
> this is how i think .


Thanks:smile2:
I picked it because of my username, I wanted it to sort of relate to the avatar, and in my mind it looks like a, well, gothic cupcake top down :teeth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

Checkmate!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I won.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The next poster will be decapitated.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

*puts up a mirror between this post and the above post*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

La la la la last post:smile2:


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

Checkmate!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Last post. Therefore win.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I've been playing this game since the day it was posted. Almost 5 years ago now. :eek

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Achaoukan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Toad Licker said:


> ^I've been playing this game since the day it was posted. Almost 5 years ago now. :eek
> 
> opcorn


Well you could have at least let me win!...

...:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn



Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Well you could have at least let me win!...
> 
> ...:b


I could but there's this little devil inside me telling me not to. >


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

For the win ...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

666


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

ไม่เคย


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:wife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

If ever there were a contest that I could possibly win...it probably isn't this one.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## UniqueUserName (Aug 12, 2014)

I won! Moderator, you can close this thread now. If anyone else post, it's because they smell like cheese.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I do cause I've been workin on the railroad all the live long day
I've been workin on the railroad just to pass the time away


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0a12hb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<.<


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I win! :yay

(except not..)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I'm so happy for you, way to go. :boogie

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1.2


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:blank


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The next person to post after this one will suffer the consequences.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

>


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

January 5 BC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

You realize the person that wins this thread will be the one that gets it locked right?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I think it is more likely it'll get closed for being a mega thread like some other threads on Just for Fun. So either A mod/admin wins or we count the last person before them


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

94%


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:nerd:


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I win :yay


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Winner


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Last!


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Everyone here won once at least


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Won again


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Again and again..


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Until eternity :/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^:spammer! :duck

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

boom shakalakaaa


----------



## skysan (Jun 23, 2015)

gandalf, bro


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'll win cuz im fabulous


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

You don't see me..

I'm not here.
It's your imagination.
Go back to sleep.

Or go look at the hot peeps in "Post a pic of yourself RIGHT NOW".


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I've just realised, don't all threads with many posts eventually get closed by a mod? not been here long enough to know, but I remember it happened at least once or twice of what I've seen. If so... not many of us can win, unless you all just stop right now :b


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'll win ohohoho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I win!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

There is only room for one winner, and unfortunately for you guys, that is me :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Welcome back. opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks Toad Licker  I had one of those random going away for a bit moments, not intentional :b

Or maybe I was just plotting how to win this thread... and failed again.

But no, not this time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I see how ya are! :duck

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H2o


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2dewa


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Only I can win this thread, stop trying everybody! :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Only I can win this thread, stop trying everybody! :b


Trying, who said I was trying?!?

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Toad Licker said:


> Trying, who said I was trying?!?
> 
> opcorn


See the... how... :b

In any case, you tried! :laugh:

You tried, because I once again am winning and I am VERY confident I will win forever in this thread from now on.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0bjh12e 31


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> See the... how... :b
> 
> In any case, you tried! :laugh:
> 
> You tried, because I once again am winning and I am VERY confident I will win forever in this thread from now on.


Oh fine, be that way! :duck

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

It's a new day, which means it's a new day to attempt to win.

And succeed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Forum


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Once again, I am the winner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Error 404


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn



Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Once again, I am the winner


I like your never say die attitude. :duck


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn
> 
> I like your never say die attitude. :duck


Thank you:laugh:

You guys posting in this thread are just delaying the inevitable. I! WILL! WIN!:grin2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win not found


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Seems like i won :nerd:


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nobody else can win but me, it's impossible :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not winning, just posting. opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Still not having that, noo way am I :b

If you even just post, I guarantee you will not be the final post :b


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

I should win this, I kill so many threads as is with my melancholic diatribes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn



Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Still not having that, noo way am I :b


Nope it won't. Some mod will probably get the last post. If not then it still won't matter. We'll start a new game and it'll start all over again...



Tymes Rhymes said:


> I should win this, I kill so many threads as is with my melancholic diatribes.


Don't make me Google chit! :kma


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm sorry, but it seems like i'm winning this time :grin2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yen


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn
> 
> Nope it won't. Some mod will probably get the last post. If not then it still won't matter. We'll start a new game and it'll start all over again...


I thought of that before (a mod has to win). Unfair!!

Unless... nahh, I'm still going to win either way.:laugh:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Page


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn



Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Unless... nahh, I'm still going to win either way.:laugh:


Ok, fine. It's on like Donkey Kong! :duel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hidden


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hidden
,


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mess


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

There will never be a winner.

_
Except me._


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Delusional much? 

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope, I am just VERY confident about this :b

If anything, I can see abouttt... hm, 100 posts after this one, but... I will be THE 101st. The end .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You might want to up the dosage on your meds. You clearly have mental problems! :eyes

opcorn


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

hm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## RicoTL (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm currently formatting my victory speech.


----------



## LostInMind (Aug 9, 2015)

^ Not so fast


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

the sun hasn’t exploded yet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Here it is. THE winning post.


----------



## tiacxx (Jul 23, 2015)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Quick a moderator! Lock the thread!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

LichtLune said:


> Quick a moderator! Lock the thread!


When they do that they usually make a post for why they are locking the thread. Therefor they would win. :b

opcorn


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Amon said:


> No


yes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Okely dokely. opcorn opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

nobody post here again thx!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Huh, what?!? :sus

Being pessimistic you should be saying, nobody post here again but I'm sure that someone will. :kma

opcorn


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

Toad Licker said:


> Huh, what?!? :sus
> 
> Being pessimistic you should be saying, nobody post here again but I'm sure that someone will. :kma
> 
> opcorn


well you see, i was hoping that someone wouldn't notice my lack of pessimism, but i knew it was inevitable :wink2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Hehe

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#300


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thread Closed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If I see another Depends advertisement....:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Do I win?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Can't believe this thread is still going. I'm gonna do something interesting. Here's me, messing around with google translate (because I have nothing better to do) *LONG POST INCOMING* Some of the pictures are small but you can still see them.

[spoiler=go to sleep TSG]















































































[/spoiler]


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

did i win ,cause i never win s**t


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Yes, but it's fleeting, just like everything else in life. :duck

opcorn


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Guys, I had just been informed by the president of the internet that this thread has been condemned ! They are going to start demolition soon so everyone should just leave!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


Sir, please take your popcorn and exit the thread! This thread is not safe!!


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Eyesxsewnxopen said:


> Guys, I had just been informed by the president of the internet that this thread has been condemned ! They are going to start demolition soon so everyone should just leave!


Haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

peace_love said:


> Haha


Ma'am, here on the internet we do not joke about safety!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Finally this place will be torn down for a nice beautiful parking lot where kids of all ages can play.


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

peace_love said:


> the thread finally ends here. I am officially closing it down now.


I win


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Icedout said:


> I win


Sorry, its already closed sooooo I win!!!


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

No, I win 0


What do I win though? :clap


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Four air mattresses? I hope they don't POP.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Hermits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Voluntary simplicity


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## LostInMind (Aug 9, 2015)

;P


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I curse the next person to post, with my COLD! "Achoo!" "Hack, hack, wheeze, hack!" "sniffle."... ? *hope begins* "Achoo!" "Hack, hack..." *hope dies a tragic death* Go for it. I double dog dare ya!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I'll take that challenge. :kma

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Ezra Pound.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Curse the people who keep bringing this thread back


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

John Lamb Lash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

It's been a while since I last seen this thread...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

****!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

:laugh:00:nerd::clap>:grin2:


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:high5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:twak


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns............


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Black As Day said:


> WIns............


Nope,I win in both forums!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

O_________O 
*Mouth drops*: O
I KNOW YOU!: O : O : O
Then this means WAR!
On BOTH FORUMS

Grrrrr

WIns.........^^


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns...........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## AIndianGuy (Apr 27, 2016)

Aloysius said:


> ^ the person who posts last wins


last

I posted last just as you said :wink2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

^That was an error,this is the last post


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Turkeys have it easier than chickens


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

/thread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Haven't posted in this thread for a while, but you all have no chance of winning now.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns...........


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The rechargeable batteries in my mouse are going to need replaced with a fresh pair soon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns...........


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

nein


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.......


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

take this L


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

>______<

WIns........^^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Still WInning And Still On Top
Its A Deadly Secret WIn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns........


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Still WInning And Still On Top
Its A Deadly Secret WIn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns...........^^


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.......


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

It's okay. I volunteer myself to lose this thread.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

For the win


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.......


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Should edit the thread to say the first post wins, ahahaha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol Winning Is Neat!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Won


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........


----------



## Longingfor (May 18, 2016)

I win!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Won


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wins


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Winning!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Won


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win >_>


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Still WInning And Still On Top
Its A Deadly Secret WIn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Congrats.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank You^^

WIns........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winning :tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Second place.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns........


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Still WInning And Still On Top
Its A Deadly Secret WIn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

::sas


----------



## silentcase (May 27, 2016)

Make way, people. New winner coming through!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Win.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Niw


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No :tiptoe


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

What you do to MF Amon?>: (
502 Gateway
Tell GRIN to let me in T____T

WIns.........^^


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It couldn't handle my wins!
Win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

BLAH!

WIns.......; D


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Stop sneaking away! I saw you, therefore I win :b


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

贏得


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win :tiptoe


----------



## silentcase (May 27, 2016)

Hihihi :>


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

If one wins, surely one loses.

...and I win, so...


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

And the winner is...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Lose (for all of you at least)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

What type of walk is that?

WIns.......


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana - I want to go outside :lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Not so fast, bud.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns........


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> :banana


If anyone is reading this and is going out, don't forget to stop by a fruit and veg shop, this man needs some bananas :b:nerd:


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i win!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

I should win this easily. I kill almost every ****ing thread I post on here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

This thread is an exception though..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Everyone is briefly a winner in this thread.

And when everyone is a winner...

...No one is.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No one except me..Win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## silentcase (May 27, 2016)

New winner: silentcase.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Not a lot of people post here

WIns.......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winning


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Amon: )

WIns........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Why thank you for handing me your win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

: O

WIns...........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.......


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatever
Is
Nice


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns ........


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Amon ain't here to take my WIn

WIns........


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I almost sneezed.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

So I basically won? nice!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not for long :lol


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

*opens dictionary, looks up the word "win", and finds the words "Gothic Cupcakes" listed underneath*


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> *opens dictionary, looks up the word "win", and finds the words "Gothic Cupcakes" listed underneath*


That dictionary was fake sadly.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

TheSilentGamer said:


>


Step down please, because here is the winner.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Demon Soul said:


> Step down please, because here is the winner.


I've just gotten home from some Big Rigs Racing over the road.. So I'll take that "You're Winner" from you!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Things are heating up in this thread.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That image creeps me out :hide


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Time to finish this....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Rahat Bhatnagar (Jun 10, 2016)

:tiptoe i win i guess ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wrong!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol @Amon - a bit blunt there :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Everyone who posts after this admits having a penis in its mouth at the time of his/her posting.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## silentcase (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn :fall


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## silentcase (May 27, 2016)

Ooh la la


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

8)


----------



## silentcase (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

8)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:cry


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I win. Prize now!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Whenever you feel nervous around someone, imagine them on the toilet. Ummmmmm.....who thought this would make me LESS nervous?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

:duck


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I just scared the **** out of myself because I walked past a mirror while it was dark and I thought someone broke into the house


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I think this could be it. The last one.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just like my *K**-mart *closing for the last time on Saturday after 26 years, the Granger Hobby Shop in Granger, IN (northeast of South Bend along the State Line with Michigan) is closing as well. But, it would be wise to fix the misspelled word in the sign!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## larte (Jul 18, 2016)

Winning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe No


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

I won!!!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

The End.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

*Thread closed. *


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm stupid.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Stop sneaking around, sneaker.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I do.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn












Popcoon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Cute

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

Game on!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

NO


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nunuc said:


>


What is with these raccoon GIFs? :lol
This is the second one. They aren't that friendly - one tried to stare down my cocker spaniel - who was a friendly little guy. I had to grab him because he was leashed at the time and I was afraid he would be attacked.

They also have the more terrifying screech - in the middle of the night, it's unsettling.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ που επιτρέψατε μου να κερδίσει


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> They also have the more terrifying screech - in the middle of the night, it's unsettling.












They're so weird.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nunuc said:


> They're so weird.


Some of those have to be made up :lol/ I don't think raccoons are capable of that, but yeah, they are weird.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Secret Win :tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Mine. All Mine.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

I won!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Hold this L


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hold my W


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

nothing to see here .

Please exit this thread , with out posting .

WITH *OUT* POSTING .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Haven't had popcorn in years.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

i won,


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

^ nuh uh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Am win?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Winnings now?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Good. Want some soup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok,but make it quick


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Amon said:


> Ok,but make it quick


Ok.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win + Free Food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn












Win.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2nd place


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

99 Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beach trips 15
Lawn Mowings 14

I think it will be tied up before next weekend.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Wun wun.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Winner,Winner Chicken Dinner! :cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

From raccoons to penguins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

NYaaaah


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> From raccoons to penguins


Oh I still got few raccoon gifs left. Like this one:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I wön.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Hmm, owls...

Also...WIN!


----------



## Calix64 (May 22, 2014)

I win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

&#128539;


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nunuc said:


> Hmm, owls...
> 
> Also...WIN!


:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Bump Bump Bump...oh, oops, wrong thread. Well, BUMP YOU, wrong thread!

WIN! 
(bump bump)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


OK, that's it, I'm gonna read the whole thread now and count how many boxes of popcorn Toadie has eaten.

:grin2:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

328


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn



Nunuc said:


> OK, that's it, I'm gonna read the whole thread now and count how many boxes of popcorn Toadie has eaten.
> 
> :grin2:


That should tally over a couple thousand, as a guess. Good luck with that! :b


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn
> 
> That should tally over a couple thousand, as a guess. Good luck with that! :b


I was just joking. I'm maybe a bit crazy but not crazy enough to count all your popcorn :lol

:lol

:teeth

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^At least you're crazy. That's a good thing! 

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Höhöhö.

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

So when is it going to be the last post??? Huh? LOL :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^When the mods lock this thread at 40,000 posts. :duck

opcorn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Toad Licker said:


> ^When the mods lock this thread at 40,000 posts. :duck
> 
> opcorn


Holy Cow! Long way to go! LOL :grin2:


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

40,000 - 24,767 = 15,233

Ye~ah, this gonna take few more days...


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

40,000 eh? well now i know when to come back so i can steal the victory :twisted


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't even want to win this thread. I'm too shy and anxious to become a celebrity, and the paparazzis trying to snap photos of my ugly-but-famous face would drive me nuts....nutser...nuttier?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> ^When the mods lock this thread at 40,000 posts. :duck
> 
> opcorn


BTW, how do you know they'll lock it at 40K? Was just thinking because I noticed that the Ban the Person Above-thread has almost 50K posts and it's still open.

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Locking threads at 40k is a recent policy here at SAS. The other thread is still open because the mods haven't noticed it is over the limit yet. I'd tell them but I don't need to do their job for them. :b

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am burping


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

This thread is getting out of hand, I suggest the mods close it immediately. >


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#1


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

#40,000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nope


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Pope


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lope


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Amon said:


> Lope


grope


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Soap.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


Hey gimme some of dat popcorn!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> Soap.


Elope.


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Woahhhhh


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Antonio9 said:


> Woahhhhh


row.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win,now everyone go away


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:door


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


>


:bat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

23


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

naes said:


> :bat


:twak :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> :twak :lol


Ow


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


<.<


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Amon said:


> 23


24


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

naes said:


> Ow


:hug


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

&#128513;

Win Wun Wan Won.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> :hug


:twak >


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Since you're being a bit violent currently...We have this saying in Finnish "Riita poikki ja voita väliin" which translates to something like "Cut the fighting/arguing and have some butter in between you".

I don't even...I mean, butter, why butter?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@naes oke


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> Since you're being a bit violent currently...We have this saying in Finnish "Riita poikki ja voita väliin" which translates to something like "Cut the fighting/arguing and have some butter in between you".
> 
> I don't even...I mean, butter, why butter?


I wish i was finnish, then i could swim faster.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> @naes oke


:whip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:spank


naes said:


> :whip


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

It's getting a little kinky here, I see...8)


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Bürn ïn hëll!


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

naes said:


> Antonio9 said:
> 
> 
> > Woahhhhh
> ...


Lol


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashel said:


> Bürn ïn hëll!


Sorry, I didn't quite understand your Texan accent.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> Sorry, I didn't quite understand your Texan accent.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok, but I win.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

02doirj49wugergi


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> :spank


LOL!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Cashel said:


> Bürn ïn hëll!


Hey you are the second one to tell me that today xD


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Antonio9 said:


> Lol


pole


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - people are getting testy in here :lol.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Nunuc said:


>


Darn I guess that settles it, thread closed. >


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol....no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, that one didn't quite work.

:con


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:rofl :lol This is the funniest thing I have seen on here in some time!

@Charmander - she has to see this :lol.


Nunuc said:


>





naes said:


> Darn I guess that settles it, thread closed. >


:haha :haha :haha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

You are too funny Nunuc! opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Your No is my Yes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never Never


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Never say "Never Never"!

Win.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

That's a lot of Nevers.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

https://vine.co/v/iUH65d1KhOA


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Spam


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> :rofl :lol This is the funniest thing I have seen on here in some time!
> 
> @Charmander - she has to see this :lol.
> 
> :haha :haha :haha


:lol This is staying saved on my PC forever.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

That's the wrong answer.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,it's the correct one.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

^I'm gonna smile like that when I win this thread...which means _now_. 



>


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

This thread is 8 years old...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

TheSilentGamer said:


> This thread is 8 years old...


:O I wonder which is the oldest thread aside from the sticky threads?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

TheSilentGamer said:


> This thread is 8 years old...


Well, ****, I'm older than this thread :O


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Boo!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Admit it, you got scared.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

lol, nope :lol

:lol

:lol

:lol

:twisted


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stahp


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Amon - that's Phats backwards


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:banana:evil:banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Niw I! Niw!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

it's nice to finally win at something in life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Agreed


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Neah actually.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

;O)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:evil > :evil


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

It's mine, the trophy is mine!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:grin2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

!!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yep, yep! :banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,No


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nyop, nyop!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

^ Wow I can't top that one! LOL


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The 2 Behind Me: MM75 & Toad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

First!


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> Woo! I temporarily won!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, you're like a legend. You posted this back in 2008!!! It's crazy... I was 11 years old! LOL. In elementary school. Oh. My. God. Life's changed so much.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

hello :banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I really wanna be last! :banana


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

PrincessV said:


> WOW, you're like a legend. You posted this back in 2008!!! It's crazy... I was 11 years old! LOL. In elementary school. Oh. My. God. Life's changed so much.


LOL

Yeah, I spent _a lot_ of time in this subforum back then.

RIP Aloysius.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn



Mc Borg said:


> RIP Aloysius.


The author of this fine thread.

I never got to chat with him back when SAS was at it's best. I do think about him, as well as many other members who have gone away, from time to time when I see his/their user name though.

R.I.P. Aloysius


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn
> 
> The author of this fine thread.
> 
> ...


I never really got to talk to him on a personal level either. We did have a lot of back and forth on here and SAF though. Many a "D:" were posted. lol
Same here, though. I miss the old members.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^That was a shock. I was in SnapChat with him shortly before that all happened. I would go in there and have sparkling apple cider and then laugh all the time with many SAS members; he was one of them. They thought I was drunk and the apple cider was non-alcoholic! There was a brand that actually looked like a real champagne bottle with a cork, and the kids at the grocery store were afraid to scan it thinking it was real alcohol! :lol

The store took it off their shelves!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I came, I saw, I conquered.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

......//////.....:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


Good popcorn aye? LOL! opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Yeppers :duck

opcorn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm am definitely last... :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nein, nein, nein ich bin der letzte! LOL!


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Toad Licker said:


> ^Yeppers :duck
> 
> opcorn


Is that popcorn stale yet? LOL! :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I did it, ma!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No. 
Victory is mine.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Leeeeeeeeerooooyyy Jeeeeeeenkins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

If you ain't first, you're last.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I win for now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thnx for teh win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No, thank you


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Sweetone13 (Oct 23, 2016)

Nope sorry I win  can't believe this has been going on since 2008! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Meow.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winning


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#1


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ween


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Woot woot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Won


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

1


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Mwuahaha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Veni, vidi, vici


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Win


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hai.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win!


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ich bin der letzte!!! Ja! :yes :grin2:


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Watashi wa ichiban desu


----------



## Sweetone13 (Oct 23, 2016)

👑

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

My cat is keeping my foot warm and I can't get up to shower or else I disturb her. And I win.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

*victory dance*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thnx,it took awhile but I made it in the end


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Try again.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-Inserts Coin-


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

It should be "last post of the page wins" so we can have daily trills and many winners. Otherwise the winner will be the last post before a mod lock the thread... and the only way to get that would be a major war, something so hard core that the winner would probably end up banned, since the mods are probably lenient with spam in this section...

So I'm not sure I want to win that.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dot


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Thanks for the coin.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Victory tastes so good.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It does,thnx again btw


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Victory tastes so good.


.....until the bitter aftertaste kicks in :lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Grrr


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Weiner, weiner, Hot Dog Dinner!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winner


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

/win


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Seems like an easy win.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W0n


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Newppp.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:haha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I should write down some history, considering I am now the victor of this thread (most likely gonna procrastinate on that tho)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nene


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where do I drop them off?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Maaaan, you are fast. But not fast enough.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tch <_<


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

^_^


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Orange


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Fruit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Veggiez


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

beef.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Cheesey beefy gordita ay papi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lala


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

*ninja flips to the win*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Woop woop


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dont worry about me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oh i see what you did there


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lalala


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I win again!:clap


What did I win??? :teeth


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

A cookie! Although, I win now, but we can share the cookie.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

so finally a confirmed winner? opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wins


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Domo arigato Mr. Roboto


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blobs


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Boobs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boots


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Schwing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winner win win winner


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ha.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

How dare you


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Easy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Intermediate


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

What's that over there?

..

Wins!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nevar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stahp and accept et


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

My cat said no.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lose


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<_<


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

>_>


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not for long


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmph


----------



## Dipsy (Apr 7, 2016)

Guess I won then?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nah.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dipsy said:


> Guess I won then?


La-La says no. Have some Tubbycustard.....which looks like Pepto-Bismol in the States :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mmm


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ew.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Dipsy (Apr 7, 2016)

WHY does everone here comment about me being a Teletubbie!!!!!!!!!!!!!??? P

Btw, I won


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nooope.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

FTW! :grin2:


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

everybody wins here


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Mwhahaha.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dipsy said:


> WHY does everone here comment about me being a Teletubbie!!!!!!!!!!!!!??? P
> 
> Btw, I won


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Noooo, not the creepy sunshine baby!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Boinggggggg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Noooo, not the creepy sunshine baby!


It creeped me out, too :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmm


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Mmh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Sike.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

L a s t


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nah.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nein.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eventually..


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nevar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmph


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yus.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

>:l


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

l:<


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Move aside,this win is mine!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

*moves in front of you* 
Mine now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

When will you learn?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

My turn at last...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My turn :lol


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Times up!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You Lose


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

You mean win.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Remove the "mean" in your post


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Checkmate


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

This land is myyy land. This land is myyy land.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tsk Tsk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned. I win.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Last but not least...


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Meow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Holla.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Boom.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nuh uh


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Mmhmm.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

:troll


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

*flicks booger*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Amon said:


> Wat


uh uh uh?

-Jay z


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ok


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

How to make me angry in one text msg:
"K."


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Would a triple K make it worse?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

You can fight all you want but I'm last!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

@Amon uhhh, politically yes.

Nice try @dreamy111 !


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

Next person to post is a monkey


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ha! I'd rather be a monkey than a loser! ...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Win.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmm


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nothing to ponder. I won.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win not found ^


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Found it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thnx for giving it to me


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I'm gonna need that back. Thanks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No refunds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a coupon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

That has expired


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I got the golden ticket; Win!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

The ticket was a fake!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Too bad


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

For you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-Tumbleweed-


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

-Godzilla-


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

(>'-')> (^'-'^) <('-'<)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shh and I win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Rude


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

.....////.....dots....candy.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wenner


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

All were distracted with the election and I am the Winner!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevur


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Psshhttpffftt


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

baked beans sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not on my watch!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

Herp derp


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yee snaw


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Here I am.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yo!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Woof


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Dafuq. Why you so fast for?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I am here.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lies.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Am I here?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I am


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Are any of us really here?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I is


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nooo!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Again


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

666


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:spam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Thread locked.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I has the key


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whoo!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

This has gone too far.

Thread is officialy *closed*. No winners.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Agreed


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Good idea.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm in a winning mood today!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Karsten said:


> I'm in a winning mood today!


Karsten, you are full of win.....but not in this thread :lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I never could get the hang of Tuesdays


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There will BE more posts.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nooo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stop in the name of SAS!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

And I win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

What


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

We have a winner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tch


----------



## MellyWelly (Nov 18, 2016)

Win?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Where should I sign to get the prize?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

My cat's butt.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> My cat's butt.


What's wrong with it?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

tsaL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

I dont know how you are posting when i closed the thread but ok


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

One


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Zero


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Win


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ballinnnnnn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I already won this on the first page. Get out of my thread. :bah


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nevar.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Usually when I post something threads go dry or at least it feels that way sometimes, lol so hopefully the same thing happens here, so I can win!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nay


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@LadyApathy
Yeah, that's common on this forum. But sorry, I can't let that happen.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I'll back you up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

What's that sound?

That's right. That's the sound of Gothic Cupcakes winning


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh! Seems like i have taken the lead :nerd:


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Not so fast!

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ "I win, sorry!"

>


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yay :um


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Win!

W

I

N


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#99


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Game over.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Continue?

Yes | No
^^^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Posting to win

Winning to post

Post winning to win post

Win posting to post win.






Pin.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ah finally


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*requests to be mod so I can post, lock, and delete*


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nooooo locking and deleting :no


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

winner---unknown


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Dreaming1111 said:


> Nooooo locking and deleting :no


Yes. :twisted


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Don't forget the rules everyone - if someone manually closes this thread and posts at the same time, it doesn't count. It gets reversed to the person before.






I made that up, but that's how it is

:b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

in before the lock.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@Charmander and @Silent Memory.

Can I be made a mod of Just for Fun? Thanks. I_ totally _won't lock this thread and delete it. I promise.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Mc Borg said:


> @Charmander and @Silent Memory.
> 
> Can I be made a mod of Just for Fun? Thanks. I_ totally _won't lock this thread and delete it. I promise.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

eeee....


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Do I win?

I... I win?!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Charmander said:


>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nope


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Guys i just realized we are all winners, because all of us had a 'last post' at some point in this thread. Right?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Hmm... I think I'd be happy with that. But if I could still possibly be the only winner... then, we should continue. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Win!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

//¯/‾(@[email protected])‾\¯\\​


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amon said:


>


.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winning


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No you're not


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Mc Borg said:


>


you've won because of invader zim


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:clap


----------



## Axy (Nov 25, 2016)

*wandering around aimlessly*

*buys popcorn*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Axy (Nov 25, 2016)

I just ordered pizza.
Here, have some.
It's better than popcorn.

There are only 8 slices, though, which probably won't go far if split among the more-than-25,000 people who have posted.

Person #24,986: Where's my pizza?

Me: (*picks up pizza atom with tweezers*) Here you go!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

novalax said:


> you've won because of invader zim


I already won on page one. I'm not sure why people keep posting in my thread. :bah

But yes, Invader Zim is the ****. My avatar is actually from a comic by Jhonen Vasquez (creator of Invader Zim).
@Axy
Since you brought pizza, you can stay. I'll take a piece of pepperoni particulate please.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

.
*THREAD CLOSED*

seriously. everybody out. go go go.


----------



## Axy (Nov 25, 2016)

noydb said:


> .
> *THREAD CLOSED*
> seriously. everybody out. go go go.


I have nowhere to go!
I'll just sit here and wait.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Axy said:


> I have nowhere to go!
> I'll just sit here and wait.


No I'm sorry, you can't stay here. You can sit outside the thread. Same goes for everyone else. Best I can do is call you guys a cab.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Axy (Nov 25, 2016)

noydb said:


> No I'm sorry, you can't stay here. You can sit outside the thread. Same goes for everyone else. Best I can do is call you guys a cab.


Ok, I'll sit here and finish my pizza while you call a cab...
Remember it has to be a wheelchair-accessible cab.
Also, I have no money, so you'll need to come up with whatever the cab driver wants.
I'm sure he's a nice guy and would never dream of cheating you.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Do you need me to call you a cab?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Axy said:


> Ok, I'll sit here and finish my pizza while you call a cab...
> Remember it has to be a wheelchair-accessible cab.
> Also, I have no money, so you'll need to come up with whatever the cab driver wants.
> I'm sure he's a nice guy and would never dream of cheating you.


Just leave the wheelchair here and I'll totally send it over later.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

noydb said:


> .
> *THREAD CLOSED*
> 
> seriously. everybody out. go go go.


Traitor! :wife

I thought we were friends. :crying:
All that I Feel It All - Feist for nothing.

:wife


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Mc Borg said:


> Traitor! :wife
> 
> I thought we were friends. :crying:
> All that I Feel It All - Feist for nothing.
> ...


I'm sorry but I can't let our friendship get in the way of winning... :frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No eating in here


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

noydb said:


> No eating in here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No smiling in here


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hfxbnankignglvpa owbckhlap2ufbLqirhtv


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

That'll be $39.99


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

....////...I love dots..........////..............


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

\ /\ / | | | \ |
.\/ \/ | | | \ |


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

biggest winner


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:duel FTW!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ah


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

choo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No sneezing in here. :wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amon said:


> Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Ho Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh 0h Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh On Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh OI Oh Oh Oh Oh OF Oh Oh Oh Oe Oh Oe Oh Oh Ol Oh Oh Ih Oh Ot Oh Oh OA Oh Ol Oh Ol Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh O- Oh Oh OF Oh Eh Oh Ih Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Sh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Ot Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh


Oh


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yay.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Yay.


:wife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win Win


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Mc Borg said:


> :wife


:lol Aw I forgot about Invader Zim, time to rewatch.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I've topped this thread. 


CONQUER ME IF YOU DARE. 

I'VE GOT MY PITCHFORK AND TORCH READY.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

*conquers*


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Well it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah, you had a good run.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amon said:


> Win Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

noydb said:


> :lol Aw I forgot about Invader Zim, time to rewatch.


Yeah, I need to rewatch sometime too. It's been a while.

Banned from winning in this thread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Amanda Bynes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Kel Mitchell.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

ⓚⓔⓝⓐⓝ


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

You're not winning.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nor are you, curtain.

Lori Beth Denberg


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:blank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nay


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hay


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Have you ever had a dream that you, um, you had, your, you, you could, you’ll do, you, you wants, you, you could do so, you , you’ll do, you could, you, you want, you want them, to do you so much, you could do anything?

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Accomplished! Achieved! Acquired! Earned! Gained! Obtained! Prevailed! Procured! Secured! Triumphed! Scored! Won! :clap


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thread Closed


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Come on everyone, give up. I will obviously win this :b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

thread reopened


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Wo0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yes finally its about time. man where has all this time gone? :duck


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

*runs back into thread to notify people of me winning and runs back out*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W
i
n


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

too many wins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> *runs back into thread to notify people of me winning and runs back out*


Sooo cute, ahhhhh!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> *runs back into thread to notify people of me winning and runs back out*


He means business!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Niw


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Last post


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

bye


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's Monday! :sigh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dec 1


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Sooo cute, ahhhhh!!


I know ^_^ they're the best



millenniumman75 said:


> He means business!


Definately! haha :grin2: rumour has it that he actually won in the olympics, but he's that small that nobody realised:frown2::laugh:


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

once a winner always a winner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

W
i​n​ W
i​n​


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not on my watch!


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Not on my watch!


Why is your nickname worried cat milf?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Not on my watch!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Wtf. You broke it! @Gothic Cupcakes


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Wtf. You broke it! @*Gothic Cupcakes*


Well, buy another one then :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

You seem to have an endless amount of popcorn.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

You think you can win but:












Mc Borg said:


>


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

gunner21 said:


>


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No it's not
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I can has WIN?! :troll


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ah ok


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

​


Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


Ill go ahead and join you...opcorn


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nyaaa


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

opcorn.....:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn



CopadoMexicano said:


> Ill go ahead and join you...opcorn


Hands off b*tch! :kma


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn
> 
> Hands off b*tch! :kma


ok be like that 

wow what a win..opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You know me... I will! :duck

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Last post in this thread ever right now. You will all remember this and be jealous :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I WIN!!! Grrrr...... :evil


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Toad Licker said:


> ^You know me... I will! :duck
> 
> opcorn


the seriousness is too much :um 

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Bite me! :kma

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salad And Croutons


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Are we there yet? opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:group


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

how about now?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

opcorn


----------



## Boogie Man (Dec 2, 2016)

maximum effort.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

This as good as any


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:banana


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Win again! :troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hey look a win.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Boogie Man (Dec 2, 2016)

next person to post is a self admitted bum face.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

A winning bum face that is.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Poop


----------



## Boogie Man (Dec 2, 2016)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> A winning bum face that is.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Victory!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Woop


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Taco Toots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Boogie Man (Dec 2, 2016)

this thread has been closed due to ummmm... zombies. best just leave it =/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:banana :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

opcorn Win!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:O)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:smile2:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

CopadoMexicano said:


> :smile2:


:bah


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


> :bah


WAR!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lmao :O


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Let me win.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

....///.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

...////....


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:kiss:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Dreaming1111 said:


> :kiss:


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

-1


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

....//////......


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

323224425538


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

.0215452155+


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

4.32039400 =


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

derivative of 3xsquared+5x,254558+2.022554456-65548782415=


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

for the win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ultimate win


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Supercalifragilistic Win!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

,,,.......///////....;p


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

CopadoMexicano said:


> ,,,.......///////....;p


Is that some secret code or something? I don't get it... :con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


>


Sophia should know better - popcorn gets stuck in your dentures.

"Shady Pines, ma!" :haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dreaming1111 said:


> Is that some secret code or something? I don't get it... :con


no theyre just dots. you like my dots? too bad I cant eat them. :duck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Veggiez


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Fruitz


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

beef


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Feeb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Popcorn on your lawn.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

looks like we got some fruit and veggies with people how about beef? opcorn popcorn sounds good.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

opcorn Popcorn shrimp sounds good


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

juan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

You Are Not Connected to the Internet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to get my fitness on tonight, and then it might be Chinese buffet, or it might not be :stu


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Dreaming1111 said:


> opcorn Popcorn shrimp sounds good


I think I'll stick to the good ol' asbestos filled popcorn ceiling myself. *scrapes*

@[email protected]


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mc Borg said:


> I think I'll stick to the good ol' asbestos filled popcorn ceiling myself. *scrapes*
> 
> @[email protected]


:lol

Popcorn shrimp, popcorn fish, popcorn chicken... it's all probably fake anyway but it tastes good, LOL! :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Dreaming1111 said:


> :lol
> 
> Popcorn shrimp, popcorn fish, popcorn chicken... it's all probably fake anyway but it tastes good, LOL! :grin2:


It's only a matter of time until we have popcorn flavored jelly bean _flavored popcorn_.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

You know this is where your popcorn is coming from, right?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Veni, vidi, vici


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

/////......./////.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

...///....opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ah boo!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

CopadoMexicano said:


> ah boo!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


>


trying to be a smart azz 24/7?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

CopadoMexicano said:


> trying to be a smart azz 24/7?


You know it. 

(lol)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


> You know it.
> 
> (lol)


:lol...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W
i
n


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Cran


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cranberry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

marinated


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yo
Gano


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

feels good to be a winner. :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

....////....Lots of winners here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## no subject (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

opcorn


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

When does this thread end? I'm a winner by the way!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

CallmeIshmael said:


> When does this thread end? I'm a winner by the way!!


I guess until the mods lock it. opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na Na Na


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

last post


----------



## gtanil (Dec 17, 2016)

No one wins.










*whispers* Last post.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Winner, winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

won too many now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ah, another win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Dreaming1111 said:


> Winner, winner, chicken dinner!


Winner, winner, your win is looking slimmer :lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

...,,,,....:duck opcorn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Winner, winner, your win is looking slimmer :lol


Good one! :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I feel it all Feist! :evil

(I think that's how it goes?)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Dreaming1111 said:


> I feel it all Feist! :evil
> 
> (I think that's how it goes?)


You left out the "-" but I'll let it pass. :bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

;o


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:clap


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's a New Years Win


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Happy New Year.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy New Year - Camera Obscura.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Woosh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> Happy New Year - Camera Obscura.


This reminds me of an episode of Night Gallery called "Camera Obscura".....totally creepy.

It was the second series by Rod Serling and was about a camera obscura that transported a dude back 25 years to an evil underworld. You know that Mr. Serling would do things that were ahead of his time.

It was filmed in late 1971 but the evil camera obscura itself featured a green hue with what we would now see as "night vision". Totally creepy story.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winner for dinner


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

;p


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Bow before me lowly worms I am the winner!!! :grin2:


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

i win . close the thread .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ljubo said:


> i win . close the thread .


If he pees on that chessboard......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winner Winner, but nothing for dinner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Here is your prize.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

am i the last one?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

now?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nope! >


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Avacado smoothie


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YES! :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

i win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Haven't posted in this thread for a while, so it's a comeback win surely?

Win!

DUDE I think I actually won!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I win!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

last winner of the night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W
i
n


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

S
c
h
w
i
n
n


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

MM75, when u eventually reach 666,666 posts,will u still feel Angelic?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7%


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amon said:


> MM75, when u eventually reach 666,666 posts,will u still feel Angelic?


Yes :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

final win


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

CopadoMexicano said:


> final win


Hehe... nothing is ever final!

Ima winner!


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Oops............


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ultimate win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

Big winner of all-time.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

44


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

winner winner pizza dinner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Winner, winner lobster dinner! Yum!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

wud


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Present


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I have decided that if I lose, I still win. No matter what happens in this thread after this post, none of it matters. ...Until I come back in and say I'm winning again... :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#1


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winnur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Achoo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wiiiiin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

You guys should just obviously give up already, because not only am I winning, but I also won and will win as well.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Yus :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Has it ever crossed your mind that someone will legitimately win this thread at some point in existence? Pretty freaky...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Winn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

No you don't, I win!

Meeeeeee :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Your win is going straight in the bin. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I will win!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

My win.

My win.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winning


----------



## Sagey (Feb 15, 2017)

What'd I win??


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Sagey said:


> What'd I win??


This moldy onion.










Enjoy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thnx


----------



## Sagey (Feb 15, 2017)

Cyan22 said:


> This moldy onion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's what I call art :laugh:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

For the win


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Win


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grr


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amon said:


> Grr


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Win


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow, this is so unexpected...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amon said:


> ...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Feels good to win again,\.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, you just lost again. :b


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Well, that was short lived.. but so was your win!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Weiner


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

another win ah.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Windex


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Winans, Mario


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Winnipeg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Windings


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

WIndows 98


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Window installation


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winrar


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Winopoly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win

THREAD CLOSED


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Winchester


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Won


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Womp


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waka


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

What


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Spoiler alert. You don't win.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pls we all know who le winner is


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Karsten said:


> Spoiler alert. You don't win.


*still wins*

Spoiler alerts don't apply to cyborgs. :cig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ween


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

WOnka


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winz


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Winns


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

winco


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Winn-Dixie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Winwinwinwinwieine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ah ok


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Abc


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

xyz good night


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

buenos dias


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waka


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I feel it all - feist


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:O


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

well well well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well what?!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ne


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

I win!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

I do now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winz


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ah of course of course...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A.D


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winz


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nice try, ladies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sas


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last Post


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

yes im the winner for the first time at onething
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm winning now


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

Time for me to win again


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## himemiko (Mar 7, 2017)

:lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

I've got to win something in my life


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winz


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

win after win what do i do with these medals?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winz


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thread Closed 

Winner I


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas I can


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whee


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh yeah! It's me don't ya know?!......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oink


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uh


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:eyes:eyes:eyes:eyes:eyes:eyes:eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Liez


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Daaaaaang


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Arg


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0ink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybeh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blargh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0ink


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

123


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

666


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oink


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Amon =D


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nooo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm going for groceries later. What kind of chips do you want?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Sherlocking (May 15, 2017)

Last post


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Sherlocking (May 15, 2017)

Last post


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last


----------



## Sherlocking (May 15, 2017)

Post


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last Post


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi win =D


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mclost


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


>


NO, I was the winner!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amon said:


> NO, I was the winner!


You were not!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FTW


----------



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

i winn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1 month win, was soo close


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

>


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

what's up fam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

This is officially the last post


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Bling Blaow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W
i
n


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Nah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*Gasp*


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Burrr


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oui


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

*fart


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noope


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

meow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winning


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

oink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W
i
n


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

yu gi ohhhhhhh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eternal win


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

i banish you to the shadow realm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

That's where I currently live


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

93


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

666


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Uh-huh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winning


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

vivi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B.B


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Ngghhhhh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Okaykaykay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lalala


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Nahhhhhh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Ohhh no


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winz


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

zodiac


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shh


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Kekeke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ugh


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Shapow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W4k4


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Nah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

someone give him a medal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yaas


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

It has been a loooooong time since I posted in this thread and I claimed many times that I would win. Well, none of that matters now because you know why?

I win.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thnx 4 the win


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for letting me be victorious for once! loool :b

(I was actually going to say "Banned for not letting me be victorious" then...) I need sleep or something


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winz


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns............


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wi


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..............


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naww


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Still Winning And Still On Top
Its A Deadly Secret WIn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win $


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

winning right meow


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

>_______<

WIns.............


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns...........


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

won


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Swag


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

123


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winning


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

Winner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't think so


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W
i
n


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win

Whoop whoop


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nuuu


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winz.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns...........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last post


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Update to game rules: *Last post within 5 seconds wins.
*
I win!!!!!!!!! :b


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Black As Day said:


> WIns.........


Bot! I already changed the rules and won. :grin2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yaaap


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I still Win. 

WIns.........


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Black As Day said:


> I still Win.
> 
> WIns.........


Whatever. You can have it. :crying:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ye


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

Do I get a prize?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whee


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Botiti


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns...........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Original sigbin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ugh


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns...........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winz


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whoosh


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

frog


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Was ist das Preis?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## lemily (Sep 30, 2017)

!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last post


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

oh man god damn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dah boogie boogie


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winz


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WInning......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wen


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win
I
N


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns...........


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Everytime I post in here I always want to win so much... would anybody be up for a draw? everybody who ever posted in the thread wins? :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cupcakes can't win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns......


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

NOO! I will win, I have won and I will continue to :b


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nuuu


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeeee


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WOn.........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wan


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Me win
I win
Myself win


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thnx 4 the win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a new Win thread home. 

WIns..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noooo


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

: ) 

WIns...........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lose


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Chaos Reaper win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Its a vone/Mowglli WIn......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win *Angry emoji*


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

LOL I drew the blood, sword and yellow tape years ago.

WIns..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lul the perv emoji..that reminds me I should probably save the emojis


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

LOL
Oh please do if you can: O
They were awesome. 
You have to save them except for GRIN. Leave him to see the grim reaper. Save the red fox but leave that GRIN...LOL

WIns..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wiinz


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

MF has a "Discord" app. Did you join? I just did. I'm sad now...MF is leaving. 

Win


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, I joined it awhile ago..also winz


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

: O
And you didn't tell me T___T

Cool: )
I hope to see you there: )

WIns...........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W
I
N
D
e
X


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Win$


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waka


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Am i winning or losing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

T_____T Astron T_____T
You're on Discord..have you played the "bot command?"

WIn.........T_____T


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah..wat that? 

Also winz


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

T_____T
What?: O.I thought you joined MF to Discord: (
Well the "bot command" is some text based game where you command a bot. I'm trying to figure it out: (
I'm too scared to ask any former MF members on Discord because I don't quite know them well enoughT____T
So I asked you ^ u ^

WIns............


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ah..thought it was just a random bot thing that doesn't do anything. Still trying to figure things out since I'm used to Skype. 

Also winz


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I thought that too. 
Users are saying stuff like >>work and the bot say something like you work such and such and your earn 345. 
It is too confusing. 
I'm use to Skype too. Much easier.

WIns...........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ah I tried putting a random word but it didn't work.

Winz


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

You're brave for trying: )
I decided to give it a try. I typed >>bank 
And it showed me my bank account. 
And on the Pinned Message it showed me list of commands. 
You could 
>>work
>>****
>>crime

to earn money but only once every 12 hours.

And you could play Blackjack and slots but I don't understand the commands to tell you...LOL. And to withdraw money from bank. 

WIns.......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I see..wat was the other one? It's censored. 

Winz


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Rhymes with hut. 
Replace the "o" in Slot with a "u"

WIns.........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

xD

Winz


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ha Ha
I'm just going to stick with >>work^^''

WIns..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wi


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey Amon: D
There is a rob command in Discord. I haven't tried it out yet to see if it works. They also have a give money command. 
Lets join forces>: D
I'll work just to give you my money. You rob, work or do crime to earn yours's. Whatever way you want to earn yours. Put our money together and you become the riches person. I said you. I'm just the loyal person to help you out. LOL. I'll give my money to you. I think they are called Cookies. Well anyway what do you think? 

WIns...........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I tried using it earlier but it wasn't working. When I used the work command it took some of my money and called me a lazyass..the nerve of some bots <. <.

Winz


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

It did?: O

Darn: (

WIns.........

Oh I saw.
That was a 
>>crime 
command and you got fined. 
There is a rob command. Hopefully they don't fine.

Under economy
https://unbelievable.pizza/commands

Unless the command is disable^^''


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thnx I'll look at it 

Winz


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

You're Welcome: )

Also: Halfblood Potato said the bot is lagging. And everything will be reset. So commands aren't working now: (


WIns..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darn..

Also winz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Double winz


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........^^


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wiinz


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.............

The give money command work. 

I gave you 5. 
You are 666 right?


And the rob command work. 
I was fined though.
Don't carry no cash/cookies with you or else someone may rob you. After earing any money deposite it to your bank IMMEDIATELY. They can only rob what you have on you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thnx for the tip, I thought they rob u when u already have money in the bank. Gimme more money, I need to buy some shaving cream xD

Winz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winz


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Dont give that krabbs your money girl!


I win.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

$_$


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

You're welcome: )

Nah they only can rob your cash. Not Bank Balance: )
5 should had been enough for your cream. LOL. 


So what do you think about buddying up?: D 
I help you get rich: D
I'll be your loyal servant: D
But don't ask me to do crime or that other one. I'll work and save up cookies. And if you trust me enough you could give your money to me temporary and I would keep it till we rack up on cookies and then any time I'll give money/cookies back to you to go to your bank.

If not then I'll just contiune to save up on my end and give cookies to you^ u ^ 


WIns..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure let's do it! 

Also winz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winning ugain


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

: DAlright: D


WIns...........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winz 3rd time


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns...........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns...........MF's new home is kind of lame: (


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice try doppelganger. Save it for Queen Doppelpopolis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## boxerfangg1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Closed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pew


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Amon almost won, but not if I can help it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

sorry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns.........


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

last post /thread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stahp


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns...........^^


----------



## anonymous54197405123 (Dec 26, 2018)

W


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

The WIn Thread is back!

Still WInning And Still On Top
Its A Deadly Secret WIn^^: ): ) ^^


WIns..........^^
Why you leave me Black Secret? ^ n ^
You were my best friendT_____T


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fun Spirit said:


> The WIn Thread is back!
> 
> Still WInning And Still On Top
> Its A Deadly Secret WIn^^: ): ) ^^
> ...


 So, you created a new account (anonymous54197405123) to necro an old thread to play. Why couldn't you just necro it yourself?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> So, you created a new account (anonymous54197405123) to necro an old thread to play. Why couldn't you just necro it yourself?


What are you talking about???
I think you're pulling my leg here.

WIns..........


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fun Spirit said:


> What are you talking about???
> I think you're pulling my leg here.
> 
> WIns..........


The account anonymous54197405123 was clearly made yesterday for the sole purpose of resurrecting this thread. It's not the first time that I have seen members here at SAS make a new account to post anonymously.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> The account anonymous54197405123 was clearly made yesterday for the sole purpose of resurrecting this thread. It's not the first time that I have seen members here at SAS make a new account here to post anonymously.


I don't know what you been licking on Toad but it ain't me.

You're pulling my leg. I know you are. Who you working with? I bet you're Tag Teaming with someone here to gang up on me jokingly:wife
Not going to work:duel

WIns...........


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fun Spirit said:


> I don't know what you been licking on Toad but it ain't me.
> 
> You're pulling my leg. I know you are. Who you working with? I bet you're Tag Teaming with someone here to gang up on me jokingly:wife
> Not going to work:duel
> ...


It's no joke, and you are now clearly lying to me about it. Goodbye, I don't deal with liars, I delete them.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........^^









_Sent from Daft Punk who is playing at my house using Tapatalk_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

WinneR


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns...........








I need to resize GRIN. 
He's a bit too big. LOL

_Sent from Daft Punk who is playing at my house using Tapatalk_


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns...........^^

_Sent by boat using Tapatalk _


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns...........^^









_Sent from the Scorpio Woman using Tapatalk_


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

what do they win?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

They win some thread


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

[







]


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns...........

_Sent from Mars using Tapatalk_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

N
e
v
a
r


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........^^

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

hehe @Fun Spirit you won for 2018. You were the last to post for that year. Congrats  ♡ haha. I will have to think up some amazing frog inspired gift for your prize!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:boogie :yay Yay :yay :boogie

Hey wait. My last post was in 2019.
You're trying to trick me with Frogs. :cry 
LMAO

WInning.......

_ SPIRITO BAMBITO _


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Fun Spirit said:


> :boogie :yay Yay :yay :boogie
> 
> Hey wait. My last post was in 2019.
> You're trying to trick me with Frogs. :cry
> ...


Nah, it started over for 2019  you still won 2018 haha

_*making up her own rules*_


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:yay Oh yay :yay
Hey wait. You made that rule up
:cry LOL
How about this rule: I win all the time and you lose: D

WIns........

_ SPIRITO BAMBITO _


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I will win this in 2019!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winnin 2x


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

The sun is shining today and you are looking at a winner. This is how you should feel right about now : :O


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Jacob7 said:


> qqqqqq


I've had to delete 15 of your posts. As a note, the last post can only win if it isn't something like "/////////." Those types of posts lose, especially if they get deleted.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Veni vidi vici


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

N.o.e


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lala


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noope


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Oh wow I finally won something in my life!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na na


----------



## Alleviate Suffering (Jan 28, 2014)

Bet you thought it was all over but I just prised the win right out of your hands.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm in such a great mood tonight, screw it...


opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Still the winner

Still on top

It's a deadly secret win


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@Amon : )

I wish MF was still around. Along with my 2 Best Friends. I don't think I will ever truly get over them.

WIns.........


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Infinite winzz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W
i
n
s


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

not today Anon! :teeth


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

You will never beat me Kenny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WIns..........

*Sent from my Taco's Trunk using Tapatalk*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## stawberry_red (Nov 5, 2021)

🍓


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

banned


----------



## Rjx (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

with how this place looks lately i feel i have a good chance of winning this ^^


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Winned


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Write your reply...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I feel bad about taking away the winning post, therefore I bestow this gift at @either/or  I would think a quote should count, as technically it is their post 🙃


either/or said:


> Winned


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

zonebox said:


> I feel bad about taking away the winning post, therefore I bestow this gift at @either/or  I would think a quote should count, as technically it is their post 🙃


Hrm not sure it would count I think we would have to consult the thread's charter, bylaws, regulations and covenants to be sure but there is one thing that I know. I'm definitely winning now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

00F


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Winning again


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Me ftw!


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

I wonned


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

winner!!!


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

For the big win!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Does this mean I won? Someone FINALLY won this thread?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

For. The. Win.


----------

